#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83341 in firefox (main) "Everytime on http://centrum.cz in e-mail web "clinent"  Firefox crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83341
<crimsun> gnomefreak: I've built FF before, yes. What do you need?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i cant use debians version so what do i use for upstream
<crimsun> err...?
<gnomefreak> i assume the tar from mozilla
<crimsun> (missing context here)
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ok building scribus i had to apt-get source it from ubutnu and download debians version
<gnomefreak> is it the same (except mozilla's tar instead of debians)
<gnomefreak> or can i just apt-get source firefox and build that?
<gnomefreak> from what i gather with looking at the wikis on building packages we get the source the dsc and the diff from debian. firefox is no longer in debian. that is wher eim confused
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83358 in firefox (main) "Didn't download from personal web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83358
<asac> morning :)
<gnomefreak> mmorning :(
<asac> gnomefreak: why so sad?
<gnomefreak> asac: long day
<asac> oh :) ... where are you based?
<gnomefreak> US
<gnomefreak> its gonna be very long day here
<asac>  yeah I think so :P its already 1200 here in germany ;)
<gnomefreak> its 6:19am here
<gnomefreak> been up for 3 hours already
<asac> gnomefreak: thats insane :)
<gnomefreak> yep i never sleep much
<asac> actually, I regularly go to bed at 4 am ;)
<gnomefreak> i go to bed around 8 and i dont fall asleep till around 1ish
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm you should be doing some sports then :) ... at least it helped for me
<asac> gnomefreak: I just requested to join your team :) ... ah ... I am the new mozillas maintainer for ubuntu ... in case you wonder ;)
<gnomefreak> you are
<gnomefreak> damn ive been meaning to get you started on the fun stuff ;)
<gnomefreak> you have been approved :)
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<asac> so what is on the agenda for todays meeting?
<gnomefreak> asac: if you get a chance theres a bug that i think needed to be fixed but not sure if you would handle it or another team/person when you get time can you please take a look at it and do what you think is best? bug # is bug 48714  i would say its no hurry since its been there forever :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48714 in firefox ""Getting started" and "Latest Headlines" not localized." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48714
<gnomefreak> i have agenda page let me look it up
<gnomefreak> here is the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you around?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: we have debugging package for thunderbird in pitti's debug repo but only for feisty afaik. mozilla-thunderbird-dbgsym.  i will see if i cant get up with him to see if he will add it to hes edgy repo atleast. i hope i will have answer by meeting time
<asac> gnomefreak: whenever you are in doubt about a bug or think there is something that needs be fixed, just let me know.
<asac> gnomefreak: I will produce a -dbg package for tbird in future ... at least for feisty this is mandatory
<gnomefreak> oh cool ty
<asac> can someone reproduce bug 15166
<asac> ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15166 in firefox "Firefox high cpu when downloading a fle of an "unknown file size"" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/15166
<gnomefreak> ill look and see i think i can still start 2.0 from here
<asac> maybe my machine is too fast or its gone
<asac> test urls are here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123334
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 123334 in File Handling "File downloading is extremely slow when the Content-Length header is missing" [Normal,Reopened] 
<asac> how does ubugtu recognize mozilla bugs?
<asac> bz#123334
<asac> hmm
<asac> silence ;)
* gnomefreak not sure 
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard if we are adding tb2.0 in feisty?
<asac> if it ships in time ... then I might try
<asac> its not out upstream
<asac> iirc, plan is sometime in feb ... but that might as well be pushed back.
* gnomefreak finds it stable ive been using it since alpha 1
<asac> gnomefreak: fyi ... blockers for thunderbird 2: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?keywords_type=nowords&keywords=fixed1.8.1+verified1.8.1+fixed1.8.1.1+verified1.8.1.1+fixed1.8.1.2+verified1.8.1.2&field0-0-0=flagtypes.name&type0-0-0=equals&value0-0-0=blocking-thunderbird2%2B&order=map_assigned_to.login_name,bugs.bug_id
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83042 in firefox (main) "Firefox just disappears on some links" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83042
<gnomefreak> oh it could be a while than
<asac> you can follow blockers et al here: http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/showbuilds.cgi?tree=Mozilla1.8
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to get 2.0 working no matter what symlinks i remove so i will use live cd to check sometime today
<asac> you run ff 3?
<asac> can you try if you see it there?
<asac> I see almost the same behaviour for trunk and 1.8 branch ... so it shouldn't matter
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> its not there in the upstream ff3 but i will try after its fully updated
<asac> what kind of machine do you have?
<gnomefreak> i have a breakfast meeting so after that i will run it
<gnomefreak> dell p4
<asac> hmmm probably too fast too?
<gnomefreak> peice of crap if you ask me
<gnomefreak> i have edgy pc upstairs 450 p2
<gnomefreak> i can try it there later also :)
<asac> :) ... dell should really stop to use chips with dell specific ids
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back i have to get to meeting.
<asac> yeah ... if it doesn't show up there then its not a bug :)
<asac> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: sounds like a good plan
<gnomefreak> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> just got out the shower, brb
* gnomefreak back
* gnomefreak bloggin about meeting to planet
* Admiral_Chicago emailing a reminder
<Admiral_Chicago> class now
<gnomefreak> someone shoot me for being so damn stupid :(
<gnomefreak> do we have connections upstream mozilla?
<asac> somehow :)
<asac> what do you need?
<gnomefreak> ff3 is messed up on latest nightly
<gnomefreak> cant bookmark pages it brings up just the window top frame
* gnomefreak thinks he shoul dmake a bugtracker account at mozilla
<asac> you run nightly builds ... I did a build yesterday ... let me try
<gnomefreak> nightly on ff3.0 yeah. but i missed a few weeks so it could have been in that time
<asac> hmmm ... i can bookmark here
<gnomefreak> i cant :(
<gnomefreak> maybe ill rebuild it the crap way later
<gnomefreak> did you build a deb for it or the short way of untarring it and symlinking it?
<gnomefreak> thats weird now it works. i moved the bookmarks.html out and now it works
<asac> gnomefreak: I build from CVS for now ... I wanted to test the high cpu download-manager bug
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe the trunk was broken at some point and breached your bookmarks.html ?
<gnomefreak> could have been but they work now
<asac> your old bookmarks.html too?
* gnomefreak might try my hand at building ff3 intoa  deb if possible
<gnomefreak> asac: the new one
<gnomefreak> the one that ff3 uses since i installed it
<gnomefreak> i just moved them into ~/ and than back now they work
<asac> gnomefreak: good ... if you do, consider to call the package firefox-snapshot or something. we actually might want that in the archive at some point.
<asac> if you have questions about debs feel free to ask :)
* gnomefreak new to packaging the right way but first im gonna see if i can do it than i will see about it for snapshot
<gnomefreak> we could really use extensions for alpha/beta releases
<asac> sorry .... extensions?
<asac> ah ... your mean extensions to the package name ... yes, probably ... though
<asac> we have to figure out with upstreams trademark policy first
<asac> at least if we put it in the official archive.
<asac> as a matter of fact, they don't call their alpha/beta builds firefox either
<asac> but "Bon Echo", "Minefield", etc.
<gnomefreak> yeah :( mozilla confused me with that
<asac> I will have to figure out ... maybe its ok to name the package firefox-trunk .... but keep the code-name branding.
<asac> including the ugly "earth logo" :)
<gnomefreak> we have the red yellow and blue one now :)
<gnomefreak> debian doesnt have a build of ff still do they?
<asac> no ... unlikely that they will in the near future
<asac> ups pm :)
<asac> gnomefreak: for mozillas we are now mostly on our own
* gnomefreak has strange feeling this is gonna need to be synced before it can be built
<asac> yeah ... patches need to be adapted
<gnomefreak> well for the next hour i will see what can be done. i dont do syncing and i doubt the devel team would concider it ill brb phone
* gnomefreak testing the downloader
<asac> great ;)
<gnomefreak> we wanna test these downlaods using firefox not wget right?
<gnomefreak> weird i get a scrolling progress bar
<gnomefreak> seems to be "normal" on 3.0
<gnomefreak> other than the way the bar moves but that can be new
<asac> downloads with firefox ... yes
<asac> the bar moves ... thats right ... the bug is about high-cpu usage if you download a file which has no content-length given
<asac> and download-manager is open.
<asac> do you see that?
<gnomefreak> 3.1
<gnomefreak> thats not too bad for cpu usage on the one without content
<asac> same for the "without content-length" and the "with content-length" download?
<gnomefreak> hasnt started with yet
<asac> is this on P2 ?
<gnomefreak> p4 1.7ghz
<gnomefreak> sometime this afternoon i will try edgy and ff2
<gnomefreak> on the p2
<asac> yeah ... at best on p2
<asac> great
<asac> i saw this issue this weekend on my girlfriends machine ... which is pIII 700
<asac> unfortunately i have no access to it now  :/
<asac> saw this on edgy
<gnomefreak> brb ill go try it real fast now
<asac> nothing to hurry
<gnomefreak> see the progress bar is showing the right way on the one with the content
<gnomefreak> right == moves as the download progresses
<gnomefreak> the onther one just kept scrolling didnt move with download
<gnomefreak> bug 123334
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> i will ping seveas later and see if we cant get ubugtu to do upstream bugs too
<gnomefreak> seems normal here other than the  way the progress bar moves
<gnomefreak> IMHO mozilla needs to stop using auto tools and let us compile it
<gnomefreak> brb running up to test it
<gnomefreak> re-producable in edgy with a p2 450mhz
<gnomefreak> ok wth is chris burgan?
<gnomefreak> s/wth/ who the hell
<gnomefreak> asac: is this of any help? http://librarian.launchpad.net/5024080/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash on why it crashed? i dont see anything that pops out at me
<asac> gnomefreak: downloading ... which bug is it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71048 in firefox (main) "Crash when removing private data" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71048
<gnomefreak> bug 71107
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71107 in firefox "Firefox crashes when visiting nytimes.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71107
<gnomefreak> i willing to bet its either the site or a flash issue but nothing jumps out at me
<asac> ... there is no backtrace, just a core dump?
<gnomefreak> thats what he attached
<gnomefreak> its most likely flash. ther eis a flash video on the site
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything java related on site
<gnomefreak> im gonna ask for hte full report
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe as upstream bugzilla shorthand syntax something like bz#231232
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... you could reproduce download thing ... nice :) ... even with 3.0 ?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you know how to build deb packages?
<asac> gnomefreak: I have a patch for the download thing ... maybe you try ;)
<gnomefreak> not with 3.0 only my feisty has 3.0 edgy is stock ff
<gnomefreak> using debhelper i have built 1  but if its as simple as just apt-get source firefox and build it from the ubuntu version shouldnt be too bad. i just have to learn how to add the patch
<asac> good :) ... for now you can directly patch /usr/lib/firefox/ ... but I have first to figure out how to make the patch accessible :)
<gnomefreak> k just let me know when and i will let you know if any issues.
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/DownloadProgressListener.patch
<gnomefreak> this is for feisty right?
<asac> hmmm
<asac> should not matter
<asac> the patch is now done against edgy
<gnomefreak> do i need to create a edgy pbuilder?
<asac> nono
<asac> for now you can patch /usr/lib/firefox directly
<asac> if that fixes it, I will provide a fix for the sources.
<asac> cd to /usr/lib/firefox/
<asac> then
<asac> patch -p1 < /tmp/XXX.patch
<asac> as root obviously
<gnomefreak> XXX?
<asac> yeah DownloadProgressListener.patch
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gavins: ping
<gnomefreak> do i need to make the /temp dir?
<gnomefreak> ther eisnt one there
<asac> no ... just assumed that you download it there ... or is there some temp dir in the patch?
<gnomefreak> testing
<gnomefreak> the download in top stays around the same Xorg spikes but i think i know the reason for that. i would say it fixed it
<asac> hmmm .... what Xorg spikes?
<gnomefreak> asac: it the window itself. i used the link for ubuntu bug tracker its a flash video
<gnomefreak> its off of myspace
<asac> ok ... but without content-length header?
<gnomefreak> i am gonna try the other ones it didnt say. accourding to the report if i understood right he said its unknow size/file but its known here so i will try other links from upstream
<asac> yes try the ones from bugzilla
<gnomefreak> asac: if i move the downloader around it spikes to 35+%
<asac> ok ... on a slow machine that might be reasonable ... and unrelated :)
<asac> would be nice to know for sure, that you get high cpu usage before the patch on that machine ... and considerably lower cpu usage after patch
<asac> (without moving window around)
<gnomefreak> comparing the 2 on this pc no content is 20+% higher
<gnomefreak> than with content
<asac> without patch on slow pc?
* gnomefreak has idea. i have 3 pcs ill try this on
<gnomefreak> they are much lower cpu
<gnomefreak> ok on a slow as hell pc atm
<asac> sorry for the pain you have to suffer ;)
<gnomefreak> its all good
<gnomefreak> ok where am i putting this? in /usr/lib?
<asac> please test firt if you can see the bug
<asac> e.g. default firefox install ... test content-length and no-content-length example
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> you need the url?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #47564 in firefox (main) "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47564
<asac> gnomefreak: for your convenience: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123334#c2
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 123334 in File Handling "File downloading is extremely slow when the Content-Length header is missing" [Normal,Reopened] 
<gnomefreak> asac: im being bugged. someone wants to know if we can get sunbird in repos
<asac> not yet ... sunbird is not getting released from stable mozilla branches ... so not maintainable (e.g. security/stability updates)
<gnomefreak> oh hell yeah up around 52+%
<asac> great ... and significant lower for "with-content-length" ?
<asac> just downloading and watching the download-manager?
<gnomefreak> gonna run the other one in a minute
<gnomefreak> yes download manager
<asac> don't need to finish download ;)
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> i was answering him
<asac> was ment as a bad joke ;)
<gnomefreak> between 2 and 10%
<asac> ok ... so considerably lower?
<asac> good ... then try to patch
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: do me a big favor look at bug 75494 for him he doesnt like the word no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75494 in Ubuntu "Include mozilla sunbird on Feisty repositories" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75494
<gnomefreak> ok cd to /usr/lib?
<asac> yes .... but then with -p0
<asac> or -p1 if you are in firefox (strip off one directory at the beginning of the path)
<gnomefreak> what was the path?
<asac> the url?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/
<gnomefreak> asac: the path to put it in i cant remember it and dude is working on my nerves already
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> 17:19 < asac> cd to /usr/lib/firefox/
<asac> 17:19 < asac> then
<asac> 17:19 < asac> patch -p1 < /tmp/XXX.patch
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/DownloadProgressListener.patch
<gnomefreak> ok lets find out :)
<gnomefreak> about 20% less cpu as long as you dont move it
<asac> hmm ... but still more then with content?
<gnomefreak> it spiked up to 55% for like a second than back down to around 30%ish
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> without is more with is unchanged
<asac> good ... you saw in the console the file that was patches?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> can you open it and tweak the interval variable
<asac> ?
<asac> its set to 500
<gnomefreak> patching file chrome/toolkit/content/mozapps/downloads/DownloadProgressListener.js
<asac> try 5000 ... and if that does not improve try even 500000
<asac> :)
<asac> i mean ... getting cpu usage down to about the same that without has
<gnomefreak> can i change it here? and just save the changes?
<asac> sure
<asac> you might have to revert by reinstalling in the end :)
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna have a smoke and see what i can do with it :)
<gnomefreak> ah np
<asac> sure ;) thanks a lot.
<gnomefreak> it fun :)
<gnomefreak> how can i tell what its set to? i dont see 500 anywher ein it
<gnomefreak> @@ -50,6 +50,10 @@
<gnomefreak> +50,10?
<asac> search for interval in the file
<asac> its set almost at top iirc
<asac> something like
<asac> var interval = 500;
<asac> in chrome/toolkit/content/mozapps/downloads/DownloadProgressListener.js
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> asac: after saving it should i try sudo patch -p1 < again?
<asac> no
<asac> by patching you modified the file already
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> so if you didn't revert that ... then its ok
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> brb gonna fix screen res :(
<gnomefreak> asac: how high can i make that number? with it set to 500,000 (without the ,) im getting around 36-38% cpu still high
<gnomefreak> 33 atm
<asac> hmmm ... so it makes no difference?
<asac> i think 500000 is too large
<gnomefreak> not looking like it
<asac> 5000 is the same as 500 ?
<gnomefreak> about little less but not alot
<gnomefreak> 5000 == 500000
<asac> wierd ;)
<gnomefreak> 500 was maybe 5-10% differnet than 5000
<asac> hmm ... hard to say. ... maybe one need to fix the /rotating/ progress bar too
<gnomefreak> only the non-content has the rotating bar though the other one is the right bar
<asac> i guess it contributes most of the performance-panelty that is left to compared with content-elgnth
<asac> yeah ... the rotating bar is the one that requires generically more redraws
<asac> thats why it still eats up lots of cpu cycles
<asac> anyway thanks ... if its really better than without patch then we already have solved half the issue :)
<gnomefreak> its about 20%ish better than without the patch
<gnomefreak> im wondering if cleaning my download history would make a difference
<asac> yeah ... I guess it fixes the most serious issue ... that the download UI wants to update each time the network has new data :)
<asac> maybe
<asac> give it a try
<asac> might even be the reason why I don't see ithere :)
<asac> have no download history :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> still running around 35%
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> lol maybe i should upgrade to latest firefox?
<gnomefreak> in not running 2.0.0 on this pc
<asac> hehe
<asac> :)
<asac> try
<asac> though I have seen this on 2.0.0.(1?) on my girl-friends computer
<asac> so it should be there too
<gnomefreak> 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 is the one im running
<gnomefreak> latest 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10
<gavins> asac: pong
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna go back to my feisty pc.
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, I almost planned another meeting today during our meeting
<gnomefreak> please dont ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> it was for my COMAP planning, supplies we need etc. Changed that meeting to 6 PM, 22 UTC here
<gnomefreak> is everyone coming?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: btw if you havent figured it out yet asac is the new mozilla maintainer :)
<Admiral_Chicago> mozilla...the browser?
<Admiral_Chicago> is everyone coming to the meeting? I assume so.
<Admiral_Chicago> we are all attending according to the wiki, except David
<gnomefreak> mozilla == firefox tb so on
<asac> ... for mozilla based applications aka firefox/thunderbird/whatever :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i see, i have my head in history still
<gnomefreak> he replaces iwj since he gave up mozilla
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds like a good deal
* gnomefreak likes it already
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems like the lists are down or my intrawebs are acting odd
<gnomefreak> what lists?
<Admiral_Chicago> my cached memory is ridiculous right now.
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu ones...
<Admiral_Chicago> nvm, it's my network
<Admiral_Chicago> the change to Karma is pretty ridiculous
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm down to 20K from 22 despite having done work...
<gnomefreak> i wrote an email to stub this morning about it
<Admiral_Chicago> plus, there was a freeze on it for a long time, when I did a *lot* of work that got disregarded.
<gnomefreak> stub == one of the "big guys" of LP
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<gnomefreak> whos doing minutes this meeting?
<Admiral_Chicago> i assume Alex, he did them last time
<Admiral_Chicago> I would but I won't have time to organize etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> the only reason I am in here is because I'm on my lunch break
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you coming to meeting?
<Admiral_Chicago> any idea how to create a new window to message someone in IRSSI
<Admiral_Chicago> if i do /msg nick it goes to my network window
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt
<asac> i have a pmsg window
<asac> one for all pmsg sessions
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: are you in more than 20 windows?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: no
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it's bitlbee
<gnomefreak> mine works if i /msg Admiral_Chicago <message> it will show up in new window
<Admiral_Chicago> mine will show up in the Freenode / Bitlbee network info
<gnomefreak> most likely bitlbee than
<Admiral_Chicago> does that on FN too...let me try
* gnomefreak cant wait for bed time
<Admiral_Chicago> same thing. maybe it's my windows setting
<asac>  ?  /SET use_msgs_window OFF
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: yes, however I may be a little later
<AlexLatchford> late*
<gnomefreak> for meeting i hope you mean
<AlexLatchford> have to be at a meeting tonight at 7 for about an hour
<Admiral_Chicago> that did it asac thanks
<asac> np
<AlexLatchford> hopefully I will be home at like 8.10 or beofre
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: will you do minutes?
<AlexLatchford> yeah sure
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> asac: we want mozilla tracker added in here right?
<Admiral_Chicago> brb, gotta fix this
* gnomefreak better be sleeping or in bed watching tv by 8:10
<asac> do we have channel logs?
<asac> gnomefreak: a shorthand ... i think urls already work
<asac> something like bz#000xxx to get info about bugzilla bug 000xxx
<asac> maybe there is already such a thing?
<gnomefreak> asac: should be just bug <number>
<gnomefreak> its mozilla bug 123
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 123 in XFE "Form menus not wide enough" [Minor,Verified: wontfix]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123
<asac> then I am happy :)
<AlexLatchford> mozilla bug 1
<AlexLatchford> heh
<gnomefreak> lol i must be special :)
<asac> mozilla bug 235123
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 235123 in General "link in Frame doesn't find correct target frame" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235123
<gnomefreak> there is no bug 1 on mozilla maybe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<AlexLatchford> lol shh
<asac> maybe it needs to be a valid bug number
<AlexLatchford> yeah probably
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> btw it will still do malone as default
<AlexLatchford> when did that get setup?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: a while ago i think
<asac> nice ;) ... default malone is ok too i guess
<AlexLatchford> well we will be using Malone more than Mozilla Bugzilla, so it makes sense
* gnomefreak needs an easy way to know if a bug is reported upstream other than trampling through the swamp of bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: no chance :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> arg, now not all my servers aren't connecting
<asac> its always been a pita ... but most bugs do indeed already exist
* gnomefreak wonders if they will set bughelper with upstream
<asac> for crashers we no other chance then looking up talkbacks or searching for arbitrary method names in the stacktrace
* gnomefreak can only read a few stacktraces just things im kind used to seeing. mainly apt/update-manager
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<AlexLatchford> wrong channel :P
<gnomefreak> no it works in -ops and everyother channel
<AlexLatchford> ooer
<AlexLatchford> @schedule london
<gnomefreak> its off in here
<AlexLatchford> oh right lol
<gnomefreak> i went to ops to get it
* AlexLatchford is confuzzled
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: #ubuntu-ops :) its where us ops hang out
<AlexLatchford> aha ok
<AlexLatchford> fancy
<gnomefreak> just another channel for me to autojoin
<AlexLatchford> lol yeah
<gnomefreak> i autojoin 20 with another 15 on alias
<AlexLatchford> yeah I autojoin about 20 or so now
<AlexLatchford> across GIMPNET, Mozilla and Freenode
<asac> fortunately, I did a major /LEAVE recently .... now down to 11 channels.
<gnomefreak> i maybe doing that soon atleast 2-3 channels
* gnomefreak only hangs out on one server thank god
<AlexLatchford> Cya in an hour people
<crimsun> we're on in 12 mins?
<asac> ack
<gnomefreak> ok i made it back in time :)
<crimsun> sack
<crimsun> let's gooo firefox
<crimsun> silly 31.7 kB/s
<gnomefreak> thats about what i get on download :(
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #83118 should be Ubuntu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83118 in Ubuntu "Some components are non-free" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
<Admiral_Chicago> keescook: Ubuntu decides the policy, the package does not
<keescook> Admiral_Chicago: ah, whoops
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: -meeting?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: not time isn't it?
<gnomefreak> its been going on
<gnomefreak> 35 minutes now
<Admiral_Chicago> hi!
<AlexLatchford> :)
<AlexLatchford> Well are we going to set one up?
<Admiral_Chicago> we have John, David, you and I on it
<AlexLatchford> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> if 2 of us say we will give someone a membership, they are in
<AlexLatchford> seems reasonable
<AlexLatchford> brb
<gnomefreak> if you run into bugs where ff has a depends issue please let me know thats an easy fix 80% of time and lets me work on packaging
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I can remember that
* gnomefreak gonna get smacked
<gnomefreak> who thinks adding colorzilla to repos is a good idea?
* gnomefreak is -1 on it
<AlexLatchford> well at the moment its completely broken
<gnomefreak> bug 81964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81964 in firefox "Firefox segfaults in Feisty with a profile from Edgy" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81964
<AlexLatchford> I emailed the author and the fix he gave me wasn't working
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i tried that already with this bug
<AlexLatchford> well its not completely broken, but the eyedropper thing isn;t working, which is what most people use it for
<AlexLatchford> there was the response I got from the developer on the mailing list somewhere
<gnomefreak> lets see if asac whats to even think about touching that first. i think it sa bad idea personally because its crap. but a good idea in the sense we can keep track of it
* gnomefreak has found mozilla plugins to be very much garbage and very few patches are added 
<AlexLatchford> well all people are going to is install it from Mozilla Add-ons site, then report it as a bug under Firefox
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: more for us to close
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> we nee da addons bug tracker
<gnomefreak> need a
<gnomefreak> is there one?
<Admiral_Chicago> as in extension for us?
<Admiral_Chicago> we don't track extensions.
<AlexLatchford> erm, dont think there is an add-ons tracker as such
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: as in a place we can say here file it <here to get help>
<AlexLatchford> Let me ask in #qa in Mozilla IRC
<gnomefreak> upstream dont support them ubutnu dont support them
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: oh I see
<gnomefreak> i suggest we close them and dont look back
<gnomefreak> cuts our bugs in half
<gnomefreak> IMHO if upstream cant suppoort something why should we
<Admiral_Chicago> good point
<AlexLatchford> I agree, but thats not the attitude to have, its still a part of the software, its a key feature to many people having extensions in firefox
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: in that case do we support anything that someone installs on thier pc no matter what? where do we draw the line?
<AlexLatchford> hmm ok
<AlexLatchford> got me on that one
<gnomefreak> i would be glasd to support it
<gnomefreak> but we dont have the man power to do it
<gnomefreak> we have at tops 3 coders
<AlexLatchford> eah I guess
<gnomefreak> but like i said i will get with asac in the next 48 hours and see what he thinks to adding suppport for some addons. the problem <addon#1> only has one person taking care of it kind of hurts us if he decides to not support it any more
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> i would like to see us hav ea bunch of them but i think we should *write* thema nd support them
<gnomefreak> instead of relying on someone we cant get intouch with
<AlexLatchford> I personally think we should not support the binary versions of it, which Ubuntu maintins
<AlexLatchford> but when we get bugs when the user installed it from addons.Mozilla.org then that bug should be sent upstream
<AlexLatchford> this way we are not responsible, but we still keep that bug open to watch it
<AlexLatchford> but should we keep it open.. meh
<gnomefreak> but i dont think we should have open bugs when upstream is the only ones dealing with it
<AlexLatchford> hmm yeah I suppose
<AlexLatchford> I see your point
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i will agree with you if we can get bugs under 300
<AlexLatchford> but until then its not worth it
<gnomefreak> or under 100 ;)
<AlexLatchford> lol
<AlexLatchford> don't think that will happen for a while
<gnomefreak> i closed a bunch today
<Admiral_Chicago> cool. gk
<Admiral_Chicago> gj*
<gnomefreak> sometime this week we need to talk to david asac and whoever else
<AlexLatchford> well thing is, closing is all well and good
<AlexLatchford> alot fo them need to be closed
<AlexLatchford> but alot of them also need fixing
<AlexLatchford> when you see it though, hardly any a week get fixed
* Admiral_Chicago away now. getting ahead of his work
<AlexLatchford> there are hundreds of confirmed bugs in the list, but no-one is taking responsibility to fix them
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: now we have a maintainer i see bugs being worked on more. today me and asac worked tested a patch for a bug
<AlexLatchford> we have a maintainer?
<asac> actually we should check anyway if the bug already exist ... linking it to upstream bug instead of closing it is more user-friendly and will inform the reporter if bug gets fixed.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yes asac is
<AlexLatchford> oh right ok
<gnomefreak> im closing bugs that are old no info bleh
<gnomefreak> notice all the bugs i send to your mail are old ones
<gnomefreak> clean old ones work on new ones :)
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: are we shipping that patch or you gonna work on the progress bar?
<asac> yes ... if they are not reproducible anymore and reporter is unavailable, closing bugs from time to time is good.
<asac> the procedure for patch inclusion is - due to mozilla trademark policy - not that easy
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> we get approval from them as soon as we have a good patch
<gnomefreak> ok works for me
<asac> then we can include it ... but i might press them so we get fast approval
<gnomefreak> asac: only if you can :)
<asac> for the download patch ... I will try to address progress window issue too
<AlexLatchford> (This process just seems to get more complicated everytime I delve into it)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what one?
<AlexLatchford> reporting/triaging/fixing/releasing bugs
* gnomefreak has never found an *easy* bug
<AlexLatchford> I am just learning the fixing stage now lol
<AlexLatchford> (who it entails)
<AlexLatchford> what even
<AlexLatchford> seems to be 20 steps to fix a simple bug
* gnomefreak not up on mozilla procedure 
<asac> i expect to commit a good amount of my time to communicate with upstream in order to get patches approved ... so if you don't want to bother it, you don't have to ;)
* gnomefreak will give you a hand with anything i can to get some of these bugs fixed
<AlexLatchford> what language is firefox written in?
<gnomefreak> a few afaik
<AlexLatchford> whats the main ones?
<asac> there are different levels
<gnomefreak> java :)
<asac> C++ is the core
<asac> then you have xul (xml for GUI description)
<asac> and js (to implement user interaction)
<asac> you could compare implementing the firefox main window more like developing a javascript enabled webapplication
<asac> of course its different ... but just to give a hint
<AlexLatchford> oh right ok
<gnomefreak> im gonna work on a ff build for practice tonight to se if i undertand it right. i have a feeling its a bit differnet than building scribus
<asac> probably ;)
<AlexLatchford> lol, think my lack of experience in the actually release of fixes is hindering me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83483 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Unable to install an extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83483
<AlexLatchford> I haven't ever worked on development of this scale and trying to get my head around it is a little hard
<gnomefreak> since ther eis no debian files to change i assume i just change ubuntus changlog rules control than dh_build tha pbuilder
<asac> you want to build the package or upstream source directly?
* gnomefreak suggests #83483 tries another extention
<gnomefreak> asac: rebuild like if i added patch
<asac> ah ... ok so rebuilding ubuntu package with patches ... that should be pretty similar to scribus
<gnomefreak> version number goes up one. i cant image it s too hard
<asac> yes
* gnomefreak thinks we need easier docs to understand for packaging but the main points are there
<asac> gnomefreak: if you setup questions i can answer on wiki
* gnomefreak will work on them as im building them
<asac> very well.
<asac> ok. i am off for today. cu and n8
<gnomefreak> night
<AlexLatchford> ok minutes are out
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks AlexLatchford
<Admiral_Chicago> did you mail the list+
<AlexLatchford> yeah am going to now
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks, dinner now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70797 in firefox (main) "firefox crash while trying to save a pdf (dup-of: 45008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83497 in firefox (main) "Firefox plugin installer crashes- 7.04 Herd 3" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83497
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82976 in firefox (main) "Firefox 1.5.09"Manage Bookmarks" does not import Mozilla Bookmarks from floppy" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82976
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to look at Bug #83483
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83483 in firefox "[feisty]  Unable to install an extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83483
<asac> morning
<asac> lads
<asac> asd
<asac> hmm
<asac> my /log does not work in this channel ;)
<asac> ok .. now? test test
<asac> great ... fine
<asac> gnomefreak: i have found the place to fix the rapid progress-meter for unknown downloads ... though I don't know what is best from a UI point-of-view ... if you can test, let me know!
<gnomefreak> asac: if you can let me wake up a bit i can test it
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah ... I will have lunch in a about 20 min
<asac> maybe afterwards?
<asac> btw, morning :)
<gnomefreak> sure
<gnomefreak> moring
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: ubuntulog is the log bot for #ubuntu-meeting. they logs are there. we can maybe come up with something to do instead of minutes
<asac> maybe we can attach the logs to the minutes page? as a reference?
<gnomefreak> true
<AlexLatchford> well there is a Bot underway to get this process defined
<AlexLatchford> I am on the Scribes team who are actively setting up a MeetingBot
<AlexLatchford> so hopefully by the next meeting it will be sorted so we can use it
<asac> if we need logs ... i did a dump of the irssi window
<asac> k lunch
<gnomefreak> so i decline new memebers and ask them to join us in here?
* gnomefreak found out last night what i was doing wrong while building packages :(
<AlexLatchford> I believe so gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i wrote him email explaining to join us here
<AlexLatchford> not all new members, just members that appear to have little experience
<AlexLatchford> (not proven experience)
<gnomefreak> he has 0 karma and a member of bugsquad
<AlexLatchford> then he would be a candidate for the mentoring scheme
<gnomefreak> bugsquad is open team
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> couple more coffees and should be ready for patch :)
* gnomefreak hates confusing ass guides
<AlexLatchford> lol
<AlexLatchford> link?
<gnomefreak> the debhelper guide tells you to rename everything -debhelper
<gnomefreak> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html
<gnomefreak> that only applies to this package hello because you are grabbing hello-debhelper
<gnomefreak> its the only package in repos package-debhelper
<asac> gnomefreak: you have your slow system at hand?
<gnomefreak> asac: you changed the settings for speed again?
<gnomefreak> i wont have that for a few more hours gf is sleeping
<asac> hehe ... yes a new improvement
<asac> ok
<asac> then I'll wait :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i think im gonna try building ff again while i have time :(
<AlexLatchford> lol fair enough
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what processor is in your pc?
<AlexLatchford> erm I believe an AMD 2800+
<gnomefreak> thats  1.* ghz?
<AlexLatchford> about 4 years old now
<AlexLatchford> I believe 2.08
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> ty
* gnomefreak thinking about bringing my 450mhz down here with this one but than gf losses pc :(
<asac> gnomefreak: buy her a new one :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i might have hands on slow laptop soon
<gnomefreak> slow == maybe p2 if im lucky
<asac> yeah ... hopefully we won't need slow machines to reproduce in future ... but coincidentially they only pop up on slow maschines
<asac> lucky? you expect a p1 ?
<gnomefreak> yeah and im wondering if maybe that is the cause and tell them to get new proc :)
<gnomefreak> yes its  a 2000 year build of a dell
<gnomefreak> i expect it to be slow as crap
<asac> hmmm ... might be PIII then
<gnomefreak> pIII works for me :)
<asac> in 2000 ... hasn't there already p4 been shipped (maybe not in laptops)
* gnomefreak will give her this pc if i go out and get a new one (i wanted to test vista but ram isnt enough)
<asac> rofl ...  a gnomefreak using vista?
<gnomefreak> i wanted to test it for my friends they wanted it and i cant get them to use ubuntu, they are scared
<asac> yeah ... i always say to my friends ... if you use windows then you are alone :)
<asac> i won't help you ;)
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> when dh_make asks what type of package always want single binary? unless using cdbs ofcourse?
<asac> you want single package ... unless you prepare a more complex package
<asac> e.g. firefox is not a single package
<asac> as there are various binary packages produced from it
<asac> but if you use dh_make ... you should probably go for single package
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> i don't use dh_make :) ... but for getting started its ok
<gnomefreak> now that im past the package-debhelper issue i should be better now. you do it manually?
<asac> usually yes.
<asac> if lazy I take another package I find well packaged and use that as a template :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> but initial package with dh_make is good way to go.
<gnomefreak> seems almost like im doing double the work. without dh_make you change files by hand (for most part) and i still check them after using dh_make
<asac> yeah ... but maybe you won't know which files are needed without dh_make
<gnomefreak> rule, changelog, control for the most part
* gnomefreak has already tried making those for an unpackaged packagge adn failed badly
<gnomefreak> this guide is so wrong
<gnomefreak> brb but if anyone can make sense out of this please try: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/342651
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you trying to do?
<asac> setup a completely NEW firefox package from scratch?
<asac> it complains that your directoy is just names firefox not firefox-2.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> im not building from scratch
<asac> then you won't need dh_make :)
<asac> dh_make is just used for initial package creation
<gnomefreak> ohhhh
<asac> ... or upgrading upstream source
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> but that would fail for a package like firefox :)
<gnomefreak> *slaps_self*
<asac> building is pretty simple
<asac> apt-get source firefox
<asac> then switch to firefox dir
<asac> and run
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac> you need fakeroot package as well as build-essential installed to get this going
<gnomefreak> i have it
<asac> then the build will complain about any missing build-dependencies
<gnomefreak> does pbuilder reun dpkg-buildpackage?
<gnomefreak> s/reun/run
<asac> yes ... dpkg-buildpackage is the normal way to do it
<asac> pbuilder invokes that
<asac> + installs your dependencies
<asac> however if you want to develop (e.g. try patches) on your source ... don't do pbuilder
<gnomefreak> ok change files that debuild -S -kKEYID than use pbuilder?
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> debuild is more high-level than dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> but should work as well
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this :)
<asac> good luck :-P
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> so far so good :)
<gnomefreak> should i have removed all *.CVS?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83564 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on click to focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83564
<asac> no
<asac> no atm
<asac> :)
<asac> s/no/not/
<gnomefreak> ok got alot of warnings about them
<asac> during generation of diff.gz?
<asac> running debbuild?
<asac> or dpkg-buildpackage?
<gnomefreak> debuild -S  will run litian for you
<gnomefreak> and thats where the errors came from
<asac> actually its bad practice ... but you can ignore the warnings :)
<asac> even errors?
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> no just warnings sorry
<asac> yeah ... just ignore them ... its been forever that way ... its indeed good, because upstream wants patches to submitted only if generated with cvs diff
<gnomefreak> it built the sources fine from what i was able to tell
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> yeah ... you ended up with generated .deb files?
<gnomefreak> doing that now
<gnomefreak> pbuilder is doing that
<asac> ah ok ... debuild and dpkg-buildpackage should do it too
<gnomefreak> debuild builds source and dpkg-buildpackage builds the debs?
<asac> no ... both do everything ... if you don't pass any special options
<asac> for instance
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -kkeyid
<asac> will build and sign with keyid
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> dunno about debuild ... quite a bit since I used it last time
<asac> but afaik just debuild -kkeyid should do the trick
<gnomefreak> it does same Now we build the source package using debuild, a wrapper script for dpkg-buildpackage:
<asac> ok ... i talked to pitti ... the idea is that for now we (developers) to run apport-retrace and don't ask the user to do it for us... later this will be automated in launchpad
<gnomefreak> ok so only devels have to run it?
<asac> yeah ... our team :)
<gnomefreak> as long as it has the full coredump
<asac> are there reports without?
<gnomefreak> asac: used to be i think now they should all have them
<asac> ok ... then lets just look ahead :) ... for those that don't have ask the user to reproduce and send new report (with coredump) ... if he cannot reproduce, close.
<gnomefreak> after this is built i will try the apport-retrace on a bug see what happens
<asac> great ... let me know if there are any problems ;)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> should we upload the retrace to bug report?
<asac> sure
<asac> maybe add a tag needs-retrace until this is done
<asac> or need-retrace
<asac> but lets wait till the tag page is set up
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i think a wiki for "us" on how to run retrace might be helpful (for atleast the new members)
<gnomefreak> might have one already
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport?highlight=%28apport%29
<gnomefreak> im looking at it
<gnomefreak> this is gonna be hard if we have to have smae version installed with same plugins
<asac> hmm
<asac> no
<asac> :)
<asac> at least for same version
<asac> for same plugins ... lets see how it works out
<gnomefreak> is fiestys differnet than edgys in that sense
<asac> you can setup chroot for edgy/feisty/dapper et al
<gnomefreak> might have to
<asac> i think edgy + feisty would be enough for now
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i currently have no dapper either ... though if there are lots of reports on dapper I will setup one in future
* gnomefreak gonna learn hwo to set up a chroot now :)
<asac> sudo debootstrap edgy /to/some/dir/where/you/want/the/chroot :)
<gnomefreak> thats it?
<asac> yes
<asac> after that you can chroot /to/some/dir/where/you/want/the/chroot
<asac> might need to setup /etc/apt/sources.list etc.
<asac> but in general ... yes
<asac> have not yet managed (nor really tried) to start a special gnome session inside a chroot ... but usually one does not need that
<asac> i have http://pastebin.ca/342750 in my /etc/fstab
<asac> in that way I have the same home directory in the chroot
<asac> and proc is always good to have too
<asac> in addition you can put a file called /etc/debian_chroot (within the chroot) and put some name for the chroot in there
<asac> in that way base extends its prompt so you can tell in what chroot you are
<asac> s/base/bash/
<gnomefreak> everything goes into the chroot dir?
<asac> what?
<asac> there will be a complete system installed in it (except kernel)
<gnomefreak> the crash report?
<asac> you can do anything you do in your normal system when in a chroot
<gnomefreak> so like i would cd /dir/edgy-chroot than run anything at that point?
<asac> no
<asac> you say
<asac> chroot /dir/edgy-chroot
<asac> to switch into it
<asac> then you can run anything you want
<asac> you might need to adduser first
<asac> does that answer your question?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> k ill try it
<gnomefreak> ok update: pbuilder is being a b*tch witha  few packages so i put that on hold. chroot is installing atm. gf isnt feeling good she came down and asked me to run for cold meds so im gonna do that in a bit but im not gonna beable to get to the p2 for a while :(
<asac> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83578 in firefox (main) "when X server is configured with 16bit color firefox crashes on some pages" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83536 in firefox (main) "X.org crashes when scrolling in Firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83536
<Admiral_Chicago> i freaking hate users.
<AlexLatchford> whats happened this time..
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on, pulling up the bug report.
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #83084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83084 in bugzilla "Printing of java applets doesn't work with firefox" [Unknown,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83084
<Admiral_Chicago> I don't ever remember being able to print java applets
<Admiral_Chicago> well it was rejected upstream, closing it now
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run
<AlexLatchford> hmm I think we need to change the BugMail settings
<Admiral_Chicago> to do what?
<AlexLatchford> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> I think David controls that
<AlexLatchford> change the bugs to be posted onto this list
<AlexLatchford> so people can choose whether or not to be subscribed to all bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> i had seen that list before. I can email david about it
<AlexLatchford> It doesn't bother me much, but its something that should be changed
<AlexLatchford> well ill email him about it now
<Admiral_Chicago> okay you mail him. I still have to send a follow up
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, I hate the way Karma is done on LP now
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> first they take away 3/4 of my karma, then it went down again, now it hasn't update in several days.
<Admiral_Chicago> this is really annoying...well i have to get ready for my day
<AlexLatchford> hmm, mine updated yesterday I think
<asac> bug 83084 was a duplicate
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83084 in bugzilla "Printing of java applets doesn't work with firefox" [Unknown,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83084
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: better keep bug open and change upstream url to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178930 ?
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 178930 in Printing "java applet rendering doesn't show in print preview and doesn't print" [Major,Resolved: worksforme] 
<asac> so keep eyes open what malone interprets as REJECTED in upstream :)
<asac> DUPLICATE are obviously not rejected ;)
<Admiral_Chicago>  asac can you do that, I have to start my school day
<AlexLatchford> asac: can you take a look at bugs. #70875 #72018 #83564 they all seem to be narrowing down on a single problem
<AlexLatchford> to my eyes that is
<AlexLatchford> bug #70875
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70875 in firefox "crash gtk_style_realize" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70875
<AlexLatchford> bug #72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "crash gtk_style_realize Segfault when clicking back after failing to watch a video" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<AlexLatchford> bug #83564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83564 in firefox "Firefox crashes on click to focus" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83564
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: actually me is blind ... it is worksforme. sorry for the noise ;)
<asac> AlexLatchford: ... looking
<asac> AlexLatchford: hmmm .... wasn't there a report somewhere that rm ~/.gtkrc-2.0 (what is the exact filename?) helps for some? ... or did I dream that ;)
<AlexLatchford> not sure
<AlexLatchford> haven't seen it anywhere
<asac> so what distribution is reporter of bug 83564 running? edgy?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83564 in firefox "Firefox crashes on click to focus" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83564
<AlexLatchford> Yes in the Report is said Edgy
<AlexLatchford> think they might be linked?
<asac> the first two yes
<asac> the last cant tell without symbols
<AlexLatchford> Ok, well I have made the request for information, I will watch those reports and ping you when I get the information required
<gnomefreak> where are we on the tag wiki? (if started)
<asac> not seen anything :)
<asac> maybe I will start to set some content up tomorrow on general bug things - as a proposal
<asac> maybe I come around to tags then too :)
* gnomefreak still working as off  on getting chroot up and running
<gnomefreak> s/as/ass
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28chroot%29
<asac> as a starter
<gnomefreak> asac: can i change echo mychroot > etc/debian_chroot to use edgy_chroot instead of debian_chroot?
<asac> what?
<asac> try what happens
<asac> you should then see (mychroot) in front of the prompt
<asac> by default I see nothing
<gnomefreak> its not letting me in the chroot now
<asac> what you doing?
<gnomefreak> sudo chroot /var/chroot but its yelling at me saying wrong password
<gnomefreak> tells me this guide is screwed since i have followed it word for word
<gnomefreak> ok fixed sort of
<gnomefreak> now to redo it
<asac> sudo
<asac> you need your own password for that
<gnomefreak> i did the dchroot (non-root) config
<gnomefreak> pbuilder hates me something awful. it doesnt want to grab any of the libavahi packages it needs
<asac> in chroot?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: and Admiral_Chicago if you guys want to join ubuntu-qa team join #ubuntu bugs and speak up
<gnomefreak> hes taking applications for it now
<gnomefreak> goes for anyone else working on bugs for a while
<asac> who is he?
<AlexLatchford> sfllaw is the QA Admin
<asac> is he online?
<gnomefreak> simon law
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: yes in #ubuntu-bugs
<asac> aha
<gnomefreak> asac: you already have qa access :)
<asac> ok ... just wondered because he is not on any other channel i am in
<gnomefreak> he should be in -devel also
<asac> unfortunately my account will be added to core-dev on Feb 12 ;)
<asac> next technical board meeting
<asac> till then I have to creep around a bit :) ... anyway, almost anything I want to edit atm I can do :)
<asac> if not ... I just ask you :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> ok ... I now started to go through thunderbird bugs :)
<asac> what a mess ;)
<gnomefreak> should i just install firefox or all of ubuntu-desktop?
<asac> but its pretty ok ... for those I know there is an upstream bug I added a remote bug without url
<gnomefreak> for chroot
<asac> ah
<asac> install firefox and thunderbird :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> btw i had idea
<asac> if you want to test the complete desktop feeliung you might need to install ubuntu-desktop
<asac> later
<asac> and use vncserver or something instead of X-server in chroot
<gnomefreak> depending on how many people are gonna be doing retraces i think most should use a 32bit and one or 2 have 64bit chroot
<asac> ah ... ok
<asac> yes :)
<asac> i have 64 bit chroots by definition :)
<gnomefreak> i dont
<asac> have not yet even set up 32bit
<asac> maybe then I can take over retracing 64bit reports for now ... while all that have i386 try to do so for 32bit reports?
<gnomefreak> i have ffeling we are gonna see alot more 32 bit than 64 bit crashes
<asac> I will setup 32bit chrrots too at some point
<gnomefreak> i will once i get done with it
<gnomefreak> so far me and you are only 2 i know of wokring on bugs with a chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/46760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46760 in mozilla-thunderbird "no icon for mozilla-thunderbird in KDE Panel" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<asac> nevermind
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: .... actually we should add content on wiki that its good to have chroot for testing bugs
<gnomefreak> agreed but i dont know enough yet to make it :(
<gnomefreak> from chroot will i have accesss to my $HOME dir?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you have 64 bit edgy installed by chance?
<gnomefreak> shot i forgot nano :(
<asac> its in the introduction on how to make home accessible
<asac> -> fstab
<AlexLatchford> lol strangely no
<gnomefreak> k im just thinking about staying away from the whole root part of guide
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: edgy at all?
<AlexLatchford> yep
<gnomefreak> goodie :)
<gnomefreak> thats not gonna go over well at all
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: if you run retraces please make a seperate dir. to keep it neat :)
<gnomefreak> i need to friggin sleep
<gnomefreak> these people are gonna work on my nerves today
* gnomefreak might leave it to asac to screw with it
<gnomefreak> that didnt go as planed at all
<gnomefreak> how do i run firefox from chroot (making sure it uses edgys)
<gnomefreak> fixed it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds like a good time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83607 in firefox (main) "firefox won't attach/send jpg's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83607
<gnomefreak> not as much as a good time as it sounds :)
<gnomefreak> asac: got a sec
<gnomefreak> to change to chroot i will need sudo chroot /var/chroot still by the looks of it. is that ok for doing the retrace in $HOME
* gnomefreak thinks mkdir ~/retrace#<bugid>  and wget the crashreport than retrace it in same place is that ok as root?
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind as long as i dchroot -d will give me my promtp as $
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83612 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes about one minute after closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83612
<gnomefreak> ok adding comments to bugs stating im retracing the crash reports and will upload than see what we can do. (until tags get ready)
<gnomefreak> or should i assign it to myself until report is uploaded?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: are you busy?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not if you need something
<gnomefreak> i would likesome to go over what we do help him out. jhnjwng applied and i sent him email to join us here to learn and work at it before i can accept his app for membership
<gnomefreak> s/likesome/like someone
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<gnomefreak> if you hav etime for a little bit to get him started (if questions i can answer most of them
<gnomefreak> im working on getting a retrace done atm
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second to finish this work up.
<gnomefreak> thats fine. im not in a hurry but i forgot to bring it up this morning (i have a sick gf here ive been running up to take care of
<asac> gnomefreak: is your question void?
<gnomefreak> he may not even be around
<gnomefreak> about assigning it to me while running retrace?
<gnomefreak> that way i have easy way to pull it up while im working on it
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, I have to run right now, I didn't realize how close it was to my class right now
<gnomefreak> once uploaded reassign to noone than maybe ping someone to decode the cryptic ass errors :)
<asac> gnomefreak: so you want to assign bugs to yourself to indicate that you work on them?
<gnomefreak> one at a time ofcours
<gnomefreak> e
<asac> sounds reasonable ... you could even vade through and grab multiple ones in that way.
<asac> i am currently working on wiki info ... will try to include that
<gnomefreak> ok and than reassign to noone :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> actually you reassign back to mozilla team
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> either with a new bug state ... or with a new tag added
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> not sure what to use as tag at that point. tag == needs reading lol
<asac> so other see what has to be done. before this can migrate from unconfirmed->needs info or any other transition
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> once the retraces are done they are pretty much confirmed
<asac> yeah ... I hope to set lots of infos up as a proposal ... we can then discuss and improve that
<gnomefreak> should we be retracing all reports on each bug?
<asac> yeah ... actually i would like to have a more fine grained workflow with some slightly different definitions of what each state means
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> if they are not from the same incident, then yes
<asac> its likely that people post "me too" statements that are not true
<asac> we should sort that out ... and either point him to the right bug or open a new for him.
<gnomefreak> im gonna run them all on each bug until we refine everything i think
<asac> yeah ... maybe introduce a tag 'retrace'
<asac> and add that to the ones you see that have untraced reports in
<asac> of course if it suites your workflow only
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i think it would be worth to go through all bug reports once before we start with the actual retracing and add such a tag to all of those that contain crash reports :)
<asac> when retrace is done, the tag can be removed by the one who retraced
<gnomefreak> ok works for me
<asac> ah ... when retrace is done, i think we should only attach the most important info ... unless someone explicitly requests more infos
<asac> usually backtrace info is enough
<gnomefreak> ok tag set on the bug im working on
<asac> which one?
* gnomefreak cant read them good so only important info is gonna be hard
<gnomefreak> retrace == grabbing retraces of the reportws
<asac> yeah ... I will outline in wiki what is usually sufficient
<asac> which bug are you on?
<gnomefreak> bug 47564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47564 in firefox "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47564
<asac> ok i add a link to get all "retrace" bugs to wiki
<asac> unfortunately the advanced search mask does not yet support this
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> so we use the wiki link workaround
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> are you working on the apport page?
* gnomefreak wondering if we need to apport -d file.crash | tee 2&1 or whatever it is
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugTags
<asac> no
<asac> i am not
<gnomefreak> k
* gnomefreak running out of commands
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace -d [filename]  doesnt work
* gnomefreak feels stupid now ill let you know how it goes
<asac> hmmm ... maybe a bug in apport?
<asac> what happens?
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> gnomefreak, what error is giving you apport
<gnomefreak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gnomefreak>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 189, in ?
<gnomefreak>     debug_dir = prepare_debugdir(report, options.cache_dir)
<gnomefreak>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 147, in prepare_debugdir
<gnomefreak>     needed_deps.add((pkg, dependency_versions[pkg] ))
<gnomefreak> KeyError
<gnomefreak> thats with apport-retrace -d filename
<gnomefreak> in a edgy chroot
<asac> can you install feisty apport.deb by hand?
<hjmf> Not sure if this helps, but at Bug #65914 there is a patch that worked for me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65914 in apport "apport-retrace -d fails with KeyError" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65914
<hjmf> though I still having errors :S
<asac> but it works?
<asac> or not?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think so but on an edgy chroot?
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe package installs on edgy?
<gnomefreak> put deb anywhere and in the chroot just dpkg -i it?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: those kind of errors?
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe
<asac> if it installs than chances are high that it might work
<hjmf> nope, but:
<hjmf> Traceback (most recent call last):
<hjmf>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 165, in ?
<hjmf>     report.load(open(reportfile))
<hjmf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/problem_report.py", line 72, in load
<hjmf>     (key, value) = line.split(':', 1)
<hjmf> sorry, I have to go now.
<asac> bye
<gnomefreak> looks like martin is working on the edgy one?
<gnomefreak> bye
<asac> dunno exactly ... will ask him tomorrow
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> I'll take a look later to the log to see if you get something clear
<hjmf> bye
<asac> at least we need a solution that we can install to retrace
<asac> if not for all edgy users
<gnomefreak> im gonna try feistys version
<gnomefreak> i dont think this is gonna work it cant find the -dbgsym packages :(
<gnomefreak> i will let you know when its done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83622 in firefox (main) "Gros plantage firefox avi aprs clic sur enregistrer cible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83622
<gnomefreak> found a big problem with this. alot of people only sent reports for non-up-to-date firefox :( you can only run one per chroot
<asac> try to set MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1
<asac> so it does not contact your main firefox
<gnomefreak> in the apport command?
<asac> i think i misunderstood then ... what is your problem?
<gnomefreak> the user uploaded version 2.0+0 and version ff in edyg is now 2.0.0.1
<asac> ah ... what happens if you run apport on the crash?
<gnomefreak> it complians about the version and alot of depends issues
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can pipe it to a seperate file and go through it
<asac> how to add a watch to a bug?
<asac> bug 82641 should have a watch on bug 54548
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82641 in firefox "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82641
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54548 in vlc "90% vlc full screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54548
<gnomefreak> what do you mean by watch?
<gnomefreak> only thing close would be marking it as a dupe
<gnomefreak> im leaning torward that being a vlc issue more than ff.
<gnomefreak> i remember that bug
<gnomefreak> asac: here is what i get when i ran it on different version of ff http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/343204
<asac> hmmm takes time to open
<gnomefreak> that pastebin is slow today
<gnomefreak> some of those i think im gonna have to install ubuntu-desktop :(
<gnomefreak> along with java flash and so on
<asac> does it actually do something on the file?
<asac> i mean is it modified?
<asac> or a new one created?
<asac> there isno error
<gnomefreak> dont know cant open the file or i will crash
<asac> you will crash?
<asac> how that?
<gnomefreak> yes its too big
<asac> try less
<asac> ?
<asac> that should work
<gnomefreak> i tried that before and froze up big time
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> hmm less should definitly work
<gnomefreak> ok ill find out
<gnomefreak> yes it did :)
<gnomefreak> i will upload it to bug and put test on it take a look see what else needs to be done
<asac> please not the full file
<asac> just the backtrace
<asac> and the thread traces
<asac> its too huge
<gnomefreak> Stacktrace: Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.
<gnomefreak> 1".
<gnomefreak> you mean those?
<gnomefreak> StacktraceTop:
<gnomefreak> ThreadStacktrace:
<gnomefreak> nothing there :(
<asac> Backtrace?
<gnomefreak> nothing says backtrace but looks like most of symbols are there and that is pretty much the full file (it also looks smaller than normal
<asac> ls -l ?
<asac> how big?
<gnomefreak> 36.2kb
<gnomefreak> see what i mean by seems smaller
<asac> yeah
<asac> then upload it to bug
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i will look :)
<gnomefreak> bug 47564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47564 in firefox "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47564
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> im installing flash and java now
<gnomefreak> but im thinking since coredump is gone that means its all there
<asac> hmm
<asac> not the info i hoped for
<asac> we need stack traces
<gnomefreak> i was afraid of that
<gnomefreak> keescook: you around?
<keescook> gnomefreak: yup!
<gnomefreak> have you been following?
<keescook> I haven't been, no, let me catch up
<gnomefreak> i got a retrace done it has no stacktrace
<keescook> hm... that's weird
<keescook> this is from 47564?
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/343204
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> thats the warnings i got you see anything usful?
<keescook> which version of apport do you have installed?
<gnomefreak> after i get all these packages installed i will run it on the same version of ff that i have
<gnomefreak> feistys
<gnomefreak> on edgy chroot
<gnomefreak> thats why the warnings i bet
<keescook> (that pastebin is still loading.... wild)
<gnomefreak> its not that big either :(
<gnomefreak> wasnt. the file i sent output to is empty all of a sudden
<keescook> can you repaste warnings to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org?
<gnomefreak> ill let you know but i would have to rerun it again unless i can get my pastebin to open
<gnomefreak> doesnt look like it. let me run the other one maybe ill get same warnings
<gnomefreak> ha found it
<keescook> ?
<gnomefreak> the warnings
<gnomefreak> too many terminals open :)
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4475/
<gnomefreak> those are warnings
<asac> WARNING: version 2:1.firefox2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 of dependency package libnspr4 is installed, but version 2:1.firefox2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 is required for retrace. Skipping.
<gnomefreak> the chroots are gonna have to be full i think
<asac> i guess that says it
<asac> exact same version is needed
<gnomefreak> 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 is required for retrace.
<gnomefreak> he needs to update his crash report thats all
<asac> try
<asac> still in your cache?
* gnomefreak thinks it not feisable to install 4 chroots
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> hmm is there a thing like archives.debian.net for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.1 is latest installing ff in chroot never grabbed it
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<asac> yes but that has no history?
<gnomefreak> thats the only thing i know fo close
<gnomefreak> of
<gnomefreak> i think its pittis edgy repo if you ask me
<gnomefreak> i dont think he updated it when packages updated
<asac> hmmm ... maybe the package he initially used is still in the main repository and the new one is in security archive?
<asac> how many versions do you get with apt-cache show firefox ?
<gnomefreak> search doesnt give versions
<gnomefreak> oh show
<keescook>    firefox | 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Sources
<keescook> yeah, you should be able to downgrade it
<gnomefreak> 2
<gnomefreak> hold on i ran one on the version i have
<gnomefreak> one of the reports on that bug was 2.0.0.1 and other was 2.0+0
<gnomefreak> here are the warnings on the one with same version http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4482/
<gnomefreak> my tee command isnt working either
<asac> install with =version :)
<asac> ok i am off for a while
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83634 in firefox (main) "Crash upon deleting bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83634
<gnomefreak> the one i ran has a stacktrace and a huge coredump still (size of report 36177277)
<gnomefreak> how do you downgrade with apt?
<gnomefreak> ok installing the older version of firefox to run the retrace on it
<gnomefreak> keescook: is this right  "command | tee 2>&1 debuginfo"
<keescook> for saving stderr to the tee too?  Nah, gotta move it earlier:  command 2>&1 | tee debuginfo
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<keescook> all of stderr (2) gets redirected (>&) into stdout (1).  everything after the pipe is the next process
<gnomefreak> ah ok :) im running the first one i ran with correct version of ff lets hope its good
<gnomefreak> that worked ty :)
* gnomefreak is off for now ill leave it running the retrace but i think its stalling out.
* asac me back ... for a while :)
<gnomefreak> your not gonna like this asac
<gnomefreak> i recommend any crash report that is not the updated version of ff we need to ask for a new one. ive been running this retrace on the downgraded version and it will not complete. about 1 and half hours it stalled in one place and wont move
<gnomefreak> i got a great retrace of the up to date one. i have a stacktrace that looks full on the older version but thats about it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-07
<gnomefreak> nothing useful that i can tell in the 2.0+0 version. i have 9 threads but still no symbols found but more info than no debugging symbols
<gnomefreak> im gonna upload the one i got done tonight
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83653 in firefox (main) "pdf download in gmail close firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83653
* gnomefreak gone again
<asac> gnomefreak: have you succeeded to retrace a report from a current firefox?
<gnomefreak> yes im gonna split it up and upload it
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> as soon as i figure out where to split it but that should be easy
<gnomefreak> 34.5 mb
<asac> stack trace would be nice :)
<gnomefreak> procmaps is large
<gnomefreak> ok got 3 uploaded so far
<gnomefreak> do you want the long ass coredump?
<gnomefreak> stacktrace is uploaded :)
<gnomefreak> all files uploaded now.
<gnomefreak> oops thats not the full coredump but i dont hink you need it anyway
* gnomefreak out for dinner
<asac> hmmm unfortunately trace does not have line numbers :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> have to go to bed .... n8
<asac> gnomefreak: one more ... does it make a difference if you run with firefox-dbg package installed (in addition to what apport-retrace installs)
<gnomefreak> ill try in the morning
<gnomefreak> pitti;s repo needs updating i can finally confirm that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71377 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Sent item message text won't initially display in preview pane for messages with attachments" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71377
<asac> anyone awake ?
<gnomefreak> yeah sort of
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41076 in firefox "GSSAPI unavailable, missing library" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41076
<asac> gnomefreak: how is your gf doing? getting better?
<gnomefreak> she eh
<gnomefreak> shes still feeling sick but nothing as bad as yesterday. shes getting color back in her face
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit i have to get coffee so i can make it :(
<gnomefreak> iim trying retrace while im gone
<Admiral_Chicago> coffee in a good idea...
<asac> :)
* asac almost eats coffee ;)
* Admiral_Chicago will grab a cup in a few
<asac> gnomefreak: did you mark the gtk_style_realize bugs as duplicates?
<asac> bug 81978 is another one ... and probably the one with the best info attached
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81978 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() | gtk_style_realize " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<asac> can we currently see all bugs that have not been active for a certain amount of time (e.g. 30 days) ?
<asac> i don't think so, hmmm
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<asac> maybe a wishlist bug for launchpad then :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes I've been looking for that for a while
<asac> but I guess its already posted. I will raise this issue. The launchpad developers appeared keen to help us last time I talked to them
* Admiral_Chicago is still miffed at LP team.
<asac> actually we have one of the most complex packages and we are a good example how complex bug workflows might look like
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: why?
<Admiral_Chicago> the whole Karma thing.
<asac> any problems in recent history ;) ?
<asac> ahh .... karma-whore you are ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> they completly threw out about a week of my work when they reduced the Karma
<asac> hmmm ... maybe an accident
<asac> there have been users like pitti that had karma numbers so high you couldn't even read them :)
<asac> so there was a need to do something about that i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> probably, but I was hoping to apply for membership soon and now I look like a jabroni imo
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: you should consider membership soon as well :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83750 in firefox (main) "mailto protocol not supported in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83750
<asac> I don't think that karma will be a problem in regards to membership. People new the scale before ... and now they get used to what karma means with the new scale :)
<asac> s/new/knew/
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I may add my name to the next meeting.
<AlexLatchford> Not just yet, I have only been around on the scene for 3 months or so
<AlexLatchford> need to do a little more work
<AlexLatchford> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah I've been around since Breezy, started developing around end of Dapper
<AlexLatchford> I started using Ubuntu at Breezy, but didnt really start helping until Edgy came out
<asac> ok ... i am out for some lunch
* Admiral_Chicago leaves for class. gettting that cup of coffee...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68456 in mozilla-thunderbird "Ctrl-Shift-K bound to 2 functions in Compose" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68456
<gnomefreak> asac: no i didnt
<gnomefreak> asac: i believe that all the ?? in the traces is from bug in feisty.
<gnomefreak> asac: also did you ping pitti about issues with apport &/or his repo needing updating? if not i will ping him later
<asac> gnomefreak: actually I talked to him yesterday, but not about the edgy issues with apport nor with his repo
<asac> so feel free to do
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: i just did apt-cache policy on firefox-dbgsym in edgy and it is wrong version this might be the cause of it (atleast leaning that way)
<gnomefreak> wonders if using pittis feisty repo will help but i doubt it
<asac> if in feisty is the same version ... then there is at least a chance
<gnomefreak> asac: but everything else outside of firefox will be different including depends  but pitti isnt here atm so i cant ask him
<gnomefreak> so at this point im installing everything i didnt have like java and flash
<gnomefreak> maybe a build-dep too
<gnomefreak> n
<asac> hmmm try to install firefox-dbg too and see if it yields better symbols (including line-numbers and variables)
<gnomefreak> it already is
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> no line numbers
<gnomefreak> i see alot of ?? int he stacktrace
<asac> bug?
<gnomefreak> assuming that is where line numbers should be
<gnomefreak> it is on feisty not on edgy though afaik
<gnomefreak> other than pittis debug repo being out dated (atleast with ff) and wrong version of apport im running low on ideas here but i will work as much as i can on it today and ill try to get upstairs to try the patch
<asac> gnomefreak: look at stacktrace of bug 81978
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81978 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() | gtk_style_realize " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<asac> thats how it should look like ... if perfect
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: if you are stuck ... maybe go through bug reports and add the retrace tag to it where appropriate :) ... maybe we should suspend the retracing until we know how to properly do it
<gnomefreak> line numbers you mean the #5 part of it?
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5911445/Stacktrace.txt
<gnomefreak> im looking at it
<asac> there you see line number for all methods that belong to mozilla
<asac> e.g.
<asac> #1
<asac> at nsProfileLock.cpp:206
<asac> then there are even stack variables filled in ... which are really helpful to see what went wrong
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> like
<asac> styles = (GSList *) 0x0
<asac> in #4
<gnomefreak> i get things like  #2  0x0805b2cc in ?? () from /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> see the ??
<gnomefreak> its missing symbols maybe
<asac> yes those are missing symbols
<asac> or compiler optimizations
<gnomefreak> that could be because pittis repo uses 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 instead of 2.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> for the firefox-dbgsym: package
<asac> hmm
<asac> but why do we need firefox-dbgsym if we have firefox-dbg installed?
<asac> maybe try to not pass -d option ?
<gnomefreak> apport uses dbgsym from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> all the warnings are on dbgsym not dbg
<gnomefreak> maybe pitti made it to look at his repo?
* gnomefreak guesses
<asac> yes ... if you use -d
<gnomefreak> ah i dont need the -d?
<asac> -d means "download dbgsym" afaik
<asac> don't know what happens without them though :) ... but maybe worth a try
<gnomefreak> k ill try without it im gonna start clean redownload the report
<gnomefreak> should i stick with flash 7 or should i grab flash 9 from backports for the debugging
<asac> depends on what the user had :)
<asac> probably try the non-backports first
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> i wish it would tell me somehow what versions of what he had
<asac> hmm
<asac> some have version info encoded as sonames (es extension to the .so files)?
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5911443/ProcMaps.txt
<asac> e.g. look at /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1200.9
<asac> or usr/lib/libXft.so.2.1.2
<asac> maybe there is such version info for flash too?
<gnomefreak> ill look asap
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58808 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash stalls on install freezing synaptic" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58808
<gnomefreak> ok running it witho0ut the -d
<gnomefreak>  #7  0xb7e9f369 in MarkGCThingChildren (cx=0x9e69700, thing=0xa266900,
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<asac> nice
<asac> line numbers too?
<gnomefreak> #8  0xb7e9f81d in js_MarkGCThing (cx=0x9e69700, thing=0xa266900)
<gnomefreak>      at jsgc.c:2471
<gnomefreak>         flagp = (uint8 *) 0x0
<gnomefreak> thats all of #8
<asac> suberp ... you rock :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> so we need full -dbg package instead of dbgsym ?
<gnomefreak> ok its large
<gnomefreak> yes and forget the -d
<asac> you can do the apport-unpack to split it up in pieces
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace file
<asac> and only attach stacktrace for now
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> apport-unpack file?
<asac> Usage: /usr/bin/apport-unpack <report> <target directory>
<gnomefreak> i got that too when trying to run it :(
<asac> hehe ... so a double check :)
<gnomefreak> apport-unpack file whate3ver/dir/i/want
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> seems i have to do something else
<gnomefreak> ill try making a folder for it i guess
<gnomefreak> you want all 3 stacks?
<asac> yeah folder might need to exist
<asac> 3?
<gnomefreak> there s astacktrace stacktracetop and threadstacktrace
<gnomefreak> theres a stacktrace ....
<asac> yes attach all for now :) ... maybe we can reduce this to just stacktrace by default later
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> uploaded :)
<gnomefreak> let me know if thats all and i will continue i hope
<gnomefreak> btw apport-unpack splits them up into maybe 15 files
<gnomefreak> make that 21 files
<asac> bug?
<gnomefreak> bug 47564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47564 in firefox "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63230 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after opening totem in a tab" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63230
<asac> gnomefreak: well done ... you can remove the retrace tag then and add a traced tag instead ... which means that I will look at the trace and see what is next
<asac> next time we only need stacktrace and threadstracktrace .... topstacktrace does not look particulary useful :)
<asac> ah ... maybe one should add info which crash report the trace comes from
<asac> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/47564/comments/4
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47564 in firefox "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info] 
<asac> in this case
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> sounds good but how do we get people to comment like that :P
<asac> like what?
<gnomefreak> oh you mean like when i upload it comment that it is from <persons> crash report
<asac> yes
<asac> there are some reports
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69147 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69147
<gnomefreak> the stacktraces i gave last are for adams
<asac> where multiple people post reports too
<asac> they might be unrelated
<gnomefreak> sorry forgot to add  that
<asac> so it is helpful to know to which report they are related
<gnomefreak> im also going through and asking them for a crash report on newest version of ff in edgy
<gnomefreak> if they are using 2.0+0 if i dont get an answer i will go back and try to downgrade my ff and see if it works but i would rather have the newest version crash report so we know it wasnt fixed in 2.0.0.1
<asac> yes ... first ask if they can still reproduce ... if not make a retrace with their version ... so we might be able to confirm that it was fixed upstream or something
<asac> if we find this too time-consuming we can decide to just close unreproducible crash reports.
<asac> however this should only be done as the last resort :)
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> bummer ... somehow have to write down all these tiny details somewhere :)
<gnomefreak> can i reassign but 47564
<asac> bug 47564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47564 in firefox "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47564
<gnomefreak> asac: we can update the wikis we already have but we need people to get latest crash report than maybe assign it to me for retrace for now
<gnomefreak> now that i got it working right i can do a few a day i think
<asac> ok ... I will try to think about a tag ... maybe just a "getcrashreport" tag for bugs that need up to date crash reports?
<gnomefreak> sounds good to me
<asac> or badreport .... to indicate that there is either no, an incomplete or an outdated (for now) report attached?
<gnomefreak> badreport sounds kind of bad
<asac> ok then ... needreport :)
<gnomefreak> works
<asac> ok ... make use of it if you find such a report ... I will add "needreport" and "traced" to the wiki (later today)
<gnomefreak> running another one atm but again i need one updated :(
<gnomefreak> can we add 2  tags?
<asac> sure
<asac> keep
<asac> retrace
<asac> and just add needreport
<asac> of course general status should be "Needs Info" for those reports
<gnomefreak> apport takes alot of cpu :(
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<gnomefreak> apport giving damn errors again let me see what i can do
<gnomefreak> AssertionError
<asac> hmm sounds bad :/
<gnomefreak> yes very
<gnomefreak> more bad news. i dont think you can add more tags. it brings up the tag itself to either remove it or change it
<gnomefreak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gnomefreak>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 292, in ?
<gnomefreak>     report.write(out)
<gnomefreak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/problem_report.py", line 141, in write
<gnomefreak>     assert v.find('\n\n') < 0
<gnomefreak> AssertionError
<gnomefreak> thats full error
<gnomefreak> ha and its tag <space> tag
<asac> what ... just one tag?
<asac> per report
<asac> bad
<asac> let me try :) ... bug?
<asac> yeah
<asac> you need to separate tags by space :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> https://launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/15179
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15179 in firefox "Users should be discouraged from editing temporary files" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<asac> you know how I can easily navigate to the Ubuntu bug from there?
<gnomefreak> do i still need my dir. for bug 47564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47564 in firefox "closes when scrolling" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47564
<gnomefreak> yeah i added a tag to bug 69147
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69147 in firefox "Firefox crash report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69147
<asac> for but 47564 ... just replace tag by 'traced' and reassign to team
<gnomefreak> can i get rid of my dir that i was working in or do you still need files?
<asac> don't need them ... if it is really hard to redo in case we really need more you might consider to keep it somewhere
<asac> case = unlikely
<gnomefreak> asac: its not too bad now that we got it working
<gnomefreak> if you nee di can retrace it but for now its gone
<asac> fine ... I don't think we need more
<asac> actually this stack looks familiar to me ... remember something like this being fixed in 2.0.0.1
* gnomefreak starting from old reports so it is possible
<gnomefreak> im wondering if this crash report is bad
<gnomefreak> im asking in -bugs if anyone has seen it
<asac> which crash ?
<asac> bug 69147
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69147 in firefox "Firefox crash report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69147
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> f4hy's report
<asac> its a duplicate
<gnomefreak> you know this bug?
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> i processed it yesterday
<asac> :)
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/73536
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73536 in firefox "Firefox crashes on instant X server shutdown" [Medium,Needs info] 
<asac> but its valid ... (if they are indeed the same)
<gnomefreak> wont know without the retrace will we?
<asac> actually it crashes when X is forcefully shutdown
<asac> and report is generated on next login
<asac> for that incident
<asac> yeah ... probably ... we should anyway ask if he forcefully shutdown his X server before
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asked
<gnomefreak> filed a bug report on that error it looks like its his crash report
* asac is temporarily away
<asac> be back in 50 min
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ok if anyone needs a retrace for imporant bugs let me know ill be working on older bugs but i can always fit one in :)
* gnomefreak might be retracting that statement :(
<gnomefreak> lets see how new apport works
<gnomefreak> asac: new comment from one of the reporters on bug 69147 (what would you like to do with this one?)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69147 in firefox "Firefox crash report" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69147
<gnomefreak> god i hope your kidding on bug 45008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> will look in a secons
<asac> d
<gnomefreak> asac: we have issues im gonna upload stack for bug and i would like you to see if that is enough. im getting that error still and its not finishing
<asac> yeah ... apparently bug 45008 is a dupe. god guess I guess :-P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> ups
<asac> sorry i ment 69147
<asac> :)
<asac> so where are you stuck?
<gnomefreak> apport is erroring nad not finishing
<gnomefreak> and*
<gnomefreak> look at stack uploaded to bug 69315 let me know if its enough
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69315 in firefox "random crash" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69315
<asac> looks fine ... yes.
<asac> so what about bug 45008 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> kidding?
<gnomefreak> lots of crash reports
<gnomefreak> will look at them see if i cant get them done
<asac> yupp
<asac> there are even lots of duplicates
<gnomefreak> do you want all the dupes too?
<asac> named: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/45008/comments/16
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info] 
<asac> i dunno ... maybe I should go through them and look
<gnomefreak> if you get time go through them and lists what ones you want done adn i will see if i can do them
<asac> i will add retrace on them :)
<asac> there should be already plenty with that tag :)
<asac> hopefully ... i will do retraces too soon ... but not before I have finished lots of other work still here (e.g. repackaging firefox, thunderbird ...) :)
<gnomefreak> i see a few with 2.0+0 version (i have that one installed at the moment) and a few with 2.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> asac: you work on what you need to i can handle the retraces for now
<Admiral_Chicago> grr...network...bothers...me
<Admiral_Chicago> javascript...I hate it so much...
<gnomefreak> ok went throught he ones on 45008 and i will try to get 6 done theres one with no version i will see if i can get that one done too but not holding breath
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just annoying .. or you hate to code it?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i sent myself a link and I realize I don't understand %247cae%413 etc
<Admiral_Chicago> i figured it out
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> ok just updated pyton-apport this should fix the errors (atleast i hope)
* gnomefreak keeps forgetting to email david about reading cras reports :(
<asac> you already know how to do it :)
<asac> you see the stacktrace
<asac> you can go to the sources and their lines :)
<asac> and look whats wrong ... considering variables set to their values etc.
* gnomefreak cant understand all the crypic stuff in stacktraces :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83827 in firefox (main) "firefox memory leak -> crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83827
<gnomefreak> i did email him to look into it and bughelper. if we get cluefiles done for bughelper we can mark dupes very very easy
<gnomefreak> s/mark/find
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/24220
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24220 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: SMTP down negotiation weakness" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> hjmf: if i get time in the next few days ill run the retrace on bug 83194
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83194 in firefox "Firefox crashes when switching video mode at filecabi.net" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83194
<AlexLatchford> Anyone got any info on this?
<gnomefreak> lookijng\
<gnomefreak> you know what i mean
<gnomefreak> looks like if its not fixed it just needs a rebuild
<hjmf> gnomefreak: Cool. Are you using edgy's or feisty's aport-retrace version?
<gnomefreak> i gather that froom mozilla and upstream its fixed but i might be wrong
<gnomefreak> hjmf: feistys with edgy chroot
<gnomefreak> i just updated it because i was getting errors
<AlexLatchford> yeah gnomefreak I am not sure if this one has?#
<hjmf> I'll try it asap. Any other hints to avoid errors?
<gnomefreak> pray
<gnomefreak> lol
<hjmf> lol
<gnomefreak> hjmf: dont use the -d flag
<gnomefreak> and tee it off to a file other than that its working ok
<hjmf> are you running it directly to the crash file or to the unpacked report?
<gnomefreak> i havent run one since update of python-apport (that was in the traceback from the assertion error
<gnomefreak> directly to crash than unpacking it and just uploading stacktrace anf threadstacktrace
<hjmf> ok
<gnomefreak> its time consumming but without errors its nice :) btw cpu usage is high while running it
<gnomefreak> rrunning one now ill leet you know if it still errosr
<hjmf> I'm trying a test on edgy's patched apport, if I just only have ten minutes of free time :/
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: what do you want to do about the bug I linked?
<hjmf> no succeed :(
<hjmf> apport-retrace _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash -o out.crash
<hjmf> diff <(sed -n '1,/^CoreDump:/ {p;}' out.crash) <(sed -n '1,/^CoreDump:/ {p;}' _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash)
<hjmf> no differences
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: not sure yet. i think it just needs a rebuild (i havent finished working on building ff or tb since im on apport-retrace
<gnomefreak> hjmf: use feistys :)
<hjmf> I give up, I'll use feistys :)
<hjmf> but tomorrow
<hjmf> see you
<gnomefreak> i just do a simple apport-retrace file 2>&1 | tee debuginfo
<gnomefreak> new python-apport fixed it i think
<gnomefreak> oh that cant be good :(
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you might want to wait a minute before doing onee
<gnomefreak> im unpacking it now but looks like not everything was done
<gnomefreak> asac: might have found another bug in apport can you please take a look at the 2 files i uploaded to bug 45008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<gnomefreak> running another on someone elses to see if it is the report  or apport
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> hjmf: also install the -dbg package for ff
<gnomefreak> im wondering if i need gtk crap
<asac> gnomefreak: what makes you think that there is a bug in apport?
<asac> installing gtk dbg package might help to get more symbols
<gnomefreak> still alot of ?? and in some of the parts of the report there are no symbols looks the same as the one i downloaded :(
<asac> yeah ... the ?? are normal I guess
<asac> thats how stacktraces look like :)
<asac> maybe its somewhere in the kernel user-space api for which you have no symbols
<gnomefreak> ah ok. im looking for all the gtk-dbg i can find would you like a rerun on that one?
<asac> not needed ... for now :)
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> np
<asac> btw, if you ask users to test if problem disappears without extensions et al, ask them to run
<asac>  firefox -safe-mode
<asac> thats easier
<asac> probably worth a wiki entry :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> anyone feel like building thunderbird for AlexLatchford ?
<gnomefreak> wish there was a ubuntu-desktop-dbg metapackage :(
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: if you have a guide on how to do it ill give it a stab
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you still have that link handy
<AlexLatchford> erm. its the first bug on the tb list
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/24220
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24220 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: SMTP down negotiation weakness" [High,Confirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> yes lol
<AlexLatchford> still on my paste selection
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: not for mozilla :( they have a guide on building the package from scratch but not rebuild
<AlexLatchford> can I have a link for that?
<gnomefreak> and than adding patches makes it a bit harder i believe
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: lol asac already knows that one
<AlexLatchford> meh?
<gnomefreak> i see his name on the replys
<gnomefreak> looks like he built debians version
<AlexLatchford> aha yes, upstream its got his name on it
<AlexLatchford> didnt check that lol
<AlexLatchford> thus its fixed?
<gnomefreak> in debian it is
<gnomefreak> he hasnt built ubuntu's yet
<AlexLatchford> aha ok, so no its not just yet
<gnomefreak> maybe we are lucky and its on his to do list
<AlexLatchford> should be
<gnomefreak> i think for the most part i got the concept of building firefox (maybe same for thunderbird) but i would like to get a complete one done and checked so im more sure of myself
<asac> pitti told me that we can drop the -dbg packages ... but seen the output of apport-retrace with just dbgsym I doubt this is a wise decision
<gnomefreak> asac: i wont until the update to that repo is done
<gnomefreak> he pinged infinity and someone else about it he said this morning
<asac> yes ... but given some foresight is never bad ... in case we really don't need -dbg packages for feisty, I will drop it and provide one somewhere else for the time being
<gnomefreak> theres a much wider selection of dbgsym than dbg packages and that sounds good but i want to make sure repo is fully updated before we go there
<asac> yes, but you managed to produce a retrace with -dbgsym symbols, didn't your
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: no because firefox-dbgsym isnt updated
<asac> though we could see the methods, we had not much details
<asac> so you couldn't find a -dbgsym package with the same version or a bug in -dbgsym creation?
<gnomefreak> that one is the most imporant because he would have to change 20 other ones too iirc there was out-dated and depends issues because of it being out-dated
<asac> hmm
<asac> but have you looked at the size?
<asac> the -dbg package is about 50mb
<gnomefreak> example firefox-2.0.0.1*-dbgsym isnt ther eits still at 2.0+0*-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<gnomefreak> After unpacking 311MB of additional disk space will be used. for 69 -dbg packages
<gnomefreak> they are all over bloated IMHO
<asac> hmmm .... ok ... maybe we should just wait ... if I have time I will provide a full -dbg package from some other destition so we can retrace on it
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hmm
<asac> 311MB
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> thats about the size the sources are when unpacked :)
<gnomefreak> i know. they are huge but we need them atm
<asac> maybe not by coincident :)
<asac> no actually I wonder if we will get that much detail with just -dbgsym package
<asac> including line numbers
<asac> and variables
<asac> but maybe ;)
<gnomefreak> from what ive heard its working ok in feisty
<gnomefreak> they are getting everything they need
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: you got the build link?
<asac> really? we have an example stacktrace done that way?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yeah giv eme a sec
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<AlexLatchford> ta
<gnomefreak> you might want to start at 1 (not sure what 6 looks like
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: remember might not be the same for mozilla products
<asac> mozillas are packaged with debhelper: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html
<AlexLatchford> aha ok, thanks
<asac> but thats all they have in common atm
<asac> i will consolidate that asap :)
<asac> thunderbird uses a patchsystem
<gnomefreak> thats the one i was using i think
<asac> called dpatch
<asac> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/ch04s03.html
<asac> however its broken :) to do the example in there, because thunderbird does not ship sources directly in orig.tar.gz, but as an included tarball
<asac> this is an ugly practice
<asac> and should not be copied nowadays
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> its a bit of working around. would be nice if there was a guide that worked
<asac> for what? specifically mozillas?
* gnomefreak got pissed at that guide
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> they *are* packaged already
<asac> one just needs to improve
<gnomefreak> asac: like patching and rebuilding to include fixes and the steps to use
<asac> actually I would package a simple package from the beginning, but then learn about packaging by working on mozilla tree
* gnomefreak has done hello-debhelper already :)
<asac> yes ... patching is quite different for different packages ... depending on what approach the maintainer used
<gnomefreak> like 4 times
<asac> hmmm
<asac> so what is missing?
<gnomefreak> works fine for hello-bughelper
<gnomefreak> but thats the only package it works with
<asac> why?
<asac> where is hello-bughelper?
<gnomefreak> if you read the step by step most new users are gonna follow it and its based on hello-debhelper there is no other debhelper packages in repos
<gnomefreak> sorry debhelper not bughelper
<asac> where is that tutorial?
<gnomefreak> like things liek mv hello-2.1.1 hello-debhelper-2.1.1
<gnomefreak> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-debhelper.html
<gnomefreak> that wont work on anything but hello-debhelper (cant do that for any other package. mv package package-debhelper
<asac> hehe
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> it would have been nice if it used a real life senerio
<asac> then maybe go for good old debian ;)
<asac> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<gnomefreak> even hello-2.1.1 would have been better
<asac> its a bit more explicit, but imo better
<asac> it guides you from the package selection to uploading/updating packages
<asac> of course it cannot cover any corner case
<asac> but for normal automake based software this should work perfect
<gnomefreak> that looks alot nicer
<asac> it should work 1:1 on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> but im assuming instead of changing debians changelog and control you change ubuntus
<asac> its the same :)
<asac> just
<asac> debian/changelog
<asac> and
<asac> debian/control
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> thats the trick ... from a packaging point of view, debian and ubuntu are completely equivalent
<asac> at least thats the idea
<gnomefreak> hjmf: how is it coming?
<gnomefreak> asac: but to build ubuntu's with debian patches you would change all ubuntu/debian changelog and ect ... and just dpatch the patch (i know ther eis more but that seems to be the idea to me)
<asac> sorry ... maybe rephrase ;)
<gnomefreak> like take the thunderbird package that we need to build with debians fixes
<asac> ok ... go ahead
<gnomefreak> you would grab apt-get source thunderbird (for ubuntus tb) and download the dsc the diff and tar from debian but most work is gonna be done in ubuntus folder like /maindir/ubuntu/debian/  (with the changelog, rules, control files)
<gnomefreak> since we are gonna be using dpkg-buildpackage to build ubuntus package not debians
<asac> no exactly ... maybe like this:
<asac>   1. we just build a deb package when we run dpkg-buildpackage
<asac>  2. sometimes ubuntu adds patches or has newer original sources than debian for packages
<asac>   3. thats why we link against different library versions than debian ... and thus you call for trouble if you forcefully install deb packages build in debian on an ubuntu machine and v.v.
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> actually its the same package
<gnomefreak> but versions are differrent
<asac> yes ... thats because you take upstream package
<asac> and change something (reapply previously developed improvements for instance)
<gnomefreak> package-2.1-0ubuntu2 has 2 pataches that debian may not have
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> after merge atleast
<asac> then you understood, but I just couldn't parse what you said :)
<gnomefreak> ah :)
<asac> so what do you want to do?
* gnomefreak thinks hjmf was having trouble and ran away for a few
<asac> package a NEW package ... or adopt an upstream (debian) package to improve?
<gnomefreak> asac: add patch from debians tb to ubuntus tb
<asac> ah ok :)
<gnomefreak> something lije that
<gnomefreak> like*
<asac> you have the patch already?
<gnomefreak> no you do
<asac> or just as exercise?
<gnomefreak> :) i can get it when i do it
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> asac: your name is all over debians build
<gnomefreak> that you fixed
<asac> oh ... you want the debug package?
<asac> you want to do it?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: wants to try it. i just need practice. here is the bug that he was talking about fixing bug 24220
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24220 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: SMTP down negotiation weakness" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24220
<gnomefreak> i will but it will have to wait maybe till weekend
<asac> yes this bug is well known to me and upstream
<gnomefreak> i would like to get this bug will 35 crash reports off my to do list first  but im getting there :)
<asac> its not an issue ;)
<asac> 35?
<gnomefreak> asac: well i dont know how many are on the dupes
<asac> maybe just pick 1 crash per reporter :)
<gnomefreak> theres 6 on that one bug alone
<asac> ah
<asac> though 35 in a single bug :)
<asac> thought
<gnomefreak> cant be sure they are dupes without checking them
<asac> ah ... now i see :)
<asac> the problem about bug 24220
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24220 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla-thunderbird: SMTP down negotiation weakness" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24220
<asac> :)
<asac> malone pretends that it is fixed :)
<gnomefreak> asac: its not fixed in debian?
<asac> thats not the case ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> the bug was cloned and reassigned to the renamed package :)
<gnomefreak> oh god
<asac> its easy to track
<asac> wade throuh all bugs with reference to debian  and look if its cloned :)
<asac> indeed ... thats a mess
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway ... something for later :)
<gnomefreak> yep way later :)
<asac> ok ... i fixed the negotiation reference
<asac> so i guess its of your TODO list :-P
<asac> unless you want to debate upstream of course :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> that doesnt help lol
<gnomefreak> we could use the patch before we can add it to ubuntus version
<asac> nope ... we cannot :)
<asac> unless we release iceweasel too ;)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu wont afaik but lost interest in that debate a long time ago
* gnomefreak has builds of iceweasel (using checkinstall) :(
<gnomefreak> i think
<gnomefreak> its been a while
<asac> its not that different :)
<gnomefreak> i can do the "./configure make and checkinstall/make install" without a problem
<asac> i still regularly use it
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> people hate it but its a great wrapper if you ask me
<asac> in general i have no feelings about tools :)
<asac> i only care that there is choice
<asac> and freedom ;)
<gnomefreak> thats all that matters :) the rest is fixable
<asac> more or less
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: if you take firefox in general to build (not really changing anything just adding your name and getting hang of the files that you need to change) if you have questions we can help you
<gnomefreak> good final outcome litian == no errors or warnings (not gonna happen with ff) and you build the source and binary with the changes to the files
* gnomefreak gonna get as far as i can on this bug than overnight i will have wget get the rest of them and retrace them tomorrow most likely but ill be here for another say hour or 2
<gnomefreak> its about 30 minutes to grab a crash report on this crap dsl lite connection
<asac> hmm ... thats really bad
<gnomefreak> 26kbps
<asac> thats unbelievable ... your max?
<gnomefreak> not much faster than dial up
<asac> or just max to lp
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i have maxed out at 35kbps (this is real speed not what they say)
<gnomefreak> anywhere anything i downlaod
<asac> ouch
<gnomefreak> yep i should be upgrading to real dsl soon
<gnomefreak> to dl an ISO for cd is about 8hours
<asac> thats amazing ... just curious, what do you pay for that?
<AlexLatchford> 8 hours?
<AlexLatchford> I downloaded Edgy in 20 minutes
<asac> for me 35kbps would somewhat be unbearable :/
<AlexLatchford> yes, thats what I was getting in 1999
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> /win/win 5
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> Admiral_Chicago: why did you reject this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox-adblock/+bug/83288 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83288 in mozilla-firefox-adblock "firefox adblock doesn't work" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<gnomefreak> because ther eis no package in ubutnu for addblock (if i rejected it)
<Adri2000> uh?
<Adri2000> the bug is filed against the package mozilla-firefox-adblock
<Adri2000> this package exists
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: there is no adblock extention in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> not here it doesnt
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> in feisty it is
<gnomefreak> not edgy
<Adri2000> yes, the bug reporter uses feisty
<gnomefreak> fixed now attach the crash report :)
<Adri2000> it's not a crash
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: it complains about conflict doesnt tell us anything
<gnomefreak> i know i am reading it now
<Adri2000> there is a grave bug that is fixed in debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=381337
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 381337 in mozilla-firefox-adblock "mozilla-firefox-adblock: adblock does not get active in firefox" [Grave,Closed] 
<Adri2000> I'm uploading the fix
<gnomefreak> damnit its still erroring :( i hope he fixes that soon
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: you can reproduce the bug?
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: no i dont use feistys firefox and it doesnt happen on edgys firefox in a chroot
<gnomefreak> asac: this error is making me sick but it seems i am getting most if not all of the stacktrace but thats it.
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have time can you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/45008/comments/22 and let me know if i need to retrace it the apport crash report he also has on bug with no symbols
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Needs info] 
<asac> gnomefreak: the crash theme issue is upstream: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352096
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 352096 in GFX: Gtk "[FIX] Switching GNOME theme effectively hangs app" [Critical,Verified: fixed] 
<asac> so you don't need to ask for crashes nor retrace ;)
<gnomefreak> its fixed upstream?
<asac> not fixed ... not landed on the branches
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> but there is a fix
<asac> will you mark the main bug for that case accordingly? or should I do?
<gnomefreak> ill do it
<asac> great
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe do one more in that bug
<asac> that should be enough
<asac> i think most of our bugs are actually gtk_style based
<asac> there must be something seriously messed up at up
<asac> us
<asac> i even think most of our crashers stem from that issue
<asac> or at least lots
<gnomefreak> i will run another one on that bug and maybe work on one more bug tonight
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=gtk_style&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<asac> thats gtk_style search
<asac> it pops up 10 issues
<asac> and there are certainly more where noone looked at the stacktraces
<asac> somehow scary
<gnomefreak> want a stacktrace on each of them?
<gnomefreak> atleast one?
<asac> i think you can leave the gtk_style_* things alone
<asac> and go ahead to those where this info is not yet known
<asac> :)
<asac> just take care that they pop up on gtk_style search
<asac> then we mark them duplicate as soon as we know the issue
<gnomefreak> most of these look like dupes of that one
<gnomefreak> problem they seem to all have a player involved
<gnomefreak> totem or another
<asac> hmm anyway ... looks like its OUR bug
<asac> upstream has no entry for gtk_style_ref in the whole archive
<asac> neither summary nur any bug description
<gnomefreak> wonders who sent firefox upstream to gnomes bug tracker :(
<asac> someone does?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/74576
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "crash after theme change [@gtk_style_realize]  [@gtk_style_ref] " [Medium,Confirmed] 
<asac> interesting
<gnomefreak> its right upstream just package should have been changed instead of firefox.
<gnomefreak> im gonna guess but souldnt like GTK issue atleast maybe firefox is just getting caught up in it. but than its only happening with gecko
<asac> its more likely that mozilla trashes memory and then it crashes in some gtk method because garbage is passed in
<asac> can you reproduce a crash on theme change?
<asac> did you ever tried?
<gnomefreak> i have tried in past but i will try again
<asac> hmmm
<asac> hmmm
<asac> actually i think the theme change we need not to reproduce
<asac> sorry
<asac> for the confusion
<asac> its fixed upstream
<gnomefreak> it is? how many upstream bugs do they have
<asac> yes
<asac> the hang/crash on theme change is fixed in the bug i mentioned above
<asac> the other crashes don't
<asac> i have some feeling that its caused by our thai-support patch ... which upstream actually complained about some time ago :)
<asac> not the theme hang/crash
<asac> i mean the other gtk related crashes
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=255366
<asac> look at that one
<asac> bot gone?
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 255366 in XP Toolkit/Widgets "File picker calls crash mozilla (open file, file attach, file browser, etc)" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] 
<asac> ahhh
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> bug 81978 look like a dupe of bug 45008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81978 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() | gtk_style_realize " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<gnomefreak> exact dupe
<asac> i saw some crashes with a stacktrace that included file picker
<asac> i think thats our crash upstream
<asac> i mean some of the gtk_style_* crashes
<gnomefreak> it looks like a thunderbird issue too
<asac> yes ... if we have reports about crashes on file open/save/sattach, than its that bug
<asac> ups
<asac> everything wrong
<asac> i had the wrong search mask :)
<gnomefreak> should i change upstream on bug 45008 to the new one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> no ... i messed up in my research :)
<asac> it was an old bug
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> long ago ... i should sleep :)
* gnomefreak needs to too but its a bit early
<asac> yes 81978 + 45008 are dupes
<asac> both are filepicker crashes
<gnomefreak> bug 81978
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81978 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() | gtk_style_realize " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<asac> maybe add to title [@nsFilePicker::Show] 
<asac> thats the line to look for in other crashes
<asac> most that contain that are most likey dupes
<asac> will you mark them?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> than im off :)
<asac> ok
<asac> i will  change title then
<gnomefreak> i just added it to 81978
<asac> hmmm ... me too :)
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: no fix commited doesnt fix a bug it means that you have commited a fix as in you have it ready to be acked
<gnomefreak> asac: i like your title better :)
<gnomefreak> k guys ill see everyone in the morning i need to do dinner than sleep
<asac> n8
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-08
<Admiral_Chicago> here was a prompt about a bug to me...anyone have the bug link?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83890 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while bookmarking" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83890
<Admiral_Chicago> testing bug #83288 now.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83288 in mozilla-firefox-adblock "firefox adblock doesn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83288
<Admiral_Chicago> i got the error
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a highly critical bug as well, why are we using that package is main anyways...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83903 in firefox (main) "FF crashes with Streamtuner and Mozilla?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83903
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a highly critical bug as well, why are we using that package is main anyways...
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: ping?
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone around on QA?
<crimsun> hi?
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: can you mark bug #83903 as High importance?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83903 in firefox "FF crashes with Streamtuner and Mozilla?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83903
<Admiral_Chicago> oops.. I mean Bug #83288
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83288 in mozilla-firefox-adblock "firefox adblock doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83288
<crimsun> heh
<crimsun> bug 83288
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83288 in mozilla-firefox-adblock "firefox adblock doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83288
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like it should be removed from main.
<crimsun> if it doesn't work at all, and there's no newer upstream version that does, I say we opt for a source+binary removal
<Admiral_Chicago> i checked upstream, http://adblock.mozdev.org/dev.html
<Admiral_Chicago> seems they don't test for 2.0
<crimsun> if they have plans to fix 2.0 compatibility, I'd say we could ask for its demotion to universe
<crimsun> if they have no plans, we should strongly consider a source+binary removal
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I'm still digging for information
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.mozdev.org/projects/active.html
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not an active project anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> according to that page.
<Admiral_Chicago> we should source + binary remove OR suggest it be replaced with adblock PLUS.
<Admiral_Chicago> the adblock forums are horrendous...
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to kill the next person to touch bug #83118
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83118 in firefox "Some components are non-free" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
<Admiral_Chicago> it is not a *bug* against firefox. Fx does not decide how it applies it's trademarks, people do
<Admiral_Chicago> well I take that back, I'll believe Zimmerman
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: just an idea, 1.5 is still ran by some users...
<Admiral_Chicago> i know some users are comfortable with it and just like it better
<crimsun> Admiral_Chicago: that's moot, though. Users dist-upgrading who have FF 1.5 installed along with adblock would get upgraded to 2.0.0.1 automatically unless of course they put ff 1.5 on hold, in which case adblock wouldn't go anywhere.
<Admiral_Chicago> true. hmm, I figure 99.9% will not put it on hold, it should be 2.0 in Edgy afaik anyways....
<Admiral_Chicago> are we forgetting that dapper is LTS and as such we may need to keep mozilla-firefox-adblock?
<AlexLatchford> grrr, its snowing here
<AlexLatchford> 2 inches now, got to go out driving soon
<gnomefreak> is it always this quiet this early :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | The team is still under-construction.
<AlexLatchford> its like 5am in the US
<AlexLatchford> so yeah
<gnomefreak> i was up at 2am :(
<gnomefreak> its 5:30ish
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: I'm not Albin Tonnerre, he is the one who prepared the mozilla-firefox-adblock and I uploaded it. he said fix committed because the package had juste been uploaded when he sent this message
<Adri2000> s/mozilla-firefox-adblock/mozilla-firefox-adblock upload/
<Adri2000> Admiral_Chicago: I don't think this bug needs high importance, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance, medium: "Has a severe impact on a non-core application"
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: whens your next triage fun day?
<AlexLatchford> I dunno why?
<gnomefreak> we have set up 3 tags so far. retrace == if no debugging symbols found and coredump is included and so on here is the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugTags
<gnomefreak> so far afaik we are only doing that for firefox and thunderbird  (atleast those are the ones i can do here on edgy atm
<AlexLatchford> aha ok, can you announce this to the mailing list?
<AlexLatchford> Ill take a look at producing a few more tags
<gnomefreak> yes i will be seding one out as soon as i have all links that have been worked on
<AlexLatchford> aha ok
<AlexLatchford> gonna go have a shower, cya
<gnomefreak> asac: has been making a few wikis :)
<gnomefreak> have fun :)
<AlexLatchford> links?
<gnomefreak> when i have them you will
<gnomefreak> thats one of the only ones i have atm
<AlexLatchford> aha ok, found them :P
<asac> helo ./
<gnomefreak> asac: hello :)
<asac> hi :)
<gnomefreak> asac: uploaded a few of the retraces on bug 19552/ im grabbing more of the reports than heading out for a bit. im gonna be in and out through out the day
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19552
<asac> man ... the guy from bug 60236 is crazy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60236 in firefox "Firefox Segmentation Fault Requires Reboot" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60236
<asac> walter
<gnomefreak> guess he totally missed the point :( using upstream package never solves a problem because the problem still exsits in ubuntus version but eh.
<asac> he insist on installing something in /usr/lib
<asac> and asks users to do so
<asac> ouch
<gnomefreak> bad idea no matter what
<asac> actually he never made a point what his issue with ubuntu is
<asac> he just dropped this in some segfault bug imo
<asac> just a troll
<asac> i will ignore him in future ;)
<asac> if he has concrete problems he should open a separate bug report
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> ok ... out ... buying cigarettes :)
* asac basic shopping
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> anyone here not a member of the mozillateam and wants to be? or has applied and either gotten an email or hasnt recieved any feedback yet?
<asac> hmmm ... is there a way to find the bug for a stracktrace I am looking at :) ? I somehow forgot which it was :)
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6348065/Stacktrace
<gnomefreak> im looking
<asac> its one for your latest submissions :)
<gnomefreak> bug 19552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19552
<gnomefreak> atleast that s the one ive been steady on most of morning
<asac> ok ... its Heres one
<asac> thx
<asac> thx for all the work ... I will take this bug and evaluate those traces
<asac> or are you still working on more?
<asac> ok ill wait ... if you are done with processing, please set traced tag and reassign to mozilla team
<asac> i will then grab it
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah but i think i have a problem with one of them.
<gnomefreak> from what the error says while trying to retrace is its a 64bit arch
<asac> yeah ... edgy?
<asac> i can retrace then
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> however I would need instructions ;)
<asac> what apport version do I need
<asac> do I need to respin feisty one or can i directly install?
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/19552/comments/37
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> asac: im using feistys 0.49 version of apport and python-apport
<asac> could you just install it?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> e.g. dpkg -i pkgs.deb
<asac> ?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> yep once you have the debs
<gnomefreak> i think python-apport first iirc
<asac> hmm maybe they are in my chroot cache?
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> if not i can post them somewhere
<asac> /srv/chroots/feisty1/var/cache/apt/archives/python-apport_0.48_all.deb
<asac> /srv/chroots/feisty1/var/cache/apt/archives/apport_0.48_all.deb
<asac> those?
<asac> will try ;)
<gnomefreak> 0.49
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe i should upgrade feisty chroot
<asac> will do
<asac> fine ... new apports are pulled right away
<asac> hmm ... no luck
<asac> will try later ;)
<gnomefreak> k ill be around sometime if you need me
<asac>  ... cu
* gnomefreak going to lay down for a while 
<asac> yes ... load your batteries :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83977 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes during a yousendit file download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83977
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get a minute take a look at Ariel's retrace on bug 19552 (i think its beryl/xgl related)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19552 in firefox "Crash after firefox is opening a new window (when it should open the new URL in the same window/tab) - No More Crash Report Please!" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19552
<asac> hard to say ... no stacktace available in there
<asac> why do you think its beryl/glx?
<gnomefreak> thats one reason why i think that
<gnomefreak> asac: since beryl xgl are not in repos you wont have -dbg symbols. but really call it a strange feeling. maybe should ask him/her to see if they can reproduce it without xgl or beryl running?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: how did the retrace go?
<asac> hmm. maybe he should try to produce another crash report ... might have more infos then.
<hjmf> gnomefreak, I've just come from work, no chance to have done it yet
<gnomefreak> crap again
<gnomefreak> asac: i might have to redo that one
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> and the other one :(
<gnomefreak> i think im using old ff still
<asac> gnomefreak: don't do too much ... to not get burned out :)
<gnomefreak> :) im good for now
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i have it done just incase you dont have time to run it
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure jannes turned out ok with older version ff
<asac> I will see :)
* asac has meeting
* gnomefreak needs nap still
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I've just seen it at malone
<hjmf> how did you get rid of those dep issues
<hjmf> ?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: what ones? i just used the right version of ff and ff-dbg
<hjmf> I see, in the chroot env I supose
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i found it (there doesnt seem to be a coredump :(
<gnomefreak> hjmf: yes
<hjmf> cool. I'll try later to see If I can get a good retrace
<hjmf> too
<hjmf> now I'm going to do some family life
<hjmf> bye
<gnomefreak> k
* asac still meeting :/
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> im done with that bug finally just waiting for the new reports if any come in
<gnomefreak> im gone for now
<asac> gnomefreak: I will go and drink a beer tonight ... cu tomorrow ... will read log when I come home ... just in case :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Adri2000: marking as fix commit now
<Admiral_Chicago> the update worked on my system
<Admiral_Chicago> working on the tag library now on the wiki, a link will come by in a second
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you got the starter page for tags?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: asac started one already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugTags
<Admiral_Chicago> did he? Oh okay then I will create a page that introduces our policy
<gnomefreak> he started a few pages just dont remember what ones i have that one cause its pretty much my to-do-list
* gnomefreak been doing the retraces
<Admiral_Chicago> i noticed
<Admiral_Chicago> my inbox lets me know what you've been up to...
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugProcedures
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugStates
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/BugTags
<asac> Procedures is ment to be the general policy page
<asac> maybe we can talk tomorrow about what I have in mind in general ?
<gnomefreak> ill be here
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt sleep well lastnight so im in and out
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage
<Admiral_Chicago> now link to Bug Tags
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I've uploaded the retraced Stack and ThreadStacktrace files from bug 83194 please compare to yours and tell me if those are OK
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83194 in firefox "Firefox crashes when switching video mode at filecabi.net" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83194
<gnomefreak> all i ask is that if you mark it as retrace set importance or if you cant ping me about it
<gnomefreak> hjmf: ty
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you didnt get an assertion error?
<hjmf> no errors
<gnomefreak> somethings wrong
<gnomefreak> your stack trace is way too small
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you have all dbg packages or are you using dbgsym?
<hjmf> I've downloaded all the dbg packages I've found
<gnomefreak> stacktrace looks like the coredump is missing. atleast one of mine looked like that when core dump was missing from report. but i know his is there if you give me about an hour i will look at mine
<hjmf> I guess I need to invest more time on it.
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i will post mine to that bug if its more informative off hand i dont remember what it looks like
<hjmf> please do it
<gnomefreak> i will in next few hours i have 2 wgets and kernel upgrades going atm
<hjmf> no hurry :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: thats a bad one. thats one bug that needs to be worked on i rember this one know
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i sent a report on apport about this file/retrace
<gnomefreak> i think its him
<gnomefreak> my stack is bigger but im missing symbols i need to find and install
<Admiral_Chicago> i see your comparing the size of you stacks...
<Admiral_Chicago> you're *
<hjmf> lol
* Admiral_Chicago makes jokes to avoid doing HW.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm supposed to do a 20 minute presentation on adverbs, last thing to do before COMAP, trying to hustle this out
<gnomefreak> asac: sometime maybe tomorrow we need to come up with a list of -dbg or -dbgsym pacakges we are gonna need i have a list of them just from one bug. They are not in repos anywhere and that is one reason our stacktraces on a few bugs are garbage. but for now i need to rest
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry to ping you again but here is the list i have for starters (not sure what the hell to do without these) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4745/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58753 in firefox (main) "display: fixed elements displayed improperly when scrolling up" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58753
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks a lot
<asac> we should definitly try to figure out why there are no such dbgsym packages.
<asac> will clarify
<asac> will past.ubuntu-nl.org keep that entry forever or just 24h or what? In case it is not kept forever we should put it somewhere more persistent
<asac> ... more tomorrow
<asac> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84096 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "cpu wasted during animations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84096
<Admiral_Chicago> bug helper is out now...hmm
<gnomefreak> asac: i will move it somewhere i know will be safe :)
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: not for mozilla yet
<gnomefreak> ok i saved it to disk asac  ill throw it on USB just incase
<Admiral_Chicago> no i just saw the email now
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i emailed david about the clue files
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79018 in firefox (main) "Cannot move bookmarks in bookmark editor" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79018
* gnomefreak gonna go out on alimb and suggest we stop retracing until i figure this out (they are mostly usless atm)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84107 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while I was running scorched3d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84107
* gnomefreak thinks there has to be something im missing :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68325 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after being open for an extended period of time" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68313 in firefox (main) "Occasional firefox crash when re-arranging a tab which is loading" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71583 in firefox (main) "Crash nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74576 in firefox "crash [@nsWindowWatcher::OpenWindowJSInternal]  [@nsContentTreeOwner::ShowAsModal] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41623 in firefox (main) "Firefox windows do not get focus when launched" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61104 in gcc-4.1 (main) "[fixed in 4.2]  C++ visibility attribute" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84123 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash Visiting ASCII Art Site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84123
<jhnjwng> Any one could reproduce #84123 ?
<jhnjwng> he uses jdk 1.6.0 plugin.
<crimsun> I can't reproduce the crash.
<jhnjwng> crimsun: do you use java 1.6 plugin?
<crimsun> it's installed if that's what you're asking
<Admiral_Chicago> haha.
<jhnjwng> thanks. cause I have 1.5, let me get 1.6
<jhnjwng> Or do I need to ? do we consider 1.6 stable enough ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84132 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when opening confirm dialog box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84132
<crimsun> jhnjwng: it's stable for my uses, but YMMV.
<crimsun> I wonder how many of these crash reports will be moot if the users wipe ~/.mozilla
<crimsun> for the life of me - although I'm on x86 - I can't reproduce the greater lot of 'em
<jhnjwng> I am new to  triage, any idea how to handle #84123?
<jhnjwng> I am running java 1.6 plugin, and cannot reproduce  #84123.
<jhnjwng> good night everyone.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84137 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crashed logging in to MySpace.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84144 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed twice trying to open www.jamptv.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84161 in firefox (main) "(edgy) firefox crashes when visiting www.tiipsi.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84161
<gnomefreak> something is really wrong with this.
<gnomefreak> finally got a worth while stack
<asac> finally I got back online again :) ... telco company had downtime :/
<gnomefreak> sorry to hear that. i will have bad news for you a little later
<asac> bad news?
<asac> please go right ahead ... hate to wait for bad news ;)
<gnomefreak> i installed 90+ -dbg packages last night and they dont seem to help a bit on a few of the reports. im thinking apport is not saving some reports correctly
<gnomefreak> bug 84123 is done.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84123 in firefox "Firefox Crash Visiting ASCII Art Site" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84123
<gnomefreak> that is the best damn retrace i have had
<asac> gnomefreak: hmmm .... sometimes its not possible to gather all infos i guess
<gnomefreak> not sure. f4hy's report its one you commented is that a full stacktrace. yes it is i ran it with all -dbg symbols thats all i get off of it. maybe if pitti updates his repos i will try again with -d
* gnomefreak has idea that may fix everything but i need a couple hours to figure out if it will work
<asac> gnomefreak: ;)
<asac> ok ... going to lunch now
* asac praying that dsl connectin will stay up now
<gnomefreak> i did bug #84123 with wrong firefox and it turned out great :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84123 in firefox "Firefox Crash Visiting ASCII Art Site" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84123
<gnomefreak> have fun
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84177 in firefox (main) "Streaming Video with Totem-plugin for Mozilla Firefox does not work since I installed the latest updates form Ubuntu. -No Video- appears on the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66720 in lsr "Firefox package prevents Orca and LSR from reading web content in Firefox and Epiphany" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66720
<gnomefreak> full stacktrace: Stacktrace: Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.
<gnomefreak> 1".
* gnomefreak not real sure if thats enough but thats what i got. all other debugging symbols above stacktrace were found. no threadstack
<gnomefreak> i ran it 4 times 2 times with -d and 2 wiout the -d and all came out same
* gnomefreak leaves for a bit
<asac> k ... thanks for your work ... hopefully I can process a good bunch of the ones you already did this weekend.
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna go ahead and upload the stacktrace from that bug report above see if it helps :( also asked reporter for another crash report so i can see if its apport on their system changing things some fail some succeed so i want to compare them
<gnomefreak> i guess i was part of that one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84207 in firefox (main) "firefox error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84207
<asac> sometimes you need more than one attempt to gateher a good crash report. Sometimes the same problem leads to crashes at different places. So asking or send a new is always good if the other has not much information
<gnomefreak> thats what ive been doing i hate attaching what seems imcomplete reports
<AlexLatchford> what do we do with issues that are marked against Flash 7?
<AlexLatchford> reject them and tell the user to update to 9?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: tell user to try flash9 and have him/her try to reproduce it
<AlexLatchford> Well the user said he took the version from Adobes site and it worked
<AlexLatchford> so I presuming he meant 9 when he says this, I have asked him to clarify it then I will reject the bug once the clarification has been made
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: than flash 9 in the repos should fix it but with confirmation we wont know.
<AlexLatchford> yeah ok
<gnomefreak> reject it with if it happens again reopen with more info
<gnomefreak> something like that should be ok
<gnomefreak> if someone happens to stumble on an epiphany-browsers bug let me know i want to try something one it
<gnomefreak> on*
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i stole bug 84137 from you to retrace it real fast. do you want it assigned back to you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84137 in firefox "[edgy]  Firefox crashed logging in to MySpace.com" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84137
<AlexLatchford> nah its cool
<gnomefreak> k
<AlexLatchford> ill let you have the fun :P
<gnomefreak> great thanks :)
<gnomefreak> im still downloading the crash report its like 16mb :(
<AlexLatchford> you read stacktraces bottom up right?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> for the most part
<AlexLatchford> where the first call #0 is usually the problem?
<gnomefreak> thats how i understand it but you may have problems before that that lead up to it i think
<AlexLatchford> hmm ok
<AlexLatchford> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<AlexLatchford> #0  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<AlexLatchford> #1  0xb7e00651 in raise () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<AlexLatchford> those lines seem to appear in almost everyone lol
<gnomefreak> #1 might be the issue on that. #0 and #0 look like normal calls
<gnomefreak> they are in almost every stacktrace
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84214 in firefox (main) "RFE: snapshot builds of Firefox 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84214
<gnomefreak> asac: how is your to-do-list?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84219 in firefox (main) "Don't know.  I just saw the Bug message this morning and I don't remember a crash last night." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84219
<asac> gnomefreak: heavy load :)
<gnomefreak> yep me too. i was thiniking of the ff3 shapshots
<gnomefreak> may want to wait on that until it becomes a bit more stable
<gnomefreak> BTW if you have any TB retraces needed go ahead and assign me i should be set to run them
<asac> yeah ... maybe extent the wiki to contain links for our tags on all application that our team supports
<gnomefreak> asac: do we have more tags?
<asac> no ... but the link in wiki just shows those tagged for firefox
<gnomefreak> if i get a chance once these retraces are caught up i might add == FireFox == above the table we have and set one up for TB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84242 in firefox (main) "Firefox address bar search broken using proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84242
<asac> yeah ... or place multiple links (at best with app icon) in the link column ... as the table will probably get a bit more complex
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you think about bug 68313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68313 in firefox "Occasional firefox crash when re-arranging a tab which is loading" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68313
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look at the page see what i can come up with for the table
<gnomefreak> ok got it up for now. under the quicksearch im not sure wher eyou got the pages from.
<asac> just replace firefox with thunderbird
<asac> then it should work
<asac> -> in the link path
<gnomefreak> its mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak thinks ill be playing in bugs this weekend (all retraces are pretty much caught up :) 
<gnomefreak> the one i listed above im not sure what to do with. ive ran it enough times and get same outcome and there is no missing debug symbols :(
<asac> oh ... right mozilla-
<asac> ok ok ... have to hurry to travel to my weekend destination ... will eventually show up this weekend ... so maybe cu then :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51756 in firefox (main) "firefox puts trademark HTML entity into job name when printing; causes Cups IPP printers to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84279 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after installing "Gmail Notify" via Add/Remove applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84279
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: Admiral_Chicago you guys here?
<gnomefreak> anyway im waiting on final work from asac after he looks at a bug i assigned him but i get most of the debug symbols. Yes we still need one and im gonna try a few things out. there is one in feisty hoping it will cover edgy also but we will see.
<gnomefreak> s/work/word
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84294 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezed and crashed when clicking the bookmark menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84294
<dfarning> asac just thought I would give you a ping
<dfarning> Sorry to all, I've got a few free hours so I may be flooding the mailing list with responses to thing that have come up over the last couple of week
<dfarning> Hopefully not as bad as the qa fest last week
<asac> just a short stop before bed
<asac>  oh lists  ... can you subscribe me please (you are admin, right?)
<asac> dfarning: ^ ^
<dfarning> how are you
<asac> almost asleep
<asac> :)
<dfarning> where are you living
<asac> germany
<asac> 2 am here
<dfarning> that would make it rather late there
<dfarning> If you what we can talk later?
<dfarning> are the any specific question that you have?
<asac> yeah ... over the weekend I will be hear sporadically
<asac> i would like to chat about general bug procedures and workflows with you ... to get your input on that et al .. but no today :(
<dfarning> ok see you later
<asac> dfarning: yes, cu :) and n8
<asac> bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84312 in firefox (main) "latest segment faults on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #19524 in firefox "Firefox does not pay attention to GNOME DPI setting" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84342 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed in background while working with an other application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84344 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after updating today" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84377 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on some sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84399 in firefox (main) "Returning from full screen doesn't return window to maximized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #49506 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't always quit properly" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84403 in firefox (main) "Don't know" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84405 in firefox (main) "Flash player a pain to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84415 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when launching Azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84415
<Admiral_Chicago> just saw you email dfarning
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak and AlexLatchford if you want, ping me when we are doing a new member education thing.
<gnomefreak> ok for me it will have to be monday the earliest
<gnomefreak> hi dfarning :)
<Admiral_Chicago> around that time for me as well
<gnomefreak> i did a few retraces but my to-do list for personal things is getting long for the weekend
<dfarning> hey all I'm back and relitively sane
<gnomefreak> do we have the new process for new members wiki up yet?
<gnomefreak> dfarning: that makes one of us being rrelitivly sane
<dfarning> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Membership is the closest thing we have so far
<Admiral_Chicago> not yet, i won't be able to get to one in a while, i'm in the comp lab doing comap stuff
<gnomefreak> if i get time ill write it but with only 2 of us doing retraces its been fairly busy
<dfarning> gnomefreak, how are you tagging the retraces you up load?
<gnomefreak> once finished and i upload the stacktrace or whatever i tag traced
<dfarning> ok thanks I'll take a look at them and start playing with clue files on them
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84430 in gnash (universe) "[Feisty AMD64]  firefox forces restart of gdm when trying to play flash w/gnash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84430
<Admiral_Chicago> the LP team has really messed up Karma counting
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm losing karma for no reason.
<gnomefreak> me too and i kep emailing them and talking to them in #launchpad but they dissmis it
<gnomefreak> dismiss it
<gnomefreak> no matter how much i do in bugs/LP my karma is dropping
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, they broke it worse than before
<gnomefreak> i said screw it. you can go for membership as you are. it will be fairly easy if you bring me alex and asac and anyone else to cheer for you. we all know how much youve done just make sure you document it or have a link to bugs youve done/wikis ect...
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: wiki.ubuntu.com/FreddyMartinez
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you think
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal told me to go for it as well
<dfarning> I'll also give you any support I can
<Admiral_Chicago> ty
<gnomefreak> go for it bring some of the loco team and us you should be good.
<Admiral_Chicago> cool, will do. i'll rope some of the people that stay in #kubuntu as well.
<dfarning> how did the modeling project go?
<gnomefreak> just let me know when meeting is
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, Hawkwind, dr willis.
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: tuesday at 12UTC
<Admiral_Chicago> err 6 am for me...
<gnomefreak> really?
<gnomefreak> i have to keep beeter tab on the wiki :(
<gnomefreak> ack thats 7am here i think
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm in CST
<gnomefreak> ESt here
<Admiral_Chicago> yup that is 7 am. you are UTC -5
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84441 in firefox (main) "mailing list test bug please ignore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84441
<AlexLatchford> Evening
<AlexLatchford> Anyone about?
<jhnjwng> alex:good evening.
<jhnjwng> gnomefreak: I could give a hand on retrace or something.
<jhnjwng> only need to be educated first.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-11
<asac> hello
<dfarning> asac hey
<dfarning> jhnjwng how are you?
<jhnjwng> good, got your email, let me know what I should do to join the team.
<asac> dfarning: you want to setup some clue files for bughelper? I haven't used it so far ... what can we do?
<dfarning> cool is there an area you are interested in
<dfarning> asac I haven't used it either.  I spent much of the afternoon managling the bug mail;(
<jhnjwng> I'd like to start with general bug triage. also interested in jvm related stuff.
<asac> hehe ... yeah some activity lately :)
<dfarning> jhnjwng meet asac
<dfarning> asac meet jhnjwng
<jhnjwng> hi asac.how r u.
<dfarning> asac is our new developer and jhnjwng is interested in joinin the team
<asac> jhnjwng: hello hello ... to start bug triage there are quite some options :)
<dfarning> are you familaer with triaging
<jhnjwng> I just started learning.
<jhnjwng> I have read the document and  triaged couple,
<dfarning> Just jump in by reading the mozillteam wiki
<dfarning> some should be hear to answer any of your questions
<dfarning> some one should be here
<asac> a good thing is to subscribe to the bug system and follow how others process bugs
<jhnjwng> I did watched for some time.
<asac> gootd ... then there are lots of options ... getting initial info if bugs get post, trying to reproduce, trying to verify if there are already duplicates, trying to find upstream bugs (quite important)
<jhnjwng> when you say upstream, do you mean bugzilla.mozilla.org?
<asac> yes ... thats our main upstream bugtracker
<dfarning> asac do you have a contact at mozilla?
<asac> maybe important to know that we have to find a common understanding of how to use bug states and tags to better coordinate the workflow we need in order to process the quite huge amounts ob bug submissions we get
<asac> dfarning: some ... what do you want?
<asac> for the definition on how to use bug states and bug tags I started to setup wiki pages
<jhnjwng> I also have a little of confusution of how workflow would be.
<asac> rather incomplete :)
<asac> dfarning: jump in if you disagree
<dfarning> just following along;)  I've been gone for a while
<jhnjwng> do we(or somebody) need to response to bug within 1 hour ?
<asac> the idea is to allow people to select tasks as they like ...
<asac> we try to categorize bugs in such a way that someone who has the will to help can go to the wiki page, read how he can get a list of bugs that need work which he finds suitable for the time and skills he can contribute
<asac> a bug usually runs through the states we currently have in our bug tracker
<dfarning> I would like to have a pretty short time for initial response
<jhnjwng> Is there a coordinator that will dispatch the new bug to interested person?
<asac> actually imo there should be some skilled team members that do the initial screening
<jhnjwng> or we all need to look into it .
<jhnjwng> that what I mean.
<asac> and add tags so people can better see what bugs need what kind and skill of work
<jhnjwng> sounds good to me.
<asac> the initial categorization is maybe not the place to start for new comers ...
<asac> its more the needs info state
<asac> and the confirmed state where you can help
<asac> the initial bug screener will add additional information to needs info ... currently we have
<asac> only definitions for crashers
<asac> needreport
<asac> retrace (might go away)
<asac> traced
<asac> needreport is pretty simple ... people should look if the reporter already did submit a proper crash report ... and ping him from time to time
<asac> as soon as proper crash report is attached he can set tag to retrace ...
<asac> retrace (might go away, as this will hopefully automized)
<asac> needs someone to download crash report
<asac> and run a retrace on it, so we get a symbolized crash reports, that allows us to take a look what the crash is about
<asac> if a bug is traced someone properly more skilled has to take a look if the trace is sufficient for further processing and then try to find duplicates based on the stacktrace
<asac> if that is done the bug can go to confirmed state where all the actual bug evaluation and upstream triage will happen
<asac> then if we know how to fix it on our own or we submitted upstream ... we go to "in progress" ... and so forth :)
<asac> anyway, for bugs other than crashers we still have no procedure
<dfarning> Got to go home for dinner I am looking forward to reading the log of this discussion
<asac> yeah ... not much left.
<asac> :)
<asac> jhnjwng: hope that was not too much
<asac> :)
<jhnjwng> no, asac. thanks for the education.
<asac> anyway ... now what you could do :)
<asac> if you want to get started to the mechanisms ... you could go through the mozilla-thunderbird bugs
<asac> :)
<asac> and look for bugs that have a wrong debian upstream bug
<asac> there should be quite a good bunch :)
<asac> actually its always the same
<asac> either the bug is right
<asac> or the bug is wrong, because it was cloned upstream
<asac> you can easily see this
<asac> if we have a bug that has a debian upstream url
<asac> and is in state fix released
<asac> this is probably wrong
<asac> :=
<asac> you understood what I mean?
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=only_resolved_upstream&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.h
<asac> that list might be the ones
<asac> you can do that searc
<jhnjwng> let me open it.
<asac> by advanced search and then selecting the "bugs that are resolve upstream" radio button in the lower end
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/49478
<asac> thats one example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49478 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird warning on installation (breezy)" [Low,Confirmed] 
<asac> it has a debbugs upstream bug
<asac> which is resolved
<asac> if you look at the bug
<asac> there is a message "Cloned bug xxx as xxxx" somehwere in it
<asac> you would have to change the referend bug to the new one
<asac> anyway, looks like that there are not so many :/ ... some of the list above are bugzilla bugs... those are properly right ... only debbugs are of interest
<asac> :)
<asac> there should be 3-4  such bugs
<jhnjwng> I see the "cloned .." in debian bug system. so I will start with this one. I will let you know If I have problems.
<jhnjwng> thanks again. have to goto dinner and will join a litter bit later.
<asac> sure ... thx a lot ... we will definitly come up with more tags with better documentation how to perform that task so if you visit wiki and find something interesting, feel free to go ahead
<asac> i will usually read bug mails and if you really do something wrong, I will let you know ... so just go ahead ;)
<asac> learning by doing :)
* asac asleep ... bye
* gnomefreak thinks the GTK crashes on Firefox are related to flash 9 :(
<gnomefreak> something needs to be worked out with the list. everytime someone comments on a bug its gonna ask us for aproval?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you have an edgy 64bit chroot?
<hjmf> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<hjmf> no i'm not, and I'm pretty sure that stacktrace (if you are asking for bug 82601) is notk ok
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82601 in firefox "Firfox shuts down occassionally when switching tabs or to open an URL in a new tab." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82601
<gnomefreak> i think let me look
<gnomefreak> that would be the one
<hjmf> not sure, I was playing a bit.
<gnomefreak> you got the symbols but i didnt think you could run 64bit retraces on 32bit but seeing as you got all symbols its strange to me
<hjmf> I'm using the right deps, but on 32bit
<gnomefreak> ah
<hjmf> As I've said im playing, I'll keep that bug assigned to me until I'll be sure
<gnomefreak> ok was just wondering if it was possible ;)
<hjmf> Any how I've posted the stacktrace to get your feed back, Just beginnig to learn
<hjmf> s/Any how/anyhow
<gnomefreak> i have a few other questions for asac so i might ask him to check that stack to make sure its good | that way maybe i wont need another chroot to run 64s
<hjmf> please do it :)
<gnomefreak> this frigging mailing llist is gonna kill me today
<hjmf> I'm leaving that issue for tomorrow (evolution is getting mad today) :(
<gnomefreak> you would think you click remind me (of password it would send it to me :(
<gnomefreak> i think i won :)
<asac> gnomefreak: what?
<asac> which stack? :)
<asac> hello!
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> ok let me find it
<gnomefreak> bug 82601
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82601 in firefox "Firfox shuts down occassionally when switching tabs or to open an URL in a new tab." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82601
<gnomefreak> that stack
<gnomefreak> he used 32bit to debug 64bit and it looks good but wanted to cjeck with you
<asac> yeah its good
<asac> yet another theme switch bug :)
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<asac> apparently those happen not only if the you explicitly update theme
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking its related to flash
<asac> might be that flash triggers restyling more often ... but the stack looks like restyling, aka retheme bug :)
<gnomefreak> one of the bugs someone said he changed to flash 9 and it stopped crashing
<asac> but if its traced I will take a closer look sure :)
<gnomefreak> i will find out what he did to get that trace and try to see if i cant get it to work :)
<asac> i don't think we have *no* flash crashes ... but I think that this one is not about flash :)
<asac> which is the bug where he told us that using flash 9 fixes it?
<asac> i saw that too, but can't remeber the bug number of course :)
<gnomefreak> i will look for it tomorrow
<asac> lets keep bugs in Needs Info state until we did a dupe hunt and have reviewed the trace (e.g. tag traced), ok?
<gnomefreak> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-04
<[reed]> asac: http://ventnorsblog.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-do-i-notes-release.html
<[reed]> can you get that corrected?
<[reed]> thanks
<Ubulette> [reed], where?
<[reed]> Ubulette: ?
<asac> hi
<asac> [reed]: i asked ... lets see ;)
<asac> ok, lets redo security uploads :(
<alinon> is there an easy way to increase the amount of lines used on the mouse scroll wheel?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, the display corruption is gone for me using the debs from my ppa
<asac> Ubulette: cool ... so its cairo?
<asac> I'll try :)
<asac> hmm .. 1.5.8 has been sponsored already?
<Ubulette> well, it's in but once again, not sponsored
<Ubulette> i explicitly requested a sponsorship, and I expected seb128 to tell me if he was not happy with something, he didn't :(
<asac> ask him if he wants you to do work on libcairo again ... or if he just missed that bug
<asac> maybe he has some automated upgrade thing
<Ubulette> that's not what I mean.
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/cairo/1.5.8-0ubuntu1
<asac> i (still) think its a problem of how launchpads calculates credits (e.g. it doesn't show up in your +packages though it should). for almost everybody having [ Name ] in changelog is definitly as much worth as signing an upload
<Ubulette> i don't see how lp could infer a lp login from a free form text field
<asac> by name ... maybe one can add the email to that place?
<asac> i will talk to launchpad people about this when i get a grib on someone
<Ubulette> could you sponsor that: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/gnome-control-center_2.21.90-0ubuntu1--2.21.90-0ubuntu2.debdiff   seb was ok last friday yet it didn't do it today
<Ubulette> and he's not there now
<Ubulette> even thursday
<asac> Ubulette: is there a bug?
<Ubulette> no, want one ?
<asac> would be good to track review .... let me look at the debdiff
<Ubulette> tiny
<asac> Ubulette: hmm point is we will ship a link soon ... i think then two entries would pop-up there ... so we probably would need to back that out once we do the full transition
<Ubulette> you mean, drop ff2 soon ?
<asac> yes this week is my plan :)
<asac> (well waiting for beta3)
<Ubulette> i'm not sure it's such a good idea. most people depends on extensions... and ff3 is still poor in that regard
<Ubulette> not to mention addons are kinda broken right now
<Ubulette> and a lof of plugin work is still needed
<asac> sure ... i would love to just demote firefox to universe and keep both usable at the same time, but i currently don't see how
<asac> Ubulette: well ... totem is done here ... i am waiting for the final transition to upload because it can onl ybe installed either/or
<asac> the rest of the plugins i tried worked in both
<asac> because they (wisely) don't use xpcom
<asac> yo know of any other plugin that breaks?
<Ubulette> are they all linked properly now ?
<asac> well as long as they work we can even build them against xulrunner 1.8 if they are in universe
<asac> (not saying that thats my preferred plan)
<Ubulette> what about sun-java5-plugin/sun-java6-plugin, ubufox, listen, ... ?
<asac> listen is universe ... i have a patch for that
<asac> ubufox is done locally
<asac> sun plugins should work (don't they)?
<asac> and are not in main either
<Ubulette> they depend on ff2
<Ubulette> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Ubulette>   firefox firefox-dbg firefox-dom-inspector firefox-gnome-support
<Ubulette>   firefox-launchpad-plugin firefox-libthai listen sun-java5-plugin
<Ubulette>   sun-java6-plugin ubufox
<asac> yes ... for now i care to finish main ... then rebuild all against xulrunner 1.9 and if that doesn't work easily, just build against xulrunner 1.8
<asac> (which should work because debian uses xulrunner 1.8)
<asac> Ubulette: i think for sun plugins its just an Depends += | xulrunner-1.9 and installing it in the right place
<Ubulette> maybe
<asac> afaik doko takes care for that
<asac> point is the call for porting went out long time ago ... if MOTUs didn't do their tasks yet they probably need some brokeness to get encouraged :)
<asac> listen isn't fair, i know ... thats why i will do the port
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4174/ ... those are the firefox rdepends
<Ubulette> we also need the locales...
<asac> i think those with | in front are recommends or suggests ... they most likely just need a firefox
<asac> binary to work well
<asac> Ubulette: yes, someone else is already dealing with that :)
<asac> his name is carlos and he is confident that we get automatic locale exports from launchpad for firefox and thunderbird this release
<asac> i think he starts this week to work on that
<asac> if that doesn't happen we still have a long time before we reach translation freeze
<asac> but i want to keep the pressure on him ... uploading locales doesn't contribute to make that happen imo :)
<Ubulette> [reed], is there a plan to do the gnome-vfs to gio/gvfs transition before ff3 final ?
<asac> all the extensions will have to go
<[reed]> Ubulette: no
<asac> we have to reconsider which will be shipped and which not
<asac> i will write a blog entry asking contributors to help figure out if the most popular ones meat our criterias
<asac> wow ... firefox-3.0 just consumed 1138% of CPU :)
<asac> (while shutting down top showed that stat to me)
<asac> Ubulette: is capplets in your archive?
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> strange
<asac> ok its part of control center:
<asac> pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/capplets-data_2.21.90-0ubuntu2~fta1_all.deb
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<asac> mozilla bug 344818
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<Ubulette> still no answer from vlad :(
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 390025 is moving again
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 390025 in XP Apps "Move to LoginManager and remove wallet from SeaMonkey" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390025
<Ubulette> still far from libxul though
<asac> yep
<[reed]> ok, I just moved mozilla bug 344818 and requested blocking
<[reed]> I'll poke vlad
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<asac> Ubulette: so does the AMO search not find anything because of our app name? i though it should use the app-id
<asac> or are there just no ffox 3 compatible extensions yet?
 * asac hugs [reed] 
<[reed]> what's your app name?
<[reed]> all you Linux people owe me something good
<[reed]> :p
<[reed]> ;)
 * [reed] isnt paid to work on this like you are!
<[reed]> isn't*
<Ubulette> i'm not either
<Ubulette> asac, compared to a nighlty from yesterday, showing me only 1 addon, my ppa shows nothing as that addon is installed (viamatic foxpose) so it matches
<Ubulette> i've patched that appname thing
<asac> Ubulette: you sure its the app name? i mean usually AMO looks at the app-id, which should be the same
<Ubulette> the bogus url showed firefox-3.0, changing that to firefox fixed it
<Ubulette> i've tried that url manually, it's the expected xml chunk
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4176/
<[reed]> yeah, that sounds like a personal problem :)
<[reed]> why did you all change that?
<Ubulette> because we've change %APP%
<Ubulette> changed
<Ubulette> to have a dedicated profile name
<[reed]> ah
<asac> yeah ... we will fix it in the end :)
<Ubulette> it's just a patch to drop.. but then, what about all the profile dirs ?
<asac> Ubulette: black magic :)
<asac> Ubulette: I will have the solution tomorrow ... today i burned myself too much for security stuff that finally will get released later :/
<[reed]> asac: for .12?
<asac> yes
<[reed]> yeah, they just pushed to beta channel earlier today
 * [reed] looks at his mail
<[reed]> "Firefox 2.0.0.12rc4 is available on beta channel since 11.26am."
<asac> yes :) ... well now i am ready with that at least
<[reed]> hehe
<armin76> fail
<asac> Ubulette: addons search still doesn't work for me with your package: greasemonkey is not found (but maybe i am just missing something)
<asac> but greasemonkey is 3.0b3 in AMO
<asac> and works
<Ubulette> is it in the recommended list ?
<asac> funny thing is that i see "See all search results(14)", but clicking there, doesn't change a thing
<asac> Ubulette: no the recommendation list is empty too
<asac> "All recommendations are already installed or incompatible"
<Ubulette> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x804b000a [nsIIOService.newURI]"  nsresult: "0x804b000a (<unknown>)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/contentAreaUtils.js :: openURL :: line 894"  data: no]
<asac> Ubulette: btw, does ephy still work for with latest xul?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> needed a respin or what?
<Ubulette> epi from hardy works with my xul/nss
<asac> hmm after a rebuild it appears to work. but maybe that was just my broken installs here
<Ubulette> donno for hardy's nss
<asac> strange ... ok
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4178/
<asac> sometimes it crashes after trying to open an url
<asac> ... but usally just nothing happens
<asac> Ubulette: still get corruption
<asac> oh wait
<Ubulette> hm, at work, it stopped immediately after the upgrade, and not a single corruption during the day
<asac> for me its easiest to reproduce by editing wiki.ubuntu.com ... then hitting Preview
<asac> the preview iframe will be corrupted
<asac> [reed]: i think i already asked: do you see that ^^
<asac> oh .. rightg you don't have the right driver
<asac> sorry for the noise
<[reed]> I use the proprietary ATI driver
<asac> really?
<Ubulette> asac, try a nighlty then
<asac> [reed]: i use it too and see this, but you don't have hardy, right?
<[reed]> yes, I kinda need my video card to work
<[reed]> no, gutsy
<[reed]> I'll take a look in a sec
<asac> should be safe to upgrade :)
 * asac has no idea, but [reed] doesn't know :)
<[reed]> lol
<asac> Ubulette: nightly of what?
<Ubulette> ff
<[reed]> I might put hardy on my new laptop
<asac> Ubulette: well at least xul from 2 hours ago has the same issue too
<Ubulette> i have an ATI at work too
<Ubulette> using fglrx
<asac> no idea if firefox can actually something like this
<asac> (just xul i assume)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: i have xul from 2 hours and still see it ;) in the latest firefox-3.0 from ~fta
<Ubulette> hm, strange
<asac> let me see what else is waiting in update-manager
<Ubulette> epi doesn't quit on "File / Close"
<asac> hmm ... i nevr landed the login manager fix in bzr?
<Ubulette> xul ? epi ?
<asac> xul
<asac> current ephy in archive has a workaround
<asac> apparently i forgot ... ok
<Ubulette> is it still useful ?
<asac> until the login manager patch is in xul yes
<Ubulette> cvs is damn slow tonight
<[reed]> cvs-mirror?
<[reed]> .m.o
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-05
<asac> Ubulette: profile migration pushed
<asac> Ubulette: how did you take care that the time you use in DEBIAN_DATE is PST?
<asac> i don't see any PST or something in the date expression used during checkout+
<asac> lunch
<asac> back
<asac> Ubulette: you are a perl expert, right? j2se1.4-amd64 fails to build because of some illegal perl in rules (apparently)
<asac> most likely it became illegal in recent perls, because the package built in feisty :)
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4207/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4208/
<asac> thants the complete expression
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> indeed, i'm good in perl (how did you know???)
<Ubulette> I'll have a look in a short while
<asac> Ubulette: you told me long ago :)
<Ubulette> really ? oh, ok
<asac> (somehow my brain is still intact)
<Ubulette> the code is weird but correct. Which perl is that ?
<asac> ... it fails like in the past
<asac> Ubulette: try to build j2se1.4-amd64
<asac> (i assume you have amd64)
<Ubulette> i have but it's now running i386 :P
<asac> oh damn ;)
<Ubulette> asac, so ff3 b3 will replace ff2 ?
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688435
<armin76> Ubulette: guess you know that's not new? :P
<Ubulette> what ? the corruption ? for me it's gone
<Ubulette> [reed], what was wrong with b3_rc1 ?
<Ubulette> woow, and 200012rc4
<[reed]> build&release forgot to change some settings on their end
<[reed]> to match what had been changed on dev-end
<[reed]> so, makes those builds not match what nightlies had been using
<[reed]> so, they fixed it
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> what's the eta for final b3 if everything goes according to plan ?
<[reed]> next Tuesday
<Ubulette> 1 week !!!
<[reed]> is that an exclamation of joy or despair?
<Ubulette> I have time to do a rc3 preview than :)
<Ubulette> rc2
<armin76> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/ <- 2030? :D
<[reed]> heh
<[reed]> lol
<Ubulette> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/nightly/3.0b3-candidates/
<armin76> ah, that means it will be released in 2030 :P
<[reed]> haha
<Ubulette> rotfl
<Ubulette> asac, is your "profile migrator" ready ? i'm about to push a preview to my ppa... :S
<[reed]> [03:11:46PM] <nthomas|afk> rhelmer|afk: linux slave thinks it's 2030
<[reed]> [03:12:01PM] <rhelmer|afk> er
<[reed]> [03:12:03PM] <rhelmer|afk> really?
<[reed]> [03:12:20PM] <nthomas|afk> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2030/02/2030-02-05-11-firefox3.0b3/
<[reed]> [03:12:22PM] <rhelmer|afk> awesome
<[reed]> [03:12:29PM] <rhelmer|afk> stupid clock, i'll kick it over
<[reed]> [03:12:36PM] <nthomas|afk> probably screws the buildid
<[reed]> [03:12:40PM] <rhelmer|afk> yeah
<[reed]> [03:12:41PM] <rhelmer|afk> nthomas|afk: tx
<Ubulette> lol
<dejv_ntb> hello
<Ubulette> [reed], cvs is much faster today
<[reed]> I don't think cvs-mirror has changed.
<[reed]> weird
<dejv_ntb> please can you look at bug #106316 if the upstream fix landed in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106316 in ghdl "sync request" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106316
<dejv_ntb> bug #106314
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106314 in firefox "[edgy] Firefox doesn't support X11/Gnome/KDE session managment" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106314
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 93789
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 93789 in OS Integration "Mozilla should support X11 session management" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93789
<Ubulette> taggued as fixed
<[reed]> mozilla bug 262258
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 262258 in XRE Startup "GNOME session support broken ("save current setup")" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262258
<[reed]> has patch, waiting for review
<[reed]> if that's what you're talking about
<dejv_ntb> not sure
<dejv_ntb> I'm cleaning up my bugs and see "resolved fixed" upstream at this one
<dejv_ntb> and just "in progress" in LP
<Ubulette> the moz bug linked in lp is fixed, apparently since 3.0 alpha 7
<Ubulette> not ff 2.0.*
<dejv_ntb> but it isn't in "in progress" state for 2.0 either, is it?
<Ubulette> i don't think so. [reed], you're the bugzilla expert here :) do you confirm ?
<dejv_ntb> if upstream won't fix, "invalid" would be suited better
<Ubulette> yes
<dejv_ntb> unless you [mozilla team] will hack the fix to 2.0 also :)
<Ubulette> I wont for sure. i'll let asac decide.
<dejv_ntb> It's waste of time IMO
<Ubulette> indeed
<dejv_ntb> FF3 is way ahead of 2 and it has "remember tabs" feature
<dejv_ntb> so this is now just nuisance at logging off
<dejv_ntb> ok, thanks for your time
<Ubulette> asac, you're profile script won(t work
<asac> Ubulette: which cases?
<Ubulette> several bugs
<Ubulette> i've fixed them
<Ubulette> 1
<Ubulette> it was granparadiso, not ff-granparadiso
<asac> Ubulette: ok thanks
<Ubulette> 2/ if you have like me the 3 old profiles, you'll end up with the oldest one after 3 runs
<Ubulette> i've added a stamp file
<asac> I cannot rule out typo ... I tested the most important use cases though
<asac> Ubulette: really? ... oh right :) ... well you could have checked for *replaced as well
<asac> e.g. if such a directory exists you never want to migrate
<Ubulette> ok, doable too.
<Ubulette> hm, no, it's either *replaced, or *abandoned, or ...
<Ubulette> why a * in ${LIBDIR}*/ffox-3-beta-profile-migration-dialog ?
<asac> Ubulette: now that i think about it: all should be renamed
<Ubulette> it's not needed
<asac> what is not needed?
<asac> LIBDIR* ?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> yeah ... i should have switched that back
<Ubulette> what good does it do to rename all old profiles ?
<asac> what good does it do to keep them?
<Ubulette> right :)
<asac> i though it would make sense to wipe them completely ...
<Ubulette> we just rename anyway so there're still there
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> then i thought that some people might consider this: loss of data ... so i thought renaming them to something officially obsolete would be the right intermediate solution
<Ubulette> ok, doing that rename with an explicit name
<asac> explicit?
<Ubulette> like you did for the others
<asac> yes fine
<Ubulette> i see you like unnecessary ${} in shell
<asac> sometimes yes
<Ubulette> makefile habit ?
<asac> well i have never looked into the details how shell parses variables (e.g. how does it detect the end) ... so if i squash things together i use ${} to be safe ... and then i change the rest to the same approach to keep things more easily readable
<Ubulette> it looks artificial to me. I've written zillions of lines of shell over the years.
<Ubulette> I only use ${} when it's needed like ${FOO}bar or ${FOO}_bar or ${FOO}123
<Ubulette> but I keep $FOO.bar, etc..
<Ubulette> $FOO-bar
<Ubulette> for ex, ${MOZDIR}/${FOUND} is totally useless
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4222/
<asac> mozilla bug 344818
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<asac> Ubulette: granparadiso and trunk most likely should be alpha.abandoned :-P
<asac> anyway ... now ${} and $XX are completely mixed up
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> it was already mixed up, i've tried to keep yours as much as possible, even if I don't really like it. What do you propose ?
<Ubulette> I can either drop all non needed or add everywhere
<Ubulette> i vote just for ".abandoned"
<Ubulette> ok, committed
<Ubulette> damn, ppa buildds are stuck by a kernel (1h+), openoffice (6h+), kde, ...
<asac> mozilla bug 130336
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 130336 in Plug-ins "can load plugin from new $HOME tree" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130336
<asac> Ubulette: yes, i think there are plans to add a bunch more machines soon ... but those packages even block the real buildd's usually :)
<Ubulette> yep, the kernel will take 4 or 5h, oo, i don't know, it's painful
<Ubulette> new h/w is definitely good
<Ubulette> oh, another guy pushed a kernel
<Ubulette> seems everyone is pushing the same packages
<Ubulette> my bot failed on ff3 today because xul is now b4pre but ff3.head has >= b3 << b4
<Ubulette> [reed], do I need to ask for superreview for 292254 ?
<[reed]> what's 292254?
<Ubulette> oops, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Major,New]
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> vlad is enough
<Ubulette> so it's enough like that ?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> it's a blocker, so it doesn't need approval
<[reed]> and I added the checkin-needed keyword already
<[reed]> I'll get to it sometime
<[reed]> tree is still closed right now
<Ubulette> really ? i thought it was open since b4pre landed
<[reed]> it's been closed since last night for stuart landing jemalloc
<[reed]> http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/Firefox/
<[reed]> see that
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> i was on it already
<Ubulette> http://www.osnews.com/story/19278
<[reed]> nice
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-06
<Ubulette> asac, ephy crashes on me now.
<Ubulette> maybe it needs a respin against a fresher xul.
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4229/
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i saw the same crash yesterday ... thats why i asked if it still works for you or so ;)
<asac> [reed]: who are the key bug/qa people for firefox/mozilla?
<[reed]> I'll answer that later. I'm going to bed now.
<asac> [reed]: sleep well
<asac> Ubulette: something broke the dont_install_so_in_dev.patch ... the links are not created in my package anymore
<asac> doing a rebuild from latest bzr now to verify
<asac> (well from the one from yesterday)
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4252/
<asac> i noticed it because packages that use dependent glue now fail to build
<asac> (but i am sure it previously didn't)
<asac> the sdk/lib dir should contain links to all .so files
<asac> do you still have those in your -dev install?
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<Ubulette> asac, i've fixed it locally
<asac> jimmy_: Ubulette: out for some travel ... bbl
<jimmy_> asac: can i ask u a quck question?
<asac> jimmy_: back
<asac> jimmy_: usually just ask ... not ask to ask ;)
<asac> in that way a more asnychrounous conversion can still take place ;)
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4266/
<jimmy_> asac: we integrated the grabanddrag add-on to the mid browser's extension directory, and it builds fine, and it's working, however, Carl has problem getting the deb package to build, because the extension is not being packaged up correctly when he uses pbuilder
<Ubulette> asac, nsIXPCNativeCallContext is gone now
<jimmy_> the extension gets build in the /dist/xpi-stage directory, not the in dist/bin/extensions
<asac> jimmy_: you should make a separate subpackage out of it
<asac> like what we did for dom-inspector (which you disabled anyway)
<asac> jimmy_: yes, the make install target is now implemented in a tricky fashion
<jimmy_> right
<asac> the rules are in xulrunner/installer ... or something
<jimmy_> we want it behave like the dom inspector
<[reed]> asac: so, are you talking about MoCo QA people or triagers in general? Also, are you talking about only Firefox or Mozilla in general?
<jimmy_> Carl is doing a hack now to copy the extension over to the bin/extensions directory because he needs to check stuff in the PPA by today, but we need to fix it the right way
<asac> [reed]: context?
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: who are the key bug/qa people for firefox/mozilla?
<asac> jimmy_: i will let you know tomorrow ... please don't do any hacks till then
<asac> will send a mail
<asac> [reed]: right ... moco QA + triagers ... mostly firefox/xulrunner i guess
<asac> jimmy_: ok?
<Ubulette> asac, epy now ftbfs since mozilla bug 411327 landed
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411327 in XPConnect "nsIXPCNativeCallContext should not inherit from nsISupports" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411327
<jimmy_> asac: so r u gonna look at it?
<jimmy_> if so, I'll let Carl know so he doesn't check anything in yet
<asac> jimmy_: i will tell you how to properly do it ... most likely i won'Tdo it on my own though
<jimmy_> asac: yeah, sure, but we were asked to check everything in by today
<[reed]> so, we have a number of MoCo QA people who go through bugs and triage things, and then we have a group of volunteer triagers who go through new bugs and send them off to their proper places. What type of info are you looking for on them?
<asac> jimmy_: well ... go ahead and check in ... we can backout later then
<jimmy_> asac: because i think u guys are cutting the beta RC tomorrow, right?
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<asac> jimmy_: maybe tell carl that he should backout his singleton hacks from widget/ et al
<asac> as well
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<asac> jimmy_: i think he already told me that those are not needed anymore ... maybe he already did it, but i want to doa system-xulrunner enabled build this week
<asac> so just remind him about that :)
<asac> [reed]: our QA team wants to know the most important QA people from upstream projects. no idea who that might be for mozilla/firefox :)
<jimmy_> asac: I just told Carl, he said there's no singleton hack now
<asac> great
<[reed]> asac: hmm, for what reason?
<jimmy_> asac: for now, he'll just check in the hack to manually copy the extension into the bin/extensions directory, and it seems to work fine, so I'll just wait till you show me how to do it like the dom inspector
<jimmy_> i need to work on something else now
<asac> jimmy_: good
<jimmy_> allright, thanks
<asac> [reed]: i think they want to send out invites for a small bugmaster (sub-)summit at UDS
<[reed]> ok
<Ubulette> asac, i've committed the symlink fix
<asac> Ubulette: what regressed it?
<Ubulette> i haven't checked that
<Ubulette> probably the order in which things happen
<asac> Ubulette: i verified that the links are in debian/tmp and debian/xulrunner-1.9-dev after build
<Ubulette> well, the initial $(wildcard) was against the full installed path (ie /usr/lib/xulblabla) so it was obviously wrong
<Ubulette> anyway, it's fixed & clean now
<Ubulette> yeaaah, patch for mozilla bug 344818 committed :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> is the Get Addons recommendation list a kind of random roulette ?
<Ubulette> I sometimes see 1 addon listed there, I restart and retry, it's gone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-07
<asac> Ubulette: can we stay with b3 until release on head?
<Ubulette_> asac, sure but i'll probably fork the branch as my bot needs a b4pre buildable branch.
<asac> already broken again?
<Ubulette_> your fault :) the >= b3 << b4
<Ubulette_> plus patches that needs to be removed
<Ubulette_> btw, b3rc2 in my ppa is still corrupted on ati so it may be either cairo or the subpixel patch
<Ubulette_> and a friend reported to me that gradients are not well rendered on i810
<asac> Ubulette_: ask for EXA XAA on i810
<Ubulette_> the corruption i see on ati is always a part of my desktop so it looks like an uninitialized pixmap or something like that. I wonder why it's on ati only
<asac> well ... its for XAA on ati ... its most likely that the driver doesn't initialize X windows in the same way as other drivers do :)
<Ubulette_> but the caller must not rely on initial content for rendering, it has to paint the whole surface with something
<Ubulette_> i've written a lot of code using cairo and even with alpha colors, it's bad to not paint the background thinking it doesn't matter as it's supposed to be transparent.
<asac> yeah ... ppure speculation
<asac> in any case
<asac> i think its cairo issue
<Ubulette_> we could try to rebuild cairo without the subpixel patch and see if it's better or not
<asac> well ... i am pretty sure that i seee the same with in-source cairo.
<asac> but worth a try anyway
<asac> if not, we can test the same package on gutsy and if its gone its X server
<Ubulette_> really ? noone else reported that with nightlies
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean?
<asac> which group do are you referring to by "noone"? people that use upstream mozilla?
<Ubulette> some users in the forum are running the moz nightly builds on hardy, none of them reported corruption but I can ask to be sure
<asac> Ubulette: well i see it ... you see it ... they most likely just didn't complain :)
<asac> would be interesting to see if upstream builds expose the same behaviour in hardy
<Ubulette> well, i've never seen that using a nightly.. i'll retry tomorrow
<asac> you mean upstream nightly?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> oh ... ok. then cairo is worth a shot i guess
<asac> is that subpixel patch old (so it might have been rotten over time)?
<Ubulette> synced by it's author at 1.5.4, we're at 1.5.8
<Ubulette> there was only 1.5.6 in between
<Ubulette> hm, could also be gtk now that I think of it.
<Ubulette> well, i'll see that later
<Ubulette> bed time
<asac> night
<Ubulette> 'night
<[reed]> asac: ping
<[reed]> mozilla bug 415890
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 415890 in Mail Window Front End "Help -> Release Notes points to an invalid address for custom builds" [Trivial,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415890
<asac> [reed]: what about that bug?
<[reed]> that's the same issue that you were going to work around
<asac> yeah ... true ... but not anymore :)
<asac> we used a different app name for beta testing ... in bzr head we returned to normal name already
<asac> personally i don't know why a menu entry for release notes is needed at all.
<asac> is there anyone reading those that couldn't find them on the net?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> you'd be surprised :)
<Ubulette> asac, someone in the forum reported that miro has some rendering issues caused by xul 1.9: http://geekport.com/files/mirocrop.png
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-08
<Ubulette> debian bug 331783
<ubotu> Debian bug 331783 in courier "courier depends on debconf without | debconf-2.0 alternate; blocks cdebconf transition" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/331783
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 331783
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 331783 in Build Config "nsContentHTTPStartup overrides preferences" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331783
<asac> Ubulette: is your nss/nspr already ahead of beta3?
<Ubulette> hm, i need to check the tags but if it is, it's not far ahead. Do you want me to prepare them for b3 ?
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> considering it ... yes.
<Ubulette> asac, is the last upload in bzr somewhere ?
<Ubulette> asac, i've prepared seamonkey 1.1.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1, ready for upload. do you want to sponsor it ?
<Ubulette> released today
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4346/
<asac> last upload? nss/nspr were just debian package upstream bumped
<asac> i have to run ... travelling. i hope i can sponsor seamonkey when i arrive home
<Ubulette> b1 was a sync, i thought you did b2 yourself, anyway, i'll just apt-get source it and work from there.
<Ubulette> hmm.. FIREFOX_3_0b3_RC3
<Ubulette> ]reed[, what happened to rc2 ?
<]reed[> we added three more locales
<]reed[> was just easier to call everything rc3
<]reed[> even though the code is the same thing
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<Ubulette> is there a channel talking about that ? i didn't see anything in the google groups & blogs i'm reading
<[reed]> #granparadiso on irc.mozilla.org is good for the latest Firefox 3 stuff
<[reed]> along with #developers for general developer stuff
<asac> Ubulette: ok so you will take care to get a debian derived nss/nspr for the release? or use the quilted packages instead?
<asac> Ubulette_: will sponsor sea tomorrow @midi
<Ubulette> asac, ok
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/seamonkey_1.1.8+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/seamonkey_1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2--1.1.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<Ubulette_> that or use the sm-1.1.dev branch and get-orig-source
<Ubulette_> (damn router crashed again)
<Ubulette> asac, my nss/nspr are quiltified, is that a problem ?
<armin76> what router do you have?
<Ubulette> a sagem, triple play residential gateway
<Ubulette> used to work well but last firmware my isp pushed me is bad
<armin76> lol
<armin76> voip?
<Ubulette> yes, internet, tv, voip and much more
<[reed]> What does firefox-gnome-support contain exactly?
<Ubulette> a few files pulling gnome dependencies (and it's ff2)
<Ubulette> [reed], http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=firefox-gnome-support&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<[reed]> k
<Ubulette> we do that for non-gnome users
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-09
<Ubulette> asac, please sponsor mozclient 0.04, nss & nspr and sm 1.1.8 (all branches pushed to lp, tarballs are on my site at their usual place)
<asac> Ubulette: any regressions for existing nss/nspr depends?
<asac> rdepends ;)
<Ubulette> what do you mean ?
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> just wondered if you tested old firefox/xulrunner and evolution with the new nss installed
<asac> i can test that too though
<asac> (evolution with imaps or pops to trigger nss usage)
<Ubulette> it should work. the only possible issue is SEC_StringToOID (moved from libnss3 to libnssutils3) so some packages may need a respin. not sure which ones use this symbol
<asac> why do we split the package?
<asac> instead of just shipping everything in libss3 ?
<Ubulette> it's not me, nss guys introduced a whole new lib with tons of functions but only this one moved, the others are new
<Ubulette> -this one+this symbol
<asac> yeah ... but we could keep those in the same package, couldn't we?
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> both are in libnss3-1d
<asac> ok if i there is no bin NEW package then most likely fine
<Ubulette> no NEW
<Ubulette> asac, could you push mozclient too ?
<asac> yeah ... i will look and upload all
<asac> Ubulette: have you seen miro discussion on ubuntu-devel(-discuss) ?
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> let me look
<asac> are you subscribed to any?
<asac> (of the -devel lists)
<Ubulette> no, i have enough mails already.
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-February/003279.html
<asac> is miro in archive still using xul 1.8? don't we have 1.5 somewhere?
<asac> hmm looks like its using xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> ?? it's using *your* xul1.9 patch
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> yeah ... couldn't remember if that was already uploaded
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-February/003286.html
<asac> claims that it crashes frequently?
<Ubulette> it doesn't for me
 * asac looking at bugs
<Ubulette> someone reported a corruption since it's using xul1.9 http://geekport.com/files/mirocrop.png
<asac> Ubulette: you don't see private crashes, do you? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/
<asac> hmmm ... miro uses xine?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> thats a blocker for main/CD i guess
<asac> i think we only have gstreamer in main
<asac> Ubulette: i will talk to pitti how we can get you access to all private crashers
<asac> Ubulette: can you see bug 185194 now?
<ubotu> Bug 185194 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/185194 is private
<Ubulette> hm, yes, with a lock at the top right
<asac> ok ... i will subscribe mt to all current private crashers of miro for now
<asac> the procedure for opening those up is like: review stacktrace for any sensible data ... then remvoe the CoreDump (if the retracer didn't do that yet) and open the bug
<Ubulette> btw, i do miro trunk (aka 1.5) in my ppa, your xul1.9 patch is no longer ok
<asac> when will 1.5 be out?
<Ubulette> never, it's trunk. it's an always ahead version, like b4pre
<asac> ah ... so the next is 2.0 ?
<asac> e.g. 1.5 is dev version and final releases get full major versions?
<Ubulette> not sure. they have only 1 branch, it could be 1.1
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> is 1.5 their name?
<asac> or is it something you picked?
<Ubulette> their name
<asac> ok
<asac> any ETA for next release from trunk?
<Ubulette> 1.1 is out
<Ubulette> even 1.1.2 for linux
<asac> but thats not a new branch forked away from trunk recently?
<asac> e.g. just a maintenance release for the 1.0 release
<asac> ok i think you should see all current crashers now
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/
<asac> most look like xine
<Ubulette> https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/browser
<Ubulette> looks flat to me. their trunk is just the dev branch, that is taggued from time to time
<asac> strange ... but still they use a version that wouldn't fit in between the previous and next release
<Ubulette> https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/browser/trunk/tv/resources/app.config.template
<Ubulette> 1.5 is defined there
<Ubulette> when they released, they change appVersion accordingly
<asac> yeah ... wierd versioning scheme i would say
<Ubulette> http://xkcd.com/149/
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> i've written to google to ask for permission to ship their icons for prism-webapps
<Ubulette> they said, expect 4 weeks for an answer
<asac> which mail did you use?
<Ubulette> the form online
<Ubulette> there's no email, except press@
<asac> maybe you should check on -devel as well
<asac> (mail)
<asac> for firefox we have an exception to ship a non-free icon
<asac> no idea if we can derive a general line from it though.
<Ubulette> i've asked on motu weeks ago, they told me to ask google
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... i will raise this. maybe you need to ask technical-board for a decision if its ok to include non-free images in main/universe
<Ubulette> isn't this a different topic ?
<Ubulette> i need both right ?
<asac> yeah ... getting google permission is one half only
<Ubulette> icons are already in hardy through prism, but upstream removed them from svn
<asac> yeah ... might be a bug :)
<asac> lets see
<asac> i don't think i can get an answer this weekend
<Ubulette> noone complained so far
<asac> which doesn't imply that its ok :)
<asac> worst case we add the icon package to multiverse (given that google grants the right to distribute those at all)
<asac> bug 180879
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180879 in prism "Desktop categories may need changing" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180879
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> i know but webapps are no part of prism
<Ubulette> i've created prism-webapps for that
<Ubulette> but i'm stuck by icons
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prism-webapps/
<asac> that page exists ... for whatever reason
<asac> nothing published though
<Ubulette> probably me, but obviously not complete
<Ubulette> i've trashed the bzr branches for now
<asac> ah
<asac> any ppa package?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> just wondering why that page exists
<asac> ok ... that might be one reason
<Ubulette> http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/p/prism-webapps/
<asac> k
<Ubulette> I need to move the other webapps in there but because of the prism version, i'll have to bump mine
<Ubulette> or use an epoch
<asac> you could just use PRISM_VERSION+split as upstream version if you don't want to go epoch i guess
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> prism is 0.8+, prism-webapps is 0.01 so either I do 1:0.01 or start at 1.00
<Ubulette> bahh http://paste.ubuntu.com/4373/
<asac> why can't you use 0.01?
<asac> what has happened to mozsetup.py?
<Ubulette> prism-google-reader | 0.8+svn20071115r8030-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<asac> ah
<asac> go epoch then i guess
<Ubulette> i really need to update prism as xul dropped support for xpm a while ago
<asac> is that intentional?
<asac> i mean why would they drop xpm?
<asac> (or just for the window icon?)
<Ubulette> they obsoleted xpm and prefer png now
<asac> yeah ... thats fine. but still xpm support should be avail
<asac> maybe its a build-option to reenable?
<asac> hmm ffox really doesn't open xpm images anymore
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 410215
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 410215 in Widget: Gtk "GTK's .xpm decoding is weird, stop using XPM as the default window icon" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=410215
<Ubulette> http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/?date=20080129  "supported xulrunner 1.9 detection"
<Ubulette> we should do that at some point: http://beuno.com.ar/archives/48
<asac> yeah ... imo we should wait a bit. not all distros may have 1.0 bzr yet
<asac> and our branches are not that huge after all :)
<asac> but the new format rocks for sure
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/mozilla.apps.1.8.0
<asac> that wasn't possible at all with the old format. the new works almost as fast as git
<Ubulette> what is this branch for ?
<asac> all security backports we carry - that will land soon in mozilla CVS
<Ubulette> manual or scripted ?
<asac> for 1.5 branch
<asac> the upstream landing?
<Ubulette> no, this bzr branch
<asac> well ... upstream cvs doesn't receive any checkins atm :) ... so manual, yes.
<Ubulette> waa
<Ubulette> damn, this miro xul patch is a pain to update
<asac> the conflicts didn't look that hard
<asac> whats the problem?
<Ubulette> context is too big so large chunks are rejected, almost everything
<asac> ah ok ...  i am used to that ;)
<Ubulette> and every few days, it fails again
<asac> you can split hunks in emacs quite easily
<asac> lets get that patch to a reasonable state and submit it upstream i guess;)
<Ubulette> hmm, miro ftbfs, i don't know why
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4375/
<asac> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'uname'
<asac> is that due to xul 1.9 patch?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Pyrex/Compiler/Scanning.py", line 190, in initial_compile_time_env
<Ubulette>     for name, value in zip(names, platform.uname()):
<Ubulette> it seems it's an error in python, not in miro
<Ubulette> in python-pyrex
<asac> maybe uname has been moved to somewhere else?
<Ubulette> it's in os, but they used platform
<Ubulette> it seems to work if i change it to os.uname()
<asac> strange
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/pyrex/0.9.6.4-1
<asac> that upload?
<Ubulette>      pyrex |  0.9.6.4-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> but in cli, it works
<asac> what works in cli?
<Ubulette> >>> import platform
<Ubulette> >>> platform.uname()
<Ubulette> ('Linux', 'ix', '2.6.24-5-generic', '#1 SMP Thu Jan 24 19:45:21 UTC 2008', 'i686', '')
<asac> platform.uname()?
<asac> sure you are running py2.5?
<Ubulette> and pyrex does just that
<asac> hmm ... no idea without looking
<asac> maybe platform isn't imported?
<Ubulette> I think it is, at least there's an import at the top
<Ubulette> get https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/democracy/miro.trunk   #47, use debian/rules get-current-source
<Ubulette> for me it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/4375/
<Ubulette> i have to run, i'll be back in 2~3h
<asac> cu
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> asac, did you up something ?
<Ubulette> you said midi ;)
<Ubulette> asac, did you try miro ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-10
<shirish> asac: you up buddy?
<asac> Ubulette: i felt wasted from friday night and went to bed before i could do anything.
<asac> Ubulette: what should i do first? seamonkey?
<armin76> no, ff3!
<asac> Ubulette: ok the diff to rev 136 looks good (given that 136 was actually uploaded )
<asac> i think i will just upload without waiting for the build to finish
<armin76> heh
<shirish> asac: why there is no ff 2.0.0.12 ubuntu build for Hardy?
<asac> hardy isn't important :)
<asac> i will do that tomorrow i guess
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> rev 136 of what ? sm ?
<asac> hardy has ffox 3 anyway
<asac> y
<asac> i am pushing
<asac> so nevermind :)
<Ubulette> cool
<Ubulette> next, mozclient please :)
<shirish> Ubulette: hey guys :)
<asac> yeah ... the upload takes ages :)
<asac> is mozclient in mozillateam code?
<asac> can you push releases over there?
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.dev
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> i'll rename the branch someday, it's now more than just mozclient
<asac> mozilla-devscripts :)
<Ubulette> yep
<shirish> hi guys, I just filed in bug 190666 using all official stuff , can somebody look into this & see if they can find out something.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190666 in firefox "firefox crashes when downloading or uploading attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190666
<asac> shirish: what does "all official stuff" mean?
<shirish> asac: last time I had filed the same bug, that time people had rejected the bug because I was subscribed to Ubulette's repository, hence I downgraded to archive.ubuntu.com & still this bug happens.
<Ubulette> eheh
<shirish> asac: hence explicitily mentioning it there, meaning all packages are from http://archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> shirish: firefox? or firefox-3.0?`
<asac> shirish: please use the report a bug menu entry
<asac> aeh report a problem
<shirish> asac: happens with both, but that dbg file was done using firefox.
<asac> we can infos about plugins and extensions you have installed in that wy
<shirish> asac: where is report a bug menu entry located in the GNOME menu?
<asac> no in the firefox help menu
<asac> Help->Report a Problem
<shirish> asac: ok, using that one.
<asac> thanks
<asac> shirish:  you don't have the -dbgsym packages installed?
<asac> (when doing the bt)?
<Ubulette> asac, miro is really weird with xul1.9
<asac> shirish: in the bt there is: nsUrlClassifierDBService.cpp
<asac> i don't think that that exists in ffox 2
<asac> Ubulette: how?
<asac> does it build now?
<shirish> asac: firefox doesn't have -dbgsym package, there has firefox-dbg
<asac> shirish: well it has ... those are just in the other archive :)
<asac> but -dbg should be ok
<Ubulette> in the left pane, wrapped labels are melted, making the app unusable
<shirish> asac: which other archive?
<asac> !dbgsym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbgsym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shirish> asac: another thing, I clicked a while ago on the Help > Report problem , apport came up & then nothing :(
<Ubulette> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<asac> shirish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> ubotu: dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> !dbgsym
<ubotu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> ubotu: dbgsym see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> ubotu: dbgsym is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> But dbgsym already means something else!
<Ubulette> !forget dbgsym
<asac> !forget dbgsym
<ubotu> I'll forget that, asac
<asac> :)
<asac> ubotu: dbgsym is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> But dbgsym already means something else!
<Ubulette> damn ;)
<asac> Ubulette: i think you have to be add your nick to the ubotu admins
<asac> i have no idea how ... gnomefreak did it back a long time for me
<asac> maybe ask on -motu
<asac> didn't work though
<asac> !forget dbgsym
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym yet, asac
<asac> !forget dbgsym1
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym1 yet, asac
<asac> ubotu: dbgsym is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> But dbgsym already means something else!
<asac> ubotu: you suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> !debsym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debsym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> !dbgsym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbgsym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> a bug?
<asac> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asac> !no, dbgsym is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym yet, asac
<shirish> you guys are nuts ;) in a good way though ;)
<asac> !dbgsym is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> But dbgsym already means something else!
<asac> Ubulette: i think you can ask saveas
<Ubulette> what for ?
<asac> to get allowed to add facts :)
<shirish> asac: is dbgsym better than -dbg ?
<asac> usually not .... at least there are dbgsym for every package
<asac> !search dbgsym
<ubotu> Found: dbgsym*
<asac> !search dbg
<asac> !search debug
<ubotu> Found: debugging, crash, dbgsym*, hardware, wink, debug
<Ubulette> lol, i got a pm "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<asac> !forget dbgsym*
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym* yet, asac
<asac> oh :)
<asac> !forget dbgsym\*
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym\* yet, asac
<asac> !forget dbgsym**
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym** yet, asac
<asac> !forget dbgsym
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym yet, asac
<asac> darn
<asac> last try
<asac> !dbgsym is also described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> !dbgsym
<ubotu> described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> ok ... not perfect but it worked
<asac> !search dbgsym
<ubotu> Found: dbgsym-also, dbgsym*
<asac> Ubulette: maybe try !forget dbgsym* ... hopefully the ops will notice this problem :)=
<Ubulette> !forget dbgsym*
<Ubulette> same pm
<asac> yeah ... lets wait a day and see if those guys do their job
<Ubulette> !forget dbgsym*
<Ubulette> on #ubuntu-ops, it echoed "In #ubuntu-mozillateam, Ubulette said: !forget dbgsym*"
<Ubulette> btw, in ff3 b3, system wide addons are still broken
<shirish> asac: if there are no dbgsym files for a certain package then where should I report it?
<asac> what package?
<shirish> asac: libnspr4-0 it doesn't have a dbgsym file
<asac> shirish: try libnspr4-1d-dbgsym
<shirish> ok will do
<Ubulette> asac, got the attention of PriceChild ;)
<asac> really?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> can you explain to him the issue?
<asac>  !forget doesn't work as it should :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about doesn't work as it should :) yet, asac
<asac> ubotu: thats delicious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thats delicious - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> Ubulette: Feb 10 Ubuntu Installer          (2.1K) Accepted: mozilla-devscripts 0.04 (source)
<shirish> asac: marked the bug which I had put up before as invalid & put up a new one which has the stuff u require at bug 190675
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190675 in firefox "firefox crashes when downloading or uploading attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190675
<asac> seamonkey still crawling up the hill
<asac> shirish: thanks
<shirish> asac: would be doing with the -dbgsym packages as well & pastebin that too. If possible just add the pastebin into a .txt file & upload it, one never knows when pastebin.ca might not be up .
<asac> shirish: why didn't you attach it that way ;)
<asac> i will copy/paste the bits to the bug i guess
<shirish> asac: if I try to do then it closes ff, that is the bug lol
<armin76> !asac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> !no dbgsym is also described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<asac> i think you lack a ,
<asac> shirish: what extensions are:  /home/shirish/.mozilla/firefox/hqk033vx.default/extensions/{DDC359D1-844A-42a7-9AA1-88A850A938A8} (Not Parsed)
<asac> /home/shirish/.mozilla/firefox/hqk033vx.default/extensions/{d10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d} (Not Parsed)
<asac> can you look?
<asac> maybe paste the install.rdf in that file (e.g. our parser appears to be not able to deal with those extensions)
<asac> s/file/directory/
<Ubulette> asac, come in #ubuntu-ops
<asac> me?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> oh i can't join any more channels
 * asac hates freenode
<asac> wait a sec
<shirish> ubotu: asac is https://launchpad.net/~asac
<shirish> !asac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubulette> http://ejohn.org/blog/cross-window-messaging/
<asac> shirish: can you paste the install.rdf of the extensions above please?
<asac> shirish: try if you can still reproduce the issue after disabling all the local extensions
<asac> Ubulette:  Ubuntu Installer          (4.9K) Accepted: seamonkey 1.1.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (source)
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 257427
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 257427 in XP Toolkit/Widgets "opening filepicker without first appending a filter crashes" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257427
<Ubulette> you still have nspr and nss if you feel like it
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> Ubulette: i would prefer to do that tomorrow or tuesday, before ffox 3 + xul 1.9 go up
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> asac, could have a look at miro ?
<Ubulette> +you
<asac> is it in bzr?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> get https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/democracy/miro.trunk   #47, use debian/rules get-current-source
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> for me it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/4375/
<asac> mt?
<asac> ah ok
<Ubulette> that and the left pane garbage which is xul related
<asac> ok ... get-current-source now
<asac> Ubulette: wanna do https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape ?
<Ubulette> gutsy ? I can no longer test that
<asac> chroot :)
<Ubulette> isn't this a merge from debian ?
<asac> Ubulette: pitti has a script that does it ... http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/
<asac> makechroot
<asac> it creates chroot ... mounts your home in that and creates your user properly
<Ubulette> i have mine. my bot has the ability to create a chroot for anything debian related
<asac> so take care that you don't rm -rf that chroot dir ... otherwise it would wipe you home :)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> Ubulette: well ... its better to have home mounted and a user created properly ... and proc + sys + tmp
<asac> then you can just use schroot -p CHROOTNAME
<asac> and run any app like it was in your main install
<asac> normal chroots work as well though
<asac> but can be tedious
<Ubulette> I do all that except that I don't mount the user home dir. the bot has its own account
<asac> k
<asac> mounting home user gives you the proper X credentials ... so you don't need xhost + and all that
<Ubulette> build != run
<asac> yeah ... i talked about testing :)
<asac> Ubulette: does the previous miro still build?
<Ubulette>       miro | 1.5~svn20080111r6000-0ubuntu1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette> this one did
<asac> miro 1.5~svn20080111r6000-0ubuntu1~fta1
<asac> ok
<asac> thats it
<asac> Ubulette: i think its
<asac> +import platform
<asac> +sys.modules['miro'].platform = platform
<asac> they import miro platform
<asac> now the normal platform module is not avail anymore
<asac> before they do: +sys.path.insert(0, root_dir)
<asac> imo it doesn't build upstream
<asac> try the democracy channel ... is there one?
<asac> you could fix it by renaming the platform directory to miroplatform and then importing that
<asac> but its their mess imo
<asac> apparently sys.path can only be expanded (e.g. nothing can be removed once you added it there) ... so import platform will always import the miro platform
<asac> ok appears to work ... mv platform/gtk-x11/platform platform/gtk-x11/platformxx
<asac> and then change import platform to import platformxx
<asac> and were the platform_dir is joined replace platform with platformxx
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<asac> Ubulette: you dropped a bunch of things from xul patch in miro
<asac> 80_xul19.patch:+    import gtkmozembed
<asac> 80_xul19.patch:+    import mozsetup
<asac> those are utmost important
<asac> but they are gone in latest miro bzr
<asac> ok you dropped the patches for files that had been moved
<asac> e.g. miro-1.5~svn20080111r6000/platform/gtk-x11/frontend.py ... is now miro-1.5~svn20080111r6000/platform/gtk-x11/platform/frontend.py
<asac> thats why i get when starting build: ImportError: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<asac> that lib is loaded by import gtkmozembed
<asac> in python
<asac> hmm
<asac> i'll look tomorrow... they changed the way things get loaded somehwo
<armin76> eeeer?
<armin76> nspr-4.7.0 released...
<armin76> at least there's the cvs tag
<armin76> and 3.11.9
<armin76> nss
 * armin76 wonders when they are going to put some tarballs...jeez, last tarball is from jun
<armin76> oh, there's a tarball for nss
<armin76> same for nspr :P
<Ubulette> back, sorry I had to run
<Ubulette> oh, i messed up the xul patch ? really ? maybe, I've synched that patch yesterday for the n-th time, everything is possible :P
<Ubulette> asac, sm ftbfsed on hppa
<Ubulette> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ubulette>   libgnomeui-dev: Depends: libbonoboui2-dev (>= 2.13.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Ubulette>                   Depends: libgnomeui-0 (= 2.21.5-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Ubulette> asac, do you want to drop ff2 in hardy anytime soon ?
<Ubulette> starting to b3, it will be impossible to run ff2 and ff3 at the same time. People will be confused as clicking on ff2 or ff3 launchers will just clone the ff already there
<Ubulette> brb
<Ubulette> damn, my desktop is broken. gnome-settings-daemon crashes on startup
<Ubulette> bug 188572
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188572 in gnome-control-center "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_settings_plugin_activate()" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188572
<Ubulette> asac, armin76, hm, 1st time I see this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-Suspected_Attack_Site.png
<Ubulette> hm, but I know this is safe. there's no way to "proceed anyway" :(
<asac> Ubulette: at least it works
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-02
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> ya nvidia is fixed
<gnomefreak> yay even
<fta> asac, people keep opening bugs against prism, while there's nothing prism could do about that, they want desktop apps features from webapps
<asac> fta: thats how it works ;) ... set wontfix or invalid
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.1 and 3.2 help>about is broken, XML error
<gnomefreak> ok thats strange, a package updated but i didnt have it installed :(
<gnomefreak> sometime this week i should have seamonkey 2.0 done. i doubt today since its monday and ive been off for a while
<asac> jdstrand: we have https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471715 in the pipeline, but for 1.8 branches its not yet really QAed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471715 in Libraries "Add cert to nssckbi to override rogue md5-collision CA cert" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> not sure what to do with that for this update round
<asac> jdstrand: are there any server apps using nss?
<asac> jdstrand: so my plan atm is to get the new nss (3.12latest) into hardy, intrepid and jaunty
<asac> dapper and gutsy will come when we know what to do
<jagadeesh> how can setup thunderbird to see only unread emails
<piratenaapje> fta: are you here?
<fta> piratenaapje, hi
<fta> piratenaapje, no, it didn't work, i fixed a few other things but it's still not enough
<piratenaapje> fta: But it configures?
<fta> the whole python hack is far too messy
<fta> no, configure worked, like for you
<fta> the build fails afterwards
<piratenaapje> Oh :s
<fta> i guess i have to figure out another way to use our system python.
<piratenaapje> What's the problem now then? Still the python build code?
<fta> using --python=xxx in xul-configure is apparently a bad idea
<fta> no, by default, it expects a full copy of python in the moz objdir. if you don't provide it, you end up with just the python modules from both xul and o-k but no usable python
<piratenaapje> not sure if I can help with that
<fta> they should create a something we can ship in /usr/lib/python-support or something
<fta> too bad i know almost nothing about python packaging
<fta> don't worry, it's a though project
<fta> much tougher than usual
<piratenaapje> Well, I don't know much about python packaging either :s, probably less than you even
<fta> i committed you stuff so asac could have a look, maybe he'll have a better idea
<fta> don't worry, whatever happens, you'll be credited for your work :)
<piratenaapje> Ah, yay :p
<fta> youR
<piratenaapje> I'll take a look later, I can try at least
<fta> sure
<fta> asac, ^^ any progress with o-k?
<fta> asac, maybe you can corner some python packaging magician in your sprint :)
<fta> hmm, he's probably drinking beers in some dark place
<piratenaapje> Alright, no rush :p
<piratenaapje> fta: You didn't commit your changes?
<fta> hm, i thought i did, maybe not all
<piratenaapje> fta: bzr says my tree is up to date, but I didn't update since saturday
<piratenaapje> fta: oops sorry, bzr is a bit confusing, update doesn't actually update :p
<fta> you need rev6
<fta> bzr pull
<fta> update is different
<fta> you usually just need bzr init/push/pull/commit/diff/status
<piratenaapje> fta: I'm used to svn :p
<fta> yep, each vcs has its own tricks
<fta> no more snow in paris :(
<fta> piratenaapje, another big problem with o-k is that they ship patches everywhere so when you have to patch those files, it becomes really ugly
<piratenaapje> fta: We're supposed to patch the patches?
<fta> not if we can avoid it
<fta> we should really discuss with upstream
<fta> but i don't have much time to jump into yet another big project
<piratenaapje> fta: And I'm really not experienced enough for this one :p
<fta> maybe we can drag another motu or core-dev into this
<fta> (i secretly hoped asac was the one)
<fta> ;)
<piratenaapje> fta: Hopefully :)
<fta> ok, dinner time. cu later
<piratenaapje> Enjoy your meal
<mconnor> asac: questions about libnotify
<mconnor> or fta, I guess
<fta> mconnor, yesN
<fta> ?
<mconnor> fta: libnotify doesn't let you set an action for onclick?
<fta> mconnor, i don't know the details. i know the cannonical devs are working on notifications and actions are hot debate. same for click through. asac should know more, he's in a sprint the whole week, so he probably has fresh news
<mconnor> fta: ok, awesome, thanks
<fta> oh my! http://www.journaldugeek.com/2009/01/14/reparer-un-ecran-plasma/
<fta> mconnor, in case you missed it, the initial rework idea for notifications started from there: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253
<mconnor> I think that the actions thing is stupid
<mconnor> the rationalization there is half-assed
<mconnor> because by saying "hey, X" you're telling someone information that they may want to act on
<mconnor> otherwise why are you even telling me anything?
<mconnor> fta: where can I weigh in on this misguided decision process?
<fta> hm.. UDS would have been a good place.
<mconnor> I didn't know
<fta> i'm looking on lp if there's a place with fresh info on this
<mconnor> thanks
<mconnor> because as it stands, I'm mulling backing out libnotify support, because it's a usability regression
<mconnor> and then asac and I will have to get drunk at FOSDEM and fight to the death
<mconnor> or something
<fta> mpt seems to be at the center of this topic
<[reed]> ah, good ol' mpt ;)
<[reed]> he's ex-Mozillian
<fta> can't find much :(
<fta> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3#New%20style%20for%20notifications%20and%20notification%20preferences
<fta> some info about the new Desktop Experience Team: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3805
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/12/canonical-linux-notification-system.ars
<fta> no real spec, sorry
<mconnor> fta: gotta love the transparency
<fta> i thought some parts of the mozilla tree where twisted and ugly, but it's in fact very well polished compared to openkomodo :P
<fta> -where+were
<piratenaapje> fta: rule 106 of openkomodo-configure.patch should be removed, it's output I used for debugging
<piratenaapje> fta: rule 97-114 can all be removed actually :p
<fta> piratenaapje, yes, i know but i'm not satisfied at all by the last two patches in the series (mine included). so i didn't even try to clean them. i just push them to let asac start from where we left.
<fta> i'm quite sure there's a far better way to do this
<piratenaapje> fta: ah alright
<piratenaapje> fta: yeah it's quite hacky what I've done :p
<fta> not your fault, the design is flawed to start with
<piratenaapje> fta: I don't see how the configure would've worked in the first place
<piratenaapje> fta: The first error you were getting had nothing to do with the siloed python version
<fta> i also fixed a lot of stuff that could not possibly have worked for anyone. I wonder how they manage to even build that thing upstream
<fta> it's using a build system in perl, in python, with an autoconf and m4 macros, with Cons scripts, makefiles, shell scripts, etc..
<fta> plus patches
<fta> plus tons of foreign binaries
<piratenaapje> fta: Yeah, easily the ugliest build system I've seen so far :p
<fta> maybe we could just bypass this whole python "black" build system and build each piece ourself
<piratenaapje> fta: Sounds like alot of work :p
<fta> maybe
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-03
<asac> fta: 20:18 < toddw> asac: are you looking at this for a linux distribution?
<asac> 20:19 < toddw> asac: Komodo's quite tied to a standalone Mozilla runtime, as this Mozilla code is  somewhat modified to suit Komodo's needs
<asac> 20:20 < toddw> asac: the siloedPython could just as easily use a system python, provided the  version is correct
<asac> 20:21 < toddw> asac: as Komodo requires Python 2.6
<asac> mconnor: what do you mean by "lack of callback" exactly?
<mconnor> asac: I'm going to bed (3:30 AM, and I went out)
<mconnor> asac: but, basically, there's no action on click, aiui
<asac> mconnor: ok. sleep well
<mconnor> asac: we should sync up tomorrow, but I think this is worse thank our system :-/
<asac> mconnor: our usability folks say that when notifications need actions there is something wrong ... but platform wise we could probably extend the the impl to provide a callback
<asac> mconnor: you probably already read http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253 ... if you disagree with that I would appreciate and input, so I can carry that forward
<asac> mconnor: firefox seems to use alerts in two places: download
<asac> and updates
<mconnor> asac: when I sober up, I'll write this up better, and angrier, but basically, once you inform me of something that's worth informing m of, I have to make a decision on something
<asac> mconnor: thanks ... not sure why it has to be angrier though ;)
<mconnor> I mean, if you tell me there's an update, I have to deide if i care.  and if I do, I have to go the long way, instead of just clicking on the thing
<mconnor> asac: because it makes me angry when people reinvent the wheel to be a 12-sided polygon instead of round
<mconnor> asac: are you going to be at FOSDEM?
<asac> mconnor: didnt plan a trip yet, so i probably wont make it. time just flew by and so on ...
<mconnor> but, but, Belgian beers!
<mconnor> in four days!
<asac> i have german beer every day ;)
<mconnor> bah
<mconnor> asac: my basic assertion is that if I don't want to to posssibly take an action, then why the hell are you distracting me to tell me?
<mconnor> I don't care how transient it is, it'll attract my attention, and either a) I don't care, in which case, why are you bothering me? or b) I care, in which case you're not giving me an easy way to take said action
<mconnor> asac: where can I point out the fallacy of this design? other than writing a blog post about the idiocy of your "usability" people?
<asac> mconnor: if you want to do it public right from the beginning its probably blog
<asac> otherwise write stuff up in an email, and i forward ... and when you get reply you can blog ;)
<mconnor> asac: I don't care whether it's public, I just want to make this be as useful as the existing tech on Windows and Mac :)
<mconnor> I like the non-modal and transient stuff
<asac> mconnor: then please give me that input and i will forward that.
<mconnor> ok
<mconnor> (note: transparency fail) ;)
<britta_> ?question. For the first time ever I don't seem to have much success with installing lightning for thunderbird. Thunderbird runs fine, but I can't see the calendar lightning as I normally can. I have sudo apt-get removed and installed a couple of times, but no difference. Does anybody have a suggestion?
<britta_> forgot to add, am running ubuntu 8.10
<asac> britta_: how do you install it?
<britta_> the console. sudo apt-get install thunderbird lightning
<britta_> asac: + copied my old mozilla thunderbird folder into the new installation.
<asac> britta_: go to tools -> addons in thunderbird ... check whether "uninstall" isavailable for lightning there
<asac> if so uninstall
<britta_> asac: I can't even see lightning there - which could be the explanation.
<britta_> Just tried installing agina, but am told that lightning is already the latest version
<britta_> agina = again
<asac> britta_: stop tbird and try to sudo touch /usr/lib/thunderbird/.autoreg
<asac> then run again
<britta_> asac: by stop thunderbird you mean close it?
<asac> j
<asac> yes
<britta_> asac: still nothing there. I did sudo touch /usr/lib/thunderbird/.autoreg. it just went to a new prompt.
<asac> you have to restart thunderbird ... if that doesnt help move your profile away and see if it works with new profile
<asac> britta_: ^^
<britta_> asac: will try that and be back. Thansk
 * asac  runs memcheck ... bbl
<britta_> asac: I hope you see this. For some reason it didn't work, but I downloaded lightning and installed it through tools ->ad ons. Now it works. Strange... Thanks a lot for your help.
<huayra> can I ask about mozilla plugins in this channel?
<huayra> I have an issue with hardy and gnash on PPC
<huayra> and I would like to solve it :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-04
<asac> hi
<asac> fta: whats the status on fonts?
<asac> is that fixed?
<fta> asac, i doubt it
<asac> fta: if you give me bug id i would like to reraise this ;)
<fta2> asac, bug 305394, mozilla bug 458612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305394 in fontconfig "No subpixel smoothing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305394
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "(Ubuntu) system fontconfig settings override GNOME font rendering screen settings" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<asac> mconnor: awake/on?
<fta2> asac, so, the font bug?
<asac> fta2: i targetted it as RC for jaunty now ... will try to raise that tomorrow when i have a minute again
<mconnor> asac: for some value of awake, yes
<asac> mconnor: access to email?
<asac> ;)
<mconnor> asac: always
<mconnor> (for better or for worse)
<asac> mconnor: i talked to our usability folks a bout the complains you raised and asked them to give me the real concept they want to go for ... i will send it to you
<asac> mconnor: can you take a quick look and tell what you think?
<mconnor> sure
<asac> mconnor: ok sent
<mconnor> asac: so, why the hell is this private?
<asac> mconnor: what do you mean?
<mconnor> This is a private draft. When complete, we will publish it and propose it
<mconnor> for integration into the Gnome Human Interface Guidelines and KDE4 Human
<mconnor> Interface Guidelines.
<asac> hmm
<mconnor> seems pretty Microsoft-ish
<asac> hmmm .... i asked them and they said it wasnt really private
<asac> let me check
<mconnor> please do
<mconnor> because I'd like to stick this on a wiki and link people to it, or something
<mconnor> I mean, a lotof this is pure assertion so far
<mconnor> I get their logic, I just think it's wrong
<mconnor> I mean, if I have a transient notification telling me stuff's done, then I know it's done, and I don't have to switch windows/desktops/whatever to find out that info
<mconnor> if I have to switch to the window to discover that yes, in fact, the download is finished, and not that it had an error or some other reason that window needs attention
<asac> hmm
<mconnor> then I've just been more forcefully switched out of my context
<asac> they say its not confidential ... its private in the sense that it hasnt been published yet. i will ask about wiki stuff now
<mconnor> I mean, the principle was "if I miss the notification, it's not a big deal"
<mconnor> if we use a WM call to get attention, then I will need to click on that window sooner or later to find out why it's asking for attention
<mconnor> that's making that notification _more_ imperative, no?
<mconnor> asac: even better would be a channel where I could talk to them about this
<mconnor> asac: I mean, it's a fundamental disagreement of what's more intrusive
<mconnor> it really seems like they're trying to reinvent the wheel here, but their rationale is weak
<mconnor> IMO
<asac> mconnor: ok ... we are working on getting this public to get input from multiple sides. i will paste the url to you once its somewhere
<mconnor> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> mconnor: do you have user-experience folks at mozilla that also could take a look?
<mconnor> yeah, we have at least five across various groups
<mconnor> as in, people who actually do UX full time
<mconnor> not counting the people who've done other design stuff as a secondary role
<asac> mconnor: sigh ... so it will still take a week; they seem to have promissed to key-community contributors to get their feedback first as it seems :/
<mconnor> ah, politics
<asac> yes ... i think some community contributors dont like parts of it ;)
<mconnor> Open Source: You're Doing It Wrong
<asac> so maybe in a week it will look different ;)
<mpt> Rheeeeeeeeet!
<mconnor> Rheeeeeeeeeeet!
<asac> mconnor: i agree ... but well.
<[reed]> it's mpt!
<mpt> hi [reed], hi mconnor
<[reed]> mconnor: this is Linux... it's "free software" instead, didn'tyaknow?
<mconnor> mpt: are you behind this well-meaning travesty of wheel reinvention?
<[reed]> :p
<mpt> mconnor, I have my fingers in every spoke
<mpt> It's quite painful
<mconnor> I can imagine
<mconnor> and it's not even public yet!
<mpt> yes
<mpt> We are trying to minimize the whine factor
<mconnor> my flippant recommendation is "just duplicate Growl" fwiw ;)
<mpt> and we think we can do that best by getting Top Men and Top Women to comment on it for a week before making it more public
<mpt> You being among the Top Men, of course
<asac> King ;)
<mconnor> haha
<mconnor> mpt: so, my basic assertion is that, as I said above, Growl gets this right.  There's no queue, there's no permanence.  You get information that may/may not be something you want to act on (to use the examples from the email, an IM in the background, or wireless disconnection, or something
<mconnor> by the very act of showing me information, you're presenting me with a choice
<mconnor> but a choice I am equipped to make, because I have the basic context already
<mconnor> if you use a WM_NOTIFY or whatever, all I know is that my taskbar is saying "click on this window" and I have a harder choice
<mconnor> and it's a bigger interrupt than just glancing at the corner of my window
<mpt> mconnor, I use Growl on my Mac, and it's nice most of the time
<mconnor> also, in most WMs I've used, it's a permanent state, so it will continue to demand attention
<mpt> mconnor, but when it goes wrong (i.e. puts up a bubble where I was about to click something), it goes wrong badly
<mpt> I end up having to click three times instead of once
<mconnor> I think that's fixable
<mconnor> by not showing notifications when the mouse is there
<mconnor> the problem is, I think that the usability win from being able to click the notification and getting immediately to the context I care about is
<mconnor> much greater than the annoyance in accidentally clicking
<mconnor> mpt: basically, the "one click to get to my downloads, regardless of what I'm doing" bit is pretty good, and better than "switch to app, open correct window"
<mpt> So the "usability win" = the greater context provided by a bubble vs. a taskbar button
<mconnor> and the direct win in being able to jump directly there
<mconnor> mental model time:
<mpt> That's no different, clicking on the taskbar button will take you directly there too
<mconnor> on platforms with taskbar button per window, yeah
<mconnor> not Win 7 or OS X, of course
<mpt> yes
<mconnor> but the question is whether I want to do that
<mpt> OS X doesn't have a notification bubble system built in in the first place :-)
<mconnor> yeah, instead they flash the dock, and you have to break your context even more to find out what it's bouncing the damn dock icon for
<mpt> (despite Growl deliberately being licensed so that Apple could incorporate it if they wanted)
<mpt> yes
<mconnor> that's my problem, I don't want a permanent notification that is basically saying "You should click me"
<mconnor> I want to say "oh hi, your stuff is done" in a transient way
<mconnor> if you want to go to that window, you can click the notify button
<mconnor> if you don't, you ignore it, and you aren't left with something annoying you, or having to break stride to find out why Firefox is bugging you
<mpt> One issue with that is, it imposes a rather short and rather arbitrary time limit
<mconnor> it does, yes
<mpt> If you click the box within X seconds you're fine, but if you reach it in X.01 seconds, sorry, you're clicking something else
<mconnor> well, I like growl's fade thing there
<mconnor> it'll unfade if  you focus it during the slow fade out
<mconnor> and remain as long as you have it hovered with the mouse
<mconnor> which makes it fairly hard to accidentally click on whatever's behind that area, unless you're trying for FPS headshot quick twitch clicking
<mconnor> but that's the thing, it's not for something critical, it's primarily informational
<mconnor> you can still take action on that information without the callback, but it's just easier this way
<mconnor> and we only use these notifications as a "by the way, X, if you want to do somthing with it"
<mpt> One of the problems we're trying to curtail is that application developers *have* been using it for critical things
<mpt> e.g. http://cyberelk.net/tim/2009/02/03/screenshots-system-config-printer-11/
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> that does seem rather odd...
<mconnor> Golden Hammer much?
<mconnor> I mean, the "printer added" one, minus the widgets, seems fine
<mconnor> I like that on Windows, "driver found and installed for your thing, kthxbye"
<mconnor> but, uh, auth required?
<mconnor> wtf
<mpt> There's an explanation in the last comment (probably fixable another way, but anyway)
<mpt> My favorite other example is http://xgoat.com/wp/wp-content/oops.png
<mconnor> ow
<mconnor> OW
<mconnor> so this is the clueless developer replacment for modal dialogs, or something?
<mpt> pretty much
 * mconnor sighs
<mpt> Just like modal dialogs, but with added yellow!
<mpt> The battery in your computer may have been recalled by %s and you may be at risk. For more information visit the %s battery recall website. ( Visit recall website ) ( Do not show me this again )
<mconnor> these, yes, you need to use the WM notify bit
<mpt> Actually "Do not show me this again" is probably the single most common button in the notification bubbles we've reviewed
<mconnor> because the user _has_ to do something with it
<mconnor> that, to me, is the key here
<mconnor> none of the stuff we use notifications are situations where we _require_ interaction
<mconnor> "stuff is done" "things are available to be updated, but that'll happen on next start anyway"
<mconnor> which is why we're not more aggressive
<mpt> Ubuntu patches out the "things are available to be updated" case, so I haven't been able to see it yet
<mpt> What happens when you click on it?
<mconnor> ubuntu disables the app updater, but not the extensions case
<mpt> asac showed me that extensions are handled by the big wizardy window at launch
<mconnor> in the add-ons case, it opens the add-ons manager and focuses the updates tab
<mconnor> yeah, that window needs to die, sigh
<mconnor> that's if you don't respond to the notification, of course
<mconnor> if you do, you won't see it on the restart
<mconnor> iirc
<asac> how frequently do you check for extension updates if you didnt find any on startup?
<mconnor> we don't check on startup
<mconnor> we check daily
<mconnor> and we apply updates on next startup
<mconnor> same with software update for non distro packages
<mpt> So the parallel of our Downloads proposal would be for the Add-Ons window to open, focus the Updates tab, and request attention
<mconnor> right
<mconnor> but that, to me, is more demanding and insistent
<mconnor> I'm going to have to switch to that window at some point to find out what Firefox wants
<mpt> true
<mpt> I'm very sorry about this, but there's a team expedition to a drowned spaceship and we're leaving shortly
<mconnor> and since that can also mean "download failed to complete" I need to click on it every time
<mpt> I'll be glad to continue this discussion tomorrow if you like
<mconnor> dude, spaceship > UX
<mpt> (disclaimer: not *really* a spaceship)
<mconnor> where are you based anyway?
<mconnor> NZ still?
<mpt> Based in London, but working in Berlin this week
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> coming to FOSDEM perchance?
<mpt> possibly, now that you suggest it
<mpt> anyway, must dash now
<mconnor> ok
<mpt> ttfn
<dtchen> fta: (RE: identi.ca notice) yeah, driver issue, may be fixed in 1.0.19 (but not likely)
<dtchen> fta: have you tried using tsched=0 ?
<fta> no, where should i put that?
<dtchen> /etc/pulse/default.pa : load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0
<dtchen> should be line 61
<fta> i just lost sound while playing openarena (while waiting for something to complete), yet p-a is still alive
<dtchen> the pa daemon being alive is not a good indicator of anything, really
<dtchen> unfortunately, one can't query internal sink/source state in 0.9.14
<fta> at least, it's not an abort() that makes all other apps freeze or die
<piratenaapje> fta: Any progress on o-k? :p
<fta> piratenaapje, none
<dtchen> e.g., it will still be alive via `pgrep' but won't actually have grabbed anything in /dev/snd/* via libasound2
<piratenaapje> Didn't feed a MOTU to take it over?
<dtchen> yeah, at least there's a null sink always loaded now
<piratenaapje> euh find
<fta> piratenaapje, been busy with work
<piratenaapje> ah alright
<petski> hi all. Just saw the last changelog entry ("we're using nspluginwrapper on amd64") of the flashplugin-nonfree package in jaunty and was wondering ...; Any plans to include the 64-bit plugin provided by Adobe into jaunty?
<dtchen> petski: if and only if it's released by Adobe as stable
<dtchen> their redistribution terms prohibit anything not stable
<petski> any place/PPA where I can already test the 64-bit version of lashplugin-nonfree
<dtchen> sure, a number of community member's ppas have varying packages
<dtchen> most of them don't bother to track the changes in jaunty
<dtchen> members'
<petski> Kees Cook (hehe, not "just a member"): Support alpha native 64bit flash plugin
<dtchen> he made that change in 10.0.15.3ubuntu1
<dtchen> it was reverted in 10.0.15.3ubuntu2
<petski> The 64-bit Flash Player 10 alpha refresh for Linux was released on December 16, 2008. .... Kees package was born on Mon, 17 Nov 2008 08:44:55 -0800
<dtchen> ...and?
<petski> Kees' package doesn't include Adobe's "refresh"
<dtchen> i'm sure you can find other packages that have updated sha1sums/md5sums
<dtchen> barring that, you could just download from labs.a.c directly and slap the shared lib into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<petski> was just planning to do so, thank for the help
<fta> E: module-alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0.
<fta> dtchen, ^^
<dtchen> fta: ok, good; not a pa issue then - much as i suspected
<dtchen> sigh, so many deep stack magic tricks required
<fta> i just unpaused rhythmbox
<dtchen> how come i never see these bugs with conexant hw? ;)
<fta> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fta>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a002
<dtchen> hoorah for realtek :/
<dtchen> to be honest, realtek hda hw is actually more featureful than conexant hda hw but clearly is ... suboptimal in the driver
<fta> dtchen, it's a quite cheap gigabyte motherboard, i didn't care much when i bought it, i just wanted something with 2 eth ports, a socket for a dual core 2, 4 mem slots, and any 5.1+ integrated sound chip
<dtchen> i suppose we could try adjusting bdl_pos_adj for you
<dtchen> fta: do you still have output from your alsa-info.sh pastebinned?
<fta> hm, i can dig into my logs
<fta> dtchen, here is a fresh one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/113793/
<fta> Pulseaudio:
<fta>       Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)
<fta>       Running - No
<fta> i doubt it :)
<dtchen> yeah, i'll push an update to travis/takashi
<dtchen> quite a few of those checks are inane
<dtchen> see, code like this just warms my heart :/
<dtchen> pos_adj = (pos_adj * runtime->rate + 47999) / 48000;
<dtchen> ok, please try adjusting
<dtchen> bdl_pos_adj
<fta> where?
<dtchen> intel hda defaults to 1; you need to increase it by powers of 2 until the symptom is relieved
<dtchen> one method is to kill all apps using audio, then rmmod snd-hda-intel and modprobe snd-hda-intel bdl_pos_adj=2
<dtchen> you could also place an options line in /etc/modprobe.d/
<dtchen> e.g., options snd-hda-intel bdl_pos_adj=2
<dtchen> effected on modprobe
<dtchen> any value beyond 2**5 is a real problem, though
<fta> ok, will try but i don't want to kill or reboot now, i'm working on something. I will let you know.
<fta> mozilla bug 461277
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461277 in Embedding: GTK Widget "use G_TYPE instead of deprecated GTK_ macros in gtkmozembed.h" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461277
<fta> asac, [reed]: the patch in mozilla bug 461277 got a r+ but is not committed, yet, someone else committed a part (1/3) of it so it's weird now, http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/diff/ce7f39495675/embedding/browser/gtk/src/gtkmozembed.h
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461277 in Embedding: GTK Widget "use G_TYPE instead of deprecated GTK_ macros in gtkmozembed.h" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461277
<fta> asac, i mean, your patch is now 1/3 obsolete
<fta> mozilla bug 474116
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 474116 in Widget: Gtk "Clean up deprecated GTK symbols" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=474116
<fta> too bad for your sr+
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-05
<fta> [reed], would it be possible to have revids somewhere in http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushlog ?
<fta> in addition to those ugly changesets
<fta> asac, 1st round, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> asac, i just started my improved bot with just xul/ff 3.2, daily for now
<fta> this is for hardy->jaunty
<[reed]> fta: does http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml have what you need?
<[reed]> oh, that's not a feed
<fta> i don't really need a feed
<fta> i need a way to get the revid of the tip with the date
<fta> preferably in a unique timezone, unlike what is available today
<fta> the xml feed is fine for the date but lack the rev id
<[reed]> file a bug under mozilla.org :: Hg Customizations
<wikz> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449691
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449691 in Mail Window Front End "improved message (view) reader pane" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> fta: yeah. when i wanted to commit it the tree was frozen
<asac> fta: so how much mem do we need ffor the daily ppa?
<mpt> rheet
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, depends, what for? the ppa size, or archives?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> fta: 20:22 < toddw> asac: for the Python, Komodo requires a shared Python build (which should  be okay as system Python)
<asac> 20:23 < toddw> asac: then the build scripts "build.py" would need to be tweaked to  override the siloedPython setup
<fta> just xul + ff = 1G already
<asac> i guess that doesnt really help though
<asac> fta: yeah. so what size should we ask for to get started?
<asac> 20?
<fta> depends of what we want to put in there
<asac> 50?
<fta> lol, 20 is enough, as there's only two versions of each binary at any given time (and only 1 once the superseded ones are removed)
<asac> fta: really? ... ok. thought we would at least have  abit of history
<fta> we want to but that's not how the ppa quota is working, afaik
<fta> archives in librarian is a different thing
<fta> this is 30 days max of superseded binaries
<fta> disregarding the size
<fta> if we want more, we need to backup those ourselves, or request an exception
<asac> yeah
<asac> so you say the superseeded bits are not in the quota
<asac> ?
<fta> i think so
<fta> but maybe i'm wrong
<asac> ok. i will tell mrevell that we want 20
<fta> Bug 316773 :(
<ubottu> Bug 316773 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/316773 is private
<asac> what bug is that=?
<asac> i mean ... how did you get it?
<fta> i filed it
<asac> fta: i think we should also do comm-central nighlies
<asac> fta: why did you mark it private?
<fta> security
<fta> it was about branch whiteboards editable by anyone
<fta> it's Won't Fix now
<asac> thats not security ;) ... really
<asac> open it up
<asac> at least its not severe enough to hide it ;)
<fta> bug 316773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316773 in launchpad-bazaar "branch whiteboards should be editable only by their owners" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316773
<fta> still security but visible now
<asac> yeah
<asac> thx
<asac> hmm ... i think both side have valid arguments
<asac> imo everybody should be able to add stuff to whiteboard
<asac> but not overwrite old things
<asac> fta: i think we want dailies for tbird 3 and ffox 3.1 too
<asac> that should be enough i guess
<asac> otoh ... having 3.0 too would be nice
<fta> if i'm upstream, i don't want anyone not in the team touching to the whiteboards
<fta> for the dailies, yes, sure, i just want to be sure my bot won't do nasty things
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> fta: ok commented on bug
<asac> fta: imo if they dont reconsider wont fix we should open a bug that allows branch owners to disable whiteboard
<fta> asac, at what time do we want the bot to run? midnight? noon?
<fta> 4am?
<asac> fta: yeah 4am is a good time i think ;) ... so we have an update every morning ;)
<asac> for breakfast
<fta> remember i don't test build, it also means FTBFS for breakfast
<mconnor> mpt: so, if you're not at FOSDEM, will you be back in London next week?
<mconnor> we could discuss this in front of a whiteboard, or over pints, or both :)
<mpt> Hi mconnor, I don't think I'll be going to Fosdem, but yes I will be in London next week
<mpt> Would be good to meet you and discuss this more
<mconnor> mpt: where is Canonical, anyway?  I have an appt in Soho Monday morning, and theoretically flying home Wednesday, but that's all up in the air
<mpt> mconnor, Millbank Tower, just south of Westminster
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> I just realized I have no idea how far apart those are!
<mpt> How far apart they are depends on whether it's snowing ;-)
<mconnor> haha
<mconnor> I'm Canadian, I'm used to snow
<mconnor> also, isn't that the point of, y'know, a subway system?
<mpt> No, it isn't <http://severe-delays.livejournal.com/67893.html>
<mpt> (summary: if subway drivers can't get to the station, there's no-one to drive the trains)
<mconnor> haha
<mconnor> rock
<mpt> With buses running, though, Soho Square to Millbank Tower takes about 40 minutes
<mconnor> hmm, that's entirely doable
<mconnor> what about to LHR from there?
<mconnor> I was kinda thinking I'd take the Monday night flight home instead, if I can make that workable and still get stuff done :)
<mpt> Depends on your budget. 1h20m to Terminal 1/2/3 if you're ok with shelling out £16.50 for the Heathrow Express. 1h30m with £6.90 for the Heathrow Connect.
<mpt> (Either way, add about 5 minutes for Terminal 4 or 5.)
<mconnor> ten pounds to save ten minutes seems excessive, wow
<mconnor> I guess location matters
<mconnor> mpt: dare I ask what an airport car costs?
<mconnor> since driving is apparently 34 minutes with traffic
<mpt> That I don't know, sorry, your googling would be as good as mine
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> 37 pounds
<mconnor> that seems reasonable-ish to save an hour, given what I'm spending already to be in London...
<mconnor> or I can just fly home Tuesday and spend Monday night in a nice pub :)
<asac> good to see that you two are going to discuss this. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> anyone have a clue as to where i can change where the quoted text is in TB. I want my message to be above quoted text but cant seem to find the setting
<gnomefreak> asac: fta anyway to generate upstream tarball using the version in debian/changelog?
<asac> gnomefreak: just use the date term there
<asac> and use DEBIAN_DATE=xxxxxxxxtyyyyyy
<fta> depends if it comes from a tag or not
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/616311 using from what #bzr told me to try
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2.0: remote site does not even have current version  << bothers me the most from the error
<fta> debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20090201r1815
<gnomefreak> thanks trying now
<gnomefreak> i thought DD used =20090301txxxx
<gnomefreak> but r is working fine it looks
<fta> it does, but from cvs only, for all other vcs that has a concept of revision id, it's 'r' (revision) instead of 't' (time)
<fta> -from+for
<fta> have
<gnomefreak> ah thanks i saved it in my file for commands and friends
<asac> fta: may i upload latest 3.1.head?
<asac> or do you want to do that?
<fta> I can do it but it's a snapshot
<asac> fta: just do  ... i mean the b3 will be out soon
<asac> and we can bump again then
<fta> ok
<asac> its just that i need unversioned .pc files so seb can esily test ephy
<asac> thanks
<saivann> asac : ping
<asac> saivann: png
<saivann> asac : I'm about to have lightning-extension-locales and sunbird-locales ready for jaunty (in around 1 hour). I'll subscribe you to bug 324635 so you can review the packages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324635 in sunbird-locales "lightning-extension-locales needs update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324635
<asac> saivann: ok thanks. also add info what you did for testing
<asac> fta: oh ... is .head already psat b3?
<saivann> asac : I will do, thanks :)
<asac> or still b3 pre?
 * asac wonders whether they did a mini branch on 1.9.1 branch for b3
<fta> i don't think so
<asac> ok
<asac> then all fine
<asac> fta: just push the stuff  ... and tell me when you hvae closed -devscripts
<fta> will do
<fta> i'm sick of fighting with gvfs: gnome bug 570659
<ubottu> Gnome bug 570659 in webdav backend "davs not working with gvfs" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=570659
<asac> hmm
<asac> @time
<fta> asac, can we push m-d now? i mean, with the freeze going on
<saivann> asac : the locales are ready for your review : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sunbird-locales/+bug/324635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324635 in sunbird-locales "lightning-extension-locales needs update" [High,In progress]
<asac> fta: oh ... good point ;)
<asac> fta: its not on CD though
<asac> fta: if its closed i will push it together with sec update to jaunty
<asac> either tonight or tomorr morning
<fta> asac, ok, what do you need, just the branch or a diff.gz/dsc
<asac> fta: ok its open
<asac> fta: i just need moz-devscript branch with closed changelog on top
<fta> Pushed up to revision 195.
<asac> ok updating from lp:mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts
<fta> ~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/
<fta> yep
<fta> oh, in xul 1.9.1, i have -testsuite* now.. it means 2 NEW bin
<fta> asac, too bad the testsuite package is not fully operational
<asac> fta: what is Carp?
<fta> in perl?
<asac> fta: thats not a problem
<asac> fta: just push now
<asac> i have all the folks around here to push that through
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> fta: maybe check that we really have removed the versions from the .pc files on 1.9.1
<fta> Carp is a module providing carp/cluck/croak/confess, ~ equiv of warn/die for classes/objects
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> not sure what that is  though ;)
<asac> sounds cryptic ;)
<fta> it reports errors from perspective of the caller
<fta> and even provides a stack trace
<fta> man Carp (if you have perl-doc installed)
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> i think the info you gave is enough ;)
<asac> fta: done
<fta> with warn and die, you see the file/lineno of that particular line, you sometimes want to expose the caller instead, or a full stack
<fta> thanks
<asac> fta: two weeks until feature freeze
<asac> 10 days even
<asac> hmm ... two weeks ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> ok trying uxa now
<asac> for intel cards
<asac> (new accellmethod)
<fta> asac, 1.9.1~b3~hg20090117r22878 not the freshest but it will do
<fta> pushing the huge xul...
<fta> i should update prism too. it's damn old :(
<fta> asac, xul 1.9.1 is still b3pre upstream
<asac> fta: fine
<asac> i think its safe to deliver that to jaunty then ;)
<fta> i pushed the one that was in my ppa
<asac> good
<asac> fta: did you also push ffox or just xul?
<fta> both
<fta> otherwise, gre would have failed
<fta> b2 vs b3pre
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<fta> it's nice to push those tarballs in 1sec :)
<asac> 100Mbit?
<fta> yes
<fta> Estimated archive size: 777.9 MiB
<fta> strange, it was 990M this morning
<fta> and nothing should have been removed
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa  step 2, ff3.1
<asac> fta: thats great
<asac> so ... tbird 3?
<asac> not sure if we should also do 1.9/3.0 xul/ffox
<fta> not today
<asac> heh
<asac> no need to
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bug-lp-ppa.png
<asac> fta: yeah. rendering issueß
<asac> i dont see it here
<asac> fta: did we drop symbolic-functsions yet?
<asac> from 3.1?
<fta> i don't remember, my day was looooong and i'm falling asleep
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/114188/
<fta> that's how the conf of my (~new) bot looks like
<asac> fta: hmm ... i dont have a release on the .head branch yet
<asac> xul 1.9.1
<fta> eh?
<asac> its still unreleased
<asac> Tree is up to date at revision 416.
<fta> oops, pushed; i thought i did it
<fta> done
<fta> 417
<asac> thy
<fta> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head/
<fta> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<fta> ??
<fta> oh damn, my fault
<fta> don't pull 3.1 just yet
<asac> fta: you bzr bind ;)
<asac> err use i ment
<asac> not you
<fta> ok, #393
<fta> i didn't overwrite
<fta> we'll see if my bot will survive to this
<asac> so you merged?
<fta> yes
<fta> i worked in the bot, i should not do that
<fta> the problem of not bumping *.head daily is that xul and ff will now diverge regarding their versions, when we have something to fix in one but not in the other
<fta> btw, i have a bunch of *.daily* branches now, i will push them in the ~umd
<asac> fta: what purpose do they have?
<fta> just showing history
<asac> ok ... as long as we dont merge from there
<asac> so when we change .head those probably need to be overwritten or force-merged or sometjing
<fta> we should never touch them
<asac> yes of course
<asac> so are we resetting them when .head gets a new commit?
<fta> no, the bot just merges and resolve conflicts in d/changelog (and d/control because i tweak versions in there)
<fta> +s
<fta> asac, you will have the pleasure to fix the diverged patches every morning ;)
<fta> hopefully not *every* morning
<fta> that will boost the motivation to get the patches upstreamed :P
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: one thing would habve been to forward the python stuff
<asac> ;)
<asac> before pushing to .head ;)
<fta> ^upstreamed^committed ;)
<fta> (csh syntax)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: latest 3.1 seems to have better fonts
<asac> they look quite great here for me
<fta> dtchen, my mplayer lost sound after I unpaused it
<fta> E: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 3221224932 bytes (18260912 ms) Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the PulseAudio developers.
<fta> E: module-alsa-sink.c: snd_pcm_mmap_commit: Device or resource busy
<fta> dtchen, ^^
<dtchen> fta: yes, i have local changes that address it
<asac> dtchen: new nick?
<dtchen> they didn't make it into the latest PA upload, but i can push to my ppa
<dtchen> asac: "new" old
<asac> i liked crimusn ;)
<asac> err ... flipflip
<fta> me too :)
<dtchen> fta: uploaded, queued, etc.
<fta> ok, thanks. I'll try tomorrow.
<dtchen> upstream git HEAD fixes quite a few of these issues, but the changes are very invasive
<dtchen> soname bump, too
<fta> jaunty is a dev version, isn't what dev versions are for?
<asac> 12 days till feature freeze ;)
<fta> is that better to ship jaunty with crappy sound?
<asac> i think we have a plan for that ;)
<asac> we will blacklist a bunch of things
<asac> for glitch free
<asac> at least thatsa what came out of the sprint
<asac> dtchen: is glitch free really the main issue we havehere?
<dtchen> asac: it's one of them
<dtchen> asac: there are a number of issues in the audio stack
<dtchen> reaches all the way down from broken hw (e.g., HDA codecs) to how PA is configured by default to GUI apps to manipulate PA
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/2111687
<asac> so blacklist glitch free + use alsa mixer is curreent way to move forward
 * dtchen contemplates how to wrangle it
<dtchen> so, patch PA to check hal before enabling tsched?
<dtchen> that's gonna be a sick patch
<dtchen> otherwise, we could revert to using alsa completely by setting tsched=0 for everyone
<dtchen> glitch-free does tend to act more sensibly once the watermark has been set high enough; otherwise, with tsched=0, PA just uses alsa's interrupt-based scheme
<asac> dtchen: isnt glicht free about finding a perfect buffer size?
<asac> dtchen: (besides other things)
<dtchen> yes
<asac> wouldnt it be possible to ust use a big cache?
<asac> from what i understood the problem is supposed to be that some drivers give a bad value for that cache heurisitc
<dtchen> yes, and you can approach it from either the driver or from PA
<asac> right. but from my experiences with drivers, they take ages to get fixed ... if not forever
<asac> so we need some kind of workaround for now
<dtchen> sadly, there's no uninvasive workaround that will work for everyone
<asac> at least for wifi i am waiting and waiting ... and while there are improvements they always get about the same mount of regressions
<dtchen> if the tsched=0 was decided for all chipsets, that's a simple one-line change in etc/pulse/default.pa.in
<dtchen> err, src/daemon/default.pa.in
<dtchen> if it's to be selective, well, that's going to be a weekend hackfest
<asac> but wouldnt tsched cause stuttering on a bunch of chips?
<asac> tsched=0 i mean
<asac> cool ... new hal is there ... i can finally boot my 2.6.29 rc3 kernel again
 * asac reboots
<dtchen> right now it causes stuttering on just about all hw depending on the user's workload
<dtchen> the stuttering is most noticeable immediately after the pulseaudio daemon has been invoked
<dtchen> at that point, the buffering hasn't settled
<dtchen> at some point (normally within a few seconds), it has settled
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-06
<asac> ahoi
<asac> fta: firefox-3.1 build is broken
<asac> it has b2 as MaxVersion
<fta> ??
<fta> asac, ??
<[reed]> fta: did you addd checkin-needed to mozilla bug 461277?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461277 in Embedding: GTK Widget "use G_TYPE instead of deprecated GTK_ macros in gtkmozembed.h" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461277
<[reed]> oh
<fta> not my bug
<[reed]> that's asac's fault
<[reed]> he should have landed it himself
<[reed]> if he doesn't have time, he can add checkin-needed
<[reed]> and then ping me
<asac> fta: try to install the firefox-3.1 packages from archive -> busted
<asac> fta: i added the lower biuld-depends bound now
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> fta asac ping
<BUGabundo> "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b2 and 1.9.1b2."
<BUGabundo> getting probs again, after todays update!
<BUGabundo> apport can't lunch firefox
<asac> BUGabundo: downgrade for the time being
<asac> update coming soonish
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> just running 3.2 for now!
<asac> yeah sorry
<asac> all will be fine ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah... we all hate regressions
 * BUGabundo and now we return to our regular broadcast, at #Tokamak2
<fta2> asac, it never happens in my ppa because my bot imposes strict build deps for xul
<asac> fta2: yes. all fine. i will test something else and just upload .head again
<asac> with bumped lower bound
<fta2> a while ago, i wanted to force a FTBFS when this happens
<asac> fta2: when what happens?
<fta2> maybe I should do it
<fta2> gre mismatch
<asac> fta2: bumping lower bounds is better because it will go into dependency wait
<asac> and you dont have to retry on all archs that are slow and so on
<fta2> but you have to update the branch each time upstream bump it
<fta2> that's why i dropped it in the 1st place, as long as i was in my ppa, it was all fine
<asac> well ... just when we upload to real archive
<asac> you already do that in your auto build stuff
<fta2> Upload Warnings:
<fta2> PPA exceeded its size limit (1733.00 of 1024.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<asac> fta2: daily?
<asac> yes. thats ok. i talked to mrevell .. i have just have him to give the number
<fta2> Upload Warnings:
<fta2> PPA exceeded its size limit (2113.00 of 1024.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<fta2> i'm flooded with logs
<asac> -daily?
<asac> or something else?
<fta2> daily
<fta2> mine is limited to 7G now
<asac> sigh
<asac> symbolic functions is not the cause for the remote client crashes
<asac> better trying to rebuild ffox for real now
<BUGabundo> fta2 7G ? damn
<fta2> BUGabundo, ? why damn?
<BUGabundo> really big sources!
<fta2> Bug 325986 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325986 in bash "learning the shell, some commands don't work" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325986
<fta2> it was filed on firefox-3.0
<BUGabundo> eheheeeheh
<asac> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have a diff of what you did to fix_ftbfs_with_cairo_fb.patch
<gnomefreak> if not i can grab it i was hoping you could save me a step or 3
<asac> gnomefreak: isnt the branch fixed?
<gnomefreak> asac: no its failing to apply
<gnomefreak> ill get error in a few moniutes since i dont remember yesterday error
<asac> gnomefreak: which btranch/package are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> SM2
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i fixed that. did you try to pull the latest?
<gnomefreak> its a gfx
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> yeah i know it
<asac> let me check
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: its committed let me see if its not pushed .... should be rev 191
<gnomefreak> yes it was pushed
<asac> gnomefreak: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-2.0.dev
<asac> that definitly works
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes it failed yesterday to apply patch ill get you the error as soon as it fails again
<gnomefreak> 190 is the revision that was pushed.
<asac> gnomefreak: its 191
<asac> gnomefreak: look at the branch
<asac> i pasted
<gnomefreak> i am looking at it. 191 was wallet
<asac> 15:35 < asac> gnomefreak:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-2.0.dev
<asac> yeah ... 190 is the fix
<asac> just produce the proper orig.tar.gz tarball
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20090201r1815 is what i ran to produce the tarball
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a3~hg20090201r1815+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz is what i got
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/617231
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> did you forget to remove a part. it looks like it cant find the file in source to patch
<asac> i am just trying
<asac> i definitl yhave no chnages in my local bzr branch that arent pushed
<gnomefreak> I'm building off the mt branch
<asac> seamonkey-2.0_2.0~a3~hg20090201r1815+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. the branch i gave above is it
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe do a fresh checkout?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know if it fails to apply patches and if its still me ill try to pull again
<gnomefreak> its fairly early in build
<gnomefreak> gfx isnt a dir in mozilla
<gnomefreak> from what the unpacked source gives me
<asac> gnomefreak: in dieed
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> dont try find gfx .
<gnomefreak> its in moxilla
<gnomefreak> patch mozilla/mozilla/gfx
<gnomefreak> path even
<gnomefreak> test/seamonkey-2.0/work/build-area/seamonkey-2.0-2.0~a3
<gnomefreak> ~hg20090201r1815+nobinonly/mozilla/mozilla/gfx/thebes/src
<gnomefreak> why would they do that why not just place it in upper level dir
<gnomefreak> ill see if i hae time to get to it sometime after email
<gnomefreak> mozilla 395668
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 395668 in XUL "TITLE tool-tip popups remain for only 5 seconds, might need more time to read" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=395668
<fta2> asac, do you plan to push the fixed ff3.1 or not? people are getting angry and are spamming me :P
<BUGabundo1> please please!! FF3.2 fix one of my bugs but introduced anoter
<fta2> BUGabundo1, bug with 3.2 ?
<fta2> use https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa :)
<fta2> BUGabundo1, are you sure for the gwibber bug? it doesn't work for me
<gnomefreak> anyone have a handy .ical i can use to test in sunbird
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm it seems to be the calendar that is messed up
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<dorgan> hello all
<dorgan> i am hopinh someone in here can help me
<dorgan> I am opening a dialog window via openDialog and now I need to pass the information entered to that parent window how do i do thi?
<asac> dorgan: i think its easiest to give the window a name and use that to refer to it ... or just pass the window as an argument
 * asac on the train
<dorgan> you mean the second parameter of openDialog?
<dorgan> or win = openDialog(...)...?
<asac> dorgan: if you need the child you probably need to give the window a name then
<asac> thought you were looking for the partn
<dorgan> ok let me restate this I have a dialog window that has some fields on it and I need to access those fields from the window that opened the dialog
<dorgan> i am not sure what you mean by name the window
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to get to work its already noon i wont have time today to look at the SM2 patch if you get a spare minute today look at it for me please or i will get to it mondayish.
<dorgan> asac: you still around?
<dorgan> damn
<fta2> [reed], https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/326129
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326129 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.{1,2} bug, merge review comments don't get wrapped into div box" [Undecided,New]
<dorgan> so how do I get the values of fields in a dialog box down to the parent?
<[reed]> fta2: file that upstream, please?
<dorgan> ?
<asac> sry, bad connection (on train 3g)
<asac> dorgan: ^^ sry ... i would suggest to also ask on #web or something
<asac> we are more about firefox development than website stuff ;)
<dorgan> i am developing a thunderbrid extension
<dorgan> lol
<asac> oh
<dorgan> the documentation or better yet explanation of documentation is pretty poor
<asac> dorgan: its a standard javascript thing
<asac> have you looked at MDC?
<dorgan> yeah but I dont think i've ever done it with javascript
<asac> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript
<dorgan> yeah theres nothing on there that tells you how to do it..just how to pass arguments to openDialog() not how to get information from it
<asac> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/window.openDialog
<asac> dorgan: newWindow = openDialog(url, name, features, arg1, arg2, ...)
<asac> so yeah you get the newWindow in that way
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<BUGabundo> since you are talking about a daily package of gwibber
<asac> so you should be able to use that to find the tags you want to manipulate/intrspect
<dorgan> asac: ok so now how to i get a field value out of newWindow?
<asac> introspect
<asac> dorgan: search for the tag (window.getElementById)
<BUGabundo> is it possible to have a package that is a script that justs gets the trunk version and installs it in real time?
<asac> or something
<asac> of course you need to give the field you awant to look at a id
<BUGabundo> basicly just runs 'cd /tmp/;bzr branch lp:gwibber;cd gwibber; sudo python setup.py install'
<dorgan> asac: yeah window.close destroys it
<asac> e.g. <input id="textfield_with_name" ..../>
<dorgan> hmm oki i think there is somethign on that page that can help me
<asac> -> window.getElemrntsBId("textfield_with_name");
<asac> window.getElementById i mean ;)
<asac> look at the dom reference to get all the info: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Gecko_DOM_Reference
<asac> but as i said, thats really basic website javascript swtuff :) ... maybe they didnt document it in that doetail
<asac> try to search for a html javascript tutorial
<dorgan> ok i got it you have to pass it as an argument then edit window.arguments[0] then i can access them
<asac> dorgan: thoguth you wanted to access child window from parent window context and not the other way around
<asac> anyway, I guess you will figure :)
<asac> ok ... most likely i get bad connection soon again ;)
<BUGabundo>  !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BUGabundo>  /topic
<asac> @time
<BUGabundo> asac: I think the bot is dead!
<BUGabundo> bad ubottu
<asac> hmm
<asac> ubottu: wake up call!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up call!
<asac> seems quite reponsive ;)
<asac> ubottu: @time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> !time
<asac> @date
<asac>  @noew
<asac> @now
<asac> seems someone busted the logic that does that
<BUGabundo> hehehe
<fta> back
<BUGabundo> fta: did you read what I said about gwibber daily packaging?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> what do you think about it?
<BUGabundo> much less work for a packager, if it works
<BUGabundo> everytime a user updates his/her system
<BUGabundo> it would check the trunk revision
<fta> but no, i won't recommand users to use a script that does sudo whatever, it's either a package or you're on your own and bye bye the support from the community
<fta> (too long to type in 140 char, grrr)
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaaaahahahahahahaah
<fta> BUGabundo, i can't probably update my bot to produce a deb for each upstream commit
<BUGabundo> np
<fta> Mark talked about just that during the intro of the last UDS, but noone seems to be aware of what is behind that
<BUGabundo> that's something that LP should do in the future by it self
<fta> i doubt it, it won't scale
<BUGabundo> you right
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> but let me ask for another opion on that
<fta> just the mozilla stuff i have in my ppa would be impossible
<fta> add the kernel and openoffice, not to mention gnome, no way
<fta> that would mean a huuuuge server farm
<fta> i kind of like the idea but it needs $$$$
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> fta:@bugabundo: sudo python whatever ?! no way! ever
<BUGabundo> bugabundo:@fta: of course only sudo from trusted sources. if you just got it from bzr, why not?
<fta> it's not tracked by dpkg, so it's looking for troubles
<fta> it's easy enough to bump the package
<BUGabundo> okay, I'll stop promiting that thought
<BUGabundo> I have no idea howto package...
<BUGabundo> I don't even have gwibber installed from deb
<BUGabundo> ever since your version gave me that error about the bump
<fta> which error? which bump?
<BUGabundo> since I just use the trunk, and update daily, no need for deb
<BUGabundo> humm I'll have to check the logs from IRC
<BUGabundo> no idea from head right now
<fta> maybe it's fine for you but it's not for most of the other users
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I do this because I know
<BUGabundo> and I want to...
<BUGabundo> not the best way for other users
<BUGabundo> also I tend to go about several branchs just to get what I want
<BUGabundo> maybe I should build my own branch on code.LP
<BUGabundo> and then just merge from the others what I like.
<fta> well, if you can help get what you like committed in trunk, it's even better
<BUGabundo> don't other developres just make merge requests?
<BUGabundo> isn't that the all idea of distribute coding?
<BUGabundo> by jaunty+1 many new first time devs can just branch from ubuntu packages and just submit merge requests with patchs/fixes
<BUGabundo> just like gwibber and laconica are working right now
<fta> yes, what i meant is vote, and improve either the rationale or the patch itself when it's not welcome as it is but the rationale has been agreed
<BUGabundo> I'm not a coder
<BUGabundo> I do only tiny bits, and mostly for universaty
<BUGabundo> my main area of expertise is as a sysadmin, networking, etc
<BUGabundo> oh nice
<fta> i'm not a coder either
<BUGabundo> ppl filing bugs on the gre prob
<BUGabundo> 326312
<fta> bug 326312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326312 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.1 fails to start: Could not find compatible GRE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326312
<fta> yeah, we have the fix since this morning, it just needs to be pushed
<BUGabundo> yeha I know
<fta> i can push it but the fix is not mine
<BUGabundo> can you put it as in in progress or soemthing?
<fta> sure, i'm bugcontrol
<fta> asac, would you do it or should I ?
<fta> bug 326312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326312 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.1 fails to start: Could not find compatible GRE" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326312
<fta> BUGabundo, please see bug 299863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299863 in gwibber "tabs require double click" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299863
<BUGabundo> yeah!
<BUGabundo> I still get that sometimes
<BUGabundo> the 1st click doesn't actt
<fta> please add a comment, i'll change the status of the bug
<BUGabundo> fta: comment added
<BUGabundo> set to confirmed
<fta> thanks
<fta> dtchen, i will test p-a, should I look for something in particular?
<fta> (it could not be worse than what i feel today) :P
<BUGabundo> are you talking to me?
 * BUGabundo does it shows how tired I am?
<BUGabundo> fta: bug 313602
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313602 in launchpad-bazaar "Please add "build this branch" option" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313602
<BUGabundo> fta: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg04758.html
<BUGabundo> its making some success
<fta> dtchen, no more libpulsecore9 ?
<fta> dtchen, my /etc/pulse/default.pa is totally different, should I overwrite it?
<fta> 785 upgraded, 46 newly installed, 5 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 751MB of archives.
<fta> After this operation, 241MB of additional disk space will be used.
<fta> hmm
<fta> +241MB ??
<fta> dtchen, ??
<dorgan> is it possible to put jquery inside of a thunderbird extension??
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-07
<dtchen> fta: sorry, i'm traveling for a conference this weekend, so 'net access is intermittent. are you referring to themuso's ppa or mine (which no longer has the packages, since they were uploaded to jaunty)?
<fta> dtchen, following your request for testing, i'm using Luke's ppa
<fta> E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-card-restore": file not found
<dtchen> fta: ah, that's a packaging error
<dtchen> thanks, will point it out
<fta> dtchen, in the meantime, any workaround?
<dtchen> you should be able to just comment that load-module line out
<fta> E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-alsa-card": file not found
<fta> twice
<fta> but it's not fatal apparently
<fta> dtchen, ^^
<fta> still no sound
<dtchen> eek, they ended up in libpulse-dev
<dtchen> i should /ctcp trout luke ;)
<fta> is he traveling too?
<dtchen> he should be doing the desktop sprint thing
<dtchen> oh dear, this source package is all sorts of glue-huffing
<dtchen> fta: it's correct to not have a libpulsecore9 anymore; that bit is now required and part of the pulseaudio package
<fta> i had to force it, it was blocking the upgrade
<fta> i mean, dist-upgrade removed it
<fta> upgrade kept pulseaudio on hold
<dtchen> ~ppa2 or ~ppa3?
<fta> ppa3
<dtchen> ok
<fta> 0.9.15~test1-0ubuntu1~ppa3
<dtchen> ok, added missing modules to debian/pulseaudio.install
<dtchen> fta: in the meantime, try installing libpulse-dev; those modules are in that package
<fta> well, it's dragging a lot of other -dev with it, i can wait until tomorrow, it's already late here
<dtchen> ok, thanks for testing!
<fta> mplayer is fine (as always), i can finish my series and go to sleep
<fta> flashplayer is fine too, in ff3.2 so youtube works too
<fta> everything else is silent
<dtchen> looks like they're going directly through alsa?
<fta> seems so
<fta> openarena is fine too
<dtchen> good, at least alsa's not broken yet ;)
<saivann> asac : Any news about bug 324635?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324635 in sunbird-locales "lightning-extension-locales needs update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324635
<XioNoX> Hi!
<XioNoX> Since I4ve updated firefox 3.1 on my jaunty, I've got this error : "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b2 and 1.9.1b2." Someone have an idea ?
<XioNoX> Because only the version "
<XioNoX> 1.9.1b3pre" is installed
<BUGabundo> asac: FF3.1 still not fixed?
<XioNoX> BUGabundo: Still nothing for me :)
<BUGabundo> yeah me neither
<BUGabundo> fta said  it already on the queue
<BUGabundo> but he was waiting for asac ok!
<BUGabundo> 3.2 is a bit messy this week, so I miss 3.1
<BUGabundo> guess I'll have to downgrade
<XioNoX> ok, good to hear that
<XioNoX> I've download
<BUGabundo> XioNoX: not download: DOWNGRADE
<XioNoX> I've download firefox 3.1 b2 32bits to have a working firefox 3.1
<XioNoX> But it is weird that there are no 64bits version on mozilla ftp
<BUGabundo> don't use the upstream version
<BUGabundo> either use the repos, fta PPA, or asac PPA
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> ff 3.1   Installed: 3.1~b3~hg20090122r22900+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> I still don't get your update
<fta2> asac, i still hate n-m
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> what did it do now, fta2?
<fta2> damn, i have to reboot, hibernation didn't work well. brb
<BUGabundo> fta2 yeah sometimes NM doesn't like suspend/hibernate
<fta2> no, back from hibernation, after a few minutes my laptop started to emit a continuous sound, almost an ultra sound
<fta2> not related to nm
<fta2> it's the kernel
<BUGabundo> xiiiii
<BUGabundo>  never seen that
<fta2> i remember the dell guy at uds told me this was a known bug in my laptop series but it was fixed in the kernel now
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/nm1.png
<fta2> @time
<fta2> ping
<fta2> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<fta2> bug 1234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<fta2> ok, i'm still there
<fta2> gwibber crashed on startup
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> gwibber is crashing a bit
<BUGabundo> oh about the click... today its working...
<BUGabundo> haven't had to click twice once
<fta2> it's not, there's no reason why it should be. the way to reproduce it is not clearly identified yet
<fta2> webkit is the crasher here
<BUGabundo> lol
<paran> Hi, I just built the new jaunty b3 firefox-3.1,xulrunner-1.9.1 packages on intrepid. everything builds, but firefox segfaults right away
<paran> do you know if there are any new dependencies?
<fta2> paran, why did you build it yourself? and how?
<paran> because I am using intrepid, and it is not in -backports. I build using prevu as that is easier than manual pbuilder :)
<fta2> we have it in two PPAs for intrepid and hardy
<paran> I have been using my own builds of b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu without any problems
<fta2> well, without more info of how you built yours, i can't help.
<fta2> tested binaries are there: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa
<fta2> and daily builds: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<paran> well, I built using... prevu xulrunner-1.9.1; prevu-update; prevu firefox-3.1
<fta2> (daily = untested)
<paran> and prevu is really just a fancy wrapper around "apt-get source" and pbuilder
<fta2> never heard of prevu so i can't help.
<fta2> sorry
<fta2> try to get a backtrace, maybe it will be helpful to understand what's going on
<paran> as I said, downloading the source and using pbuilder _should_ be the same result. I could try and compare if you like.
<paran> but I will see if the PPA packages works first
<paran> I have been avoiding PPAs in the past because I don't like unsigned repos, but the launchpad team have fixed that now :)
<BUGabundo> fta2 I've been beaching about the segfaults of 3.1 and 3.2 for weeks
<BUGabundo> you said its just like that!
<BUGabundo> eehhe
<BUGabundo> humm do you need another daily build testers?
<fta2> BUGabundo, the only crash i'm aware of is the one on shutdown, for which i filed a bug upstream and no one clearly understand what's happening
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> any time a another up opens a link
<BUGabundo> a new tab/wind is open and I  get a crash/segfault
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa is there for 2 reasons: some people like dailies, we need it to isolate regressions
<BUGabundo> I even marked it as ignore on apport
<fta2> BUGabundo, it's the same crash, it's on shutdown (from the new process that is started when you click, not from the exisiting ff window)
<BUGabundo> starting to use mozilla daily...
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> guess it's the same bug
<BUGabundo> but its not at shutdone
<BUGabundo> unless you count the subprocess the starts, launch, and then dies
<fta2> gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in KJS::Lexer::lex()
<fta2> here it is
<fta2> webkit crash it is
<paran> fta2: hm... your ppa illustrates one other reason I often prefer to backport myself, people throw too many packages in their ppas.
<fta2> paran, don't use it then, i don't mind, i have enough users that are happy with it and send me feedbacks when needed
<paran> fta2: does firefox 3.1 need a new cairo, nspr, nss, mercurial, mozilla-devscripts to work on intrepid? if so then you should probably bump the build-deps :)
<fta2> no
<fta2> try the daily ppa, it has none of those
<fta2> and it's ok on intrepid, afaik
<paran> also, I didn't mean that your ppa wouldn't work
<BUGabundo> fta2: are you ever going to have debug builds on PPAs?
<fta2> BUGabundo, i do, the -dbg are there
<fta2> ppa are not creating -dbgsym so i re-added the good old -dbg
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> is it as good for LP reports?
<fta2> i'd say it's even better
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> everyone just asks me for dbgsym
<fta2> the good thing about dbgsym is that it is transparently created by the builders (it's disabled for PPA)
<fta2> while for -dbg, you need to add them in the d/control file
<fta2> and they are carried in the archive, while -dbgsym are stored some place else
<fta2> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: disabling for PPA build
<fta2> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not doing anything since NO_PKG_MANGLE is given
<fta2> BUGabundo, please don't forward my messages without asking
<fta2> dinner time. cu
<asac> ola
<BUGabundo> ola asac
<BUGabundo> learning Portuguese?
<BUGabundo> dinner
<fta2> asac, here? what should i search for in the lshal output?
<fta2> is there a way to have any kind of info about why my connection is failing? (i just see a "Disconnected" notification)
<BUGabundo> yeah.. I need to learn how to debug NMs timeouts and segfaults
<BUGabundo> got 2 today
<BUGabundo> while transitioning from Open Wifi to WPA2 enterprise
<fta2> asac, i remember from 2 UDS ago that the update manager was supposed to be disabled when using 3G, what's the status on that?
<BUGabundo> did it?
<BUGabundo> is it useful?
<BUGabundo> just to save bandwight?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> most of the time, you have to pay for 3G/GPRS/Edge/... based on usage
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> here too
<BUGabundo> ppl get 1GiB or 2
 * BUGabundo stupid me... closed IM client
<BUGabundo> fta about the debug packages
<BUGabundo> if I only have the -debug, what do I need to run to start it?
<fta2> eh?? the -dbg are only useful inside debuggers like gdb
<fta2> which package do you want to debug?
<BUGabundo> any lol
<BUGabundo> I get pleanty of crashs
<BUGabundo> ok if I can just run gdb, I guess i know all I need
<BUGabundo> already do it daily for pidgin, kmail, etc
<fta2> gdb myapp
<fta2> r
<BUGabundo> now just need to format and reinstall to get more disk
<fta2> make it crash
<fta2> bt
<fta2> all thread b t
<BUGabundo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1             9.3G  8.3G  510M  95% /
<BUGabundo> bt full is what I do
<fta2> 10G! small
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> disk is 320GiBs
<BUGabundo> my mistake
<fta2> dual boot?
<BUGabundo> nope, just jaunty
<BUGabundo>  /home is XFS and I can resize it down
<BUGabundo> even swap is 8GiBs
<asac> BUGabundo: how is your firefox IO on xfs?
<asac> is that notably better than ext3?
<BUGabundo> asac: humm how can I compare?
<BUGabundo> LLOL
<BUGabundo> been runinig this for an year now
<BUGabundo> old laptop was etx3
<BUGabundo> but was a 3 old year machine
<BUGabundo> not fair to compare
<BUGabundo> I want to test ext4
<BUGabundo> no idea if I should go with one or 2 partions scheme
<BUGabundo> asac: any sugestions on that?
<BUGabundo> asac: do you know any !firefox addon to mesure RAM usage for each tab, like !chrome does?
<asac> not sure ... do you see considerable IO in your gnome performance applet?
<fta2> i remember a bug in bugzilla to provide about:memory with a pie chart
<BUGabundo> that would be nice
<fta2> it was supposed to land 1st as an addon
<BUGabundo> I don't have any IO applet
<BUGabundo> just CPU freq and temp sensors
<BUGabundo> asac: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop/fulldesktop.png.php
<BUGabundo> see why i can't have anything else in there
<asac> BUGabundo: syste3m monitor applet allows to monitor io
<BUGabundo> asac: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-SysmonitorScreenlet.py.png
<BUGabundo> too fulled too....eheh
<BUGabundo> and I just have it on the backgound
<asac> i ment applet not screenlet
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> let me get one
<BUGabundo> but I have no idea where to place it
<BUGabundo> all bars are FULL
<fta2> remove the Main Menu and add the Menu Bar (or the opposite, i don't remember which is which)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta2> you will gain ~10%
<BUGabundo> but I use it a bit
<fta2> just the ubuntu logo instead of the logo + App + Places + System
<fta2> it's the same
<fta2> click the logo, you get the 3 menus
<fta2> it's a compact version
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I can leave with that
<fta2> leave ? or live ?
<fta2> :)
<fta2> damn kernel, what is that sound
<asac> not glitch free ;)?
<fta2> it's my laptop
<fta2> massive upgrade yesterday, now it's all different
<fta2> and 3G is slow (i'm in the country side)
<fta2> not sure it's even 3G, damn n-m is silent
<fta2> gives me no clue
<asac> did you took crimsuns changes that he said were "very intrusive" :)?
<asac> fta2: why does nm not tell?
<fta2> not on this laptop, but in my desktop at home, yes
<fta2> if i'm on 3G or some lower network
<fta2> and connection time.. it will cost me a lot
<fta2> and i'm quite sure it locked my other SIM card (I have 2)
<fta2> asac, ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-08
<asac> fta: sry .. i fell asleep
<asac> fta: yes, NM cannot tell which network you are on until we have modemmanager
<asac> the standard is just two non-standard to punch all the modems into NM core
<paran> fta: I tried firefox 3.1 b3 from the daily PPA, same result with instant segfault.
<paran> then I created a intrepid chroot using debootstrap, in there 3.1 b3 works.
<paran> so now I have to try and figure out what it is on my system that triggers this :/
<asac> fta: personally, I never had a locked SIM card in my modem though i entered wrong pin multiple times. In worst case it should ask you for PUK
<saivann> asac : Any news about bug 324635 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324635 in sunbird-locales "lightning-extension-locales needs update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324635
<asac> fta: your pic is the only one that is broken on the identi.ca subscrptions
<asac> saivann: it looked good. unfortunately in the middle of reviewing it my system went down and i had it in /tmp ;)
<asac> so now i have to redo stuff
<saivann> asac : No problem, ping me if needed :)
<asac> BUGabundo: so is ffox 3.1 working for you again?
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> thanks asac
<BUGabundo> I'm now on daily builds too
<BUGabundo> so I'll be nagging you guys a bit more
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> 3.2 is starting to mess even more addons
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> BUGabundo: you could help by using the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat when filing bugs ;)
<asac> once i set stuff to triaged you can even forward upstream ;)
<asac> bugzilla.mozilla.org account required for that obviously
<BUGabundo> yay... more bug work /sarcasm
<BUGabundo> today, even before breakfast I filled 4 bugs...
<BUGabundo> I guess I need to catch up on a low week
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<asac> cool :) ... please ensure that you dont have incompatible addons enabled :) ... i guess you disabled maxversion checks, right ?
<asac> e.g. when you see a bug check that it also happens in safe-mode
<asac> if i know that you do that, i dont need to ask that everytime i process a bug of you ... e.g. saves us 1 round ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I have something like 48 addons
<BUGabundo> most non suported
<BUGabundo> I run nightly tools so they all work
<BUGabundo> SPAM ALERT:
<BUGabundo> Adblock Filterset.G Updater 0.3.1.3
<BUGabundo> Adblock Plus 1.0.1
<BUGabundo> Add N Edit Cookies 0.2.1.3
<BUGabundo> Better Gmail 2 0.7.2
<BUGabundo> Better GReader 0.5.2
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. thats why i am saying: run in -safe-mode and reproduce your issue before filing
<asac> that helps to keep good bug ratio higher ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I usually just run a new profile
<BUGabundo> by the way
<BUGabundo> do you have any idea what weave now uses?
<asac> thats ok too then. if you always do that its good
<BUGabundo> can I get it installed localy?
<asac> BUGabundo: you mean on server side?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> BUGabundo: they have their own crappy server ... yes, you can run that locally
<asac> BUGabundo: i just ended up in issues because i tried to use sqlite
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> if you have no problem using mysql it should work
<BUGabundo> I tried the old webdav
<BUGabundo> but never managed to login
<asac> that doesnt work anymore
<asac> you need the new server which is somewhat streamlined for the weave task
<asac> so somewhat a mix of DAV and their individual extensions
<asac> but their server is in the weave hg repo
<asac> so just a matter of setting it up
<BUGabundo> you lost me
<BUGabundo> so I'll ask again: what does it run ?
<asac> BUGabundo: nothing to get lost
<asac> BUGabundo: get the source code for weave
<asac> and there is a server code directly
<asac> then you will see
<BUGabundo> weave server ?
<asac> you can deploy that on apache
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> do you have a link at hand?
<asac> hg.mozilla.org/labs
<asac> there is weave i think
<asac> oh there is even weaveserver ;)
<asac> use hg clone or use the zip/targz links on top to get a snapshot
<asac> needs apache, python, mysql and maybe something else i cant remember
<asac> err s/python/php/
<BUGabundo> downloading now
<BUGabundo> I have it all
<BUGabundo> will it build now, on 64 bits?
<asac> then this should be easy ;)
<BUGabundo> I remember you patch something to help with it
<asac> BUGabundo: yes that patch is probably still required ... not sure if someone made a package out of it now
<asac> in firefox-extensions
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115675/
<asac> BUGabundo: ^^
<asac> if that doesnt apply cleanly anymore, just fiddle around a bit ;)
<asac> but i guess it does
<BUGabundo> 3UK4Lcfktk?nJi?V=tK>l_JUzQcZ?*KxGh%O^c ztv#F-z|_D7W2Z19n^(#P(GM460Sb12q~-t_Q$dU!K*mB4V;7LI7R1=oke
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> BUGabundo: heh. just ingore that part
<asac> i mean its their problem that they included a binary file in their hg tree
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> weave and weave server extracted
<BUGabundo> so I just patch the weave
<BUGabundo> and copy the server version to my www dit
<BUGabundo> *dir
<BUGabundo> and then build weave addon?
<fta2> asac, can I force n-m to ask me the PIN somehow?
<asac> fta2: check the thread ... i would like to see the serial debug first
<asac> BUGabundo: server side is your task to find out ... i cant remember what i did
<asac> i think you also need to edit some php config file to tell the server where the store is etc.
<fta2> great, at leasdt now i know how to debug nm... will try that on my own broken sim.
<BUGabundo> and how to patch it?
<BUGabundo> I get confused by looking
<fta2> -d
<BUGabundo> at your diff
<asac> fta2: yeah. some modems have wierd AT commands and responses
<asac> BUGabundo: save stuff to file ... remove the binary part from top and run pach -p1 < /path/to/file/you/downloaded.patc
<asac> patch
<fta2> asac, is nm able to unlock the sim now? i mean, providing I enter the puk
<asac> fta2: the code for asking for PUK is there ...
<BUGabundo> weave-1de167aec23c$ patch -p1 < plain
<BUGabundo> patching file src/Makefile
<fta2> hmm.. the daily of gwibber is not very active.. :P
<asac> if you hvae a provider lock (e.g. you use your SIM with a modem from a different provider) this isnt the issue at all
<asac> BUGabundo: sounds right
<BUGabundo> now I follow this again https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/Building
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6/sdk
<BUGabundo> is this it??
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6/sdk/bin/xpidl -m header -I/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6/sdk/idl IWeaveCrypto.idl
<BUGabundo> make[1]: /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6/sdk/bin/xpidl: Command not found
<BUGabundo> make[1]: *** [IWeaveCrypto.h] Error 127
<BUGabundo> or not
<BUGabundo> ln -sf `pwd`/../defaults/preferences/sync.js /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6//bin/defaults/pref/sync.js # fixme!!
<BUGabundo> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6//bin/defaults/pref/sync.js': Permission denied
<BUGabundo> make[1]: *** [test-install] Error 1
<BUGabundo> sudo it?
<asac> [reed]: somewhat "asac" user doesnt have an email on wiki.mozilla.org
<asac> [reed]: any chance to see if that could be me?
<asac> BUGabundo: remove the "sdk/" ?
<asac> from the path you pass as sdk ;)
<BUGabundo> did it
<BUGabundo> got the second error
<BUGabundo> sudo it, got another
<BUGabundo> Makefile:144: No 'sdkdir' variable given
<BUGabundo> Makefile:145: It should point to the location of the Gecko SDK
<asac> BUGabundo: urg. please dont sudo it ;)
<BUGabundo> do I need to clean it?
<BUGabundo> to late
<fta2> lol
<fta2> BUGabundo, didn't I say that sudo whatever was evil?
 * BUGabundo noob efect: doesn't work: sudo it
<asac> BUGabundo: now you need to find all the files created
<BUGabundo> only not enough times
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> and remove them manually
<asac> to get back to a maintainable state
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6//bin/defaults/pref/sync.js': Permission denied
<BUGabundo> from here and behond?
<fta2> it's useful when you know why you need it for, not to solve something you don't understand
<asac> BUGabundo: yes, that link. and also what happened afterwards might be subject for removal
<asac> BUGabundo: so what command do you run for building?
<BUGabundo> bin
<BUGabundo> idl
<BUGabundo> include
<BUGabundo> lib
<BUGabundo> sdk
<BUGabundo> xpcom-config.h
<BUGabundo> what stays, what goes?
<asac> i doubt that you run that for building ;)
<BUGabundo> they all have todays time stamp
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure what you pasted
<BUGabundo>  this : !ls /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6
<asac> BUGabundo: dirs get a timestamp
<asac> when a file inside is modified
<asac> you need to find which files inside where changed
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> apt-get remove --purge?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> BUGabundo: that will not help either
<BUGabundo> no?
<BUGabundo> messy me
<asac> it will only remove the files form the package ... if you manually create files they will not get removed, but stay forever
<asac> anyway. builds for me
<asac> without even sudo
<BUGabundo> sure
<asac> you didnt read the build instructions as it seems
<BUGabundo> but then I can remove the ones that are too much
<BUGabundo> what instructions?
<BUGabundo> from the wiki?
<BUGabundo> I know see I folowed the one not for ubuntu
<asac> BUGabundo: other packages create files and links below xulrunner-1.9 too
<asac> yes from wiki
<asac> make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0*/ xpi
<asac> works
<asac> i guess you didnt read the complete line ;)
<asac> and forgot the xpi
<asac>  make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.1 xpi
<asac> thats what is on the wiki
<asac> you probably just did
<asac>  make sdkdir=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.6
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> BUGabundo: learn to invest a bit more time up front (e.g. read details) and you will save yourself bunch of follow up work
<asac> anyway ;)
<asac> let me know whether the server works for you ;)
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/0.3/Setup/Server trying the server now
<BUGabundo> adding
<BUGabundo> Alias /0.3/user /var/www/weave/server/index.php
<BUGabundo> Alias /weave/register /var/www/weave/server/register.php
<fta2> bug 191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<fta2> hmmm
<asac__> fta2: if you use NM that shouldnt be an issue
<asac__> or if you dont use it at all (e.g. uninstalled)
<asac> fta2: did you get a serial debug log yet?
<fta2_> yes
<fta2_> reading it right now
<asac> fta2: you filed the jemalloc thing upstream right ... can you link that bug to bug 319480 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319480 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in memalign()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319480
<fta2> i'll do that from home, not very handy here, even in 1st class
<asac> fta2: let me ponder bugzilla
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115704/ (left=NOK, right=OK), that's the end of the logs, i tried with 2 different SIM cards in the same usb key
<fta2> so it's fine up to the CHAP auth, then boom
<fta2> ok, i have to hand up, i'm about to arrive. cu later.
<fta2> hang
<asac> fta2: what do you have NetworkManager: <debug> [1234114356.551458] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd node
<asac> i need the full line
<asac> also the /etc/ppp/options
<fta2> will do, later :)
<fta2> ++
<asac> sure
<surfaz> n
<BUGabundo> asac: its not going easy
<BUGabundo> its installed and configured
<BUGabundo> but something is not working yet
<asac> yeah ... i know that feeling ;)
<asac> i think you need to create some directories and something
<asac> and set them in config
<BUGabundo> I followed ALL that the wiki says
<BUGabundo> going besark here
<BUGabundo> log show nothing
<BUGabundo> tried both 3.2 and 3.0
<BUGabundo> all new profiles
<BUGabundo> I guess this is one of those things that is not meant to work
<BUGabundo> bah
<asac> ask on #weave on moznet
<BUGabundo> they won't be very helpful
<BUGabundo> but I could try
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> bug guys at #labs
<asac> yeah
<asac> #labs
<asac> why wont they be helpful?
<asac> their wiki instructions are outdated or bogus ;)
<asac> or at least not deterministic ;)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> ZERO replies on #labs until now
<asac> guess better chance to get answer on monday american business hours
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> if no one replies I'm there
<BUGabundo> I'll just forget weave
<BUGabundo> *maybe* someday it _will_ work
<BUGabundo> I would really like to merge all my profiles history
<BUGabundo> but its not worth all the trouble
<BUGabundo> I guess I could hack into the DB with sqlite, *after* I learn the DB model
<BUGabundo> Recommended:FireFox2,Safari3,Google Chrome,InternetExplore6sp2
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> what? no FF3
<fta> back
<fta> asac, I do 7->9->3 instead of 7->8, so i fail something in step 7
<fta> asac, no 'pppd mode' line
<fta> oh, node
<fta> asac, NetworkManager: <debug> [1234114356.551458] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute ttyUSB0 noipdefault usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/0 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so
<fta> same for both
<fta> lcp-echo-failure 0, hmmm
<fta> [Sun 19:00] asac: also the /etc/ppp/options <= vanilla, i never touched it
<BUGabundo> [OT] guys check this out http://www.chamap.net/
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115742/
<BUGabundo> lol fta
<BUGabundo> coulndt find your avatar!
<fta> asac, last time i touched ppp/options was when i was still using 56k, definitely not with this laptop :P
<fta> BUGabundo, this service is not for me, and it looks almost empty
<BUGabundo> sure its new
<BUGabundo> but the geo tagging is really nice
<fta> it's based on dns, so it's far from accurate
<BUGabundo> well mine really close
<fta> ff 3.1 has a geolocalization feature in it
<BUGabundo> great
<fta> you need to allow it to send your location
<fta> privacy
<fta> and it randomizes a bit the gps coordinates
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> great to know
<fta> you need to have a gps or to enter the coordinates manually
<fta> BUGabundo, http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/09/geolocation-support-added-to-firefox-31/
<fta> http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/10/introducing-geode/
<fta> http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/mozilla-labs-geode-follow-up/
<fta> this one is interesting: http://dougt.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/fuzzing-a-geolocation/
<fta> asac, about bug 242244, you (or seb) said it's a patch we introduced in gtk2, I can't find it, do you where it is? I'd like to revert it, at least locally, to see what happens
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242244 in ubuntu "Apps in notifcation bar are no longer moved to current workspace on click" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242244
<fta> -thunderbird-3.0 (3.0~b1+nobinonly2-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +thunderbird-3.0 (3.1~a1~hg20090208r1892+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> hm, it tb3 final out? or is it two branches like ff ?
<fta> is
<fta> mozilla bug 469835
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 469835 in Build Config "Change version number to 3.1a1pre for Thunderbird comm-central+mozilla-central builds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469835
<fta> what a mess
<[reed]> asac: yeah, I'll take a look in a sec
<fta> dtchen, gasp, the sound in openarena is unbearable.
<fta> dtchen, with luke's ppa
<fta> dtchen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/115804/
<fta> dtchen, and mplayer with ao=alsa is broken. it mutes the sound applet
<fta> dtchen, ao=pulse works slightly better than before but ao=alsa was better
<BUGabundo> what isn't broken with sound on recent ubuntu sound servers?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> don't let me even start with bluetooth
<fta> asac, looks like my SIM card is not locked after all, i put it in my cell phone, it's fine. so it's something else, n-m ? my provider ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-08
<[reed]> asac / fta / micahg: ping
<micahg> [reed]: pong
<[reed]> what are some of the most annoying Linux-specific Firefox bugs?
<[reed]> that you really wish were fixed
<micahg> idk, but the lcd bug is driving people crazy here...font hinting is another, but we're not sure that's mozilla's fault yet
<micahg> bug 512615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<[reed]> what lcd bug?
<micahg> mozilla 404637
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404637 in Graphics "Excessive color fringing in default builds vs. --enable-system-cairo builds on Ubuntu" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404637
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> same issue?
<micahg> yes
<[reed]> both system cairo stuff...
<micahg> mozilla 427028
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 427028 in Search "firefox lacks hooks to properly upgrade through packging system (Was: After upgrade in ubuntu address bar sometimes triggers "ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!" instead of loading URL)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=427028
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> SuSe should got a patch in for something similar
<[reed]> hmm
<micahg> mozilla 42
<micahg> oops
<micahg> mozilla 534663 is another one
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534663 in Search "[ubuntu] updates overwrite/erases defined keywords for default search engines" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534663
<micahg> we have an idea for a fix though
<micahg> bug 497561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497561 in linux "after downloading plug-ins I lost the sound permanently" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497561
<micahg> mozilla 497561
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 497561 in Widget: Gtk "lots of "Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead" with flashplayer" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497561
<[reed]> mozilla 508986
<micahg> [reed]: so 3.0.18 is it for 1.9.0 branch, right?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 508986 in Startup and Profile System "XSMP session restore doesn't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508986
<[reed]> micahg: yes, Firefox 3.0.x == Gecko 1.9.0.x; Firefox 3.5.x == Gecko 1.9.1.x; Firefox 3.6.x == Gecko 1.9.2.x
<micahg> [reed]: any idea how long for 1.9.1?
<[reed]> how long what?
<micahg> until EOL
<[reed]> 6 months after Firefox 3.6
<micahg> does TB3 or SM2 running of that branch make any difference?
<micahg> *off
<[reed]> they are looking into upgrading
<[reed]> to 1.9.2
<[reed]> TB3.1 will be 1.9.2-based
<micahg> k, well, hopefully we'll be able to get the rolling upgrades going for older releases before a major security vuln is released...
<micahg> [reed]: you need a list of any more bugs?
<[reed]> sure
<[reed]> mozilla 497561 is a gtk+ bug.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 497561 in Widget: Gtk "lots of "Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead" with flashplayer" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497561
<[reed]> I'm looking for Linux-specific Gecko issues that can be fixed on Gecko's end
<micahg> [reed]: the XID handling is totally in the GTK code?
<[reed]> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590690
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590690 in gdk ""XID collision, trouble ahead" warnings with gdk_pixmap_foreign_new" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> oh, right...
 * micahg is overall happy with FF :)
<micahg> [reed]: KDE integration :)
<[reed]> SuSe is working on that
<[reed]> I'm looking for other issues
<[reed]> hmm
<micahg> [reed]: that's the main thing for Ubuntu I think, that, teh LCD fix which is a Cairo issue and teh Font Hinting issue which we don't know who's repsonsible
<micahg> fta: asac: ff3.7 daily breakage due to mozilla 527659, I already commented for NSS to be bumped in configure.in upstream
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 527659 in Security: PSM "Update Mozilla-central to NSS 3.12.6" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=527659
<micahg> fta: asac: actually,, breakage is due to mozilla 535649 being pushed, but the solution is for the configure dep to be bumped
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 535649 in Security: UI "Implement UI around CVE-2009-3555 and draft-rescorla-tls-renegotiation" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535649
<asac> [reed]: i dont think both are the same issues
<asac> one is ffox not honouring gtk hinting settings
<asac> when using in-source cairo
<asac> the other is about the missing lcd patch
<asac> i will think about other most annoying bugs ... but micah was right, that atm, that one is pretty bad
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<micahg> asac: so, we're going to assume that if there's a tb-3.0 folder and/or a .m-tb folder, we move the .tb folder out of the way?
 * Mitch spies a stevel
<BUGabundo> micahg: make to posts
<BUGabundo> I'll reply to 1st
<BUGabundo> lets see if that works
<BUGabundo> wait....
<BUGabundo> lets doit the other way around
<BUGabundo> so I don't have to setup a new accoutn
<BUGabundo> ehe
<micahg> BUGabundo: k
<BUGabundo> micahg: sent
<BUGabundo> reply to test1
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> test1 got eatend
<BUGabundo> ahah
<micahg> all, I saw was test1 :)
<BUGabundo> test 3 too
<BUGabundo> just reply to 1 or 2
<micahg> wfm
<BUGabundo> hey it works
<micahg> 0.2.4
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.2.4-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> guess they fixed it
<BUGabundo> and never closed the bug
<micahg> fagan: happy to continue the discussion if you like...
<fagan> ah I think my question has been answered
<fagan> If it was a manpower problem I would have done it myself but its an upstream problem so nothing much we can do
<micahg> fagan: right :)
<micahg> fagan: you can fix the dailies if you like :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: http://identi.ca/conversation/21314135#notice-21315189
<BUGabundo> it failed there
<BUGabundo> but then again I'm putting OMB in the mes
<micahg> BUGabundo: looks good to me
<BUGabundo> no
<micahg> oh
<micahg> nm...
<BUGabundo> see, my reply should be to the last one
<BUGabundo> but I blame OMB for that
<BUGabundo> no µbp
<BUGabundo> hope that gets fixed in OMB 0.2
<jdstrand> micahg: you are handling the firefox stable security releases now?
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm preparing them
<micahg> at least this time around
<jdstrand> micahg: you asked for 2 USNs-- is that for ff3 and f35?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, 3.0.18 and 3.5.8
<micahg> 3.0.18: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?keywords_type=anywords&keywords=fixed1.9.0.18+verified1.9.0.18&order=map_products.name%2Cmap_components.name%2Cbugs.bug_id
<micahg> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.1:.8-fixed
<jdstrand> (the second is empty, but that's ok)
<micahg> the second link has 62 bugs
<jdstrand> oh, the colon made it truncate
 * jdstrand sees them now
<jdstrand> micahg: 895-1 and 895-2
<jdstrand> micahg: hold on a second...
<jdstrand> micahg: use 895-1 and 896-1 instead
<micahg> jdstrand: k, I'm assuming 895 for 3.0 and 896 for 3.5
<jdstrand> micahg: that is fine, sure
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks
<jdstrand> np
<fta> kenvandine, "Indicator Applet" has quit unexpectedly
<kenvandine> fta, there are some bugs with the latest batch of uploads, mind filing a bug?
<fta> kenvandine, UnreportableReason: You have some obsolete package versions installed blah blah
<kenvandine> ah... then it might be fixed
<kenvandine> i uploaded fixes for everything i had found
<fta> kenvandine, gwibber is no longer in the tray? :(  how do you fold it then?
<kenvandine> fold it?
<fta> make it disappear
<fta> without closing it
<kenvandine> just close the window
<fta> it's too slow to restart
<kenvandine> the service keeps running
<kenvandine> it should start real fast again
<fta> it doesn't
<fta> and i have a dual core 2 with 4GB
<kenvandine> about 2s here
<kenvandine> longer than it should be
<kenvandine> ryan might add that back
<fta> 5~6sec here, plus 2~3 to see the dents
<kenvandine> really?  weird
<kenvandine> you should see the messages immediately
<fta> also, it still looks weird with darkroom
<BUGabundo> A must read http://www.instantshift.com/2010/02/08/60-comic-strips-for-web-designers-about-internet-and-technology/
<micahg> asac: around?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-09
<LLStarks> asac. woe is me. 3.6.2 dailies are still not being built against cairo.
<LLStarks> fta, is there a problem with the build system?
<LLStarks> micahg. sup.
<micahg> hi LLStarks
<micahg> [reed]: sqlite check failure w/3.6.22
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> need i add ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable to get ff3.6 or will it be in norma updates of (k)ubuntu karmic?
<mahfouz_> noaXess, probly will not be in karmic updates
<mahfouz_> since it hasn't been yet
<noaXess> okay.. so add this ppa..
<mahfouz_> yeah, check the ppas
<mahfouz_> or download from mozilla directly
<mahfouz_> will be in lucid though
<mahfouz_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=firefox
<noaXess> how is the name of ff3.6 from the mozillateam ppa? still firefox or any other name?.. as in ppa of mozilla daily builds?
<mahfouz_> which ppa?
<mahfouz_> check the websites of the ppas, it's all there
<mahfouz_> dunno which one you mean in particular
<noaXess> just  minute.. updating ff
<noaXess> need a reboot.
<mahfouz_> no
<noaXess> wil back soon.. kernel update..
<mahfouz_> just a restart
<mahfouz_> oh
<noaXess> :)
<asac> !info libdbusmenu-glib1
<asac> !info libdbusmenu-glib1 lucid
<ubottu> Package libdbusmenu-glib1 does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> libdbusmenu-glib1 (source: libdbusmenu): Menus over DBus shared library for glib. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I see there is todays build of Firefox 3.7 on PPA page
<Milos_SD> but I didn't get any update for it in past 2 days :S
<Milos_SD> what can be the problem?
<Milos_SD> I see now
<Milos_SD> build faild for 64bit :(
<BUGabundo_work> brOas
<noaXess> since i have ff 3.6 from mozillateam ppa, i haven't sun-java6-plugin enabled.. it is installed but not in firefox.. if i go to http://www.java.com/de/download/installed.jsp and check java version, ff means to install the plugin, i try so.. an get the message that sun-java6-plugin is allready installed... any idea how to get java plugin back to ff 3.6?
<noaXess> ok goit it working..
<noaXess> see here.. german solution: https://libertalia.eu/blog/floeschie/2010/01/java-plugin-fuer-firefox-36-unter-ubuntu-linux-karmic
<noaXess> sudo update-alternatives --set mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<noaXess> can this posted somewhere on the ppa.. or can the mozillateam this include in a next update?
<BUGabundo_work> noaXess: Lucid no longer has SUN Java
<noaXess> BUGabundo_work: ?? and what does lucid has? openjdk?
<BUGabundo_work> yes
<BUGabundo_work> which, AFAIK, doesnt have a browser plugin, yet
<BUGabundo_work> but micah has more info on that
<noaXess> okay.. so i cqn use openjdk also now. right?
<noaXess> can ^
<noaXess> now have enabled java-6-openjdk.. but ff3.6 plugin won't work.. how to get it up with openjdk?
<noaXess> plugin is installed: dpkg -l | grep icedtea -> ii icedtea6-plugin 6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1
<and`> fta: around?
<and`> BUGabundo: hey
<BUGabundo> hey and`
<and`> BUGabundo: do you know if setting up latest gwibber on Debian sid / squeeze is possible? (dependencies are badly messed up)
<BUGabundo> yes they were
<BUGabundo> i used Hardy repos
<BUGabundo> *PPA
<BUGabundo> used to at least start
<BUGabundo> no idea about the new 2.9x version
<BUGabundo> havent tested it
<and`> k, thanks, will give it a try
<gnomefreak> who is here?
<asac> me
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> hi asac
<asac> BUGabundo: and`: latest gwibber doesnt work in hardy afaik
<asac> i would hope karmic is close enough to squeeze
<gnomefreak> asac: i am going to try to make the meeting. I have to see my accountant at 9:00am not sure how long it will take. ATM there is no agenda.
<gnomefreak> i should be here before 9:00
<asac> gnomefreak: we have a meeting date?
<asac> hmm
<asac> when is that?
<gnomefreak> asac: thursday @ 16:00UTC
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<asac> ok
 * asac adds calendar entry
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: i'm, sometimes
<gnomefreak> we should really have a way to add wikis as an .ical but have it as "you choose" what ones you want
<gnomefreak> ok there is a very good chance i will get locked up for the next while (updates) ive had problems with memory the past week or 2 and so far works good :) we will see
<gnomefreak> can i use * in place of all files/folders in a dir when wanting to compress ever files/folder in the dir?
<micahg> gnomefreak: using what?
<gnomefreak> using tar
<micahg> gnomefreak: unnecessary, if you specify the directory, it will pull everything below it
<gnomefreak> ah that makes sense sorry i forgot that i can compress the whole folder "backup :) thanks
<micahg> yep, just add j or z :)
<gnomefreak> tar -zcvf is what im using
 * micahg managed to crash a terminal :)
<gnomefreak> how did you manage that. that is one thing that i never crashed
<micahg> bad shell commands...
<gnomefreak> really bad ones
 * micahg left out a space I think...
 * micahg is working on his shell-fu
<micahg> asac: around?  need to chat about TB3 migrator
<_Tsk_> micahg:  what is that TB3 migrator ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: we have a profile migrator
<_Tsk_> you change the place where the profile is ? or it tweaks prefs and stuff ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: well, TB2 stored in 1 dir, TB3 daily in another, and TB3 in another
<micahg> it gives them the option which settings to use
<_Tsk_> ok
<micahg> TB3 will be using the same profile dir as upstream
<micahg> asac: hi
<asac> hi
<asac> on a call now ;)
<asac> 1h
<micahg> asac: k
<gnomefreak> well that will teach me :(
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: thread from devel-discuss mailing list. thunderbird didnt put them together so i commented to the thread than saw everyone elses
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah...weird
<micahg> TB3?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah
<gnomefreak> it picks and chooses what ones it wants to put in time line order
<gnomefreak> it also chooses what emails it wants to put in right folder(filtering)
<micahg> gnomefreak: weird, I don't think I've had those issues
<gnomefreak> i have from the start of tb3
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you using dailies?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes but it happened before dailies
<gnomefreak> micahg: take a look at bug 516878 it made me laugh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516878 in ubufox "makes icons on tool bars disappear " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516878
 * gnomefreak thinks mark invalid due to his list
<micahg> gnomefreak: there should be a TMP bug to dupe it to
<gnomefreak> TMP? i dont remember seeing a bug on this in a long time during Karmic alpha cycle
<micahg> I think that's the one that's conflicting
<gnomefreak> yeah that would be the one. i didint look at his list. thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you have master bug?
 * micahg would have to look
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's bug 511840, but I thought we had an older one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511840 in ubufox "Ubufox + Tab Mix Plus make toolbar buttons disappear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511840
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> ok done
<fta2> asac, plz reject the merge from mvo, the control file is bogus
<micahg> fta2: I can do it...
<fta2> ok, thanks
<fta2> the file still contains merge conflicts
 * gnomefreak be rigght back need to hang self
 * micahg needs to add the fix for hardy -> lucid ff upgrade
<asac> fta2: why is the control file bogs?
<asac> if the doesnt apply cleanly (because its too old) we should merge it
<asac> or are you saying that it really contained merge conflicts on its own?
<micahg> asac: it looked like what you said I shouldn't do as well
<micahg> asac: are you off of your call?
<asac> ok so it was launchpad outlining merge conflicts
<asac> yes. since a few minutes
<asac> micahg: whats up?
<micahg> asac: a lot :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> want to have a call in 15?
<asac> or later?
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: sure
<asac> otherwise just shoot here
<micahg> later won't work as I have $WORK :)
<asac> ok
<asac> let me check with my boss on whether i have time
<asac> bug 507416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507416 in linux-fsl-imx51 "CONFIG_NEON=y causes platform lockups with certain application/platform combinations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507416
<asac> micahg: can you just merge mvos branch and fix the conflict manually?
<micahg> asac: he reproposed, but it only has a replaces on ff3.0
<micahg> asac: do we need all the transitional pacakges?
<asac> micahg: all?
<asac> we need even more
<asac> we need the ffox3.0 transitional ones as well for hardy,intrepid,jaunty iirc
<asac> unless we already added those
<micahg> right
<micahg> no, the 5 for ff3.0 I think are all that's left
<asac> micahg: merge his patch for now ... that makes him happy
<asac> for his upgrade testing
<asac> then when we add the transitional packages all is fine
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: won't help anything until we respin anyways
<asac> lets get the upload done soon then.
<asac> mvo needs to be unblocked ;)
<asac> he is doing all this upgrade testing
<micahg> asac: I should stilll merge then?
<asac> yes
<micahg> k
<asac> merge ... then prepare a new release for lucid
<asac> with just this patch if it is
<micahg> asac: k, I'll add the transitional packages right now then
<asac> ok
<asac> but merge his commit first
<asac> otherwise its not nice ;)
<micahg> yep :)
<asac> since he submitted twice
 * micahg should have fixed this last week...
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> but well. you are busy :-P
<asac> micahg: is tbid ready?
<gnomefreak> micahg: any reason tb wont grab all emails from server instead it only grabs $NUMBER but i have to refreash it to grab some more. This is with thousands of emails maybe 2+ or so i never counted
<micahg> asac: I need to chat about the migrator, otehrwise, yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: no reason AFAIK
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok
<gnomefreak> anyone try printing an envelope using OO.o before?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, it's rotated 180 degrees from doing it with Word in windows
<gnomefreak> micahg: i cant find it in word. i found insert envelope but that puts it in the doc
<micahg> gnomefreak: I think there may be a template or something
<micahg> maybe it's just the paper size?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok ill look thanks
<billybigrigger_> hey all
<billybigrigger_> is thunderbird 3.1 broken?
<billybigrigger_> i can't seem to add a mail account
<billybigrigger_> i'm copying the account info directly from my desktop that i know works with my mailserver
<billybigrigger_> and i seem to be stuck at sending login information...
<billybigrigger_> thunderbird claims my account settings are ok, it checked my user/pass, and gave me a green light, now it's just been sitting there for about 10 mins saying Sending login information...
<micahg> asac: I already added the team meeting to the fridge
<micahg> oh wait
<micahg> are we moving it one month?
<asac> ?
<asac> not sure
<asac> why do you think=?
<micahg> I just got an invite for mar 11
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: ask gnomefreak whats going  on
<asac> i am fine with mar 11
<asac> but he said on thursday
<micahg> asac: are you still ok with thursday, we got it in teh newsletter as well
<micahg> from the fridge posting
<asac> micahg: so the fridge posting says this thursday?
<asac> or mar 11?
<micahg> asac: yeah, this thursday, I can change, it but it went out in teh newsletter
<micahg> so I'd have to get nathan to post a blurb delaying it ont he fridge
<asac> i would think that the calendar is wrong then
<asac> lets not delay
<micahg> asac: do you need a separate invite for it?
<micahg> I used google calendar
<asac> i added it to my calendar manually ... le tme check
 * micahg thinks it
 * micahg thinks it'll be good to clarify our goals for this cycle for everyone
<asac> right
<asac> micahg: is there anything you needed today?
<asac> was there anything left for tbird? or are we ready to go tomorrow?
 * asac starts a note to do the upload ...
<micahg> asac: yes
<micahg> asac: so, can we drop the decide later button or make it just exit
<micahg> on the migrator?
<asac> why drop?
<asac> i think atm the decide later button makes it just exit
<micahg> no, I think decide later lets you use the current profile
<micahg> which there is none
<micahg> in our case
<asac> no
<asac> there is one
<asac> .mozilla-thunderbird gets copied on first run
<micahg> asac: not in .thunderbird
<asac> then its .thunderbird
<asac> thats the "current" one
<micahg> asac: even if they click decide alter?
<micahg> *larer
<micahg> *later
<asac> yes
<asac> if they click decide later we just keep the beta profile
<asac> and let the user keep on using the default (aka the previous .mozilla-thunderbird)
<micahg> but then the second run, it should move the old .m-tb which is now .tb to .tb.upstream?
<asac> micahg: no thats on first run
<asac> in all cases you do that move
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> i dont understand your question
<asac> so on first run you rename .m-tb to .tb
<asac> then you open the dialog if there also is a .tb-3.0
<micahg> asac: yes, but you told me if there's a .tb to move to .tb.upstream
<asac> if user hits "decide later" you just stat thunderbird  ... so on next run there is .tb and tb-3 still
<asac> so user gets asked again
<asac> until he either says: "use beta profile" -> use .tb-3 in future
<asac> or "use standard"
<asac> micahg: ah. yes.
<asac> micahg: we dont carea bou the .tb.upstream
<asac> we just move it there so we dont have to delete it
<asac> we consider a .tb directory to be from upstream
<asac> we dont ask user whether he wants to keep using it
<asac> that would be too difficult
<micahg> k, so I only move .tb out of the way if either there's a .m-tb or a .tb-3.0
<asac> yes
<asac> exactly
<micahg> or rather, a .m-tb or they click use 3.0 profile
<micahg> k
<asac> not sure the last thing you said
<micahg> next, do you want to review my transitional packages for FF3?
<asac> imo if .m-tb exists we always move it away
<asac> then we ask the question if there is a 3.0 prfile
<asac> micahg: sure
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f14c41a20
<asac> micahg: ensure that you have all 3.0 packages that existed
<asac> afaik there was also dom-inspector or something
<asac> besides from that it looks ok
<micahg> asac: those are the only ones that weren't already transitional in hardy
<asac> micahg: what do you mean with "transitional in hardy"?
<micahg> asac: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy-updates&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=firefox-3
<asac> isnt dom-inspector depending on xulrunner-1.9-dom-inspector?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but that's dependent on xulrunner-1.9
<asac> firefox-3.0-dom-inspector depends on xulrunner-1.9-dom-inspector
<asac> that means it needs to be transitioned
<micahg> asac: right
<micahg> asac: i didn't think we're transitioning xul packages in ff
<asac> yeah
<asac> to know for sure you need to install gusy and upgrade to hardy and see if those packages get removed
<asac> i would assume its safe to transition them
<asac> but maybe we dont need them
<micahg> even if it's there, it's dependent on xulrunner, not firefox, which we shouldn't remove w/the firefox upgrade
<micahg> or was it replaced with something in the ff package now?
<micahg> or was it dropped entirely?
<micahg> asac: ^^
<fta> asac, what's the position of canonical wrt h264?
<fta> asac, http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/02/royalty-free-codec-still-needed-despite-no-cost-h264-license.ars
<asac> i thought we already have that in multiverse somewhere
<asac> so we would want to have that on-demand installed
<asac> if the decorder can be redistributed in multiverse without getting sued
<micahg> !info h264enc
<ubottu> h264enc (source: h264enc): encode video or DVD in H.264/AVC/MPEG-4 Part 10. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.0+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 102 kB, installed size 400 kB
<micahg> asac: we never transitioned the xul* packages from jaunty -> karmic, so it should be safe not to do it
<micahg> sorry, xul-dom, and xul-venkman
<armin76> [reed]: ping
<asac> micahg: hmm. if you are sure that we dropped them its ok i would hope
<micahg> asac: k, I'm going to push what I have and tag for release
<asac> micahg: right
<asac> micahg: oh give me the diff again
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f14c41a20
<asac> micahg: can you make a bzr diff --diff-opts="-U8" ?
<asac> e.g. i need more context to know for sure
<asac> without applying here
<micahg> asac: can I pass that to bzr log?
<asac> i doubt it
<asac> you can do bzr diff -r REV1..REV2 --diff-opts ...
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/f16e1ead2
<[reed]> armin76: pong
<micahg> [reed]: BTW, did you see my message about the sqlite failure
<[reed]> micahg: no
<[reed]> micahg: configure failure?
<micahg> [reed]: yes
<micahg> [reed]: the test didn't pass like you said w/the other distro
<[reed]> sigh, ok
<micahg> [reed]: should I comment on the test bug?
<[reed]> micahg: open a new bug, mark it blocking the test bug, and cc me and anarchy@gentoo.org
<micahg> [reed]: k
<asac> what kind of check is that?
<asac> another NULL_OUT_DATA check?
<micahg> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=412450&action=diff
<asac> yeah. thats what i thought. SECURE_DELETE
<LLStarks> asac, did you get my message about the lack of cairo in umd build?
<LLStarks> *builds
<micahg> LLStarks: bug 512615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<micahg> asac: was the diff ok?
<BUGabundo> fta: well latest chromium managed to crash 3 times already
<BUGabundo> one of them signining in to bookmarks sync
<BUGabundo> bah
<asac> folks we know that there are font issues.
<asac> [reed]: any success getting that font bug escalated
<asac> ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> micahg: thought we had a systme-cairo font bug
<asac> what happened to that
<asac> ?
<asac> only the lcd bug is added as upstream there
<asac> oh wait
<asac> that was just added as a watch iirc
<micahg> asac: font hinting or something else?
<asac> micahg: 541319 is not a dupe of the other imo
<asac> like i said. the lcd patch is the one that its duped
<asac> the other bug is about not honouring gtk settings
<asac> ok unduped
<micahg> the upstream is a dupe according to the descriptions
<micahg> asac: no, it is correct according to the descriptions
<micahg> and the LCD bug is what we're looking at as well
<micahg> there might be anotehr bug, but that would be another bug
<asac> well the descrption says its ugly
<asac> not honouring hinting makes it much more ugly than the lcd patch
<asac> at least afaik
<asac> we are concerend about both
<asac> but the gtk setting not honoured is the real bad thing that isnt known and needs escalation
<asac> lcd setting is known for ages
<asac> err
<micahg> asac: fine, but the reporter references the LCD patch and fringing, same as the other bug
<asac> lcd patch
<micahg> asac: we should open a new bug then instead of hijacking
<asac> yes
<asac> well
<asac> wasnt there one?
<micahg> asac: are you referring to bug 379761?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<asac> i mean the one from kees is lcd patch
<asac> right
<asac> well not
<asac> let me check
<micahg> yeah, I didn't have a chance to look for upstream yet
<asac> that was a different bug
<asac> micahg: i think we had a bug from llstarks
<asac> did you dupe anything into kees bug=?
<micahg> maybe...
<asac> ok so lets use 379761 for that one
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/512561
<asac> that one
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512561 in firefox "Firefox-3.6 doesn't respect font settings (dup-of: 512615)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> is not the same as kees
<asac> and i think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/513309 probably too ... but that is questionable
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513309 in firefox "Font rendering in new Firefox 3.6 package is a regression (dup-of: 512615)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> asac: I didn't set that one...
<asac> 512561 is the important one ... the lcd bug i am sure isnt that important
<asac> once the hinting is fixed
<asac> did i?
<micahg> asac: so, I should use the old font hinting bug then?
<asac> me looks
<micahg> asac: no, someone else
<asac> no
<asac> that one is old
<asac> its a different one that had to do with fontconfig rules
<micahg> asac: so ,make that one you just pointed out teh master?
<asac> Firefox-3.6 doesn't respect font settings
<asac> that one is the new master
<asac> yes
<asac> 512561
<micahg> done
<asac> and link it to the bug i unduped upstream
<asac> thanks
<micahg> asac: no, the upstream bug was hijacked
<micahg> ok, we need to update the title of the upstream bug then
<asac> why?
<asac> i stated it clearly now in the bug
<micahg> k
<asac> ok changed title ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: was my diff for ff3 transitional ok?
<asac> micahg: main binary has to conflict/replace firefox-3.0-gnome-support too i think
<asac> otherwise its ok
<micahg> weird, don't know how I missed that...
<asac> same like firefox-3.0 conflicts/replaces the 3.6-gnome-support
<asac> well its not obvious ;)
<asac> might also be not needed
<asac> but is consistent
<micahg> asac: yeah, it's there for 3.6
<micahg> so I'll add for 3.5 and 3.0
<asac> for 3.0 its there because we moved files from -gnome-support
<asac> so now that i thin kabout it
<asac> dont add it
<asac> otherwise i would hav eadded 3.5 before too
<asac> its really just because of the real file move i did from 3.6 to 3.6
<asac> ;)
<asac> the other package does the transition
<asac> e.g. the firefox-gnome-support
<asac> 3.5 and 3.6 should be there
<asac> sorry for confusion
<micahg> asac: k, np
<micahg> asac: I'll tag release for lucid then
<asac> yeah
<micahg> asac: k, pushed
<asac> cool
<micahg> asac: now, for the 3.5 and 3.0 updates, do I use the BUILD1 tag in teh changelog?
<asac> yes
<asac> if current update is BUILD1 we do that
<asac> we also use +build1+nobinonly
<asac> in the changelog version
<micahg> and can I list other bugs fixed under the USN notice?
<asac> sure
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> so the rest should be done tomorrow
<micahg> asac: after you release to lucid, I'll add to the firefox-stable PPA?
<LLStarks> asac, i was referring to the 3.6 builds in umd and the main repo that have zero cairo support and no hinting
<asac> zero cairo support is wrong
<asac> why do you think that its not using cairo?
<asac> if that was the case it wouldnt render anything
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> after
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> micahg: we first push to security ppa (with all the 3.0 3.5 etc. stuff)
<asac> oh
<asac> yeah
<asac> well
<asac> you are right ;)
<asac> confused the context
<mbana> man i envy windows a lot
<mbana> firefox on it runs at blazing speeds
<micahg> mbana: shouldn't be a difference
<micahg> if anything, I would think linux should be faster due to the shared libraries
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla bug 502369, i want it on 1.9.2 plz
<micahg> asac: why it's not a good idea to hijack bugs (even for a good reason ) https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319#c11 ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502369 in JIT Compiler (NanoJIT) "sparc linux lacks sync_instruction_memory rendering xulrunner unbuildable" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502369
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "firefox does not honour gtk/gnome settings in FF3.6 on Ubuntu/lucid since using --disable-system-cairo" [Normal,Reopened]
<mbana> micahg: the ui is defo faster on windows.   scrolling in particular
<mbana> the smooth scrolling is amazing
<asac> we should really check redhat
<asac> and see if upstream builds have the same font issues
<asac> (not the redhat builds)
<asac> if thats the case i am confident that no upstream developer has ever seen good fonts ... which is why its so hard to explain ;)
<asac> redhat aka fedora
<asac> anyone wants to ttest install taht?
<asac> mbana: ?
<micahg> asac: i think our builds are fine, so I can't be the one to do that
<asac> our builds are not fine
<asac> not in lucid
<micahg> asac: ah
<asac> we got told to not use system-cairo ... so we do
<micahg> maybe I should install lucid in a VM
<asac> maybe
<mbana> lol!
<asac> well
<mbana> soryr ...
<asac> use the karmic ffox 3.6 builds
<asac> from daily
<mbana> are u saying i test the fronts
<micahg> asac: the firefox-stable PPA isn't the same?
<mbana> the fonts
<micahg> that's what I',m using
<asac> micahg: yes it is
<asac> so either daily or firefox-stable ppa
<asac> upgrade to 3.6
<micahg> I don't see a problem on karmic
<mbana> im slightly confused right now.  can u type in a single block
<asac> but you see a problem on lucid?
<micahg> asac: I haven't tried it yet
<asac> heh
<asac> micahg: try to switch hinting in gtk settings
<asac> ffox doesnt change its font hinting if you do that
<asac> (and restart)
<asac> mbana: are you running firefox 3.6?
<asac> otherwise upgrade to firefox-stable ppa or daily ppa (both have firefox 3.6 for karmic)
<mbana> i just want to ask; a)  is the new jit compiler in the 64bit builds yet?  i asked in #jsapi in mozilla irc and they said it's in the nightly.  b)  the fonts?  i take it they're fixed ;)
<micahg> mbana: I was told it was in 3.5
<mbana> yes, but not in 64bit builds - only 32bit
<asac> mbana: fonts are not fixed. jit is not in 64bit for 3.6 ... just in nightlies 3.7 i think
<mbana> so if i get the ppa, i still won't get the new jit
<asac> mbana: in the ppa we also have firefox-3.7
<asac> so yes and no ;)
<micahg> asac: what's the alternative for HintStyle?
<micahg> mine is at hintfull
<asac> in fontconfig?
<asac> hintmedium hintslight hintnone
<asac> afaik
<asac> or just full mediaum slight none
<micahg> yeah, it doesn't seem to respect it
<micahg> my other apps changed to ugly when I went to hintnone
<asac> well. thats normal if you have gtksettings ;)
<micahg> but FF is still showing full
<asac> i am talking about gconf aka gtk settings
<asac> micahg: or where did you change it?
 * micahg is usinf xfconf
<asac> preferences -> appearence -> fonts
<asac> there you can change hinting somewhere
<micahg> asac: I'm on xfce
<asac> do you have gnome-appearance-properties ?
<asac> does xfce use gtksettings daemon at all?
<micahg> asac: no
<asac> otherwise you dont see it
<asac> what does xfconf do? set xwindow properties?
<micahg> asac: yes, I saw the option Xft->HintStyle
<asac> that might be similar to what we have in gnome
<asac> but not 100% sure
<micahg> Well, I saw the fonts in pidgin get bloated when I set to hintnone
<asac> still ;)
<micahg> I figure that's what everyone's talking about
<asac> could be a third mechanism
<micahg> but FF didn't change
<asac> right
<asac> its likely that its the same issue
<asac> just cant tell for sure unless i know what it does in the back
<micahg> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-10
<[reed]> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/02/09/is-canonical-becoming-the-new-microsoft/
<[reed]> "Next comes dumping GIMP, OOo and other much-loved applications from the default installation of versions of the forthcoming distribution."
<[reed]> really?
<[reed]> I hadn't heard that
<micahg> [reed]: gimp won't be on teh regular cd and OOo won't be on the netbook CD from what I heard
<micahg> but both are installable
<[reed]> interesting
<micahg> [reed]: it's a matter of space for gimp and usage for netbooks
<asac> [reed]: i am not really sure for UNE in general, but for arm we try to create a more lightweight image of une
<asac> so we drop ooo for sure
<asac> and try to come up with some weboffice integration by default
<[reed]> sure
<asac> you can still install everything
<asac> i think the idea for UNE in general came late and was born by what we do on arm somewhat
<asac> i will have a call on that tomorow with the stakeholders
<asac> fta: why did we go to 5.x for chromium?
<asac> was there ever a stable 4 release?
<asac> oh it failed everywhere
<mbana> im following the emails asac.  so a fix isn't coming soon i take it
<micahg> mbana: meeting on Thursday to discuss goals
<LLStarks> asac, the font hinting bug you referenced is probably irrelevant.
<LLStarks> this is 3.6 we are talking about
<LLStarks> 3.6 in the repos. 3.6 in the umd.
<LLStarks> no cairo hinting whatsoever
<LLStarks> *subpixel hinting
<LLStarks> bug 512615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<LLStarks> that's the one i'm talking about
<micahg> asac: did you upload ff to lucid yet?
<micahg> asac: if not, I have one more fix
<micahg> LLStarks: meeting on Thursday
<LLStarks> is that an invitation or statement?
<micahg> LLStarks: both
<LLStarks> time and topics of discussion?
<micahg> LLStarks: 1600 UTC, goals of mozilla team for lucid cycle
<LLStarks> i should be able to attend.
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-de
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-de
<LLStarks> micahg, what will keyword default to?
<micahg> LLStarks: ?
<LLStarks> keyword.URL
<micahg> LLStarks: idk, my guess is yahoo
<LLStarks> both search and addressbar will not overwrite during upgrades, right?
<LLStarks> that is, google stays google from karmi to lucid.
<micahg> LLStarks: if they're default, it will change to yahoo
<LLStarks> wait. what.
<LLStarks> why wouldn't it respect pre-existing user settings?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - http://is.gd/83e8U | Meeting Feb 11 2010 UT
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - http://is.gd/83e8U | Meeting Feb 11 2010 UTC 16:00 #u
 * micahg gives up on the topic
<micahg> LLStarks: default will stay default
<micahg> default now is google default in Lucid will be yahoo!
<LLStarks> if you are going to overwrite that default and ignore user settings, we are getting to get hell for it unless there is a meaningful way to change the keyword.URL without forcing about:config
<micahg> LLStarks: no, not ignore user settings
<micahg> just modify the default
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - http://is.gd/83e8U | Meeting: Feb 11 2010 UTC 16:00 #ubuntu-meeting
<LLStarks> but let's say i'm a new ubuntu user and i ****ing hate yahoo.
<micahg> LLStarks: if you choose wikipedia as your default, it will stay
<LLStarks> i  can change the drop-down search engine default
<micahg> LLStarks: if you didn't change from google, it will become yahoo
<LLStarks> but that doesn't change the keyword.url
<micahg> LLStarks: you can change it right back to google
<micahg> LLStarks: the awesomebar will use whatever you select as your search engine on teh right
<LLStarks> if i choose google, and i'm a new user, my keyword.url is still yahoo.
<micahg> LLStarks: no
<LLStarks> right now, it doesn't do that.
<LLStarks> i'm using 3.6 umd right now.
<LLStarks> a query into the awesomebar will use google if i select yahoo as my default search engine
<micahg> LLStarks: yes, I think we're changing that forl ucid
<LLStarks> is it on launchpad? if not, i'll file it.
<micahg> LLStarks: better to discuss it at the meeting on thursday
<micahg> asac: karmic and jaunty xul191 and ff35 are ready, but I didn't pull in PIE from xul191.head
 * micahg also realized that we'll have to release 1.9.1.8 to lucid as well because of the apps that are using xulrunner...
<BUGabundo_remote> {quick} morning
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list
<asac> ccheney: whats the status on libsoup?
<asac> ArneGoetje: did you get my mail with the perl expression to fix the devmode stuff?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes, but I didn't have the time yet to look at it. I found another problem in the meantime. The install.rdf file which gets generated in firefox-3.6 for Lucid, has the wrong version numbers. It refers to firefox-3.0 instead of firefox-3.6. That's why all firefox translations in Lucid are currently broken.
<micahg> I saw something like that in one of the packages
<micahg> asac: did you do the upload yet
<micahg> I can fix it
<ArneGoetje> also the minVersion field has 3.0 as value and the maxVersion is 3.6. I guess it should be 3.6 and 3.6.* respectively.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: yep
<ArneGoetje> I can hack this into the en-US.xpi on langpack-o-matic for Lucid and rebuild the latest langpacks. Then we don't need to wait for the next full export from rosetta.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: I fixed the rules file, I just need to know from asac if I need to bump the changelog
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ok, thanks
<ccheney> asac: almost done with i think, haven't had it put up any more large sets of unknown symbols recently
<micahg> ArneGoetje: I have it pulling whatever the current FF version is for the minimum and 3.6.* for the max
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ok
<ArneGoetje> micahg: the @firefox-3.0 has also been corrected?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: what do you mean?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: the language identifier string is langpack-en-US@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com . This needs to be corrected to be firefox-3.6, otherwise the translations are not found.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> let me make sure
<ArneGoetje> micahg: is that string supposed to be the template name in rosetta?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I think so
 * micahg is checking the version file
<micahg> ArneGoetje: is that pulled from the EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION variable?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: I don't know
<asac> ccheney: cool
<asac> micahg: should be ... yes.
<asac> its sed'ed in the rules file
<asac> check that
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/f2135de
<ArneGoetje> asac: no, it's hardcoded in debian/translation-support/install.rdf.in
<micahg> ArneGoetje: no, we create that :)
<micahg> oh
<micahg> maybe not :(
 * micahg needs to slow down
<asac> ok going for lunch
<asac> out for a bit
<micahg> asac: wait
<micahg> did you do the upload, or can I add thisw fix
<ccheney> asac: i think libsoup might be done today besides the part needing integration directly into glib
<ccheney> i only have a few more macro expansion copies to do, each are quite a few functions
<micahg> ArneGoetje: you are correct, hardcoded :)
<micahg> I think I'll fix that...
<ArneGoetje> micahg: wait... let me check something
<ArneGoetje> micahg: yes, it's the template name in rosetta... which gives us a little problem now. We need to make a decision here...
<micahg> oh, so there's a different template for 3.0 and 3
<micahg> 3.5?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: the template for 3.6 is supposed to be the final template for all further firefox versions, right?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: yes, that's part of the problem.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: well, what does the template say?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: we have the template 'firefox' for 3.0, 'firefox-3.5' for 3.5 and now 'firefox-3.6' for 3.6. I planned to rename it to 'firefox' once we have 3.6 in all releases and obsolete older versions...
<micahg> ah, well, yes, it will be called firefox from now on in releases, but asac should have final say
<ArneGoetje> micahg: ok, so it should be 'firefox' for all further releases
<micahg> yes, at least for the stable version
<micahg> ArneGoetje: do I still need to make it be firefox-3.6 in the install.rdf?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: that means, for now we need to hardcode firefox-3.6 in the install.rdf, because that's the current name of the template in rosetta (and that one is used in po2xpi to determine the installation path). ONce we rename the template to 'firefox' the install.rdf and po2xpi need to be fixed accordingly.
 * BUGabundo_remote is in a passive aggressive mood
<BUGabundo_remote> >On Wed, Feb 10, 2010 at 16:28, Wayne Mery (vn) <vseerror@lehigh.edu> wrote:
<BUGabundo_remote> >BUGabundo do you still plan to create a followup bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> >https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490234
<BUGabundo_remote> Na...
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll just not user TB....
<BUGabundo_remote> KMail suits me well enough.
<BUGabundo_remote> If an email client (even if in alpha) can accept accounts, it isnt very usefull for my test abilities.
<BUGabundo_remote> Keep up the hard work
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 490234 in Account Manager "[autoconfig] New Quick Account doesn't support Google Apps" [Normal,New]
<micahg> ArneGoetje: so maybe I'll leave it hardcoded then
<ArneGoetje> micahg: yes, but change it to 'firefox-3.6' for now.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: k
<ArneGoetje> micahg: when we rename the template in rosetta, we need to change this string accordingly.
<micahg> ArneGoetje: just ping me when you do and I'll make the change
<ArneGoetje> micahg: will do, thanks :)
<ArneGoetje> micahg: do we remove the branding from the en-US.xpi?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: idk
<ArneGoetje> micahg: who does know?
<micahg> ArneGoetje: asac
<micahg> I'll be back in about an hour
<shang> hi all, if I don't want to save any of my password in FF3.0, is there an entry in about:config (pref.js) that I can set??
<asac> ArneGoetje: i dont think we remove that ... why?
<ArneGoetje> asac: because it's missing
<asac> since 3.6?
<asac> or before as well?
<asac> in the end the branding isnt really translatable ... does it break completely?
<ArneGoetje> asac: there are references in other .dtd files which source branding/locale/brand.dtd ... I need to check further...
<asac> yes
<asac> but that should fall back to the en-US brand.dtd
<asac> usually if a complete file is missing its not a problem
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, just want to make sure if it's a problem at all
<asac> i dont think its a problem
<asac> ArneGoetje: you can check by opening about -> help
<asac> etc.
<asac> thats where you can branding strings
<asac> if its completly broken the dialog should be dead
<asac> also having the Mozilla Firefox in the title of each window is a good indication that all is fine
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, looks fine
<ArneGoetje> asac: your perl snippet also works. Now need to find a way to put this into po2xpi
<asac> yeah ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: for entityline in `grep ENTITY.*%.*SYSTEM $dtdfile`; do <- shouldn't this grep for any SYSTEM .dtd and not only for the current filename?
<ArneGoetje> asac: oh sorry... I', too tired. ;)
<ArneGoetje> I'm
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think ... the idea was to preprocess the full .dtd with that perl thing
<asac> that would (iirc) merge all multiline entities into one line
<asac> maybe try that and see if anything gets lost
<asac> e.g. especially things like %blabla;
<ArneGoetje> asac: the perl snippet only searches for SYSTEM lines
<ArneGoetje> asac: I think only relace that grep statement with the perl snippet... will try that
<asac> ArneGoetje: right. that might be it
<asac> good
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, I will build new Lucid langpacks over night and see if the changes have solved the issue
<micahg> asac: am I ok to fix ff translation version before upload?
<asac> micahg: sure ... i havent uploaded yet ;)
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: I'm hardcoding the template name since there will only be one more change to it
<micahg> asac: pushed
<micahg> oops, I did the translation version and template change in the same commit
<fta> http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/07/heineken-bot-does-what-it-says-on-the-keg-soon-to-be-mans-new/
<asac> micahg: thats ok if its in the commit message
<micahg> asac: yep
<micahg> asac: I goofed the changelog, do I still have time to fix (wrote debian rules instead of debian/rules)
<asac> micahg: sure
<asac> i wont upload until i have finished dinner ;)
 * micahg wonders how many times I can uncommit and commit the same release tag ;)
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> asac, sent chromium from the last dev channel to lucid
<BUGabundo> fta: at least is better then last night :\
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> yesterday it would explode and close it self
<fta> the dev channel? or trunk?
<BUGabundo> trunk
<asac> fta: wondered if there was a beta release in between (because they bumped to 5.*)?
<fta> asac, nope, the beta version is lower than the 1st version we uploaded
<asac> right
<asac> just wondered based on what the major version was bumped
<ArneGoetje> asac: \o/ current FF translations for Lucid look good!!! :)
<micahg> we didn't respin yet, did we?
<ArneGoetje> micahg: I'm uploading the new langpacks now
<micahg> ArneGoetje: yeah, but the ff version with the fixes wasn't uploaded, does that matter?
<asac> ArneGoetje: very good. i will merge your branch soon too ;)
<asac> sorry for the delay
<ArneGoetje> micahg: no, it doesn't, I fixed the same issues locally
<ArneGoetje> micahg: that is, for the latest full-export for Lucid
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, I will commit the perl snippet change to my branch
<ArneGoetje> asac: it indeed fixes the problem
<asac> yeah thats good i guess
<asac> nice
<asac> next thing we need to tackle is inclusion of searchplugins in langpack production ;)
<micahg> asac: ?
<asac> we want to ship localized searchplugins
<micahg> oh, localized
<asac> like what you get with upstream localized builds
<asac> just that we do that in a multi-lang build (which doesnt work upstream)
<asac> well it would work i guess ;) ... its just that they have no form to distribute those in an .pxi
<micahg> asac: can we create a package like tb-locales and generate them?
<asac> ArneGoetje: so the idea is that we add a for the common_xpi/firefox*/LANGCODE/searchplugins directory
<asac> and then just ship that as /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/LANGCODE/
<asac> micahg: we use langpack-o-matic for firefox
<ArneGoetje> asac: that one doesn't get exposed to rosetta, right?
<fta> asac, because 4.* was released as stable for windows
<asac> ArneGoetje: no. its just on rookery (or howver its called)
<asac> fta: :(
<asac> ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok... static
<asac> ArneGoetje: so we inject it to the lang tarballs
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, shouldn't be a big deal
<asac> not sure which scripts would be the bet place to do that
<asac> but I have the feeling that should be an easy pick ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: oh ... and we need that by monday ;)
 * ccheney many hundreds of lines later still not done with libsoup2.4 (!#$!*
<ArneGoetje> asac: !!!
<asac> ArneGoetje: so we can push that up for a3 still
 * ccheney is at 6K lines now
<asac> aslong as it gets better ;)
 * micahg needs to make sure xul192 gets into a3
<micahg> wait, that'll be in universe, so no matter
<asac> its not on CD so its really bound by a freeze
<asac> yes.
<asac> but having that as a milestone target makes sense anyway
<ccheney> 176K+ of source, yuck
<ArneGoetje> asac: if I am supposed to hack that into po2xpi, can you please give me a work item? I'm already behind schedule with my language-selector work... :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-11
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok trying to get that. we dont really have a spec; let me talk to rick what we can do ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: thanks a bunch!
<asac> but we discussed that already this afternoon so i think it should be ok. actually i would think that the code changes should be easy enough to have this by friday ;)
<asac> do you think thats doable? otherwise how long does a langpack rollout take?
<asac> like just an update of langpacks without a new export
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes, but it takes my time from working on my work items and I need to justify myself for that
<asac> ArneGoetje: yes. understood ... i will get a work item today so you can work on friday on that ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: for stable releases with upstream XPIs, do updated strings from rosetta actually get merged into the .jar files? Or are only upstream XPIs used?
<ArneGoetje> asac: thanks
<asac> atm we use upstream xpis for stable release
<asac> simply because we have no qa procedure atm that would be good enough - as discussed before
<ArneGoetje> asac: ah, ok.
<ccheney> what do you link to get the symbols from resolv.h?
<ccheney> libresolv?
<ccheney> yep that fixed it :)
<ccheney> 1 get_type left to fix and then the other more complicated bits left
<ArneGoetje> asac: please note that I won't be available next week, due to Chinese New Year
 * ccheney is also gone thu-mon
<ccheney> finally down to just:
<ccheney> ../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.4.so: undefined reference to `g_main_context_pop_thread_default'
<ccheney> ../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.4.so: undefined reference to `g_poll'
<ccheney> ../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.4.so: undefined reference to `g_main_context_push_thread_default'
<ccheney> ../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.4.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_priority_set_direct'
<ccheney> 188KB 6.3Kline patch
<ccheney> still won't really know if it works though until i get it all done :-\
 * ccheney off to his 5 day weekend :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<asac> ccheney: ca you post what you got ?
<asac> before going on vac?
<ripps>  Man, there has to be a leak in chromium or something, it causes my computer to grind to a halt whenever I start loading relatively large images. It never did this before. And it remains slow even when the tab with the image has been closed.
<asac> i didnt upgrade today. so cant confirm
<ripps> I'm using the -dev ppa and I've had this problem for a while. It seems once chromium takes up most of my ram, it refuses to let it go.
<sebner> asac: too late? *mauahaha*
 * micahg thinks asac is up to his arm in code :P
<micahg> Ubuntu Mozillateam meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<micahg> asac: so, I looked at the fontconfig bug in bmo, and followed the links upstream, it seems like it was stalled
<micahg> I was thinking to poke cairo upstream
<asac> micahg: so ... the lcd  bug is something upstream blocks on
<asac> micahg: the gtk setting imo just is an issue because its a different cairo than the one previously loaded by gtkj
<micahg> idk
<asac> if nothing changes i will install fedora
<micahg> asac: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=23125&action=edit
<asac> i am sure they have the same issue
<asac> and upstream just never saw good fonts :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think that code landed eventually
<asac> maybe check if you can still see that code in the current tree
<micahg> yep
 * micahg checks 1.8
<micahg> .1.8.8 first
<micahg> not in 1.8.8
 * micahg looks in trunnk
<micahg> asac: not in trunk
<asac> ask in cairo ;)?
<asac> #cairo
 * micahg has it somewhere
<asac> anyway. that feels related, but still doesnt explain why gtk settings dont work
<asac> thats not fontconfig
<asac> (still would be a great catch if it was true)
<micahg> well, I'm trying to get rid of upstream's reasons why it's not their fault :)
<micahg> I clearly saw the issue posted in teh otehr bug about handling of fonts, so I thought I'd look into it
<micahg> different display based on xfb or cairo backend
<micahg> s/xfb/xft
<micahg> asac: are you waiting to spin all the stuff to teh security PPA at once?
<asac> yeah
<asac> well. the easiest way to give strong indication that its upstream is to run fedora
<asac> and see if it works there ;)
<asac> that gives us two distros having the same issue
<asac> if not, we are at fault
<asac> or they have a patch we didnt pick up
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> i'll d/l f12
<asac> cooool
<asac> try upstream build there ;)
<micahg> k
 * micahg will be back in 20-30 min
<LLStarks> mmmm. did i miss the meeting?
<LLStarks> asac, can you look at this bug: http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/9274/dragging.png
<LLStarks> dragged links receive no antialiasing.
<svosusr3> I added the ubuntu-mozilla-daily repositories to my karmic and did sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6 . i fetched some 28KB of data.but i don't have firefox-3.6. when I do aptitude show firefox-3.6 , the description says its a transitional package. how do i get ff 3.6
<svosusr3> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable - > <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
<micahg> LLStarks: no, we'll reschedule
<micahg> svosusr3: it's firefox now
<ccheney> asac: ok will post it
<svosusr3> michag: i ran /usr/bin/firefox -  i am still at 3.5.7
<svosusr3> sorry abt the typo : micahg*
<micahg> svosusr3: so, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<LLStarks> why dist-upgrade over aptitude?
<micahg> LLStarks: idk
<micahg> you could do sudo aptitude upgrade and look for the right solution I suppose
<asac> ccheney: thanks
<asac> get in to some stable place (where it doenst get overridden on next )
<ccheney> http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/libsoup2.4-backport.tar.bz2
<asac> ccheney: whtas that?
<asac> i cannot run debuild -S on it to produce something debdiffable ;)
<asac> ccheney: what can i do with that thing?
<asac> make isnt working either ;)
<asac> e.g. seems to be not preconfigured
<ccheney> asac: run autoreconf then build
<ccheney> or i can generate a debdiff against hardy if you would like
<armin76> [reed]: did you read what i said?
<fta> kenvandine, the Indicator Applet is completely broken with/for evolution
<kenvandine> describe completely broken
<kenvandine> sometimes it crashes for me
<kenvandine> when evo exits
<kenvandine> otherwise it is working
<kenvandine> and i think that bug is fixed in today's uploads
<fta> kenvandine, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/indicator-applet-and-evo.ogv
<fta> hm, chromium has a nice embedded player now ):
<fta> :)
<fta> kenvandine, and evo is no longer in the menus :(
<kenvandine> fta, what version of dbusmenu?
<kenvandine> dpkg -l |grep libdbusmenu
<fta> $ dpkg -l | grep libdbusmenu | cut -c-80
<fta> rc  libdbusmenu-glib0                                       0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<fta> ii  libdbusmenu-glib1                                       0.2.3-0ubuntu3
<fta> rc  libdbusmenu-gtk0                                        0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<fta> ii  libdbusmenu-gtk1                                        0.2.3-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> ok, that bug was fixed in 0.2.3-0ubuntu3
<kenvandine> what version of evolution-indicator?
<fta> 0.2.6-0ubuntu4
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> can you make sure there are no files left around from the 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 versions?
<fta> i see there's a new kernel, so maybe a reboot will help
<kenvandine> i just hope we don't still have upgrade issues
<kenvandine> how about indicator-messages?
<kenvandine> what version
<fta> i mean, a desktop restart will probably help, but i only restart when there's a new kernel
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ok
<fta> 0.3.1-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> yeah, you would have needed a restart since monday
<fta>  20:03:49 up 3 days, 20:48,  7 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.18, 0.14
<fta> had to restart, as X lost both kernel & mouse and was unkillable
<fta> kenvandine, gwibber crashed on restart
<fta> dbus
<fta> Title: gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374171/
<BUGabundo> micahg: what did you make me do :\
<micahg> BUGabundo: nothing...
<micahg> BUGabundo: just asking about me :)
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> in just a few minutes, u managed to due what MANY asked for a long time
<BUGabundo> remove dup posting
<micahg> cool :)
<micahg> BUGabundo: does that mean you'll be posting more to keep your dent count up? :)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> check the stats
<BUGabundo> macno.com/denticator
<micahg> BUGabundo: domain for sale?
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> .org
<micahg> you're tops :)
 * micahg is 862
<BUGabundo> been for a long time
<BUGabundo> and even not posting so much to identica
<BUGabundo> I know im secure for a few months
<BUGabundo> although edy is fast
<BUGabundo> my OMB account is in 20 or so
<BUGabundo> check it
<micahg> BUGabundo: #34 on braindbirf
<micahg> *brainbird
<BUGabundo> calm days
<[reed]> armin76: um
<[reed]> what bug# again?
<[reed]> how do I remove a remote bug watch from a bug (specifically, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/233901)?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 233901 in firefox-3.0 "Autoconfig not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I get an error
<micahg> nm
<[reed]> the one to 178685 needs to be removed
<[reed]> I dunno how to do that
<micahg> [reed]: comments are imported so only an admin can do it
<micahg> [reed]: I'm going to work with someone tomorrow hopefully to fix this issue
<[reed]> ugh
<micahg> you're already subscribed to the bug 499113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499113 in malone "Launchpad will sync comments and link back to all bug watches, even those not linked to a bug task" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499113
<micahg> [reed]: it's a huge problem
<[reed]> I'm going to disable launchpad's account in bmo
<micahg> [reed]: gmb said he'd look into it tomorow and I'll try to help...
<micahg> [reed]: maybe that's best until this is fixed
<micahg> [reed]: let me check with them if that'll mess anything up in LP
<[reed]> ok
<BUGabundo> quick OT poll: what topics would you like to see mention or would talk about in a introduction to Open Source desktop apps, running of a Ubuntu Karmic install ? . feel free to PVT me with ideas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-12
<Drakeson> could someone using lucid + amd64 test one or a few packages? they prevent firefox from running:  xul-ext-greasemonkey, xul-ext-mozgest
<Drakeson> there are several more on addons.mozilla.org, but I figured testing the packaged ones might be easier.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm when did micahg get membership?
<BUGabundo> a while ago
<micahg> [reed]: go ahead and disable the LP account
<LLStarks> debian bug system for the mailing list...
<LLStarks> i don't care about icedove
<micahg> LLStarks: ubuntu-mozillateam is maintainer for icedove
<LLStarks> icecat or icedove?
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: 1. search page will respect your search provider choice; 2. default will be Yahoo! - http://is.gd/83e8U | Next Meeting: TBA
<micahg> LLStarks: either
<micahg> well
<micahg> idk what icecat is
<LLStarks> debian iceweasel i think
<micahg> there's iceweasel (firefox), icedove (thunderbird)
<micahg> there's one for SM, but I don't remember
<LLStarks> ah. icecat is gnu firefox
<micahg> ah, yes, further than debian :)
<micahg> [reed]: so now we can clean up bmo?
<[reed]> micahg: indeed
<[reed]> micahg: feel free to remove see also links
<[reed]> launchpad can't add them back ;)
<micahg> I cleaned 2, if I see more, I'll do what I can
<armin76> [reed]: mozilla bug 502369, i want it on 1.9.2 plz
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502369 in JIT Compiler (NanoJIT) "sparc linux lacks sync_instruction_memory rendering xulrunner unbuildable" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502369
<[reed]> armin76: ok, requested
<[reed]> well, maybe
<[reed]> my browser crashed
<armin76> lol
<armin76> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> Bons Dias
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support are being held back other than it will remove mozilla-packagekit
<gnomefreak> oh and hi ;)
 * gnomefreak is really tired of this bug :(
<asac> gnomefreak: hi
<asac> [reed]: whats going on with launchpad bmo integration?
<asac> that got killed now?
<asac> ArneGoetje: hi
<gnomefreak> anyone able to reproduce this bug? if so can you please comment on bug?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/520918
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520918 in gnome-terminal "During upgrade/dist-upgrade the terminal window changes color." [Undecided,New]
<asac> yeah
<asac> terminal window changes color or me too
<asac> but its not really on dist-upgtrade
<asac> it happens without any easy to identiy trigger
<asac> actually now that you say it ... i think i havent seend that issue lately
<asac> like or the last ew days
<asac> will keep my eyes open
<fta> kenvandine, empathy crashes when i try to re-open it from the indicator applet
<fta> somewhere in gobject :(
<ripps> fta: I'm getting that too. specifically it's the unhiding empathy that causes the segfault
<fta> "Searching for your bug in Launchpad took too long."
<fta> bad lp
<ArneGoetje> asac: hi
<fta> bug 473381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 473381 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID() (dup-of: 440527)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/473381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440527 in evolution-mapi "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440527
<fta> hm
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you need more info for the searchplugin things?
<asac> anyone running karmic here?
<ArneGoetje> asac: where have you put the files?
<ArneGoetje> asac: I am
<asac> ArneGoetje: with firefox 3.5?
<gnomefreak> it seems my bug happens in synaptic terminal output as well
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep
<asac> can you please run a a find /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins  and paste the output?
<ArneGoetje> asac: in karmic?
<asac> ArneGoetje: yes.
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-people.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-support.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/creativecommons.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/debsearch.src
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/wikipedia.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/answers.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/amazondotcom.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/debsearch.gif
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/yahoo.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/google.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/eBay.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-specs.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/common
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-packages.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-package-bugs.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-bug-lookup.xml
<ArneGoetje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/launchpad-bugs.xml
<asac> ArneGoetje: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/common/
<ArneGoetje> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    1 2009-09-03 10:33 common -> .
<ArneGoetje> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2010-01-07 09:14 en-US
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1335 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-bug-lookup.xml
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1402 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-bugs.xml
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  783 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-package-bugs.xml
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  998 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-packages.xml
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1523 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-people.xml
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  979 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-specs.xml
<ArneGoetje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1803 2009-02-13 08:27 launchpad-support.xml
<asac> ok
<asac> ArneGoetje: what language are you using on your desktop?
<ArneGoetje> asac: en_US
<asac> ok. can you switch to some other language and see if you still get the searchplugins that are in en-US (thats wanted)
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the name of the address bar in firefox? is it ausome bar?
<asac> gnomefreak: awesomebar
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<ArneGoetje> asac: if you mean the different search engines in the searchbar, then yes, they are all there.
<asac> cool
<asac> let me check something
<asac> one second
<asac> ok so lets add a dir:
<asac> data/9.10/firefox/searchplugins/
<asac> and inside there add a directory for each language that we want to ship special searchplugins for
<asac> e.g. "de"
<asac> let me try something
<asac> ArneGoetje: are the current langpacks supposed to work in firefox 3.6?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok let me try
<asac> ArneGoetje: so code wise you can already implement to copy the searchplugins directory
<asac> i will get you instructions what to put there soon
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<asac> ArneGoetje: maybe start with copying the current en-US we have in the package there
<asac> and name it de etc.
<asac> try a few languages for now
<ArneGoetje> asac: we are only doing this for lucid right now?
<asac> yes
<asac> only lucid
 * gnomefreak would love to see tb3 in Lucid before FF so we dont need a FFE
<asac> hmm
<asac> +EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION     = 3.6
<asac> +EM_TRANSLATION_MIN_VERSION = $(EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION)
<asac> +EM_TRANSLATION_MAX_VERSION = $(EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION).*
<asac> thats wrong
<gnomefreak> because of the 3.6?
<asac> well. EM_TRANSLATION_VERSION should be current version
<asac> MIN_VERSION should be 3.6
<asac> etc.
<asac> but shouldnt hurt for now
<asac> uploaded ubuntu2
<ArneGoetje> asac: until when are you available today?
<asac> not sure
<asac> till after release meeting
 * gnomefreak having issues with firefox 3.6 3.7 opens
<asac> ArneGoetje: and then in the hamburg evening i guess. have to travel after release meeting
<asac> i wont go out today because i am still badly sick
<ArneGoetje> asac: I see...
<gnomefreak> asac: we need to allow firefox to work with the default theme in Lucid. I can not see the window bar at top disply the name
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont understand what you mean ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: above the address bar you will see the menus if you look above that on the same area that close/min/max buttons are it is dark and cant see wnythin no that area other than the close/ect.. buttons
<gnomefreak> it should have firefox name and such there
<gnomefreak> oh it is a custom theme but it happens on any dark theme (dark as it really dark
<gnomefreak> its not a firefox thing but everything has this issue it seems
<gnomefreak> im using the themes and such to make my custom theme i do not stray from them
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> im using the human login window boarder
<gnomefreak> "HumanLogin"
 * gnomefreak still unable to use icon nor terminal to start firefox i have to use --safe-mode to start it
<gnomefreak> it was working fine until updates. no extension updates few extenions
<gnomefreak> i only  have ubufox nightly tester prism extension
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i need to find a way to disable all extensions without using --safe-mode or new profile
<micahg> hi asac
<micahg> I see you're fixing the localized plugins issue :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't think there's a way
<ArneGoetje> asac: I'm still busy on language-selector, will implement the searchplugin thing later tonight.
<gnomefreak> micahg: this is going to be very very hard to figure out than
<micahg> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> if i use the above i am than able to use firefox fine if i dont use them i can not launch firefox
<gnomefreak> 3.7 works fine
<gnomefreak> no output in terminal at all so  no help there
<asac> micahg: yes
<armin76> haha
<armin76> [reed]: that guy on the sparc bug is fun :P
<armin76> asac: mozilla bug 502369 <- last comments are fun
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502369 in Nanojit "sparc linux lacks sync_instruction_memory rendering xulrunner unbuildable" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502369
<gnomefreak> i have ubufox, prism, and nightly override extensions enabled
<micahg> prism isn't made for anything above 3.5 yet if you're using archive
<gnomefreak> micahg: i am so maybe it is disabled
<gnomefreak> i have something to try :) thanks for the thought
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> i uploaded ubuntu2
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> waiting till builds are finished and then pushing ubuntu3 with those two changes
<micahg> asac: I wasn't sure what to do since you mentioned localized plugins
<asac> look what i did
<asac> thats what should have been done ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok. that giveds me a bit getting you the proper searchplugins
<mahfouz> they shld switch off the "I'm feeling lucky" stuff in location bar
<mahfouz> I'm always feeling pretty unlucky
<mahfouz> I just changed keyword.url
<micahg> mahfouz: it's changing to yahoo! anyways :P
<mahfouz> nooooooo
<micahg> at least I thought that's what's happening
<mahfouz> because of chinese fx users :)
<micahg> it should use your search provider
<mahfouz> if I had any say, use yahoo but no "feeling lucky" option
<micahg> i don't think yahoo has such an option, do they
<micahg> :/
<micahg> ?
<asac> no we dont change keyword url
<asac> at least in the first run
<asac> just searchplugin and homepage
<asac> reason: lack of feeling lucky
<micahg> heh
<micahg> mahfouz: ^^^ I was mistaken :)
<mahfouz> asac, I hate this feeling lucky, it's mostly wrong
<mahfouz> and then I have to type the whole string again
<asac> use the searchblox then ;)
<mahfouz> i have no search box
<asac> thats your decision then ;)
<mahfouz> I know I can do keyword search
<mahfouz> but still
<asac> you can manually change the keyword url to not do "i am lucky"
<asac> good by
<mahfouz> yes, I just changed my keyword.url
<LLStarks> speaking of keyword.url, how are we going to link that to the search engine dropdown?
<asac> LLStarks: atm we dont plan to link that. we just keep the mozilla default
<LLStarks> and that's google.
<micahg> asac: it's been a while, do I add a changelog entry if I just rebase a patch?
<asac> micahg: 3.7?
<asac> i dont think so
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> k
<asac> LLStarks: yes. does that make you unhappy or happy?
<LLStarks> they should match. but maybe that's impractical.
<asac> LLStarks: the technical bits are a bit tricky for that.... maybe lucid+1
<asac> i dont want to mess with prefs basically... the homepage is done without that
<fta> !info modalbox
<ubottu> Package modalbox does not exist in karmic
<fta> !info libjs-modalbox
<ubottu> Package libjs-modalbox does not exist in karmic
<fta> grrr
<fta> ok, packaged
<fta> another dead fish in my +junk :P
<fta> asac, apparently, ch beta is now 5.0.307.7
<fta> but last upload failed, i need to resync the branch
<asac> cool
<asac> can we go for beta then?
<asac> fta: there is something i need to talk to you about ;) (-meeting)
<asac> fta: we need to understand whats going on with upstream release process before we can consider to commit supporting chromium as a default browser
<fta> hm, ok. which part is not clear enough?
<mahfouz> default browser for what?
<asac> fta: e.g. how is it done?
<asac> atm
<asac> do we have a reliably method to track their channels?
<asac> or can that be forgotten in future?
<fta> yes, http://omahaproxy.appspot.com/ is now properly populated by their internal system
<fta> it's no longer manual
<asac> what kind of url is that?
<asac> appspot?
<fta> just browse it, it's a plain text file
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374835/
<asac> why is it appspot?
<asac> i would have thought chromium.org
<asac> #or something
<asac> do you have a post where they say that thats now official?
<asac> i need that info for a MIR
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/releases/LATEST.txt
<fta> trust me, i had to fight for this to happen
<fta> asac, ^^
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok, now I have time for the searchplugins
<asac> fta: was there a bug or something where i can find an official statement?
<asac> i trust you ;) ... but committing to support this would be easier if there was a blog entry or a bug comment etc.
<asac> ArneGoetje: hi
<asac> ArneGoetje: so you have off the whole next week?
<fta> asac, sorry, no idea. at some point LATEST.txt was stuck, i kept on asking to restart it but the answer was always the same "we're discussing internally", then in svn, it changed to what it is now.
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep... national holidays
<fta> asac, you can probably ask markmentovai or laforge for more details
<asac> fta: do you have emails for them?
<asac> fta: maybe send in msg
<asac> ArneGoetje: the whole week?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok so what are our "first tier" languages?
<asac> i would suggest we do the searchplugins for those
<ArneGoetje> asac: those on the CD?
<asac> start by copying them directly from the searchplugins/en-US dir we ship in firefox
<asac> ArneGoetje: not sure how to define that ... but i think so
<asac> i think we have a short list of primary locdales
<asac> like 8 ... that we consaider most important
<asac> like de, fr, es, pt, zh, etc.
<ArneGoetje> asac: yeah... those get shipped on the CD
<ArneGoetje> asac: so, what's the procedure?
<asac> ArneGoetje: in data/10.04/firefox-3.6 create a searchplugins directory
<asac> and there you create directories for the locales we want to ship translations for
<asac> use the full country code variant
<asac> e.g. de-DE, es-ES, fr-FR etc.
<asac> for now
<ArneGoetje> ok
<asac> then you copy the searchplugins we currently have in en-US in there
<asac> then fix the script so those get shipped in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/LANGCODE/ accordingly
<asac> when that is working let me know
<asac> i tell you how to test that
<asac> and give you a couple of searchplugins we should change in the first patch
<asac>  batch
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<ArneGoetje> asac: where do the searchplugins come from? firefox source package?
<asac> ArneGoetje: let me give you the initial batch. in the end we should pull them from a firefox branch i have to dig out ... but that can happen in next batch
<ArneGoetje> asac: ok
<asac> ArneGoetje: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/searchplugins.en-US.tar.gz
<asac> ArneGoetje: dont ship en-US that way for now ... e.g. skip it. we already ship those in the package
<asac> but use those plugins for all langs atm
<asac> once we have tested it i will give you updated yahoo ones ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: all langs except en-US
<asac> for each lang
<asac> right
<asac> do the first tier langs for now
<asac> everything else can happen after a3
<ArneGoetje> asac: do we need a full-export from rosetta for shipping those searchplugins, or is a delta update sufficient?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i think we dont need any export/update
<asac> just the same sources you used before
<asac> as long as the searchplugins/ end up in the right place on users system its fine
<fta> big jump for the beta.. chromium-browser (4.0.249.43~r34537 -> 5.0.307.7~r38400) [85.41MB (+5745kB, +6.72%)]
<asac> nice
<asac> i love that we are getting a beta in the archive
<asac> fta: we should try to see how they handle security updates there
<asac> e.g. do they bump it with individual patches etc.
<asac> or are there never any security fixes at all etc.
<asac> jdstrand: do you see webkit CVEs on vendor-sec sometimes?
<asac> i would like to see how well chromium fixes those
<fta> asac, they say they update all the branches that need to be updated (creating a new version immediately visible in the channel(s)). the QA seems to happen after the commits but before they bump the channels
<fta> meaning there are plenty of releases (with tags) that never end up in the channels
<fta> it's up to the release manager to give the go for a channel bump
<asac> fta: how can we track that?
<asac> e.g. how do we know if all landed
<asac> and is working fine
<asac> and what issues are addressed?
<asac> do they send out release info somewhere?
<fta> maybe by digging into http://svnsearch.org/svnsearch/repos/CHROMIUM/search?path=/branches
<asac> hmm. thats painful ;)
<asac> so for beta updates the stuff would land on 307 branch?
<fta> http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/
<fta> yep 307
<asac> so is that 307 commit in our current package?
<asac> e.g. Merge 38320 - Enable the use of Freetype's emboldening in Chrome/Linux. Skia's is not so pretty.
 * asac wonders what kind of stable update that is ;)
<asac> micahg: we wanted to add something for next firefox 3.6 update, right?
 * asac wonders what that was
 * asac should take more detailed notes given his brain capacities
<jdstrand> asac: not usually vendor-sec. the ubuntu-security team is on the webkit security mailing list though
<asac> jdstrand: right. could you check if http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/ and http://svnsearch.org/svnsearch/repos/CHROMIUM/search?path=/branches would be a good enough source to verify those in chromium?
<asac> anyway. i will ask how we can do this
<asac> i assume they have some ideas ;)
<asac> will come back to you
<jdstrand> asac: verify 'those'? what are 'those'? webkit CVEs? they surely won't publicly commit or blog until after they release
<jdstrand> asac: iirc google hsa let webkit security know ahead of time
<asac> ok. i think we should talk a bit more in depth on this whole topic. maybe with kees? on monday?
<asac> jdstrand: ?
<micahg> asac: was apport hook
<asac> micahg: right.
<jdstrand> asac: we can do that-- we have a standing security meeting at 18:00 UTC
<ArneGoetje> asac: sorry, I need to sleep. Please send me a mail with the steps I need to do and I will follow up with it.
<jdstrand> asac: in #ubuntu-meeting
<asac> jdstrand: i think we should talk on the phone to get a few things sorted. we can then present the results in a meeting
<micahg> about the vars for the TB scripts, are these ok: FOUND_OLD, FOUND_CURRENT, FOUND_BETA
<micahg> old => .m-tb, current => .tb, beta => .tb-3
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> micahg: paste the script please ... i lack context ;)
<micahg> asac: here's the part that defines the vars: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/374978/
<micahg> brb 10 min
<fta> d'oh! http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/12/man-smashes-27-tvs-a.html
<micahg> back
<micahg> asac: are my vars ok?
<BUGabundo> evening o/
<fta> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels
<BUGabundo> enh?
<BUGabundo> what's that?
<fta> read the description :)
<fta> the idea is to remember when each channel was updated
<fta> so i've implemented a kind of watcher storing the changes in a bzr branch
<BUGabundo> fta: did you kill Buzz??
<fta> kill?
<BUGabundo> nothing going on there! just stopped
<fta> lol
<micahg> asac: you still around to review my script?
<BUGabundo> oldie but still VERY funny http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Karaoke%20pra%20Surdo%20e%20Mudo.wmv Karaoke pra Surdo e Mudo
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> bbib
<asac> micahg: script working or still struggeling?
<micahg> asac: thought I had it, but it's not working...
<micahg> asac: should I pastebin the while file?
<micahg> *whole
<asac> if you need help, yes.
<asac> whats the problem?
<micahg> well, it's not picking up the old profile
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/fa3caf6c
<micahg> line 86 and on
<micahg> I still have to change some ff references
<micahg> asac: I have to go, should I push up what I have or work on it more sat night?
<asac> micahg: you seem to not mv the OLD one if there is no CURRENT one
<micahg> asac: good catch....
<asac> mv $HOMEDIR/$CURRENT $HOMEDIR/$CURRENT.$$
<asac> micahg: what does that do?
 * micahg never moves the old one :(
<asac> right
<micahg> asac: hopefully unique name if there's an .upstream folder already
<asac> nah
<asac> lets just not move it if the .upstream one already exists imo
<asac> if .upstream exists we consider the old migration done
<asac> if a .mozilla-thunderbird comes back, its not our business
<asac> assuming we properly move that one
<asac> ok fix that when back ;)
<asac> i am out now for a bit too
<micahg> asac: k, i guess I have to finish tomorrow night...
<fta> -linux,dev,5.0.307.5
<fta> +linux,dev,5.0.322.2
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> yes. but can we track beta for now?
<fta> sure, just to show you that all branches move very quickly
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-13
<fta> lol, debian 541984
<ubottu> Debian bug 541984 in nmap "nmap: Build process isn't thread safe" [Minor,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/541984
<fta> gasp
<fta> debian 567915
<ubottu> Debian bug 567915 in iceweasel "iceweasel, iceape, icedove, iceowl: Contains non-free data in the source tarball" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/567915
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-14
<LLStarks> i think pageup/pagedown is busted in the dailies.
 * micahg checks
<micahg> wfm
<micahg> 3.7
<LLStarks> broken on many sites.
<LLStarks> in 3.6.2
<mahfouz> not for me
<LLStarks> probably an xorg error
<micahg> LLStarks: let us know if a reboot helps
<LLStarks> will do
<LLStarks> http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<LLStarks> my god
<LLStarks> i feel sick
<LLStarks> micahg, there aren't enough antacids in the world for this
<micahg> LLStarks: yeah, I say that
<micahg> *saw
<micahg> LLStarks: that's not so bad...
<micahg> there are worse things
<LLStarks> such as?
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> LLStarks: you referring specifically to within Ubuntu?
<LLStarks> yeah
<LLStarks> doesn't help that gecko is slower than whale-****.
<micahg> LLStarks: 3.7 will fix that we hope :)
<micahg> 3.6 is pretty snappy for me
<LLStarks> lolno. xulrunner 1.9.3 is a small step.
<LLStarks> while webkit and presto make leaps and bounds
<micahg> 1.9.3 has a lot of speed improvements and OOPP will be big as well, it's only alpha right now, so not even feature complete
<ari-tczew> I've got FTBFS while building libjdic-java, here is log: http://s1.plikos.pl/11e3/f30af66d18095996ca4d3c886ed16287/buildlog.txt
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: i dont see any log of anything
<gnomefreak> oh wait i think i found it
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: nope doesnt seem to be there
<sebner> gnomefreak: I'll pastebin it for you.
<gnomefreak> sebner: thanks
<sebner> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/376172/
<sebner> gnomefreak: I can't read polish but I guessed the download link xD
<gnomefreak> oh its in polish?
<gnomefreak> that leaves me out as well :(
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: do you have fakeroot installed?
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: yes, I do
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: other than it looking like you are missing xulrunner-1.9-dev im not sure. I have gotten lucky to not play with java ever :)
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: is this just a respin or is it an upgrade?
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: it's test build in pbuilder ...
<gnomefreak> assuming you changed debian/rules there is a chance that is the issue but im not sure why *.cpp:*
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: I've test Debian revision of libjdic-java, so I didn't change debian/rules, and FTBFS is still exist
<gnomefreak> where i am kind of confused is that the build was successful at one point. You may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: the debian revision built?
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: sebner redirect me from #ubuntu-motu to here...
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: no, debian revision too got ftbfs
<sebner> gnomefreak: I just saw xulrunner and moz* so I thought this is the appropriate place :P
<gnomefreak> sebner: yeah i saw them too but im not 100% sure this is a mozilla failure. does it list xulrunner-1.9-dev as a build dep in control?
 * gnomefreak thinks micahg would have fun with this
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<sebner> gnomefreak: dunno, ask ari-tczew
<sebner> gnomefreak: hahaha, what a luck :P
<sebner> hi micahg
<micahg> hi gnomefreak, sebner
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: xulrunner-1.9-dev listed in build deps?
<ari-tczew> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5), quilt, ant, pkg-config,
 * micahg wonders what he walked into
<ari-tczew>  libgnome2-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, libxt-dev, xulrunner-dev, libx11-dev,
<ari-tczew>  openjdk-6-jre-headless, default-jdk, libnetx-java, default-jdk-builddep
<micahg> what is this?
<ari-tczew> xulrunner-dev exist in B-D
<micahg> are you wondering about openjdk and firefox 3.6?
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9-dev is what we use maybe try adding that to build-deps and retry?
<micahg> gnomefreak: what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> micahg: libjdic-java http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/376172/
<micahg> is this a new package?
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: replace xulrunner-dev with xulrunner-1.9-dev ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: doesnt seem to be.
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: im not sure since we have both in archives
<micahg> is this for lucid
<ari-tczew> micahg: no, package exist, I want to merge with Debian
 * micahg is looking
<micahg> ari-tczew: squeeze?
<ari-tczew> micahg, yes, squeeze
<micahg> into lucid I"m assuming?
<micahg> the problem is the build depends on openjdk I think
<ari-tczew> micahg, yes for lucid
<gnomefreak> what version is in squeeze?
<gnomefreak> ah -6
<micahg> openjdk will be fixed later this week
<micahg> when we get xul192 in
<ari-tczew> micahg, so what's next? waiting?
<ArneGoetje> asac: searchplugins modification in po2xpi implemented. -> lp:~arnegoetje/rosetta/po2xpi-arne . New Lucid langpacks with the (unmodified) searchplugins included are being uploaded into the archive right now.
<gnomefreak> i guesss that would explain all the "missing *" and all those errors
<micahg> I'm not sure exactly what the problem is, but last time I looked at openjdk there was this weird build-deps on xul-1.9
<gnomefreak> micahg: did you hold the meeting on thursday?
<gnomefreak> ok looks like i have a while to wait between updates and extracting tar.gz together they are slowing me down alot. so ill be back in a while
<ari-tczew> micahg, gnomefreak: maybe ftbfs is causing by gcc 4.4?
<gnomefreak> i thought that it was taken care of already or im thinking 4.3
<ari-tczew> gnomefreak: I can't replace xulrunner-dev with xulrunner-1.9-dev because xulrunner-1.9-dev isn't exist in lucid
<gnomefreak> ari-tczew: yeah i noticed that after i said it.
<asac> ArneGoetje: rock.
<asac> ArneGoetje: so i case i need to redo this, what are the steps?
 * asac assumes he would for now just manually upload the langpacks
<asac> rather than running langpack-o-matic
<asac> so nevermind
<sindhudweep> asac: please review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sindhudweep-sarkar/gnash/gnash0.8.7packaging/+merge/19293 when it's convenient for you.
<ArneGoetje> asac: what do you mean with 'redo'?
<BUGabundo> anyone running Chromium daily ? care to try to open this site? https://caixadirecta.cgd.pt/
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^
<lantizia> Hey if I get 3.6 from PPA firefox-stable will it actually be branded Firefox?
<micahg> lantizia: yes
<lantizia> shocking, and I'm guessing that's because it was ran by mozilla for approval ?
<lantizia> and I'm guessing it's one of those that have been screwed with Yahoo as default search, extra extensions etc...
<lantizia> micahg, ?
<ArneGoetje> asac: if you want to change anything in the mozilla.tar.gz in a langpack, just bump the version number when you are done and upload the package again
<asac> ArneGoetje: right. thats what i mean ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: so you uploaded the langpacks
<asac> ?
 * asac upgrades system to figure
<asac> cool ... getting new langpack stuff
<micahg> asac: hi
<asac> hi
<asac> all set?
<micahg> I think so, just need to test the changes I made
<asac> great
<asac> let me know
<micahg> k
<asac> hi dupondje
<asac> ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: so devmode export seems to be bogus for "nl"
<dupondje> it is ;)
<dupondje> bbl :) fix it plz ;)
<dupondje> and asac  ? :)
<dupondje> bleh :) so ? :D
<asac> network is up and down
<asac> let me check if download of packages actually finished
<asac> ok so de is OK
 * asac installs -nl
<asac> ArneGoetje:
<asac>  ls -la /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl\@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-nl.jar
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1789 Feb 14 14:33 /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-nl.jar
<asac> asac@tinya:~/Development/ubuntu/mozillateam/thunderbird.dev$ ls -la /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de\@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-de.jar
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 163832 Feb 10 19:59 /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-de.jar
<asac> seems nl is unhappy
<dupondje> so its only nl that is broke ? :(
<asac> yes
<asac> not sure if its only nl
<asac> let me check w afew others
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 159839 Feb 10 20:00 firefox-3.6-it.jar
<asac> that looks ok
<dupondje> the nl shouldn't have changed ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-en-CA\@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-en_CA.jar
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1819 Feb 14 14:32 /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-en-CA@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-en_CA.jar
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1819 Feb 14 14:32 firefox-3.6-en_GB.jar
<asac> hmm
<asac> dupondje: what do you mean?
<asac> the -nl size needs to be way bigger ;)
<asac> same for en_GB en_CA
<asac> let me look in the logs
<dupondje> ah wasn't looking at the size, but the changetime :p
<dupondje> the file is quite empty indeed :(
<asac> darn cant find the server name of the langpack stuff
<dupondje> its gone ... :D
<asac> ArneGoetje: whats the machine name?
<asac> so ... not much i can do for you till tomorrow ;)
<dupondje> wait
 * dupondje slaps ArneGoetje ;)
<asac> he is in taiwan ;)
<asac> all the week is public holiday there for some reason :(
<asac> and its currently like 3am?
<dupondje> crap :) and my firefox is broken !!!! :D
<dupondje> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39051421/language-pack-nl-base_1%3A10.04%2B20100206_1%3A10.04%2B20100206.1.diff.gz
<dupondje> lol :)
<dupondje> everything got removed ? ;)
<dupondje> hmz asac
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-nl-base/1:10.04+20100206.1
<dupondje> seems to contain everything ...
<dupondje> ok found the issue
<dupondje> language-pack-nl-base provides mozilla.tar.gz language files
<dupondje> but it seems that language-pack-nl now also provides them, and overwritten them
<dupondje> but those are totally NOT complete
<dupondje> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-nl/+bug/521876
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 521876 in language-pack-nl "mozilla languages seems to get broken by last language-pack-nl upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<asac> yes
<asac> the language-pack-nl is an update pack
<asac> seems not complete
<asac> i found the machin ename ;)
 * asac goes and looks for logs
<asac> !date
<dupondje> /echo $date
<dupondje> rofl :)
<asac> ok so that log shows nothing really bad
<asac> it seems to be a log from today
<asac> so i assume the export was busted
 * asac thinks
 * asac tries to find the delta to download
<dupondje> language-pack-de doesn't have the firefox language file ...
<asac> it doesnt?
<dupondje> language-pack-nl does have it ... and overwrites the file from language-pack-nl-base
<dupondje> no ...
<asac> interesting
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376419/
<dupondje> first in -nl
<dupondje> last -de
<dupondje> ./usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-nl.jar is in language-pack-nl (broken) and in language-pack-nl-base (working)
 * asac pulls current delta pack: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39159844/ubuntu-lucid-translations-update.tar.gz
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+language-packs
<asac> huge ;)
<dupondje> true:)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376427/
<asac> those are the only translations
<asac> in update
 * asac looks what is inside
<asac> not too bad
<dupondje> but why is there a mozilla.tar.gz with firefox-3.6-nl.jar inside language-pack-nl ... :D
<dupondje> something went wrong :)
<asac> i sthere?
<asac> ouch
<asac> dupondje: replace the other .jar with the .jar from there ;)
<asac> i dont see the mozilla.tar.gz
<asac> in language-pack-nl
<asac> dpkg -L language-pack-nl | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f28c32641
<asac> where do you see that?
<asac> dupondje: ?
<dupondje> asac: language-pack-nl-10.04+20100213/data$ tar -zxvf mozilla.tar.gz ... :D
<asac> well
<asac> thats the source
<asac> hmm
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats right
<asac> thats the way we do the sources
<asac> we just make a mozilla.tar.gz
<asac> that should match what you have in your language-pack-nl
<asac> binary
<dupondje> well in the language-pack-nl the mozilla.tar-gz contains /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-nl.jar
<dupondje> while in language-pack-de for example, it doesn't contain files in that dir ...
<dupondje> cfr my pastebin
<asac> it doesnt?
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-nl.jar
<asac> this file isin my paste
<asac> thats the language-pack-nl content
<dupondje> line 44 #
<dupondje> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-nl@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/firefox-3.6-nl.jar
<dupondje> ... :D
<asac> as i said
<asac> the de language didnt get an update
<dupondje> anyway fetched the language file from language-pack-nl-base and copy'ed over the broken one :) its working now
<asac> ok so only the filtered entities are included
<asac> i guess it has something to do with versioning
<asac> oh dear
<asac> the po2xpi binary is not even installed in the new locatoin ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: ^^
<asac> ok
<asac> let me go the manually road ;)
 * asac pulls delta to langpack-o-matic machine
<dupondje> the magic machine ? ;)
<asac> dupondje: ok i have a tar.gz for you
<asac> one second
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/nl.tar.gz
<asac> i think just replacing the .jar out if it might fix you
<asac> dupondje: ^
<dupondje> it works ... now get the package fixed :D
<asac> not toda
<asac> y
<asac> i have no clue how to respin the langpacks
<asac> and manually updating all is painful
<dupondje> :)
<asac> i think i have to touch them tomorrow anyway
<fta> i wonder if it's worth pushing libjs-modalbox to lucid
<asac> whats that?
<fta> http://okonet.ru/projects/modalbox/
<asac> not sure
<asac> does it really make sense to ship .js web libs in the archive?
<asac> feels like not
<asac> maybe some webkit apps might wanna use that?
<micahg> well, we just got dojo in through debian
<asac> how is that supposed to be used?
<micahg> to generate AJAX content
<asac> does packaging give you anything? like automatic upgrades etc.?
<micahg> well, we're using it with zend framework
<asac> or is it just something everyone would copy to their webapp directory anyway
<fta> we have libjs-jquery, libjs-yui and many others
<micahg> which \sh keeps up to date in lucid and I help him backport
<asac> fta: that answers my question then i guess ;)
<asac> go ahead
<asac> :-P
<micahg> it uses javascript-common
<micahg> which provides it to any app to use
<fta> asac, did you read http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.announce/1431 & http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.announce/1432
<asac> ok. thats what i wanted to know
<asac> doesnt open
<asac> fta: hmm. so i guess ffox needs to go to in-source jpeg ;)
<fta> chromium too
<asac> lets see
<micahg> asac: do we have to do this for all xul apps (TB, SM)?
 * micahg is testing the migrator now
<asac> maybe we skip that transition ;)
<asac> for lucid
<asac> push back rather
<asac> micahg: most likely ... but not if we dont do the transition in lucid
<micahg> k, lets see how far we get I guess :)
<micahg> asac: I didn't realize that the release date was tue for 3.0.18 and 3.5.8
<micahg> do you want to push 3.5.8 and 1.9.1.8 to jaunty and karmic now
<micahg> so we don't have the builds piling up
<micahg> I thought it was thurs for some reason
<micahg> in security-ppa
<asac> its already in debian testing. so i guess it was blacklisted
<asac> micahg: is everything ready?
<micahg> for karmic and jaunty 3.5.8 and 1.9.1.8
<asac> all xul/ffox branches?
<micahg> no
<asac> right
<micahg> but we don't want to be caught with blocked builders, right?
<micahg> if I finish tonight will there be enough time for all the builds in 24 horus?
<micahg> i'm testing 3.0 now to make sur epatches apply
<asac_> 23:21 < asac> dont know
<asac_> 23:21 < asac> needs to be
<asac_> 23:22 < asac> in worst case we use the big archive admin stick to raise prio ;)
<asac_> 23:22 < asac> err buildd admin
<asac_> 23:22 < asac> we need the branches ready tomorrow afternoon european time
<micahg> k
<asac_> my provider is bad
<micahg> k, patches applied on 3.0.18
 * micahg saw the dents :)
<asac_> patches?
<micahg> on jaunty
<asac> you mean no rebasing needed?
<micahg> there's an offset, but they all apply
<asac> ok
<asac> xulrunner is more interesting i guess
<micahg> xulrunner applied too iirc
<asac> are we still at build1 ?
<micahg> yep :)
<asac> then just do it ;)
<asac> should be like 45 minutes to add changelog, test if the package starts building (e.g. patches apply)
<micahg> yep
<asac> ... for all 6
<asac> :)
<micahg> jaunty's done :)
<micahg> 5 left
<micahg> I got this error on my migrator script: [: 115: !=: unexpected operator
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f657f0873
<asac> i usually use two commits
<asac> so one commit also has the changelog info
<asac>   * New upstream release v3.0.17 (FIREFOX_3_0_17_RELEASE)
<asac>     - see USN-877-1
<micahg> I have been
<micahg> AFAIK
<asac> no
<micahg> did I not?
<asac> you just have releasing version 3.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<asac> in .jaunty
<asac> 3.0
<micahg> :(
<micahg> thought I did 2 commit
 * micahg looks
<asac> micahg: also today is the feb 14
<asac> maybe uncommit that ;)
<asac> run a dch -r -DUNRELEASED to update date
<asac> debcommit
<asac> dch -r -Djaunty-security
<asac> debcommit -r
<micahg> weird...
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> I know I did 3.5 right
<asac> yes 3.5 karmic is ok
<asac> [Lag: 26.78]
<asac> guess i am going down soon again
<micahg> 3.0.jaunty is fixed
<asac> :(
<asac> yes. thats better
<micahg> dch -r -DUNRELEASED doesn't work
<asac> ok given how bad my net is i probably should prepare the update on some other machine outside my net
<asac> micahg: it doesnt work if you have a real release there
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yeah
<asac> you need to manually fix that first and then run it to update timestamp
<asac> its a new feature of dch since karmic i think
<micahg> well, the -r part to update the itmestamp works :)
<asac> previously it wasnt that annoyingly smart
<micahg> asac: any idea about the error I'm getting with the migration script
<asac> havent seen an errr
<micahg> asac: it seems that xul1.9.intrepid was never released in the changelog :(
<asac> 23:28 < micahg> I got this error on my migrator script: [: 115: !=: unexpected operator
<asac> that means its a syntax error in line 115
<micahg> yes, that's fi
<micahg> so am I missing something in that block?
<asac> let me check
<asac> micahg: ok committing
<asac> was still modified locally
<asac> thanks
<asac> done
<asac> err not yet done ;)
<asac> damn net
<asac> now
<asac> micahg: ok now you can pull xul19.intrepid
<asac> micahg: probably means that you have a missing quote or something in the previous [ ] thing
<asac> or you forgot to ]
<micahg> I know
<micahg> but everything looks ok to my limited eye
<asac> most likely $FOUND_CURRENT != ""
<asac> isnt legal dash
<micahg> ah
<micahg> should be "$FOUND_CURRENT"
<micahg> thanks
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats true ;)
<asac> otherwise if its empty its missing first operand
 * micahg loves having someone to ask :)
<asac> others use x$FOUND_CURRENT = x
<asac> to test for empty
 * micahg was following the convention in the firefox wrapper
<asac> not exactly sure where that style comes from though (the x)
<asac> yeah. thats right. stick to existing style
<asac> micahg: do you have the tarballs in a ppa or something?
<micahg> for which?
<asac> for ffox/xul sec update
<micahg> no
<micahg> you want me to?
<asac> no
<micahg> I've been testing locally
<asac> just wondered
<asac> its ok ...
 * micahg got an ext3 partition :)
<asac> ext3?
<asac> what did you use before?
<micahg> yeah, xfs is hard to test build on
<sebner> ext4 ftw!
<asac> you can also use ext4 ;)
 * sebner strongly hopes for btrfs for lucid+1
<micahg> after phoronix lost their data, I thought I'd wait a little longer ;)
<asac> is xfs really less risky?
<sebner> micahg: pff, pussy
 * sebner waves at mighty asac 
<asac> hi sebner
<micahg> nah, is good for large files or non-changing dir structures
<sebner> asac: how was the meeting in portland? What did you even discuss xD (or is this still top-secret)?
<asac> i was mostly involved in the mobile team this time. not sure what is going on on the desktop side ;)
<asac> anyway. its a sprint
<asac> means we meet together to work together ... so we basically worked on spec and bugs ;)
<sebner> boring
<asac> rather than making discussion on direction etc.
<asac> just a bit
<sebner> asac: nothing you can't do over the internet
<asac> socialising is really important ;)
<asac> and makes distributed work even more efficient
<sebner> heh
<asac> also doing real pair programming is also quite nice ... from time to time
<asac> its really good getting others up-to-speed
 * micahg would like that at some point :)
<micahg> asac: everything's ready except for Lucid
<micahg> but I wanted to merge in dmitri's changes before i do that one
<asac> micahg: what changes are those?
<micahg> dh_xulrunner
<asac> i thought we already have that?
<micahg> yeah, he made a fix in debian and proposed a merge
<asac> ok. what does it fix?
<asac> (i know i already asked that)
 * micahg would have to look at the merge
<micahg> a corner case he said
<micahg> so not critical
<micahg> but shouldn't take more than a few minutes
<asac> ok if you think its safe, just take it ... otherwise show it ;)
<asac> i willprobably look before upload anyway ... so go ahead
<asac> we also need the apport hook fix in firefox lucid
<micahg> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/xulrunner/dh_xulrunner-fixes/+merge/18979
<micahg> asac: yes, I was going to do that after the security updates and TB3 was doen
<sebner> micahg: no TB 3.0.1 this weekend :(
<micahg> 3.0 first
<micahg> then 3.0.1
<micahg> might even be 3.0.2 then
<asac> that merge isnt really split up ;)
<asac> maybe note that it also improves documentation in the merge
<asac> e.g. extend his changelog
<micahg> asac: I'm actually not takign his doc changte
<micahg> *change
<micahg> dh_xulrunner is only in lucid for now
<micahg> when we backport, we can update the docs
<asac> well
<asac> +You can also use the xulrunner dh sequence addon to integrate in a dh workflow:
<asac> 31	+	dh --with xulrunner $@
<asac> 32	
<asac> thats another doc change which is valid
<sebner> micahg: Why uploading 3.0 first and then updating? Why not working on 3.0, updating to 3.0.x and then upload?
<micahg> asac: ah, yeah, forgot about that
<asac> i think you can just take it
<micahg> yeah, I'll update it
<asac> just add another changelog line during the merge
<asac> so debcommit -e
<asac> includes it
<asac> then its fine
<micahg> asac: I would think to inlcude in the actual changelog, no?
<asac> yes. thats what i meant
<asac> use his line
<micahg> sebner: well, jumping versions will mean dropping patches
<asac> and also add another line
<micahg> so first 3.0, then 3.0.x
<asac> then to commit the merge you run debcommit -e
<sebner> micahg: I don't understand
<asac> so it will also show up in br commit
<micahg> right
<micahg> sebner: that's what asac told me and it makes sense, I've been working on getting one version right, so make sure it's right, then update
<asac> we upload 3.0
<asac> then we wait till its build
<asac> and upload 3.0.1 ;)
<asac> by just bumping the version
<micahg> asac: we'll need to drop a patch too :)
<asac> in that way users can test for regressions over 3.0 by just getting stuff from archive
 * sebner is confused
<asac> micahg: thats a potential implication of bumping version
<asac> yes
<asac> ;)
<asac> sebner: dont be
<micahg> asac: i'm still having issues with detecting directories for some reason
<asac> sebner: in short: work wise it doesnt matter ... but we also have a 3.0 build afterwards
<asac> micahg: deleting?
<micahg> asac: no, detecting
<micahg> I have a .thunderbird to test moving out of the way and it doesn't do it
<asac> -d PATH
<asac> micahg: did you change what i said yesterday?
<sebner> asac: sure but I'm not seeing any advantage. Mind explaining?
<asac> sebner: no ;)
<sebner> hahah xD
<asac> thats just not worth discussing in the first place
<micahg> asac: yes
<sebner> asac: well, I'm not really discussion or against it, just curious *why*
<asac> just a guts feeling ;)
<asac> feels cleaner to start with 3.0 in history of the 3.0 package
<asac> ;)
 * sebner always knew that mozilla guys are weird :P
<asac> micahg: the paste you gave me doesnt have those changes
<micahg> it's weird, it detects the .m-t dir, but not the .tb dir
<micahg> hmm
 * micahg checks scrollback
<asac> i need a up to date paste
<asac> nothing else will help ;)
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f7b213c5
<asac> you still do mv $HOMEDIR/$CURRENT $HOMEDIR/$CURRENT.$$
<micahg> asac: no, that's with replacing the 2.0 dir
<asac> right. but similar bad
<micahg> before I was doing it for the upstream
<micahg> well, I can't move the beta if there's something there, can I?
<micahg> if an upstream folder exists, we can consider the migration done, but what if the beta folders are still there?
<asac> insert echo to add debugging ... see what if it doesnt enter
<asac> echo "here 1"
<asac> etc.
<micahg> well, my current problem is the shell tells me the dir is missing in the .tb test on line 93
<asac> micahg: add a whitespace
<micahg> thanks
<asac> before the ]
<micahg> got it
 * micahg is not used to needing that :)
<micahg> rebuilding and trying again
<asac> you can try without rebuilding
<asac> just edit the script in /usr/bin/ directly
<micahg> -nc
<asac> even then
<micahg> yeah, I could
<asac> to test its much faster
 * micahg supposed it's a smaller change
<asac> so if we find a beta
<asac> and have already the replaced thing
<asac> then we just skip that whole block
<micahg> well, case with no beta works fine :)
<asac> and consider the migration done
<asac> e.g. same logic as with upstream
<asac> if [ "$FOUND_BETA" != "" -a ! -d $HOMEDIR/$CURRENT-2.0-replaced ] ; then
<asac> or something like that
<asac> ;)
<asac> in line 117
<asac> then you can kill the if [ ! -d $HOMEDIR/$CURRENT-2.0-replaced ] ; then
<asac> and just move
<asac> mv
<micahg> k
<asac> oh
<asac> you would have needed the same for DROPPED
<asac> so also check for dropped
<asac> $HOMEDIR/$beta.$DROPPED
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats a good bunch of dropped ones
<micahg> ?
<asac> just leave that alone
<asac> thats ok
<micahg> k
<asac> i mean the firefox script doesnt care about all cases either
<micahg> ok, I think it's good now
<asac> ;)
<asac> please use same indentation style
<micahg> 2 spaces?
<asac> idk
<asac> check whether the other code uses tabs
<micahg> no, spaces
<asac> then align it using the same style as the rest of the file
<asac> seems its 2 spaces
<asac> and add a few comments and let me see ;)
<micahg> I modified the existing comments to represent the new workflow
<asac> right but there is not much in-source comment
<asac> anyway. just post what you have
<micahg> pastebin?
<asac> why not
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f47ba2ddb
<micahg> vs bzr commit :)
<asac> micahg: it doesnt explain the .upstream part
<asac> also not the new .replaced handling (e.g. when found we consider the beta migration already done)
<asac> anyway. that looks good. commit
<asac> please show me the full branch then
<asac> to see if we can go ahead
<micahg> k
<asac> uploading karmic sec ppa ... lets hope my connection survives this ;)
<asac> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<asac> omg its flaaaakyyy
<micahg> asac: I'm assuming we should keep the conflicts/replaces on mozilla-thunderbird?
<asac> hmm
<asac> good question
<asac> keep it for now
<micahg> I wanted to chat with you on proper procedure for niw
<micahg> *that
<asac> hmm. prism seems to have the same lethal effect as greamonkey package on firefox
<asac> micahg: if it doesnt hurt, keep it forever
<asac> i would think
<micahg> asac: k
<micahg> asac: I have to fix the tb-locales build to say dh7
<asac> why?
<asac> please dont do that ;)
<micahg> I tried with hardy and it failed
<asac> dh7 isnt good for the mozilla stuff we are currently doing
<asac> yes
<asac> we need to use the old debhelper
<micahg> yeah, but dh_xul-ext requires it the way I did it
<asac> thought you asked if you should go to dh7
<micahg> I did
<micahg> I asked if dh_xul-ext required it and bdrung said no
<asac> micahg: according to bdrung you can use it in debhelper too
<micahg> but it does if used as dh --with $@
<asac> 5
<asac> yes
<asac> micahg: yozu dont do that
<micahg> asac: latest branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/thunderbird/thunderbird.head.TB3-separate_commits
<asac> you run install-xpi command manually
<micahg> dh_xul-ext $@
<micahg> I think that's waht fails
<micahg> I'm running install-xpi manually
<asac> bdrung: ?
 * micahg pulls up the buil;d
<asac> i think you need to post full rules for me and him
<bdrung> asac: what?
<asac> bdrung: read the last 10 lines or so
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f2e34c6b7
<asac> basically we want to use it for debhelper 5
<micahg> here's the build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38797535/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.thunderbird-locales_1%3A3.0~micahg%2Btry2-0ubuntu1~hardy~ppa10_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * micahg set it for 6 since that's what hardy has
<asac> use 5
<bdrung> micahg: look at http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts -> dh --with xul-ext $@
<asac> dh --with isnt debhelper 5 imo
<micahg> bdrung: that's the dh7 syntax I thought, dh --with wasn't added till 7.0.13
<bdrung> micahg: if you want to use debhelper 5, you can, but then debian/rules will be longer
<asac> bdrung: the whole rules file is debhelper 7
<asac> err
<asac> that was for micahg
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<micahg> bdrung: is there a longer example?
<asac> micahg: you need to start with what ever our previous langpack had before ... i hope that wasnt debhelper 7
<micahg> no, it was dh4
 * micahg was told to gut everything....
<asac> right
<bdrung> micahg: if you want to use dh 5, you have to run install-xpi for each xpi file and dh_xul-ext after you have installed everything
<micahg> most of what I cleaned up was the shell commands
<asac> yes
<asac> but that whole rules file would look completely different
<micahg> bdrung: I am doing that
<micahg> except for dh_xul-ext
<micahg> how do I do tthat?
<asac> wasnt that even cdbs before?
<asac> micahg: can you paste the original rules file from the current archive package?
<asac> my download is crawling because of the uploads ongoing
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/f2c854259
<bdrung> i will go to bed now.
<asac> right. so start with that one
<bdrung> micahg: use cdbs, if you are not allowed to use dh 7
<bdrung> (my recommendation)
 * micahg doesn't know how to use cdbs...
 * micahg looks for a manual
<asac> micahg: its not cdbs
<asac> micahg: the old file is fine
<asac> you just need to fix it ;)
<asac> to do what we want
<asac> not sure what you did to get to your current script
<asac> but at some point you moved that to debhelper 7
<asac> revert that step ;)
<micahg> yes, dh_xul I think is the only thing
<asac> no
<asac> lots of stuff
<micahg> bdrung: so, if I cal dh_xul-ext at the end of my for loop of install-xpi calls, I'm ok?
<asac> you definitly need to start over
<asac> your rules is 100 lines shorter
<asac> thats all dh 7
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> you just run install-xpi for all languages
<micahg> asac: so, add back all the dh_ calls
<asac> and then dh_xul-ext once
<asac> micahg: well. i would really suggest to rather put your new content in the old file
<asac> you did update-debian-files basically
<asac> all the other rules look dh7 ish
<micahg> yep, so I'll add them all back
<asac> technically yes
<asac> if you create a diff later
<asac> you only want to see your changes ;)
<asac> anyway ... you will figure
<micahg> is a build target required?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-07
<LLStarks> and backporting is about to become a nightmare: http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2011/02/07/firefox-4-5-6-and-7-to-be-released-before-the-end-of-2011/
<LLStarks> aside from the lack of a concurrent firefox-next branch, this is literally out of nowhere.
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, that is exactly why we don't want extensions in the archive ;)
<LLStarks> be gone with the lot of them!
<LLStarks> even a best-in-class add-on like abp is just another thing we'd need to worry about
<chrisccoulson> well, that's gone already ;)
 * micahg is conflicted http://is.gd/W7AqLB
<LLStarks> 4.0 needs to come out first
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> we need to speed up efforts to get xulrunner out of main
<chrisccoulson> i don't want natty to release with it still in main ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, what's left, couchdb?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - couchdb, swt-gtk and icedtea-plugin
<chrisccoulson> icedtea-plugin is easy to resolve, we just build it against a firefox SDK
 * micahg doesn't think couch should be in main
<micahg> it's a disaster
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> for couchdb though, we can provide a separate libmozjs, decoupled from firefox releases
<chrisccoulson> for swt-gtk, i've got no idea what to do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can't we just ship a copy of the xul headers in icedtea-plugin or will that break later?
<chrisccoulson> i can't find anybody who cares about swt-gtk, yet the only thing keeping it in main is a server package
<chrisccoulson> micahg - icedtea uses xpcom, so it needs a full SDK to build against
<chrisccoulson> but it should be building against firefox anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed, ok, I'll have to continue this later
<chrisccoulson> i'm tempted to kill the browser part of swt-gtk entirely, and just drop tuxguitar, vuze etc
<chrisccoulson> is eclipse using it too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, but that's switching to webkit mostly for 3.7
<micahg> I might be able to get it ported to webkit for 3.6, but it still uses xul as a fallback
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you resolve your virtualbox issue yet?
<chrisccoulson> you can probably start the old kernel until it's resolved
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I've gotten absorbed in another issue.  I was just going to wait for the fix to manifest in the packages.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm checking out Thunderbird integration with the Messaging Menu.  Some good work has been done there - just needs to be ported to C++
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, are you looking at the extension that exists already?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think we pretty much need to rewrite that (from the last time i looked) :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and it works alright - but it'll need quite a bit of love to massage it into core.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, how do people feel about me shipping globalmenu-extension by default with thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> do you think it's ready? i'd like to get people testing it soon ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Good question - lets ask in #maildev and see what davida thinks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does it do anything if unity isn't installed?
<micahg> or running
<davida_> i'm here
<chrisccoulson> hi davida_, how are you?
<m_conley> davida_: oh, hey - chrisccoulson was wondering if he might start shipping globalmenu-extension by default with Thunderbird to help with testing.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's inert if unity isn't running (it falls back to its own menus)
<davida_> are we talking about the default ubuntu distro, or the mozilla build?
<chrisccoulson> davida_, it would just be with the ubuntu build
<m_conley> I think just the Ubuntu distro - correct, chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's right
<davida_> (for now, right?  assuming it's good, we'd want that upstreamed, right?)
<m_conley> davida_: correct - I think this is just to get it to a wider audience, to find/iron out any big bugs.
<m_conley> and then I think we'll start migrating to core.
<chrisccoulson> davida_, yeah, the plan is to work on getting it in to core, but it's timed badly with the firefox release schedule
<davida_> in general, I'm fine with it, assuming the experience is likely to be much better.
<davida_> oh, you're asking me about TB only, though, right?
<m_conley> davida_: correct.
<chrisccoulson> davida_, yeah, just tbird for now
<davida_> sorry, another stupid q- how would this end up being deployed, as a security/almost-automatic update?
<davida_> have you run it through whatever beta/testing scenarios you usually use?
<chrisccoulson> davida_, it would only be deployed to our development release at the moment
<chrisccoulson> so, people running it are all alpha testers anyway. it's not the sort of thing we'd deploy as a stable update
<davida_> no objection, then, definitely not, at least from me.
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<davida_> it might be good to get clarkbw or andreasn1 to look at it from the UI/UX POV, if they haven't already
<fta> dpm, still here?
<m_conley> davida_: ok, noted.  I'll get in touch.
<fta> dpm, looking at bug 710591, i wonder if what i'm doing right now would be useful once this is fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710591 in launchpad "Ubuntu upstream translation imports overwrite Ubuntu translations" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710591
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, davida_ - thanks
<davida_> chrisccoulson: np, i'm happy to see this thing moving along!
<m_conley> ditto.  davida_:  there's also been good work done on Messaging Menu integration:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/indicators-for-thunderb-223374/
<m_conley> davida_: as a demo, it's quite nice.  The code needs some re-writing to prepare it for core, though.  Still - the functionality is nice.  When this is done, the UI is going to be pretty slick.
<davida_> sweet
<dpm> hey fta, I'm not sure. I've been talking to henninge and they are planning to have a fix for it in the LP rollout this week. I think we'll have to check out whether the behaviour is the expected then
<fta> dpm, i guess the hours i've spent fighting this bug are a pure loss then
<fta> dpm, the merge proposed by danilos can't work as it's impossible to set a string to its upstream value once it diverged in lp
<fta> dpm, but i discovered that after writing all the code :P
<dpm> fta, :( afaik (at least for Ubuntu it was like this before the bug), you can set a string to its upstream value by selecting the upstream value. Once you've done that, that message "tracks" upstream
<dpm> but chromium is slightly different, as there is no Ubuntu package open for translation
<fta> dpm, not my fault, it's a launchpad limitation
<dpm> I'm not saying it's anyone's fault, just describing the situation
<dpm> I wished other packages had translations as well maintained as chromium
<fta> dpm, i guess i can drop some restrictions in my code once lp is able to feed me the proper strings. For now, if lp gives me a translation which is the same as the one i get from upstream, i reject it if i received another version in the past (from lp)
<fta> dpm, the reason i had to do that is that translations don't stick, lp keeps overwriting them with the upstream ones. i tried to re-inject them twice, they don't stick for more than 1 day
<micahg> err, Firefox, xulrunner, and Thunderbird get delayed but Seamonkey still tomorrow
<micahg> yay
<chrisccoulson> oh ? interesting
<chrisccoulson> i think they're all ready to go though aren't they?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 1.9.1 will go out tomorrow
<micahg> 1.9.2 is being respun
<chrisccoulson> oh? that's not what i wanted to hear ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh, yes
<chrisccoulson> just seen now
<micahg> so, it means I still have to rush to test Seamonkey tonight :)
<chrisccoulson> that sucks. that's my evening planned then ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you could do it in the morning ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-08
<LLStarks> hey guys, firefox doesn't load v4l1compat.so automatically. doesn't this mean that older webcams can't use chatroulette and such?
<LLStarks> v4l2convert.so or whatever the thing is
<micahg> LLStarks: shouldn't that be loaded by whatever plugin is using it?
<LLStarks> it isn't. same goes for things like skype.
<micahg> well, I don't think Firefox should be linking against webcams libs
<LLStarks> cheese finds the webcame fine without explicitly needing to load the library
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/AL7Bg62u
<LLStarks> the plugins, namely flash, are looking for the hooks
<LLStarks> firefox, at least on linux, needs to provide for that
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, we'll get a new launcher API soon in unity, which allows you to use quicklists, and add progress indicators to launcher icons
<chrisccoulson> the API is already available (but not stable) - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, excellent - that's the third major project for integration.  So that's awesome.  :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be pretty neat :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, pm
<fta> jdstrand, fyi, linux/stable (9.0.597.84 -> 9.0.597.94)
<fta> hmm
<jdstrand> ack
<micahg> jdstrand: I should have seamonkey tested by EOD
<jdstrand> micahg: great, thanks :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: does ff4 use libjpeg_turbo?
<fta> yet
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564553/
<micahg> fta: I don't think it does yet, let me see if I can find the bug
<micahg> fta: not yet, mozilla 573948
<fta> ok
<fta> jdstrand, just checked, we need it, 5 security fixes
<jdstrand> lovely
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 573948 in ImageLib "Replace libjpeg with libjpeg-turbo" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573948
<jdstrand> fta: this will be just chromium-browser and not additional updates?
<fta> jdstrand, yes, correct
<jdstrand> cool
<micahg> jdstrand: do you want me to talk to the release team about 10.04.2 and the Firefox delay?
<jdstrand> micahg: sure, that would be friendly
<dpm> hi fta, sorry for not replying earlier on on #launchpad I was discussing translations breakage in another browser on -desktop ;) - and then I got sidetracked.
<dpm> So it seems that the fix for that bug won't make it for the LP rollout
<dpm> but it might be cherrypicked afterwards
<dpm> I'd say let's wait until then, and if it doesn't improve, I'd raise it on the launchpad-dev mailing list again
<dpm> as danilo and the other guys (apart from henninge) are no longer working in translations
<dpm> so the squad working on them should handle this
<fta> dpm, i don't see what else i can do in my code. so i'll wait
<dpm> fta, yeah, let's do that
<fta> dpm, merging everything on my side means way more resources used. 3500 strings x 57 langs x 4 branches
<dpm> fta, yeah, I understand it's a pain on your side :(
<fta> dpm, the code is there now so it's ok. but i feel bad for the translators, they complain with a good reason, and i don't know what to tell them
<fta> dpm, btw, i will blog once more about those translations, i still have some good news
<fta> (this bug aside)
<dpm> yeah, I read about what you were saying about landing new languages earlier on :)
<fta> dpm, did you read my post about ch 9? there was something about translations in it too
<fta> dpm, jdstrand: btw, i just generated the source tarball for the new chromium update (9.0.597.94), and it's missing the lp *improved* strings
<fta> 2000 out of 200k strings :P
<jdstrand> meh
<micahg> jdstrand: oh well
<dpm> :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 10.04.2 won't have the next round of Mozilla updates
<micahg> s/next/this/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that sucks
<micahg> indeed
<dpm> fta, I had read the blog post, but it seems too quickly, I had missed the translations part. I've now added it to the translators FB page :)
<chrisccoulson> RIP abrowser => http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head/revision/751
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> now I can generate a tarball without authing to bzr :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah!
<fta> ?
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually. we might still need to keep the abrowser branding in the tarball
<chrisccoulson> as we'll need it eventually for lucid
<chrisccoulson> but for now, we don't need it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought we were going to kill it in Lucid as well
<chrisccoulson> well, we'll see what happens
<fta> seems you guys undid everything asac and me did since 2007 :P
<chrisccoulson> fta - sorry ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - people aren't really using abrowser (nobody noticed that it's been broken since december)
<micahg> fta: tarball generation did a bzr checkout and if you have an ssh key associated with bzr, it prompts for auth unless you configure it a certain way (which I haven't figured out yet)
<chrisccoulson> and it's going to get difficult to maintain in the future too
<fta> abrowser was not mine anyway, i never really understood why it was needed
<fta> something about OEM iirc
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah. they're not using it now though
<fta> ok, good then
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i think i broke tbird upgrades (bug 715310)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715310 in thunderbird "package thunderbird 3.1.8+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715310
<chrisccoulson> not much useful information there though. did anyone else see that issue?>
<chrisccoulson> it upgraded fine here
 * micahg doesn't see the bzr commits for it
<micahg> and I'm still not on natty :)
 * micahg will ask the Xubuntu folks if they've had any trouble
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> the only thing i changed there was to do the symlink -> folder migration that dpkg doesn't handle
<chrisccoulson> or, folder -> symlink, rather
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson: it came up yesterday that apps like chrome, skype, firefox, etc don't have the proper hooks for non-uvc, v4l1 webcams unless the library is directly fed into the app.
<chrisccoulson> huh, what does that have to do with firefox?
<LLStarks> ffff, i can't read. stupid chatzilla
<chrisccoulson> are you sure that's not flash?
 * micahg thought it was Flash's fault as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: upgrade worked for charlie-tca
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but he went from 3.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu5  to current
<chrisccoulson> i'll just keep an eye on the bugs then, it might just be one of those random failures we get with update-alternatives
<chrisccoulson> (or perhaps he used ubuntuzilla!)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: charlie-tca is having trouble with saved tabs in the latest FF4 beta though
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not asking if he wants them saved?
<chrisccoulson> that's normal ;)
<micahg> charlie-tca: firefox 4.0b11 does not save tabs, even checked in preferences to reopen all tabs when starting
<LLStarks> damn xchat
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it does save them, but it doesn't restore them automatically
<LLStarks> keeps crashing
<LLStarks> chris, did you get my last?
<chrisccoulson> you need to go to History -> Restore Previous Session
<chrisccoulson> ^^micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: weird, my tabs still restore
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, about v4l1? not sure how that's anything to do with firefox...
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you might have a user pref there
<LLStarks> where does the responsibility for proper webcam hooks lie? libv4l?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the new behaviour is to save the session, but not restore automatically. this works quite well in the mozilla build, because they have a big "restore previous session" button on the homepage
<chrisccoulson> but the new behaviour really sucks for us, because we have our own homepage
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering whether to revert that pref for us
<chrisccoulson> the item in the history menu is not discoverable, and people are going to think they've lost their sessions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: either that, or give us the button as well
<chrisccoulson> i've had a few people ping me about it already
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we can't add a button, as our homepage is remote content
<micahg> oh, they have a local homepage
<chrisccoulson> yep
 * micahg was wondering how that worked with remote content, answer is: it doesn't :)
<chrisccoulson> which is cool
<LLStarks> chris, thunderbird-globalmenu needs to be pulled.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/home.png
<chrisccoulson> hih?
<chrisccoulson> huh, even?
<LLStarks> doesn't let thunderbird configure
<LLStarks> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<LLStarks>   thunderbird thunderbird-globalmenu
<chrisccoulson> starting with "thunderbird-globalmenu needs to be pulled isn't particularly helpful". please describe the problem first and i'll come up with a solution ;)
<chrisccoulson> rather than telling me a solution before even telling me what the problem is ;)
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/bDi0reLu
<chrisccoulson> right
<chrisccoulson> that's nothing to do with thunderbird-globalmenu
 * m_conley exhales
<m_conley> close one.  :)
<chrisccoulson> that is just thunderbird failing to configure, but i've got no idea why yet. nobody else in here recreated it
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, it's more likely to do with another transition we did
<LLStarks> okay
<LLStarks> sorry for rushing to conclusions
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, is /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.8/extensions a folder or symlink after the upgrade?
<LLStarks> symlink
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so, it seems like it worked :/
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<chrisccoulson> and there are no other useful error messages
<LLStarks> i could try looking through apt logs
<chrisccoulson> there won't be anything there
<LLStarks> but my whole machine has been unstable with bug 714959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 714959 in nautilus "Nautilus process crashes and restarts in an uninterruptible loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714959
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, oh, this is a fresh install of thunderbird rather than upgrade?
 * chrisccoulson hasn't tested that!
<LLStarks> upgrade
<LLStarks> purging and fresh install doesn't help
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> you can recreate it every time?
<LLStarks> yea
<chrisccoulson> just trying a fresh install
<chrisccoulson> if my laptop ever hurries up
<LLStarks> i swear my pc is conspiring against me
<chrisccoulson> oh, i see it too
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/9.0.597.94~r73967/   + bug 715357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 715357 in chromium-browser "9.0.597.84 -> 9.0.597.94 upgrade" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715357
<jdstrand> fta: thanks-- so did you pull back in the translations (or similar), or will this regress?
<fta> jdstrand, well, there's no real gap, everything is still translated, but the upstream translations replaced the launchpad translations (supposed to improve the upstream ones). That's all because of lp's new design, so i'd say it's no big deal
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<fta> jdstrand, it's already built in the stable ppa, all fine
<julius__> hello, everyone
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.1.8+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 should fix it
<chrisccoulson> but it's failed to build because of version skew with cairo packages
<julius__> the nightlies for ff-4.0 are failing to build; anyone knows what's wrong?
<chrisccoulson> julius__, i'll take a look later, i've got other things to do first though
<chrisccoulson> i guess they only failed on last nights build though?
<julius__> ok, thanks
<julius__> nope, they failed from several days
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I get the Seamonkey testing done early, I'll try to take a look
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<LLStarks> wow. home dash is terrible.
<LLStarks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/home-dash-try-new-mozilla-labs.html
<chrisccoulson> LLStarks, it's also experimental
<LLStarks> i know, but it was like somebody gave my browser drugs. i had to rm the xpi directly to make it go away.
<micahg> jdstrand: I forgot I blew away most of my VMs, is it ok for Seamonkey to be verified by tomorrow?  I want to get kvm set up on a new machine
<jdstrand> micahg: absolutely
<jdstrand> micahg: thank you for taking care of it :)
<micahg> jdstrand: np
<jdstrand> fta: uploaded to ubuntu-security-proposed. thanks for the packages! :)
<fta> jdstrand, excellent \o/
<micahg> jdstrand: is it safe to upgrade my VM machine to natty?
<jdstrand> micahg: you mean the host?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes
<micahg> I'm installing maverick now
<jdstrand> micahg: yes. I have one weird kvm/linux issue that seems related to wireless, but I seem to be the only one having the problem
<jdstrand> micahg: that said, running maverick for a while is likely not a bad idea
<micahg> ok, I just didn't want invalid test results
<micahg> ok, maybe I'll play it safe
<jdstrand> micahg: that way you can focus on learning the new processes, etc, rather than troubleshooting natty
<micahg> heh, ok, makes sense
<jdstrand> micahg: it is up to you of course. certainly by beta upgrading to natty is a good idea
<micahg> I'm wondering if I should upgrade my laptop now or wait until I'm settled
<micahg> jdstrand: I was doing that before :)
<jdstrand> micahg: devs are encouraged to run the dev release, but early alphas are not a requirement
<jdstrand> I tend to mix it up
<jdstrand> this cycle I upgraded quite early
<jdstrand> but that was because I wanted to provide feedback on unity
<micahg> jdstrand: I assume that if something breaks I'm allowed to take the time to troubleshoot and/or fix it?
<jdstrand> micahg: yes-- you need a working system :)
<fta> upgrading to natty is way safer than upgrading from debian 5 to 6
<jdstrand> micahg: you'll get the feel of it. some bugs are worth chasing and some worth reporting
<fta> i did it today, total disaster
<jdstrand> fta: bummer :(
<jdstrand> eg, I'm not about to chase down a crasher in the unity panel
<fta> broken libc, broken kernel, no way to continue/revert
<jdstrand> eek
<fta> once repaired, a thousand questions during the upgrade, most services to reconfigure, etc
<jdstrand> ughh
<micahg> wow, I've seen lots of good posts related to squeeze upgrades
<fta> well, fortunately, that was my last debian server
<jdstrand> probably depends in part on what you run
<jdstrand> well, obviously, but the point is that some upgrade paths are more tested than others
<fta> i installed thousands of debian servers and desktops in the past
<fta> for more than a decade
<fta> this upgrade was the worst
<jdstrand> I think my worst upgrade experience was upgrading from sarge to gutsy
<jdstrand> directly :)
<fta> lol
<jdstrand> that was less than ideal ;)
<jdstrand> and surprisingly, an unsupported upgrade path. go figure
<fta> since 2007, i've replaced almost all my debian machines with ubuntu
<jdstrand> nice
<fta> and tailored a bunch of debs to make the upgrades smooth
<jdstrand> especially in later ubuntu releases (lucid+), the security features alone are a huge win (kernel and toolchain hardening, apparmor, etc)
<fta> i can now clone most of my boxes quite easily
<jdstrand> sweet
<fta> incl my fully configured main desktop the way i like it
<fta> well, not including unity
<fta> which is still not usable for me anyway
<jdstrand> it is getting there, but yeah, still quite a few bugs
<fta> i'm not sure i'm willing to give up on my follow focus mode
<fta> and i definitely don't want to go to everything full screen either
<jdstrand> re focus> interesting. I think hallyn wanted that too. he mentioned possibly adding that ability
<jdstrand> full screen I think/hope that is a bug. I don't run everything full screen either
<fta> i mean, follow focus is not compatible with the global menu unless you go to everything full screen
<fta> which is a nono on 24"+ screens
 * jdstrand nods
<fta> imho, unity is good for netbooks and laptops; but i'm really not sure for desktops
<fta> but well, i've seen so many changes since twm in 92 :P
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> yes
<fta> from that time, i still use the old xterm :)
<BUGabundo> yo friends :D
<LLStarks> latest thunderbird i386 configures properly
<LLStarks> the one that was just built
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-09
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we need --disable-elf-hack still armel and powerpc failed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - maybe not, i spoke to glandium about that earlier
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably do that tonight, but i guess it will get fixed quite quickly
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm still trying to get my VMs set up :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<fta2> dpm, hi, seems the strings are back: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html (in blue)
<dpm> fta, \o/
<fta2> dpm, i hope they are the right ones. someone should check (i unfortunately can't)
<dpm> fta2, I think the best thing to do would be to send an e-mail to the launchpad-translators list, to simply tell translators to double-check them
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, is the panorama thing gone from firefox? I can't see the little icon anymore next to the tabs
<chrisccoulson> dpm - oh, i only just noticed the icon isn't there too
<chrisccoulson> panorama is still there though
<dpm> chrisccoulson, not that it bothers me much tough, but the one time I wanted to use it, it suddenly wasn't there :)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, could you configure https://launchpad.net/po2xpi for bugs? I'd like to open a bug for the problems we're currently having for the Lucid language packs, and I can't, since it's not configured
<dpm> (sorry if you got an additional ping. I just got disconnected and I want to make sure you got it)
<chrisccoulson> dpm - ok, that's done
<dpm> brilliant, thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> dpm - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626500
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 626500 in Toolbars "Don't put the Panorama button on the tab bar by default" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> and also https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626791
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 626791 in Toolbars "Add the Panorama button to the toolbar automatically after the user has entered Panorama for the first time" [Normal,Assigned]
<dpm> chrisccoulson, aaahh that was it then, thanks :)
<jeward> Anyone know how to set what the first hour displayed is in Mozilla Sunbird?
<micahg> jdstrand: apparently both my machines don't support the VT-x extension, so I'll have to wait for my new machine to use kvm, in the mean time, I'll get some Virtualbox VMs set up
<jeward> Anyone know how to set what the first hour displayed is in Mozilla Sunbird?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - virtualbox is broken in natty ;)
<chrisccoulson> (or, at least it was when i last tried)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not on natty yet ;) still using Maverick
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> maverick is oooooolllllllllllddddddd
<chrisccoulson> that was sooooooooo last year
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I might try to set up the 32 bit VMs on the desktop I have set up here, but it only has 1GB RAM
 * micahg wonders what's better P3 1Ghz 2GB RAM vs P4 2Ghz 1GB RAM
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've got a crazy suggestion for you, what about Firefox building mozjs?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it can't ;)
<micahg> oh well
<chrisccoulson> micahg - libmozjs is statically linked in to libxul now
<chrisccoulson> we only get libmozjs in xulrunner because we explicitly build with --enable-shared-js
<chrisccoulson> we don't want to do that in firefox ;)
<micahg> indeed
<jdstrand> micahg: no worries. virtualbox is more than able to do what you need :)
<jdstrand> micahg: 1G with virtualization is a bit tight, but should be doable. later versions of ubuntu you'll likely want 384M in the guest so it isn't horrible (karmic+ iirc)
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm assuming I'm better off with the faster processor and dealing with the lower memory?
<jdstrand> micahg: tbh, I'd prefer more memory, but I haven't benchmarked it
<micahg> jdstrand: really? I guess I can swap the drives out of the systems, is the assumption that the GUI should perform the tests just as well on teh slower machine?
<jdstrand> I would think so
<chrisccoulson> right, the nightlies should work again now
<fta> jdstrand, any idea why the build died?
<fta> i'm not getting any email regarding those builds, weird
<jdstrand> fta: yes. it has to do with armel and how build-master works
<fta> ?
<jdstrand> fta: it isn't a ftbfs, it is the thing that sees if a build stalled/died isn't smart enough
<fta> doh, i guess it's always at link time then
<jdstrand> fta: in essence, the build-master tries to 'ping' the builder using some pythong twisted method, then if it doesn't hear back in time, it stops the build and starts another
<jdstrand> I went ahead and pushed maverick
<fta> jdstrand, how come it works sometimes then? it's always very slow to link, and even slower on armel, it should always die
<jdstrand> no idea
<jdstrand> I'm just passing along what I was told
<jdstrand> it seems more ram would help. I think they are looking at that. they are also trying to figure out how to fix build-master
<jdstrand> it happens on more than just chromium
<BUGabundo> anyone think they can help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/716136
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716136 in notify-osd "getting old ballons for notifications" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> fta: ping
<fta> BUGabundo, i see the same at work, with xchat and evo (x64). but not at home (32bit)
<fta> jcastro, pong
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/3202209062/progress-meters-quicklists-and-number-count-for-the
<BUGabundo> fta: seb128 fixed it to me
<jcastro> you think upstream chromium might be interested in that?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, ^^
<chrisccoulson> you might be interested in that too ;)
<fta> reading..
<fta> BUGabundo, how?
<BUGabundo> fta: purge notification-daemon and then stop it or restart session
<BUGabundo> if you are like me, you are using Classic desktop
<BUGabundo> $ export  | grep GDMSESSION
<fta> chrisccoulson, fyi, my problem with lp's translations: http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/chromium-translations-explained-part-2b/
<fta> jcastro, most probably, i can spread it if you want, but i also accept dist patches ;)
<fta> jcastro, i hope it won't break the classic desktop users
<jcastro> nope, it's purely additive
<fta> BUGabundo, ok, thanks, i'll try that tomorrow
<jcastro> fta: I think just spreading for now will do the trick
<jcastro> fta: he mentioned something specifically for making it easier for browser users
<jcastro> fta: or we can just make chrisccoulson do it ... *grin*
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks for the link
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, are you assigning work to me? ;)
<fta> jcastro, well, it seems the macos build already have that, and much more
<fta> buildS
<jcastro> fta: ah ok, handy. What would I search for if I wanted to find a screenshot?
<jcastro> what do they call that on osx?
<fta> jcastro, i don't know. i read "the equiv osx api lets you put arbitrary graphics in the icon" "on os x we actually show download progress in the icon"
<jcastro> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-10
<fta> jcastro, not sure exactly where it is in the code. http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/notifications/  comes to mind
<fta> but i could be wrong
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: firefox-dev contains "debug symbols". really? ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yes, it's just to confuse you ;)
<bdrung> :)
<fta> jcastro, cocoa code: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/ui/cocoa/dock_icon.h & http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/browser/ui/cocoa/dock_icon.mm
<fta> chrisccoulson, if you feel like patching chromium for unity...
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, there's bug 533038 for the  man page
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533038 in firefox "firefox 3.6 needs a man page" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533038
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, i didn't see that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I think there should be an announcement about the death of abrowser so people are aware when they are merging they can drop that diff
<micahg> fta: did you see this? http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/current/changelog#versionversion9.0.597.83_r72435-1
<fta> micahg, nope, thanks
<fta> dpm, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/chromium-translations-explained-part-2b/
<dpm> hi fta, sorry I was on a call. Reading...
<dpm> fta, wow, excellent post!
<dpm> I love the diagrams
<fta> :)
<dpm> and again, thanks a lot for the work you've put in workarounding LP's limitations
<fta> dpm, but it looks like a Rube Goldberg machine now
<fta> dpm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg_machine
<dpm> lol
<dpm> I think on the next diagrams you should also add the part that "(C) [...] throws cracker (D) past parrot (E). Parrot jumps after cracker and perch (F) tilts, upsetting seeds (G) into pail"
<fta> yeah
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, the firefox and thunderbird respins are building btw
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm still not sure what we're going to do about lucid being frozen :/
<chrisccoulson> heh, i've DoS's all the i386 builders!
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/builders
<micahg> chrisccoulson: i'll check if we can push on 2/14 or have to wait until the 17th
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we definitely cannot get in the point release unless they need a respin
<micahg> err, probably not even then though
<chrisccoulson> oh, i don't care about making the point release ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just want us to be able to publish it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll check with teh release team
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<jdstrand> normally we have not been asked to delay a security update for a point release
<jdstrand> we upload and they can choose to pull in the new bits
<jdstrand> it would be worth bringing up though, as micahg suggested
<micahg> it's very odd timing this time out I think
<fta> chrisccoulson, last week, i DoSed almost all builders (official & ppa) when my 4 ch branches were bumped at the same time
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so I'm working on getting the globalmenu to open the first menu item when F10 is pressed...
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and I've captured the F10 keypress event, and I'm wondering what you think would be the cleanest, most efficient way of determining what the first open-able menu item would be - should we precompute and hold a pointer to this menu item, and then refresh this if the content changes?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: or is there a cleaner way?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm not too sure. it's pretty quick to just do mMenuObjects[0]->OpenMenu() from the menu bar isn't it?
<m_conley> it is - but can we guarantee that this first item is open-able?
<chrisccoulson> i think that would work
<chrisccoulson> ah, good question. in most cases, i suspect it is, but you probably only want to open the first visible and sensitive item
<m_conley> mmhmm.
<chrisccoulson> i've just thought actually, OpenMenu already doesn't check if the menu is sensitive or not ;)
<chrisccoulson> that probably needs fixing
<m_conley> whoops, yep it does.
<chrisccoulson> i bet if you use keyboard shortcuts now, you can open menus that you can't open with the mouse ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome hacks, but weird UX.  :p
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ok, so that sounds like a separate issue though - OpenMenu needs to ensure that menus are visible and sensitive.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but for determining the first one...precompute and reupdate, or just iterate each time F10 is pressed?
<chrisccoulson> i think i'd just iterate over the menus and find the first one that can be opened when someone presses F10
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't be that expensive
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: okie doke, will do.  I'll file the bug for the OpenMenu problem.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: fun fact - gEdit opens the file menu after F10 even if the menu is hidden and insensitive.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: btw, here's a neat tool if you've ever wanted a Firebug for GTK apps:  http://chipx86.github.com/gtkparasite/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, heh, nice :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm.  If gEdit does it, maybe we can afford to ignore the invisible/insensitive case?  What do you think?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think we should take the opportunity to do it better than gedit ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sold.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: should have a patch later today.  :)
<chrisccoulson> and probably report a bug against appmenu-gtk, which i think is probably responsible for that behaviour in gedit
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure though, it might even be a gedit bug
<chrisccoulson> or a gtk bug ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm.  who should I report it to then?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, don't worry about it too much just yet, i'll try and figure out where it should go later
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright.
<fta> anyone using a non-english desktop here? (and chromium)
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10445698
<micahg> jdstrand: I assume you want the SM updates all at once?
<jdstrand> micahg: that is fine, but not a requirement
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, I'm hoping to have at least maverick by EOD, these VMs are taking a long time (PATA drives, old machine)
<jdstrand> micahg: cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wasn't the tee surface support check supposed to happen upstream?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but the build just fails if it's not there ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather detect it before we try to configure it
<micahg> ah, yeah, makes sense
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, we get to publish to at least -security for the Mozilla updates
<micahg> mdeslaur: we've got some reports of flash not working after the update to 10.2, but it works for me
<mdeslaur> micahg: they can send patches :)
<micahg> heh
<mdeslaur> micahg: seriously...have bugs been filed?
<micahg> bug 716311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716311 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716311
<mdeslaur> hmm
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i just saw that. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i hope these builds are actually ready by monday :/
<chrisccoulson> they seem to be taking ages
<micahg> mdeslaur: there's also 716640, but idk if that's Chromium or Flash, I was watching some stuff with the Chromium daily earlier with no issues
<micahg> bug 716640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716640 in chromium-browser "Shockwave Flash plugin crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716640
<mdeslaur> micahg: not much I can do about 716640
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like all the armel builders are offline
<chrisccoulson> that sucks :(
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, we're not going to get these tested before the weekend :(
<chrisccoulson> i should have uploaded them earlier ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if they're still waiting for testing, I'll do it Tuesday :)
<chrisccoulson> what's the release date?
<micahg> if I ever get my VMs in stalled :-/
<micahg> 2/14 unless there are more issues
<chrisccoulson> i might try and test them if i can tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess I can do it over the weekend if it's critical
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we'll know that until monday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, armel builders back :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, cool
<chrisccoulson> now i just need someone to score all my builds!
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<micahg> they fear lamont apparently :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, cool. all the builds running on armel are mine anyway
<chrisccoulson> that's good!
<micahg> bdrung: what are you bumping the maxversion to in FF extensions in Debian now?
<bdrung> micahg: 4.0.*
<micahg> bdrung: thanks, what I thought, thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, not good!
<fta> chrisccoulson, your USE_SYSTEM_CAIRO will run on my h/w
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, does that cause a problem?
<fta> hold on, it's in a DEB_DEBUG block
<fta> should be ok then
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, are you just bumping maxversion or porting them so that they don't break?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i think it will still run :/
<fta> i obviously don't have those headers when the bot runs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm going to switch mozvoikko to build with firefox-dev, ok?
<chrisccoulson> fta- that's ok, it doesn't matter if that fails when the bot runs
<chrisccoulson> it's only really needed when the pre-build target runs
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't mind. if it works, then cool :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, it's in main, so we'll have to do it eventually to drop xulrunner
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: just bumping the version and test if they work.
<bdrung> some work, others not
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, we have tee surface support in cairo now, but we don't install the header :/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i guess i'll have to create another pkgconfig file for mozvoikko
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've only provided one that supports building plugins so far
<fta> is prism dead upstream?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i corrected the firefox-dev package description btw. it no longer contains debug symbols ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's been renamed
<fta> seems like it is
<chrisccoulson> well, i think it was renamed
<fta> http://mozillalabs.com/projects/ says it's inactive
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not exactly renamed, superceded is more like it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i couldn't remember
<micahg> fta: you can stop building the dailies for it
<chrisccoulson> and i don't have the link now
<micahg> I still have to have a discussion with upstream about migration paths
<micahg> we're going to run into problems when xulrunner gets upgraded in Lucid and Mavericdk
<micahg> *maverick
<chrisccoulson> http://mozillalabs.com/chromeless/ that was it wasn't it?
<micahg> yep
<chrisccoulson> fta^^
<chrisccoulson> w00t, firefox will be lintian clean soon
<chrisccoulson> although
<chrisccoulson> i cheated a bit
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: do you know the current status of notify-osd in ff 4.0?
<chrisccoulson> well, firefox doesn't have anything to do with notify-osd (which is just an implementation of the notification spec)
<chrisccoulson> firefox can use libnotify
<chrisccoulson> but notify-osd doesn't support actions, so it's useless for firefox
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: there was xul-ext-notify that sends the notifications to notify-osd
<chrisccoulson> right
<chrisccoulson> people can still use that, but we wouldn't want that by default
<bdrung> but it doesn't seam to work with ff 4
<chrisccoulson> what we want by default is integration with the unity launcher, which i'm going to be working on
<bdrung> i don't get any notifications at all
<chrisccoulson> yeah, a lot of extensions that used to work, won't work any more
<chrisccoulson> if it doesn't have a maintainer, you'll need to port it ;)
<micahg> bdrung: is seems to have disappeared upstream
<chrisccoulson> i want to make use of the launcher for doing progress indication, and quicklists for access to finished downloads
<chrisccoulson> not sure how that will work out though, i need to talk to the design people really
<chrisccoulson> and the same for chromium ;)
<chrisccoulson> and then we could use notify-osd for notifications as well
<chrisccoulson> but notify-osd on it;s own is a half-baked solution
 * chrisccoulson needs to start hacking on that
<geser> sorry to jump in, but what about those who prefer "Classic Desktop" or where "unity" doesn't work?
<chrisccoulson> then they will get the current experience
<geser> which is?
<chrisccoulson> firefox has a download window, which flashes on the titlebar when your download finishes
<bdrung> nothing. it get neither any progress bar, nor a notification that the download finished
<bdrung> (configuration: do not open download window)
<chrisccoulson> then that's a user choice, but it's not the default
<bdrung> yes, but in ff 3.6 i got a notification when the download finished and the status bar showed the progress
<geser> I've configured firefox to open a download window again for that reason; to get at least some notification when downloads are done
<geser> but I find it suboptimal as it's an other window when using alt+tab to switch between windows/applications
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we have some people that want to test Firefox 4 on ARM on maverick, I'm trying to think of various options, (backports with renamed source, security PPA with renamed source, get a native PPA for various stuff next week), any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - they could just use the natty build
<geser> I liked xul-ext-notify but the upstream seems dead
<chrisccoulson> i think it should run fine
<chrisccoulson> that was to micahg ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: on maverick? that doesn't sound like it should work, different versions of X libs
<micahg> I can suggest it though
<chrisccoulson> micahg - X libs are ABI stable ;)
<chrisccoulson> the ABI hasn't changed for many years
<micahg> oh, right, firefox uses internal copies for most things...I keep forgetting, that sounds like that best solution :), thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i can't think of a reason why it wouldn't work, but i could be wrong ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wish we just shipped a single build of firefox across all of our releases ;)
<chrisccoulson> upstream manage to provide binaries that work on distro's from the last several years
<chrisccoulson> geser / bdrung - you could fix xul-ext-notify if it's got no maintainer ;)
<geser> I could try if I would know something about firefox addon programming
<chrisccoulson> geser - do you get any errors in the error console when it runs?
<chrisccoulson> that's normally a good starting point
<chrisccoulson> in any case, i could probably help, but i have a limited amount of time
<geser> first I have to convice it, that it might work with FF 4.0b11 (currently firefox display it as disabled)
<micahg> geser: nightly tester tools can fix that
<geser> where do I get it? addons.mozilla.org?
<micahg> geser: I think so
<chrisccoulson> there we go
<chrisccoulson> it is using nsIExtensionManager, which has gone away in firefox 4
<bdrung> geser: modify the maxversion in install.xpi to 4.0.*
<chrisccoulson> that's why it doesn't work ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's using nsIExtensionManager to discover it's install location, so it can run the python helper
<chrisccoulson> that will show up in the error console too
<geser> I see many JS errors in the error log
<chrisccoulson> i could probably make it work, but it wouldn't be high on my list of priorities :/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-11
<chrisccoulson> does anybody have any packages that are installing searchplugins in to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins ?
<chrisccoulson> i really want to get rid of the recursive symlink we have in there
 * micahg is checking the archive
<chrisccoulson> oh, firefox-launchpad-plugin
<micahg> that was dropped I thought
<chrisccoulson> the issue is, firefox only reads them from /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/common, hence the symlink back to it's parent
<chrisccoulson> or, at least i assume that's why it's there
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's still in the archive
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought common was for locale independent plugins
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it is
<chrisccoulson> but it's just a symlink to it's parent, presumably to pick up plugins that don't install in common
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so let's get rid of the symlink and if we're keeping the search plugins, then just fix where they're installed to
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hmmm, so, the symlink from /usr/lib/firefox-4.0b11/searchplugins to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins is bogus
<chrisccoulson> as that folder has a different layout, and doesn't support localized plugins
<chrisccoulson> localized plugins are only supported by /usr/lib/firefox-4.0b11/distribution/searchplugins
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll leave this like it is for now ;)
<micahg> ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, what we should have is a /usr/lib/firefox-addons/distribution/searchplugins, which we ship our default translated plugins in
<chrisccoulson> and keep /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins for third party plugins
<chrisccoulson> but i'd need to change the language packs to make that work ;)
<chrisccoulson> then we could get rid of the recursive symlink
<micahg> ok, that sounds good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe it's not a bad idea to have a firefox-common package, how much stuff is arch independent?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'd rather not, we don't really need the overhead
<chrisccoulson> and it wouldn't really benefit us
<chrisccoulson> perhaps if we had proper multi-arch
 * micahg was just thinking of bandwidth since the topic came up earlier today
<LLStarks> thunderbird libnotify... i am in love.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: decided against changing to firefox-dev in mozvoikko so as not to introduce a greater diff with Debian than necessary
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, swt-gtk is a pain
<chrisccoulson> i wish it came with a "i don't care about this" button
<jetsaredim> any plans for miramar?
<jetsaredim> er i mean tb 3.3
<fta> chrisccoulson, just Cced you to the thread about chromium & breakpad
<fta> chrisccoulson, it seems they don't have any size constraint, and they just need the unstripped binaries so hopefully, the -dbg debs should be good enough
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks, will take a look in a bit
<jetsaredim> fta: tb3.3?
<fta> jetsaredim, i'm no longer a mozilla maintainer
<jetsaredim> orly? sry
<fta> not my call :)
<jetsaredim> who is maintaining the daily builds?
<fta> my bot
<fta> hence the confusion, i know
<jetsaredim> i c
<micahg> jdstrand: I seem to be having trouble with Virtualbox, idk if I can get this sorted today, I'll try to get it working over the weekend
<jdstrand> micahg: no worries
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what a waste of a day it's been trying to get swt-gtk to work
<fta> jdstrand, [108859.188385] type=1400 audit(1297455172.758:14): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=20473 profile="/usr/bin/evince-thumbnailer" name="/proc/20608/status" pid=20608 comm="evince-thumbnai" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<jdstrand> fta: what ubuntu release is that?
<fta> jdstrand, natty
<jdstrand> fta: what were you doing when that happened?
<fta> jdstrand, nautilus, in icon view mode
<jdstrand> fta: ok thanks, I'll get it fixed
<jdstrand> fta: you can make it go away by adding this to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.bin.evince:
<jdstrand> owner @{PROC}/[0-9]*/status r,
<fta> jdstrand, I noticed thanks to apparmor-notify :)
<jdstrand> then doing: sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.evince
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> fta: that rule in local/ will be redundant once evince is upgraded
<fta> i wish there was a persistent indicator so i notice even if it happens when i'm not there
<jdstrand> I won't be doing a separate upload for just that, but will commit to the tree so it is fixed on the next upload
<jdstrand> you can do: aa-notify -s 1 [-v]
<fta> sure, no problem
<jdstrand> that will give you a summary of activity from the last day
<fta> oh, there's another one
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566038/
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> I'm betting this is what it wants:
<jdstrand> owner @{PROC}/[0-9]*/task/[0-9]*/stat r,
<jdstrand> owner @{PROC}/[0-9]*/task/ r,
<jdstrand> fta: would you mind adding those and trying again?
<jdstrand> I'm not seeing it here, but it may be with a particular filetype...
<jdstrand> fta: you might need to clear out ~/.thumbnails/*png to be sure it is fixed
<fta> jdstrand, it doesn't happen when i reopen that folder, i guess it's cached
 * jdstrand nods
<fta> jdstrand, seems ok with:
<fta> owner @{PROC}/[0-9]*/status r,
<fta> owner @{PROC}/[0-9]*/task/ r,
<jdstrand> fta: thanks!
<jdstrand> fta: you know, I bet that only the first is required, since it probably looked for @{PROC}/[0-9]*/status, was denied and then went to look for @{PROC}/[0-9]*/task/[0-9]*/status
<jdstrand> I'm going to remove task/
<jdstrand> if you don't feel like testing, that is fine
<jdstrand> (it is pretty minor)
<fta> jdstrand, yep, the 1st line seems enough
<jdstrand> fta: awesome thanks!
<jdstrand> I committed the fix
<fta> jdstrand, oh my..  linux/stable (9.0.597.94 -> 9.0.597.98)
<jdstrand> jeez, seriously?
<jdstrand> fta: when is that due?
<jdstrand> and why oh why can't they fix these all in one go?
<jdstrand> fta: oh, looking at http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/ that might be windows only?
<fta> it was, it landed for linux too
<jdstrand> well, this isn't a security update. I'd be happy to get it building, etc, but I may not be able to test this until monday
<jdstrand> (we still need to push to -security though, since it is a regression in a security update)
<jdstrand> the regression doesn't seem world burning to me
<jdstrand> but like I said, I'm happy to get it built over the weekend
<fta> i will prepare it, but not tonight
<jdstrand> fta: that is totally cool be me :)
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for doing it. just ping me whenever
<chrisccoulson> is bug 706182 for real?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706182 in firefox "weakness in firefox, must see logs," [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706182
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: nice huh?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: let me just say I did not open that odt file :P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a pretty useful bug report
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't notice the odt file
<chrisccoulson> i'm tempted to open it
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if I were you, I would open that in a throwaway vm ;)
<jdstrand> with tcpdump running
<jdstrand> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-12
<LLStarks> stupid question, why is preferences under edit rather than tools on linux?
<DeeVee> LLStarks, i suppose it is because it makes more sense to have it there.. and it is like that in all other applications on linux...
<magcius> LLStarks, that's what the gnome HIG recommends.
<magcius> LLStarks, "Tools->Options" is Windows HIG, "Edit->Preferences..." is what gnome HIG says.
<magcius> LLStarks, see: http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/menus-standard.html.en
<fta> jdstrand, hmm, bug 716703
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716703 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in __static_initialization_and_destruction_0()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716703
<BUGabundo> ohay
<fta> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/566427/  not sure we really want it.. maybe for lucid/arm
<jcastro> fta: we have a surverymonkey account that we can use if you want to have surveys, it lets you have long surveys, gets dumps of the data for you, etc.
<fta> jcastro, never heard of it
<jcastro> yeah I am just saying we have it if you want to take advantage of it
<jcastro> it's like what we use for the server survey, etc.
<jcastro> next time you wanna do one just tell dpm you want to use it and I'm sure he'll hook it up for you
<fta> jcastro, in fact, with upstream, we wondered if the dev-tools should be translated or not, i said i will ask the community via a quick poll
<jcastro> I mean, we're paying the 7 bucks a month or whatever for nice surveys, might as well let ubuntu developers use it.
<fta> but i asked a few more questions
<fta> jcastro, obviously, it's not ideal, because can say "i'm not happy" but without providing details
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> when I do them I try to force people to leave comments via the selection thing, but that also makes it hard when you get like 200 people submitting comments and they're all complicated
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-13
<vish> grr! why is there again a status bar in firefox 4b12  :?
<micahg> vish: there isn't, it's just text
<vish> micahg: the mini-one which just shows up at times on hovering links and such
<vish> it was nicer when having that link showup in the addressbar :(
<micahg> vish: it's not a bar, just text, and the addressbar didn't have enough room to make it work properly, I think this is much better and will make for a smoother transition for those upgrading from 3.6
<vish> IMO, smoother transition for upgrades is not a reason for reverting the behavior..
<micahg> vish: my guess is they reverted it because it doesn't work properly
<vish> tbh, it was a bit distracting at the start.. but i think i just got used to having all info in one place … ;)
 * vish googles for the bug
 * micahg hated the partial URLS
<jdstrand> fta: while I find the patch disappointing (why have't upstream fixed this? certainly they want PIE too?), I think it fine and appropriate for the pending .98 regression upload
<fta> jdstrand, which patch?
<jdstrand> fta:   * Disable PIE on Armel/Lucid (LP: #716703)
<fta> jdstrand, i discussed with kees, he said he will try to put an arm guru on it
<jdstrand> fta: awesome :)
<fta> jdstrand, i checked the .98 diff, there's nothing for us in there. it's just the flash IME thingy, inside a WIN_OS ifdef block
<fta> it didn't upload it to natty
<fta> we have a regression in flash 10.2, but there's no fix anywhere yet
<jdstrand> ok
<fta> bug 716640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716640 in chromium-browser "Shockwave Flash plugin crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716640
<fta> strangely, it doesn't crash in ch11
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-06
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oh dear, just updated to FF10 on 10.10 Desktop and it keeps crashing on *every* load.
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: have you tried in a new profile?
<micahg> also, do you have a crash id?
<TheOpenSourcerer> If I run from a clean profile it all seems OK.
<TheOpenSourcerer> But due to me being stuping I think I have justblown my Fireforx sync account :-(
<TheOpenSourcerer> Where do I get the crash id from micahg
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: about:crashes
<TheOpenSourcerer> That's OK if you can get to it, but as soon as try to actually "do" anything FF crashes again.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Even in a new clean profile
<micahg> wow, that's not good
<micahg> you can also find them in  ~/.mozilla/firefox/Crash\ Reports/
<TheOpenSourcerer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831064/
<TheOpenSourcerer> LasrCrash says: 1328514175
<micahg> hmm, anything in that directory that I mentioned? it'll show crashids from Mozilla that they correlate
<micahg> that's the timestamp
<TheOpenSourcerer> In the pending dir there are  loads of dmp & extra files
<TheOpenSourcerer> some recent some old
<TheOpenSourcerer> Crash ID: bp-b6916bad-ba6c-4865-a73a-c1d5a2120206
<micahg> I think that one's old, do you have a recent one?
<TheOpenSourcerer> -rw-r--r-- 1 alord alord 50 2012-02-06 07:37 bp-b6916bad-ba6c-4865-a73a-c1d5a2120206.txt
<TheOpenSourcerer> That one was written 15mins ago.
<micahg> weird
<micahg> ah, it could still be in processing
<TheOpenSourcerer> -rw-r--r-- 1 alord alord 50 2012-02-06 07:25 bp-c4bb0df2-05f0-42dd-b12c-890b72120206.txt
<TheOpenSourcerer> -rw-r--r-- 1 alord alord 50 2012-02-06 07:27 bp-aafcacb7-19a4-4661-9203-ea34f2120206.txt
<TheOpenSourcerer> -rw-r--r-- 1 alord alord 50 2012-02-06 07:23 bp-8ed4cd7c-e2cb-46be-9799-8ca592120206.txt
<TheOpenSourcerer> -rw-r--r-- 1 alord alord 50 2012-02-06 07:26 bp-6fb8e64b-372b-4d4c-98a8-c79942120206.txt
<TheOpenSourcerer> Those are all from this morning.
<TheOpenSourcerer> in the "submitted" dir.
<micahg> hmm, weird
<TheOpenSourcerer> Have to go and do the school run. bbl
<micahg> ok, I guess I just have to wait a little
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: ok, check in with me this evening and I'll see if anything comes up
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK - Am on 10.10 64bit if that helps
<TheOpenSourcerer> Using this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<micahg> well, 10.0 is from maverick-security, not the PPA
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oh OK.
<TheOpenSourcerer> That's still in my sources.list..d should I remove it then?
<micahg> umm, it won't hurt anything (it'll be disabled on upgrade anyways)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Re-installing firefox before I take kids to school. Will shutdown and restart when I get back.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could you look into the above crash signatures for Firefox?
<micahg> and good morning BTW :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> if you are still around micahg a re-install and/or reboot did not fix it. Firefox seems OK in a new profile but badly broken in my main one... The one for 50 open tabs and years of history and cookies :-(
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: the crash reports came though, I asked chrisccoulson to take a look (he's our Firefox expert)
 * micahg needs to get to sleep now
<TheOpenSourcerer> Many thanks. I have a backup of my .mozilla dir from last night (before I updated to 10) so I might see if I can replace it with a backup and try again later, but I need to get on with some work...
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: you could also try disabling your addons, and re-enabling one by one to see if one of them is at fault
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK - Good idea. Thanks.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Have a nice sleep :-)
<micahg> TheOpenSourcerer: firefox -safe-mode would also be worth a shot in the older profile
<TheOpenSourcerer> ty
<TheOpenSourcerer> Interesting... with -safe-mode it seems to work
<TheOpenSourcerer> OK Will go and try disabling extensions.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Just for completeness-sake Firefox now seems to be working OK on my old profile after I removed SpiderOak, Selenium and Stumbleupon extensions (I didn't use them much anyway so no loss). Thanks for the help and advice.
<chrisccoulson> TheOpenSourcerer, any idea which of those actually causes the crash?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Not really (Selenium consisted of about 8 separate extensions). I needed to get on with some work so just got rid of what I never used.
<TheOpenSourcerer> chrisccoulson: As I have a backup of the profile, if I get a minute later on I can try probably recreating the problem
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-07
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do you want me to take one of the EDS items from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-thunderbird-enhancements ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-08
<knome> dpm, hey!
<dpm> hey knome
<knome> dpm, i heard i should contact you about translations
<knome> dpm, later in the cycle, hopefully really soon, we're going to have a new GUI in xubuntu for managing our lightdm stuff
<knome> dpm, ...and we need translators for that
<dpm> knome, ah, cool
<knome> dpm, could you point us to the best way of gathering them?
<dpm> knome, for a start, I'd recommend a couple of things: 1) set up translations in Launchpad 2) Set permissions to 'Restricted', assigned to ubuntu-translators 3) Announce the project in the ubuntu-translators mailing list, on the Planet, etc. I'll be happy to help promoting it
<knome> okay, thanks
<dpm> knome, let me know how it goes and if you need any help. Or feel free to ask any of the guys in #ubuntu-translators
<knome> yeah, will do
<knome> thanks a lot
<dpm> no worries :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-09
<knome> chrisccoulson, micahg: any new ideas on the xubuntu-specific browser start page?
<cousin_luigi> Good morning.
 * cousin_luigi still has problems with ff10 and flashplayer showing a black panel instead of the video; closing the app and manually killing the process does the trick. He, as recommended here, created a new profile but the problem reappeared.
<cousin_luigi> Should I take this problem upstream?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-10
<Unit193> I say congrats on the new tab design! It's not a major slowdown as I've seen with others!
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, nearly the weekend :)
<Unit193> Oooh, don't remind me...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-11
<Omega> what is this new tab design they speak of?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-04
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot2> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> @login
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot2> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> screw you too
<gnomefreak> i hate bots
<Unit193> gnomefreak: Do it with ubottu, not ubot2.
<Unit193> Ah, nevermind.
<gnomefreak> Unit193: yeah i did
<gnomefreak> :)
<nrc> Has anyone here built Firefox for Linux on Arm6? Specifically Raspberry Pi, but any info on cross compiling for Linux/ARM would be useful
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-09
<boncho> Hello #ubuntu-mozillateam
<boncho> For the past few days, I am not seeing the unity globalmenu with Nightly 21.0 on Ubuntu 12.10 x64
<boncho> Is this a known bug?
<boncho> Well I have created a bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs/+bug/1120364
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1120364 in Ubuntu Mozilla PPA Bugs "No Unity globalmenu for FFx Nightly 21.0a1 on Ubuntu 12.10 x64" [Undecided,New]
<boncho> Please let me know if you need more information. Thank you for your work. Have a nice weekend!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-02-08
 * ejat jom makan 
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-02-08
<supersmilers> Hi. I tried updating the nightly edition of Firefox but I noticed that it is stuck at 20160126143540 Build and will not update any further. Is there a reason for this?
<chrisccoulson> supersmilers, yeah, we're having a few issues creating uploads
<supersmilers> Ah. I noticed that there's a bunch of build failures in the repo but the listings of package isn't affected. Its interesting that Synaptic can only find the current intalled version not the repo listings
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-02-09
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<aaronraimist> Are the Firefox nightly builds broken? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<chrisccoulson> aaronraimist, yes
<aaronraimist> chrisccoulson: what needs to be done to fix that?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-02-09
<sparkiegeek> is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa the right place to get Firefox Nightly builds ?
<sparkiegeek> it's not clear to me why that latest update was 3 weeks ago
<sparkiegeek> e.g. mozilla.org download links have 54.0a1
<dexterp> sparkiegeek, as far as I know that's the correct link
<ricotz> sparkiegeek, it is the correct place, but only updated as needed
<sparkiegeek> ricotz: what does "as needed" mean?
<ricotz> to catch up with upstream change which require packaging updates
<sparkiegeek> ricotz: what determines the schedule of updates?
<sparkiegeek> ah, so package version doesn't rev when the day changes?
<ricotz> the beta ppa is updated more frequently as the upstream beta releases are tagged
<sparkiegeek> I'm trying to find a PPA that lets me easily consume Firefox Nightly
<ricotz> the version *do* reference the day of change
<sparkiegeek> e.g. will normally change 1/day
<ricotz> if you really require that pace of updates you likely want to follow upstream directly by using their builds
 * sparkiegeek nods
<sparkiegeek> but I guess they're not shipping .deb s? (nor .snap s)
<ricotz> I don't think so, there are tars which include an auto-upate mechanism, so you can install it to e.g. ~/bin/firefox/*
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa isn't going to be building anything again until we've bootstrapped rustc everywhere (currently being worked on)
<sparkiegeek> chrisccoulson: ack, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-02-06
<mhsabbagh> Hello, I was wondering about the PPA at: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa, the last build is 11 days ago, is this PPA going to be updated?
<ricotz> there is an update of rustc/cargo required to get those build again, unfortunately this toolchain update isn't finished yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-02-07
<pellefant66_> Hi, I have a problem with adobe flash for firefox
<pellefant66_> Firefox crashes when I try to run flash
<pellefant66_> Works  on chromium 
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-02-08
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, thanks for the cargo/rustc updates
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-02-09
<bafna_s> * #firefox-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<bafna_s> Hey,Everyone!! I am quite new to the world of Open Source Software and found this concept interesting,Can anyone here help me out to begin my contribution towards this.How to start Contributing ??
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-02-04
<stephend> ricotz: ubuntu 18.04 LTS running on EC2
<stephend> https://github.com/WPO-Foundation/wptagent/blob/b107f9e78fb76bf1940b352aa19d97e0701f7b9e/Dockerfile#L43-L44
